#ubuntu-vn 2011-02-28
<vubuntor311> cho mình hỏi về xử lý ảnh và quản lý ảnh trên ubuntu
<vubuntor311> hoi ve phan mem gnucash
<n2i> gnucash?
<n2i> cái đó đâu phải để quản lý ảnh đâu
<vubuntor311> ko minh hoi dum ng khac
<vubuntor311> co ai chi dum phan mem ke toan gnucash tren ubuntu
<n2i> vubuntor311: sao không đọc tài liệu đi
<n2i> ở đây chắc không có ai xài đâu, toàn dân kỹ thuật
<vubuntor311> tim roi ma ko co
<n2i> không có tài liệu?
<vubuntor311> uh
<n2i> http://www.gnucash.org/docs.phtml
<bksupybot> Title: Documentation Project | GnuCash (at www.gnucash.org)
<n2i> đọc lòe mắt nhá :D
<n2i> no chưa này http://code.gnucash.org/docs/guide/
<bksupybot> Title: GnuCash Tutorial and Concepts Guide (at code.gnucash.org)
<vubuntor311> tai minh dang lam chuyen de he dieu hanh
<n2i> uh huh
<vubuntor432> mấy anh cho em hỏi về compiz đi
<vubuntor432> alo
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> lên đây bao giờ chưa?
<vubuntor432> n2i:anh hoi ai vay ha
<vubuntor432> n2i:thanh cairo dock hiệu ứng có con chim cánh cut chạy ngang qua hay la thanh awn vay ha
<n2i> hem có gì
<n2i> chắc là có rồi hử
<n2i> cairo thì phải
<n2i> cairo
<vubuntor432> mà mình muốn thay đồi con khác dc không
<n2i> hem biết nữa
<n2i> xem quanh đó có cho chỉnh không?
<vubuntor432> vâng
<n2i> kiểu như Advanced chẳng hạn
 * n2i có xài mấy cái đó đâu, màn hình tối mù à ^^
<vubuntor432> anh giỏi that cho anh 1 điểm về chỗ ngồi ....ac ac
<n2i> lol
<n2i> biến hết đê
<GeekComp> vubuntor341: wtf?
<vubuntor341> mấy anh ơi menu chuot phải mỉnh thêm chức năng nữa dc không hả
<n2i> vubuntor341: gúc thử coi
<n2i> menu chuột phải ở đâu?
<n2i> desktop hay trong file manager?
<GeekComp> vubuntor341: đựơc
<GeekComp> vubuntor341: bạn search nautilus plugin nha
<vubuntor341> destop thoi
<nobawk> vubuntor341: ddc
<nobawk> thích thêm chức năng cho menu chuột phải thì cài thêm cái plugin cho nautilus
<nobawk> trên diễn đàn có bài chỉ rồi
<vubuntor587> hi
<vubuntor587> minh vua moi cai ubuntu 10 xong, la newbi moi dung ubuntu do nha
<vubuntor587> nhung khong hieu sao xem phim (avi) 1 luc lau lau no bi giat giat hinh
<vubuntor587> khong co smoth
<vubuntor587> bac nao chi cho em
<vubuntor587> phai lam the nao voi
<vubuntor587> em da google roi
<_Tux_> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor587> ma khong dc
<_Tux_> vubuntor587: Google có vẻ kén người tìm nhờ
<_Tux_> ;)
<van7hu> hi,có ai có thể giải thích giùm mình nghĩa của từ “alternative definitions” ?
<van7hu> mắc quá
<vubuntor637> alo
<n2i> van7hu: mắc thì đi giải quyết đi, sao lại lên đây trình bày :D
<vubuntor587> em da cai MPlayer roi
<vubuntor587> nhung tinh hinh khong cai thien dc bac oi
<van7hu> n2i: mắc quá mới hỏi chớ bồ :)
<n2i> mắc thì vào nhà VS í @@
<vubuntor587> voi lai thi thoang no con bi could not decode stream nua
<vubuntor587> chang biet la phai cai them gi nua
<vubuntor843> thiệt là chối firefox quá
<vubuntor587> alo bac nao hao tam giup em cai
<van7hu> n2i:anyhow,bồ biết ngữ nghĩa của nó không? mình nghĩ nó là 'one of' nhưng không phải
<vubuntor587> em xin cam on nhieu
<vubuntor843> vubuntor587: wtf?
 * vubuntor843 đạp n2i
<vubuntor843> n2i: biết thì nhắc đi
<n2i> Æ¡
 * n2i có biết đâu
 * n2i gà Ing lịch @@
<vubuntor587> bac n2i chi gium di
 * GeekComp 2
<GeekComp> vubuntor587: chi vậy bạn
<vubuntor587> da em xin trinh bay lai
<vubuntor587> em dang dung 10.10
<vubuntor587> da cai MPlayer
<GeekComp> I'm younger than you!!
<GeekComp> ờ hớ
<vubuntor587> nhung xem phim no bi giat giat hinh
<GeekComp> típ đi
<vubuntor587> khong smooth
 * GeekComp núp thoai
<n2i> vubuntor587: xài đỡ vlc
<GeekComp> multimedia /me ko chuyên
 * n2i xem mkv >6G mà vẫn mượt như thường
<vubuntor587> lau lau con bi loi voi thong bao could not decode stream
<GeekComp> có t8ax ở đây chắc ổng kêu sang uyn đâu dùng Windoof Media Player @@
<n2i> vubuntor587: thiếu codec? cài win32codec thử coi
<n2i> GeekComp: có ổng còn nhiều cái hay nữa
<n2i> chắc giờ gà chạy hết :D
 * van7hu mờ
<n2i> van7hu: cụm từ ấy lấy ở đâu?
<van7hu> n2i:ansi C,section 3,'language'
<vubuntor587> win32codec em da thu cai cai nay roi
<vubuntor587> nhung bao loi
<vubuntor587> khong cai dc
 * GeekComp Geek|cl
<vubuntor587> win64codec luong
<vubuntor587> hic
<n2i> vubuntor587: vậy đừng xài avi nữa
<Geek|cl> móa
 * n2i toàn tránh avi
<n2i> xài mkv đê :D
<n2i> Geek|cl: cl = ?
<vubuntor587> may phim cua em toan la avi
<Geek|cl> cooking lunch @@
<vubuntor587> gio noi khong sai thi biet lam the nao day
<vubuntor587> hic
<Geek|cl> vubuntor587: convert
<Geek|cl> sang mkv vừa nhẹ vừa nét
<van7hu> err,the section number was not right
<van7hu> :)
<Geek|cl> (:|
<n2i> van7hu: cái đó giống vụ hôm trước _Tux_ hỏi nobawk nhỉ
<n2i> "một cái đã define có được define lại không?"
<van7hu> n2i: mình chỉ có bản draft của ansi C
<van7hu> n2i:nhưng mà hỏi trong ngôn ngữ gì chứ?
<n2i> ờ há
<n2i> không nhớ ổng hỏi C hay C++ nữa @@
<van7hu> đại loại thì mình thấy C++ vớ vẩn,còn nếu dùng tiếng việt học C thì thể nào cũng nhầm
 * _Tux_ gãi gãi rận
<van7hu> mình học tiếng việt 3 năm,giờ mới bắt đầu học tiếng anh,nhầm hết cả
<van7hu> lol
<n2i> van7hu: Lập trình căn bản với Turbo C++ @@
 * _Tux_ không biết dùng turbo C/C++ 
 * n2i có độ bị đè cổ bắt xài
<n2i> ôi trường với lớp
<nobawk> sao sao?
<n2i> Dev C++ lại không xài,móa
 * nobawk học tiếng việt 20 năm vẫn sai :3
 * _Tux_ cùi chào GSTS nobawk 
<van7hu> *nix là tôt nhất cho lập trình
<nobawk> xài dev C++ làm giề?
 * nobawk tát vỡ mỏ _Tux_ 
 * n2i né đường cho nobawk đi lên
<n2i> nobawk: trường toàn window...crack @@
<van7hu> “alternative definitions” vs “one of”,có ai có thể giúp không?
<nobawk> trường mình cũng rứa :))
<nobawk> van7hu: ftw?
<n2i> nobawk: không phải chớ
<n2i> van7hu: cho nguyên câu đi
<van7hu> H
<nobawk> .g "alternative definitions" vs "one of"
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rank_(linear_algebra)
 * _Tux_ không dám nói nữa, bị tát lòi kèn roài
<van7hu> In the syntax notation used in the language section ($3), syntactic
<van7hu> categories (nonterminals) are indicated by italic type, and literal
<van7hu> words and character set members (terminals) by bold type. A colon (:)
<van7hu> following a nonterminal introduces its definition. Alternative
<van7hu> definitions are listed on separate lines, except when prefaced by the
<van7hu> words ``one of.''
<nobawk> van7hu: bạn định hỏi cái gì trình bày rõ ràng ra
<van7hu> nobawk: trong ansi C
<nobawk> dịch hả
<nobawk> cái này chỉ là quy định của nó khi viết tài liệu này thôi mà
<nobawk> quan tâm làm gì
<nobawk> nếu là programmer cũng ko nên đọc cái ansi C standard làm gì
<nobawk> vì cái đó là dành cho người viết compiler
<nobawk> nếu ko phải viết compiler or linker thì đọc hết cái đó cũng ko có ý nghĩa lắm
<nobawk> và để đọc và hiểu đc thì cần 1 background vững trong lĩnh vực đó :3
<van7hu> nobawn:nope
 * n2i ngẩng cổ nghe sn nobawk giảng
<nobawk> progammer chỉ cần lang reference manual đặc biệt là tài liệu từ compiler
<van7hu> không hẳn là programmar thì không cần
<nobawk> cần làm chi?
<nobawk> mục đích của nó là như thế
<nobawk> bạn chỉ cần hiểu 20% ngôn ngữ là có thể viết chương trình ầm ầm
 * nobawk lò dò bò đi
<van7hu> nếu bạn lập trình về hệ thống thì những phần đó là tất yếu
<van7hu> hệ thống* : theo nghĩa của mình là bắt đầu từ 'bare metal machine'
<van7hu> nobawk: anyhow,help me understand that?
 * _Tux_ ngồi hóng gió
<van7hu> chẳng hạn
<nobawk> van7hu: nó chỉ là syntax notation thôi, code nó viết trong cái tài liệu đó
<nobawk> moá đọc cái preface còn ko hiểu thì cố đọc đoạn sau làm chi :3
<nobawk> muốn làm compiler thì nên đọc
<nobawk> còn làm machince có compiler rồi thì ko có ý nghĩa lắm
<van7hu> nobawk: chỉ là vấn đề về 'anh ngữ' thôi
<nobawk> ok phải vấn đèe anh ngữ
<nobawk> mà là vấn đèe đọc hiểu
<van7hu> “alternative definitions” nghĩa là gì?
<nobawk> alternative là gì?
<nobawk> definition là gì?
<nobawk> trả lời đi
<van7hu> http://www.matefl.org/_mgxroot/page_10681.html
<bksupybot> Title: Alternative Definitions (at www.matefl.org)
<nobawk> (:\
<van7hu> :) just for fun http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=ubuntu&channel=fs&defl=en&q=define:alternative&sa=X&ei=OgRrTcT9K4iucKSb3I0M&ved=0CBsQkAE
<bksupybot> Title: define:alternative - Google Search (at www.google.com)
 * nobawk dịch ngu lò dò bò đi
<nobawk> van7hu: thôi, thế thì cứ bê hết vô google translate cho nhanh
<van7hu> mình có cảm giác “alternative definitions”=“one of”|"one of"+“recursive definitions”
<nobawk> lolz
<nobawk> .w alternative
<nobawk> .w definition
<bkphenny> alternative — noun: 1. A situation which allows a mutually exclusive choice between two or more possibilities, 2. A choice between two or more mutually exclusive possibilities — adjective: 1. Relating to a choice between two or more possibilities, 2. Not traditional (an alternative lifestyle)
<bkphenny> definition — noun: 1. (semantics) A statement of the meaning of a word or word group or a sign or symbol (dictionary definitions), 2. A statement expressing the essential nature of something; formulation
<nobawk> van7hu: nghĩa 1 adj
<nobawk> van7hu: ko biết nghĩa thì tra từ điển đi
<van7hu> không hiểu,như thế thì nó phải giống như 'one of'?
<nobawk> lolz
<nobawk> van7hu: bạn muốn hiểu cái đoạn kia hay là muốn so sánh alternative def & one of?
<nobawk> alternative def là các cách định nghĩa khác nhau thì đc viết = cách dòng tách biệt, trừ trường hợp one of.
<van7hu> mình muốn hiểu về “alternative defintions”,nhưng không thể phân biệt được nó và 'one of'
 * nobawk chắc đầu óc mình ngu nên đếu biết
<nobawk> van7hu: thôi thế đi tìm hiểu tiếp đi nha
<van7hu> hell
<van7hu> không đọc cẩn thận
<van7hu> cám ơn
<n2i> !find xrandr
<nobawk> n2i: xrandr có sẵn rồi
<nobawk> n2i: vào terminal gõ xrandr thôi
<nobawk> n2i: mà console thì ko biết nha, cái này là phải x
<n2i> yep, em hiểu :D
<vubuntor909> minh dang dung Ubuntu 10.04 tren VMware workstation 7.0.1 build-227600
<vubuntor909> minh muon cai dat torque thi lam the nao vay
<vubuntor909> co ai o do ko vay
<vubuntor909> giup minh voi
<HaDuyTin> ?
<vubuntor909> minh dang dung Ubuntu 10.04 tren VMware workstation 7.0.1 build-227600
<vubuntor909> minh muon cai dat torque thi lam the nao vay
<HaDuyTin> cái này thì mình :-X
<vubuntor909> minh tham khao may trang web huong dan roi
<vubuntor909> do chi huong dan cho cluster thoi
<vubuntor909> chu lam cho PC thi ko dc
<vubuntor909> giup minh voi
<vubuntor909> minh chay chuong trinh tren Ubuntu nhieu
<vubuntor909> nen dung cai nay tien hon
<vubuntor909> thuan loi hon
<vubuntor909> ai biet chi giup minh voi
<vubuntor909> ko ai biet giup minh sao
<HaDuyTin> chờ đi bạn
<C4NoC> cài cái gì?
<vubuntor909> minh dang dung Ubuntu 10.04 tren VMware workstation 7.0.1 build-227600
<vubuntor909> minh muon cai dat torque thi lam the nao vay
<C4NoC> torque là gì vậy?
<nobawk> nhiều bạn hỏi cái này vậy
<nobawk> google đi có nhiều hướng dẫn rồi
<nobawk> torqueue
<vubuntor909> job management
<vubuntor909> cai nay cho phep thuc hien cac cong vc
<vubuntor909> khi can chay nhieu chuong trinh
<C4NoC> .g install torqueue ubuntu
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://hongiiv.tistory.com/tag/Cluster
<vubuntor909> dac biet la nhung chuong trinh chay voi thoi gian lom
<bksupybot> Title: 단맛만좋아요 :: (at hongiiv.tistory.com)
<vubuntor909> bo tay roi
<vubuntor909> ^^
<n2i> vubuntor909: bị gì thế? gãy tay à? có nặng lắm không?
<vubuntor757> em muon hoi cach khoi phuc ve trang thai ban dau cua ubuntu 10.10
<n2i> .g restore default gnome config
<bkphenny> n2i: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89250
<C4NoC> vubuntor757: cài lại
<bksupybot> Title: howto restore default gnome settings? - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<n2i> vubuntor757: đó
<vubuntor757> vang! em muon cai lai thanh duoi cung thi lam the nao?
<n2i> vubuntor757: đọc cái thớt trên đi
<n2i> không thì tạo panel mới
<n2i> đơn giản mà
<vubuntor757> chang biet em lam gi! Gio no khong hien cua so
<n2i> vubuntor757: chuột phải vào panel
<vubuntor757> vang
<n2i> chọn add to panel
<n2i> chọn window list
<vubuntor757> vang
<vubuntor757> nhung em dung tieng viet anh oi
<vubuntor059> Ghost lại Win, làm theo hướng dẫn phục hội lại Ubuntu trên win7 bây giờ boot nó hiện ra 1 win7 và 2 ubuntu, có cách nào xoá bớt 1 cái không?
<n2i> vubuntor757: thì dịch mớ mình vừa nói ấy ra tiếng việt đi
<vubuntor757> vang
<n2i> vubuntor059: đọc về grub2 rồi làm
<n2i> khắc được
<vubuntor059> Bằng cách nào bạn ơi? giúp mình với
<n2i> !grub2
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> ấy, đọc và vọc đi
<vubuntor059> Do mình làm như thế này 2 lần: bcdedit /create /d "Ubuntu" /application bootsector
<vubuntor059> Nên nó ra 2 dãy số, từ đó nó có thêm 1 Ubuntu nữa
<nobawk> thì h xoá vợi 1 cái đi
<vubuntor059> Nhưng bây giờ không biết xoá bằng cách nào bạn ạ?
<n2i> đọc wiki đi
<vubuntor059> Mình mới làm nên cũng chưa hiểu rõ? Cho mình đường dẫn tài liệu hướng dẫn cách xoá 1 ccasi đi bạn?
<n2i> đọc wiki tại cái link mình vừa đưa ấy đi, một tí là xong thôi
<nobawk> cái kia là bạn ấy dùng cái bcdedit
<nobawk> h cũng dùng bcdedit để xoá đi
<nobawk> nhưng mình ko rành bcdedit -> ...
<vubuntor059> ừ đúng rồi đấy, mình dùng bcdedit đấy
 * nobawk có ếu bao h dùng win đâu
<nobawk> vubuntor059: đọc help của bcdedit đi
<vubuntor059> Nhưng vấn đề là không biết xoá kiểu gì bạn ạ
<vubuntor059> Bí quá nhỉ
<vubuntor059> Không biết xoá bằng cách nào được
<n2i> ủa, chứ không phải xài grub2 làm bootloader hả?
<n2i> vubuntor059: đọc docs của nó đê
<n2i> ở đây không ai xài cái đó roài @@ chịu khó đi
<n2i> tự túc là hạnh phúc! Chúc may mắn! :D
<vubuntor017> dùng laptop thì xài bản cho desktop hay netbook hả các bác
<vubuntor059> Một vấn đề nữa là làm cách nào để Ubu nó nhận Dcom3G nhỉ, mình làm theo huonwgs dẫn mà không được
<nobawk> có
<nobawk> dùng ubuntu 10.10 cắm vào là chạy
<vubuntor059> thế à
<vubuntor059> Từ 10.4 có up lên 10.10 đượ không?
<n2i> vubuntor059: tùy
<nobawk> vubuntor059: dùgn 10.04 thì cứ dùng 10.04 đi
<n2i> nếu không có net thì hơi khó :D
<vubuntor059> Mình có net mà
<nobawk> nhưng 10.04 thì chắc phải động chân động tay chút
<n2i> vubuntor017: desktop
<vubuntor059> Vì 10.04 nó không nhận Ubun
<vubuntor059> Cách up từ 10.04 lên 10.10 thế nào bạn nhỉ?
<n2i> vubuntor059: update manager
<vubuntor319> truoc tien em cam on cac anh vi da cho chung em biet ve Ubuntu tren VTV2
<vubuntor319> em muon hoi ve cai dat hieu ung 3d tren ubuntu10.10
<n2i> vubuntor319: lâu rồi mà
<n2i> compiz
<vubuntor319> vang! cai dat chuong trinh compiz day a!
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> cài vào
<vubuntor319> ah! co phan mem nao xoa rac nhu clean cua xp khong anh!
<n2i> rồi bật compizconfig setting manager lên mà vọc mà phá
<n2i> bleachbit
<n2i> xài đỡ đi
<n2i> nó có rác như xp đâu mà cần phải phần mềm như xp :D
<vubuntor319> hihi! em khong biet
<vubuntor319> the hieu ung ma nuoc chay ay thi la chuong trinh gi a!
<n2i> nó luôn
<n2i> trong đó hết
<vubuntor319> vang!
<n2i> lên forum tìm hiểu thêm đi
<n2i> .g show desktop ubuntu-vn
<vubuntor319> the muon danh tieng viet thi o dau a!
<bkphenny> n2i: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<bksupybot> Title: VNC - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<n2i> vãi @@
<n2i> .g show desktop ubuntu-vn.org
<bkphenny> n2i: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trang_%C4%91i%E1%BB%83m
<bksupybot> Title: Trang điểm – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> ấy, nghe có vẻ giống ra rồi :D
<vubuntor319> vang! thanhk anh! pjpj
<n2i> !ibus | vubuntor319
<ubot2> vubuntor319: Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> !ii | vubuntor319
<ubot2> vubuntor319: http://bit.ly/eRHvgR
<vubuntor319> a1
<vubuntor319> the con chay xp tren ubuntu thi o dau a!
<n2i> xài máy ảo
<n2i> vubuntor319: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/images/Tutb.png
<vubuntor319> cai the nao a!
<n2i> có hướng dẫn cả rồi đấy
<n2i> làm theo thôi
<n2i> đọc wiki đi
<vubuntor319> vag!
<n2i> hmm, đề nghị _Tux_ truyền đạt kỹ năng ném gạch một cách rộng rãi trong thời gian ngắn để đưa vào áp dụng ngay, điều kiện thực tế đang có yêu cầu về kỹ năng này
<vubuntor017> ubuntu có nhận driver cũ k ạ
<nobawk> why not?
<vubuntor448> alo
<vubuntor448> co aikhong cho em hoi xiu
<CoconutCrab> ?
<vubuntor448> co anh nao dung he dieu hanh android chua cho em hoi xiu....
<CoconutCrab> chÆ°a
 * CoconutCrab nhà nghèo cầm cục gạch
<vubuntor448> hix
<C4NoC> :3
 * C4NoC đã từng được sờ
<C4NoC> :'(
<C4NoC> giờ nó đã ở nơi chân trời nào hem bít
<vubuntor448> khong biet android dung co de hay khong a
<C4NoC> vubuntor448: dễ
<n2i> C4NoC: lỡ đưa cho em nào rồi hở? :D
<C4NoC> vubuntor448: ko thì cứ mua , rồi đưa mềnh xài
<C4NoC> mềnh hướng dẫn lại cho
<C4NoC> :D
<vubuntor448> mua cai nao a
<n2i> nghe lời C4NoC đi
<n2i> mua lấy vài cái, mỗi cái một loại @@
<n2i> rồi cá nào cũng xài được hết cho coi :D
<vubuntor448> do em thay tren  cuc re co ban dong may tinh ban chay android ma khong biet android dung ntn nen len day hoi tham
<vubuntor448> android la ma nguon mo ma
<n2i> cũng là linux, thế thôi
<vubuntor448> vay a
<vubuntor448> ben do ban may tinh bang khoang 3-4 tr a
<n2i> tưởng điện thoại chứ?
<vubuntor448> vay anh nao dung roi cho em hoi xiu
<vubuntor448> da khong may tinh bang
<vubuntor448> do minh  dang can doc sach, xem phim, nghe nhac....
<vubuntor448> neu  mua dien thoai thi luot web cham qua....
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor448> neu  mua ipad thi ko du tien hix
<C4NoC> vubuntor448: dễ xài
<C4NoC> cứ mua đi
<vubuntor448> hihi
<vubuntor448> thank cac pro nhac
<C4NoC> soft free đầy ra
<vubuntor448> co j thi em hoi sau
<vubuntor448> hihi:d
<n2i> tưởng mua điện thoại, mình xài ké, rồi hướng dẫn cho hic
<vubuntor448> hihi:d
<vubuntor448> dien thoai minh co cai blackberry roi
<vubuntor448> hihi:d
 * n2i lủi đi, đút nhanh cục gạch vào túi quần..
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> n2i: vớ vỉn
<C4NoC> xài gạch mới ngon
<vubuntor448> gach xai cahn lam
<vubuntor448> lau lau chan chan cam ra nem choi thoi chu chang lam dc j
<C4NoC> chán chỗ lào
<C4NoC> vubuntor448: ném vỡ đầu thằng nào láo, vui thế còn gì
<C4NoC> hố hố
<n2i> hờ hờ
<n2i> động viên tinh thần anh em được đó nhẩy
<C4NoC> n2i: chừng nào có android thì mềnh hết động viên
<C4NoC> :D
<n2i> @@
<n2i> nếu iOS có động viên không? :D
<C4NoC> nâu
 * C4NoC ghét apple
<vubuntor448> hic
<vubuntor448> thang may tinh bang ben pivietnam ban chay android 2.2 kia
<vubuntor448> hix
 * n2i cũng hem mong Apple
<vubuntor448> gia cung re...
<vubuntor448> do dang co khuyen mai giam den 40% ma
<vubuntor448> chắc qua ôm 1 cái quá
<C4NoC> vubuntor448: mua đi
<vubuntor448> kaka:d
<C4NoC> vubuntor448: hem bít xài, đưa mềnh vọc mấy bữa
<C4NoC> mềnh chỉ cho :D
<vubuntor448> hêh
<vubuntor448> uhm
<vubuntor448> thaks you long tot cua ban nha
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor430> mấy anh ơi máy tính bảng xài tốt nhưng yếu wa
<CoconutCrab> lol, uh huh
<vubuntor430> em dang dinh mua may tinh ne
<vubuntor430> thay may tinh bang ngon ma nhin lai cau hinh yeu qua ha
<CoconutCrab> thế dùng cái chi mà cần mạnh? :-\
<C4NoC> vubuntor430: còm pai gen2 à
<n2i> menu của pekwm nó có window border nhìn không ưa lắm, C4NoC config sao trong theme của nó để không có cái đó nhỉ? muốn menu hiện bình thường thôi
<C4NoC> n2i: hem hỉu
<vubuntor430> em hoc cntt can may manh
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor430> ?
<vubuntor430> chieu roi an com di anh em oi
<vubuntor021> bac' nao` cho em hoi co cai dc Yahoo tren Ubuntu ko vay
<vubuntor674> cai yahoo ha
<C4NoC> vubuntor021: ko
<C4NoC> vubuntor021: có pidgin á
<vubuntor674> uh
<vubuntor674> nghe ban nao doi cai yahoo nghe het hon
<vubuntor674> buon qua ha
<vubuntor674> khong co tien mua may tinh sao xai U may anh
<vubuntor850> cho em hỏi mozilla có đang bị gì không? em không download hay install bất cứ 1 add-ons nào, dùng IDM download cũng không được!  Ai giúp em thank nhiều!!!
<CoconutCrab> không
<vubuntor674> sao khong dc nh?
<vubuntor674> binh thuong ma
<vubuntor850> vậy anh/chị down thử 1 cái đi
<vubuntor850> em dùng cả IDM mà down cũng không được
<CoconutCrab> tốt
<CoconutCrab> idm?
<vubuntor674> ban dung ban beta ha
<CoconutCrab> của windows?
<vubuntor850> em dùng bản mặc định của Ubuntu cũng không dc
<vubuntor850> sau đổi qua win cũng không duco75
<CoconutCrab> vậy mạng của bạn có vấn đề
<vubuntor850> download ở mấy trang khác đều được
<vubuntor021> :-s type tieng viet. lam sao nhi
<vubuntor674> binh thuong ma
<vubuntor850> mediafire rất thoải mái
<vubuntor674> minh vua dow ne
<vubuntor850> mình dùng 2 máy, 1 win, 1 ubuntu mà vẫn ko dc
<vubuntor850> upload tool qua mediafire cho mình được không "pdf download"
<vubuntor850> giúp với, bạn dùng mạng gì thế?
<vubuntor850> ai giải đáp giùm với, sao mình không download hay install add-ons firefox được, mạng chạy bình thường
<vubuntor850> ai giải đáp giùm với, sao mình không download hay install add-ons firefox được, mạng chạy bình thường, em thank nhiều
<n2i> thank? là cái chi chi?
<CoconutCrab> nó kêu lỗi gì?
<vubuntor850> thì chỉ là down không được, dù dùng trình download ngoài cũng không dược
<n2i> vubuntor850 trăm nghe không bằng một thấy
<n2i> cho cái ảnh đi anh :D
<vubuntor371> mình đã cài đặt bản ubuntu 10.10 nhưng khi  install backup với câu lệnh :"sudo apt-get install sbackup"  thì nó báo lỗi là "E:unable to locate package sbackup" và khj tìm trên cũng Synaptic Package manager cũng hok thấy file backup và khi cài đặt firestarter cũng có tình trạng như trên xin mọi ng giúp đỡ(e đang xài trên chương trình máy ảo VMware nha))
<nobawk> thé thì ko có gói đó
<nobawk> !find sbackup
<nobawk> .g sbackup ubuntu
<bkphenny> nobawk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/SimpleBackupSuite
<bksupybot> Title: BackupYourSystem/SimpleBackupSuite - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<n2i> có lân mình cài được mà
<vubuntor371> vậy tải ở đâu vì mình mua đĩa đáng lẽ đã tích hợp sẵn vì nghe nói mj phiên bản mới nj nó đã tích hợp sẵn òi mà
<n2i> vubuntor371 mở hết các kho xem thử?
<nobawk> vubuntor371: chắc phải bật mấy cái repository lên rồi update lại
<n2i> có kho nào lục hết đi coi
<vubuntor850> giờ em có 2 máy, ban đầu đều không cài được, giờ 1 dc, 1 ko
<n2i> vubuntor371 bảo search lại mớ repo coi đi
<n2i> chắc là có mà
<n2i> vubuntor371 mở hết các kho trong software source ấy
<vubuntor850> http://www.mediafire.com/i/?77e6qi7om43ogfo
<bksupybot> Title: 1.JPG (at www.mediafire.com)
<vubuntor850> hình đó anh
<vubuntor371> hjhj lần đầu xài ubuntu hùi sáng có nhờ tụi bạn học bên đại học tự nhiên giúp vì nó cũng đang học đến phần ubuntu nhưng nguyên lớp năm 4 bên đại học tự nhiên điều pó tay cài hok
<vubuntor371> dc
<n2i> không cài được gì?
<n2i> sao /me thấy downloading?
<vubuntor850> thì nó cứ 0% hoài
<vubuntor850> ban đầu 2 máy đều không cài được, giờ thì 1 máy đã cài được, 1 mấy chưa
<n2i> vubuntor850 coi lại mớ repo chưa?
<vubuntor850> là chỗ nào anh?
<n2i> 10.10 hả?
<n2i> các ver trước là trong software source
<n2i> có thể tìm trong trong menu của software center hoặc options của update manger
<n2i> cả repo.... của synaptic cũng thế
<vubuntor674> ban nao noi cai pdf download khong dc
<vubuntor674> dau roi
<vubuntor850> đây
<vubuntor674> dc chua
<vubuntor850> 1 máy dc, 1 máy không
<vubuntor850> chung 1 dây mạng
<vubuntor674> ma ban xai ban beta ha
<vubuntor674> hai may cung xai beta ha gi
<vubuntor674> tuong noi khong dc vo ly minh co hinh ne muon xem khong ha
<vubuntor850> vâng
<vubuntor850> còn bản mặc định của ubuntu cũng không cài được
<vubuntor442> neu cai pdf download khong dc
<vubuntor442> ban phai update len ha cai
<vubuntor850> update firefox hả?
<vubuntor442> uh
<vubuntor442> ma ban dang xai ban nao ha
<vubuntor442> sang thi down ban moi ve xai cho ngon
<vubuntor850> thì ubuntu 10.10 dùng bản mặc định
<vubuntor850> win dùng 4 beta
<vubuntor371>  software source cũng hok có .ai cho mjh xin số dt để mjh phone wa trao đổi cho dễ hok hay yahoo cũng dc ,trong đây loạn wa khó hỏi
<vubuntor442> trong 10.10 thi chua chac ra ban moi dau
<vubuntor442> theo minh biet la
<vubuntor442> ra 3.6.13 hay gi roi
<vubuntor442> con beta la 12 roi
<vubuntor850> update sao?, dủng mark update không được
<vubuntor850> update sao?, dùng mark update không được
<vubuntor442> khong biet dung khong ma may boot khong phan bat vay
<vubuntor442> troi ah
<vubuntor442> len google hoi update lam sao ack
<vubuntor442> ack...bo tay
<n2i> mấy vubuntor442 mỗi người đặt một nick cho dễ gọi đi
<vubuntor442> n2i:dau roi sao khong giup ha???
<n2i> vãi, đang viết sao tự dưng biến đi đâu rồi
<vubuntor442> bi rot mang
<n2i> vubuntor442 thấy downloading mà, rồi sau đó không được hơ?
<n3i> n2i:em xai dc ma
<n2i> @@
<n2i> này
<vubuntor850> thì nó như thế hoài, ko down dc
<n2i> như thế là không được
<n3i> ban nay do n2i
<n2i> không được đặt tên nick i hệt như thế :D
<n3i> em sua lai
<n2i> thây kệ
<n2i> dù sao thì 2 nick kia cũng xấu hơn nick của mình hê hê
<n2i> vubuntor850 nó cứ báo downloading hoài vậy à?
<n2i> hay nhỉ, khỏi xài addon luôn @@ lên forum vào box mozilla cầu cứu đi
<en> dc chua n2i
<n2i> okay, tùy
<n2i> thích đặt sao thì đặt
<en> ban ay sao em xai binh thuong ma
<en> nay gio lam gi ma khong thay tra loi nhi?
<n2i> ai?
<n2i> đánh tiếng việt đi :D
 * n2i yêu cầu hoài
<en> ack
<n2i> oải, có thằng xài nick z này rồi @@
<Lokiheero> n2i: toàn bộ nick 1 tới 3 char đã có chủ
<n2i> vãi, đi đâu cũng trúng nick đã reg
<n2i> vãi
<bkphenny> n2i: 14:26Z <excrypf> tell n2i gtalk dùng xmpp
<n2i> nhung mà nó khác server mà
<n2i> hic, có ai d?c du?c không? có b? l?i font không?
<CoconutCrab> khong doc duoc
<nobawk> :3
<n2i> buon nhi
<nobawk> n2i số lận đận nhỉ
<n2i> @@
<nobawk> cố làm chi ngon rồi thì cứ thế mà dùng học cái khác bổ ích hơn đi :3
<n2i> khong doc duoc gi ca nobawk a! :D
<nobawk> co' lam` chi, ngon roi` thi` cu' the' ma` dung` hoc. cai' khac' bo? ich' hon di
<CoconutCrab> owf
<n2i> uhm, tai cai nay la multi im ma, muon nhet mo acc vao mot cho luon nen xai no
<n2i> nghi thoai
<nobawk> pidgin ko multi a`
<n2i> viet tieng viet tren pidgin phai enable cai clipboard cua unikey
<n2i> khi quay tro lai viet tieng viet tren cac app khac lai hoi phien :D
<nobawk> o` hen'
<vubuntor302> alo cho minh hoi cai :)
<nobawk> hỏi cái chi?
<vubuntor302> hom roi minh delete cai panel
<nobawk> chỉ chuột phải vào cái panel còn lại
<nobawk> chọn add panel
<vubuntor302> may nay minh minimize thi may cai bieu tuong mat het :(
<nobawk> chỉ chuột phải vào ái mới tạo
<nobawk> chọn add to panel
<nobawk> rồi chọn trong mấy cái đó
<vubuntor302> :)
<nobawk> task switcher hay caí của nợ gì đó đại loại vậy
<nobawk> task list
<nobawk> hay cái của nợ gì tương tự thế
<vubuntor302> ok j vao lam :D
 * nobawk ếu dùng ubuntu ếu biết :3
<CoconutCrab> tsk tsk tsk
<vubuntor302> ok tks ban nhiu nha
<vubuntor302> j muon danh co dau thi sao ban ???
<CoconutCrab> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor632> Máy của mình sau khi cài ubuntu song rồi mấy ngày sau mình format nó rồi  máy của mình bị lỗi lun nó hiện lên dòng chữ unknown filesystem drup......gì đó?
<n2i> móa, mới boot lên đã ăn ngay gần 600MB RAM @@
<n2i> Windows ơi hỡi window!
<n2i> :-X
#ubuntu-vn 2011-03-01
<anyoneofus> }morning
<anyoneofus> .g born this way
<bkphenny> anyoneofus: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4a8QtvOkBQ
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - Lady Gaga - Born This Way (Audio) (at www.youtube.com)
<anyoneofus> hit đầu năm :))
<nobawk> keyword theo version thế nào ấy nhở
<nobawk> quên mấy rồi
<dungwd> cho hỏi opensuse đọc hướng dẫn ở đâu
<n2i> hớ
<n2i> lâu ngày nhỉ :D
<Lokiheero> .g opensure wiki
<bkphenny> Lokiheero: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenSUSE
<bksupybot> Title: openSUSE - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<dungwd> hi
<dungwd> ừa
<n2i> anh vẫn khỏe chứ?
<dungwd> vẫn bình thường, thanks
<n2i> sao giờ lại đi hỏi suse rồi? :D
<dungwd> mình dùng opensuse, thì các lệnh cũng giông SUSE phải không
<dungwd> à, sử dụng nhiều distro để biết các lệnh mà
<n2i> hi vọng thế
<dungwd> à, lệnh cơ bản và các hoạt động cơ bản thôi
<dungwd> ví dụ, hiện tại dùng Ubuntu thì có thể quá dể rồi, vì dùng nhiều mà
<dungwd> nhưng mấy cái còn lại thì chưa biét
<n2i> @@ mấy đâu
<n2i> cả trăm :D
<dungwd> không phải
<dungwd> Debian, Ubuntu
<dungwd> giống nhau đúng chưa
<dungwd> Redhat, Fedora, CentOS, SuSE or Mandrake Linux
<dungwd> đó
<n2i> Ubuntu là Debian base mà
<n2i> Mandrake giờ đổi tên rồi
<dungwd> nếu xài Redhat được, thì dĩ nhiên sẽ xài được mấy cái kia
<n2i> mà hình như giờ cũng sắp thành 2 nhánh rồ
<n2i> uhm
<dungwd> thì ý anh là vậy đó
<n2i> còn arch nữa
<n2i> gentoo nữa cho đủ bộ :D
<dungwd> anh xài Ubuntu rồi, nên khi nào lỡ gặp debian cũng dễ hiểu
<n2i> slax nữa hờ hờ
<n2i> uhm
<dungwd> Giờ muốn dùng SUSE
<dungwd> dùng OpenSuse thì cũng giống SUSE phải không?
<n2i> hi vọng thế
<dungwd> ặc
<dungwd> sao vậy
<n2i> cũng kiểu xài fedora chắc cũng xài được redhat ấy mà
<n2i> bên cho người dùng phổ thông
<n2i> bên cho doanh nghiệp
<dungwd> à, nhưng cái lệnh nó phải giống chứ
<n2i> uhm
<Lokiheero> :-/
<n2i> mấy cái xương cốt thì chắc là giống
<n2i> :D
<Lokiheero> fedora, redhat nó y sì nhau chứ có khác gì đâu
<n2i> nên thế mới nói
<n2i> không có đk xài bản thương mại thì xài bản free, na ná nhau
<Lokiheero> thế nên chả có gì nói mới đúng
<n2i> lúc lỡ gặp bản thương mại cũng không bị ngợp :D
<n2i> ấy là ý ổng như thế
<dungwd> thì nãy giờ ý anh là : openSUSE nó giống SUSE , chứ không phải giống Ubuntu :D
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> vậy xài opensuse đi, lỡ sau này gặp SUSE cũng không lạ lấm
<n2i> *lẫm
<dungwd> he he.... vậy xài SUSE luôn cho rồi :D
<n2i> rồi xài fedora thay cho redhat chẳng hạn
<n2i> mà không rõ redhat vs suse có giống nhau lắm không nữa :-/
 * nobawk chuẩn bị đuổi khách
<dungwd> he he
<dungwd> vậy, mình xài SUSE Server, rồi cài GUI core như lần trước, vậy dễ tìm hiểu hơn
<nobawk> ợ
<nobawk> xài sơ vơ còn bày đặt gui làm gì (:\
<n2i> há
 * nobawk chuẩn bị bắt đầu :3
<n2i> lại thêm một đại ra nữa
 * n2i lủi, chào ông anh trước :D
<dungwd> he he
<dungwd> khoan!
<dungwd> bình tĩnh nè
<dungwd> phải có GUI mới thấy đường mà bấm chuột chứ :D
<dungwd> hix
<dungwd> đi đâu hết gùi
 * n2i nói nhỏ nè, mấy ổng ở đây không biết GUI trên sờ vờ là cái chi chi mô
<n2i> mà GUI cài thì cài, ai cấm đâu, cứ thế mà táng
<nobawk> sẹc vơ cũng có chuột à (;\
<n2i> nobawk có mỗi cpu + hdd thoai phải hem?
<nobawk> n2i: ko màn hình ko chuột ko bàn phím :3
<nobawk> n2i: còn ở trong có nhiều thứ lắm :))
<n2i> vậy à
<n2i> tưởng có thêm mỗi card mạng là xong :D
<nobawk> uh huh
<dungwd> vậy khi nào có ai vào đây cần support GUI trên Server thì liên hệ tui nha
<n2i> hic
<nobawk> (:\
<n2i> anh có lòng lên đây support
<nobawk> chắc rarely :3
<n2i> không lo ế việc đâu
<dungwd> nè, trên trang suse có openSuse server sp2 nè, cái này miễn phí hả
 * n2i nghe đến sú sè là né
<n2i> opensuse là bản miễn phí mà, chắc là cùng một ruột
<dungwd> vậy cái bản tốn tiền đó, mình download về xài được nhiêu ngày
<nobawk> openSuse là bản cộng đồng giống như rh có fedora :3
<nobawk> chắc dùng thoải mái
<nobawk> nhưng ko đc súp pót
<dungwd> à
<dungwd> ok
<dungwd> xài để biết mà :D
<nobawk> ờ
<nobawk> thế cài redhat đi
<nobawk> biết nhiều lắm
<dungwd> sao vậy? tui nghe nói SUSE hay nhất về Server mà
<nobawk> thì cứ cài di rồi sẽ biết nó hay thế nào
<dungwd> thôi thế này đi, tui cần chọn 1 cái để biết cách dùng cơ bản của tất cả cái còn lại
<dungwd> vậy chọn cái nào?
<nobawk> (:\
<nobawk> chả có cái nào
 * n2i ngóng
<nobawk> mỗi cái lại có 1 vài trò hay ho
<n2i> 2.6.35-28
<dungwd> vậy cái nào nhẹ nhất
<n2i> tiny linux
<n2i> nghe biểu có mấy MB hay mười mấy MB thôi @@
<dungwd> nó giống redhat hay ubuntu
<nobawk> ờ
<n2i> không biết nữa
<dungwd> ặc
<nobawk> chả giống rh cũng chả giống ubuntu :))
<dungwd> trời
<dungwd> vậy hỏng dc
<dungwd> cài cái nào nằm trong vùng Redhat
<n2i> với ubuntu?
<n2i> hình như có
<nobawk> fedora?
<n2i> con lai của 2 dòng đo
<nobawk> centos?
<n2i> đó
<nobawk> down redhat về cài
<nobawk> cài thật nhá chứ đừng máy ảo
<n2i> funduntu?
<nobawk> sẽ học đc rất nhiều
<nobawk> tha hồ mà vọc
<nobawk> đừng có cài fedora, centos, ubuntu hay âu pờn sủ sể làm gì
<n2i> ờ, server thì nên vọc cenos nhỉ
<n2i> *centos
<nobawk> vất centos đi
<dungwd> mình như mình sắp bị điên rồi
<nobawk> học phải rh :3
<nobawk> n2i: thử thì biết hay nhắm :))
<Lokiheero> okey, vất linux đi, học uyn đâu cho dễ
<nobawk> cài vào laptop thì lại càng hay
<n2i> nobawk học redhat hả?
<nobawk> Lokiheero: +1
<nobawk> n2i: học linux
<n2i> sao lại thế? chết lap luôn?
<nobawk> n2i: chết sao đc
 * n2i bắt đầu bị chém
<nobawk> nếu tức quá đổ chậu nước vào thì chắc nó cũng chả sống đc
<dungwd> hu hu
<dungwd> sao nhiều thứ vậy, giờ sao đây ta?
<n2i> có cái máy cũ thì cũng thử dòng rpm nó thế nào
<n2i> chứ giờ an phận thôi
<Lokiheero> n2i: học mạng hay code thế
 * n2i đú mạng
<nobawk> n2i: cài vào laptop á, mới vui
<n2i> nobawk nói đi mà, không là em thử thật đó ^^
<n2i> dungwd lên distrowatch rồi xem distro nào tên đẹp đẹp rồi lấy về xài
<n2i> không thì lên đó xài từng cái một, chắc là rành cả thôi @@
<dungwd> hix
<dungwd> học về server
<dungwd> không code
<dungwd> học cái nào phổ biến ở việt nam nhất
<n2i> uyn đâu!
<dungwd> ngoài trừ Debian, vì biết rồi
<nobawk> n2i: thử đi
<nobawk> rh
<n2i> nhưng mà có đâu redhat free
<n2i> dungwd xài đỡ cái này đi http://www.fuduntu.org/
<n2i> con lai thuần chủng giữa dòng debian và redhat
<n2i> nhưng không rõ đâu là cha đâu là mẹ @@
<dungwd> ặc
<n2i> design to fit somewhere in-between Fedora and Ubuntu
<n2i> lắm distro cũng hài nhỉ
<nobawk> n2i: xài thoải mái
<nobawk> n2i: có tiền thì có support của nó thôi
<nobawk> lên torrent down phát là có dvd rh liền
<n2i> uhm, vẫn nghi vấn sao á
<dungwd> hi hi... đang trên distrowatch nè
<nobawk> n2i: nghi vấn gì, mình dùng phè phè nè
<n2i> :-/ hình như anh xài arch hay gen2 mà
<_Tux_> dungwd: Windows Sợ vợ
<_Tux_> phổ biến nhất
<nobawk> đâu có nghĩa là mình ko đc dùng rh?
<n2i> okay
<n2i> .g how to boot redhat from usb @@
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www-03.ibm.com/support/techdocs/atsmastr.nsf/WebIndex/WP101131
 * nobawk đc dùng 4 máy, có 4 cái hdh khác nhau lolz
<bksupybot> Title: IBM Techdocs White Paper: Installing Red Hat Linux from a USB flashdrive (at www-03.ibm.com)
<n2i> ớ, tận 4 máy
<n2i> em mà có thế em cũng làm vậy
<n2i> nobawk vậy có nên xài slackware?
<n2i> con bot tìm ra cái link tut mà dài vãi hà @@
<n2i> xóa hết data => mỗi partition 1 OS!!!
<nobawk> n2i: xài đi
<nobawk> n2i: một trong những bô lão trong làng lu nít
<n2i> ợ
<Lokiheero> n2i: xài gì trên win mà cài win thế
 * nobawk thấy n2i nên cài cắm ít thôi, tập trung vào cái gì đó hữu ích, học đc nhiều thì hơn
<nobawk> mình h chả cài cắm gì, cứ thế dùng :))
 * _Tux_ bóp cổ n2i cho nhăn răng ra
<n2i> _Tux_ khỏi
 * n2i đói cũng thừa nhan răng rồi :D
<n2i> Cảm ơn nobawk!
<dungwd> ê nè
<dungwd> mấy ông làm gì vậy
<n2i> vụ này cài lại win rồi để đó, thế nào cũng có lúc cần.
<dungwd> sao tui không thấy được icon
<dungwd> *
<dungwd> ...
<n2i> icon gì?
<dungwd> icon bóp cổ đó
<n2i> không thấy nghĩa là sao?
<nobawk> :3
<n2i> thích bị bóp cổ à? :D
 * n2i nóng quá
 * _Tux_ gọi ae xông vô hấp diêm dungwd 
<n2i> tranh thủ hôm nay _Tux_ đang có chuyện bức xúc :D
 * _Tux_ đi ban nick n2i
<n2i> ớ
<n2i> _Tux_ dont do that! please!
<n2i> ban nick ở đây hay nick trên forum?
<n2i> à
<n2i> ban có ban thì ưu tiên ban nick ở đây nhá
<n2i> 1 tuần thôi, đừng nhiều quá đó :D
<n2i> a:today = en:yesterday?
<n2i> vãi
<Guest2314> mâý anh đây có ai xai caỉro-dock
 * n2i tắm rồi đi ăn, nóng quá
<Guest2314> cho em hòi ti
<n2i> cairo-dock?
<n2i> nghe như đồ cổ ấy nhỉ? :-/
<Guest2314> n2i: em thích nó
<_Tux_> n2i: toàn ban hammer thui
<Guest2314> ack
<n2i> _Tux_ vậy là /me không có trong list? hehe
<Guest2314> n2i:cairo-dock có hình chim cánh cụt em muôn thêm con khác nua
<nobawk> cairo-dock mà đồ cổ
<_Tux_> Guest2314: thì thay con trym đi
<nobawk> Guest2314: vào phần config của nó mà thay
<_Tux_> :))
<n2i> nobawk thế lâu nay anh có xài không?
<nobawk> nghịch qua rồi
<n2i> không xài thì = đồ cổ còn gì :D
<nobawk> nhưng ko thấy mình cần gì ở nó -> vất
 * nobawk háp pi với o săm :3
<Guest2314> em thâý con chim cánh cut không hà
<n2i> yeah, 1 sn tiêu biểu!
<nobawk> Guest2314: vào phần config
<dungwd> hỏi câu cuối nha, SUSE và Redhat Server , cái nào đòi cấu hình nhẹ nhất
<nobawk> (:\
<n2i> chắc là bằng nhau
<nobawk> bạn cài nhiều hay ít
<nobawk> chứ cái nào chả nhẹ
<n2i> vì sờ vờ cả?
<nobawk> cài minimal system thì nhẹ lắm :3
<n2i> :D
<n2i> chắc mấy chục MB RAM là được
<nobawk> ờ
<nobawk> nhẹ như tiny linux :))
<Guest2314> trong config chang thâý
<nobawk> ờ hén thế chịu
<n2i> Guest2314 chắc nó trốn đâu đó đấy
<Guest2314> n2i:sao giơ
<n2i> ăn cơm trưa đi rồi về tìm tiếm
<nobawk> tìm cái icon replace = cái icon khác :))
<n2i> *tiếp nhá
<n2i> không thì thuê thám tử lục, thể nào chả ra @@
<Guest2314> n2i:anh ăm cơm em đi học rôfi
<Guest2314> nobawk:có cách nào cài thêm nưa dc k
<nobawk> chắc có
<nobawk> mò trong phần config xem
<Guest2314> không thấy em tìm rổi
<Guest2314> chán thật
<Guest2314> n2i:ăm cơm đi ac...ac....ac
<nobawk> Guest2314: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1381931
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] Cairo-Dock "Shortcuts" Applet - Change Icons? - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<nobawk> http://lusule.wordpress.com/2008/08/02/how-to-configuring-cairo-dock/
<bksupybot> Title: How To – Configuring Cairo-Dock | Lusule on Linux (at lusule.wordpress.com)
<Guest2314> nobawk: chỉ dôi icon ha
<Guest2314> ăm cơm nào
<n2i> dungwd ưng ý với bản nào chưa?
<n2i> GeekComp sao có vẻ khổ sở thế? :D
<GeekComp> n2i: he he
<GeekComp> vo = web xem no the nao
<GeekComp> vubuntor174: có vấn đề gì  không bạn?
<n2i> có, họ đang yên đang lành làm ồn, có vấn đề rồi đấy :D
<GeekComp> @.@
<GeekComp> sặc, cái IP hàng này tĩnh
<GeekComp> lần nào ra cũng 58.187.86.78
<n2i> hờ hờ hàng net mà, gói cước lớn nên có ip tĩnh
<n2i> chứ dăm ba trăm ngàn như ta thì mướn nó cũng không cho static ip
<GeekComp> dzậy hả?
<GeekComp> h mới bik
<GeekComp> tại mới ra hàng net @@
<GeekComp> h mới bik mặt mũi hàng nét nó thế lào
<GeekComp> -> quê 1 cục
<n2i> móa, format usb bằng hp format tool, mà mất gần cả tiếng @@
<n2i> trên win 7
<GeekComp> format usb làm giề
<GeekComp> format nhìu dễ die
<n2i> make usb multi boot
<Lokiheero> GeekComp: hok đâu, tại nó có reset modem đâu mà change ip
<GeekComp> Lokiheero: tắt modem có change ko nhỉ
<n2i> restart modem là change
<GeekComp> 11h nó đóng cửa thì phải tắt modem chứ
<GeekComp> để qua đêm thì tăng tiền điện à
<n2i> nhưng nếu nó có static ip từ nhà mạng cho thì có khi nó xài
<n2i> tùy ISP
<n2i> modem thì đáng nhiêu mà tiền điện @@
<Lokiheero> GeekComp: tắt modem khác gì restart, theo mềnh biết là các tiệm nét đều mở modem 24/24
<n2i> modem thì tắt làm gì nhở :D
<n2i> khổ thân
<GeekComp> n2i: khổ thân chi mô?
<n2i> nhầm tab :D
<n2i> nói vụ quit join của anyoneofus
<n2i> sao thế?
<GeekComp> há»­
<n2i> đến lượt chú hả? ^^
 * GeekComp làm sao??
<n2i> join left
<GeekComp> nope
<GeekComp> vô pidgin
<GeekComp> hé hé
<n2i> ra quán net mà cũng xài pidgin à?
<GeekComp> xài hết
 * n2i hem xài pidgin bên win nữa
<GeekComp> thía xài chi
<n2i> clicksandwhistles
<n2i> ngon lắm
<GeekComp> ờ hớ
<GeekComp> đi vọc coi
<GeekComp> moá
<GeekComp> lại vcredist
<n2i> bố thí cái ss http://www.imagesk.com/0TphZjRw.png
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> thì có mấy đâu, chịu khó tải về
<GeekComp> ờ hớ
<n2i> cũng là đồ chùa mà
<GeekComp> coi vẻ đựoc đó
<n2i> thấy cái panel dưới cùng hem?
<n2i> cũng hay đó
<GeekComp> thấy oìa
<n2i> không cần chuyển kênh cũng có thể biêt được ai nói gì
<GeekComp> nhưng mờ vẫn loè loẹt quá
<n2i> thế mà bảo lòe
<n2i> thích thì chọn themes đi
<n2i> 5s nữa pm một cái nhá
<GeekComp> từ từ đã, đang tải
<n2i> pm đi
<GeekComp> n2i: ??
<GeekComp> làm chi rứa
<n2i> xong roài
<dungwd> nhưng tại sao ISO của Suse Server đến 2 đĩa tổng cộng là 6GB
<n2i> chắc là đủ bộ rồi đó :D
<dungwd> ALO
<dungwd> trên laptop nên xài Ubuntu Desktop hay openSuse
<nobawk> .w alo
<nobawk> rh
<bkphenny> alo — noun: 1. front
<dungwd> sao lại là rh
<dungwd> thấy mọi ngườ khuyên dùng openSuse hoặc Ubuntu mà
<nobawk> rh trên laptop -- learning linux the hard way :3
<nobawk> dungwd: thế thì còn hỏi làm đếu gì nữa
<dungwd> ặc
<dungwd> thì hỏi nhiều người để biết rõ ấy mà
 * nobawk lăn lông lốc
<vubuntor514> heylo
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<GeekComp> vubuntor514: chi ta
<vubuntor514> e moi dung phan mem ubuntu
<vubuntor514> e co kai pass
<GeekComp> ừa sao nữa bạn
<vubuntor514> may hom truoc e nghich the nao chang biet nua
<vubuntor514> bay gio em vao may
<vubuntor514> danh pass kering vao
<vubuntor514> van la pass do
<GeekComp> bạn có cài pass cho root ko
<vubuntor514> nhung may thong bao la ko dung pass
<GeekComp> nếu cài và nhá»› pass cho root
<vubuntor514> em ko cai lai pass cho root
<GeekComp> thì vô root mà chỉnh
<GeekComp> còn nếu ko -> cài lại cho nhanh hí hí
<vubuntor514> hix
<vubuntor514> em cung biet la cai lai se nhanh va tien hon nhieu
<vubuntor514> nhung moi dung ubuntu
<vubuntor514> thich nghich
<C4NoC> GeekComp: xài cái font của nợ gì vậy
<vubuntor514> va thich pha
<C4NoC> đọc ko được
<GeekComp> C4NoC: hé hé
<GeekComp> xài x chat à
<GeekComp> x chat thì chắc ko thấy Ä‘á»±oc
<GeekComp> cái nì hỏi n2i *_*
<vubuntor514> ok
<vubuntor514> du sao cung cam on nhieu
<GeekComp> vubuntor514: cài lại là phá nhất Ä‘ó
<GeekComp> hé hé
 * GeekComp hổng nhá»› cài lại nhiu lần
<GeekComp> bulubuloa: lại lên có chiện chi dzậy
<C4NoC> :|
<vubuntor412> Cho e hỏi cài đặt TCP-Wrappers cho Ubuntu làm thế nào vậy mấy a?
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> cái đó để làm gì?
<vubuntor412> Để kiểm soát truy cập đó a
<C4NoC> vô software center search xem
<vubuntor412> E tải ở trang porcupine.org tải = FTP nhưng yêu cầu tài khoản
<vubuntor412> Làm thế nào để có tk FTP vậy a?
<C4NoC> vubuntor412: bạn đọc từ link nào
<vubuntor412> e down từ trang này: ftp.porcupine.org
<C4NoC> vubuntor412: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/10/using-tcp-wrappers-to-secure-linux.html
<bksupybot> Title: Using TCP Wrappers to secure Linux | All about Linux (at linuxhelp.blogspot.com)
<C4NoC> vubuntor412: có sẵn trong ubuntu rồi thì phải
<vubuntor412> Cài đặt nó lên Ubuntu thế nào vậy a?
<C4NoC> vubuntor412: đọc cái kia đi
<C4NoC> vubuntor412: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/tcpwrappers.html
<bksupybot> Title: TCP Wrappers (at www.freebsd.org)
<vubuntor412> E cảm ơn a nhìu.
<tungdam> khanhpt: chao` may`
<khanhpt> :|
<tungdam> khanhpt: ^ ^
<nobawk> :3
 * nobawk lăn vô xó
 * khanhpt lăn theo
<tungdam> lan tiep
<vubuntor870> em muon hoi phan mem diet virus chu ubuntu 10.10 vn
<n2i> à, cậu nghe nói trong ubuntu có virus hả?
<vubuntor870> khong! em tuong phai dung chuong trinh diet virus chu!
<vubuntor870> cho chac an! Cho an toan y ma!
<n2i> à, vậy thi cứ thoải mái ăn no ngủ kỹ đi, chuyện virus chưa phải lo ở trên ubuntu đâu
<n2i> vô tư đê, chứ ngại ngần làm zề :D
<tungdam> khanhpt: deo thay
<vubuntor870> the khong can phan mem gi diet virus a anh! Sao lai khong can, em tuong nhu xp phai dung chu! nhung sao lai khong co virus a anh!
<khanhpt> 125.252.224.88 facebook.com
<khanhpt> 125.252.224.88 www.facebook.com
<khanhpt> 125.252.224.88 register.facebook.com
<khanhpt> 125.252.224.88 www.logins.facebook.com
<khanhpt> 125.252.224.88 blog.facebook.com
<khanhpt> 125.252.224.88 logins.facebook.com
<khanhpt> 125.252.224.88 login.facebook.com
<khanhpt> 125.252.224.88 apps.facebook.com
<khanhpt> 125.252.224.88 upload.facebook.com
<khanhpt> 125.252.224.88 graph.facebook.com
<khanhpt> 125.252.224.88 profile.ak.fbcdn.net
<khanhpt> 125.252.224.88 photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net
<khanhpt> 125.252.224.88 photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net
<n2i> virus thì chắc là có, nhưng mà còn ở đâu đâu ấy, hay là sao sao ấy, nó chưa chơi với ubuntu, nói chung là cứ yến tâm đê
<khanhpt> 125.252.224.88 photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net
<nobawk> ợ
<khanhpt> 125.252.224.88 photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net
<nobawk> vãi
<khanhpt> 125.252.224.88 photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net
<khanhpt> 125.252.224.88 photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net
<khanhpt> 125.252.224.88 photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net
<khanhpt> 125.252.224.88 photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net
<nobawk>  /kick khanhpt
<khanhpt> 125.252.224.88 static.ak.connect.facebook.com
<khanhpt> 125.252.224.88 static.ak.fbcdn.net
<khanhpt> 125.252.224.88 b.static.ak.fbcdn.net
<khanhpt> 125.252.224.88 error.facebook.com
<khanhpt> 125.252.224.88 developers.facebook.com
<khanhpt> 125.252.224.88 pixel.facebook.com
<khanhpt> 125.252.224.88 api.facebook.com
<khanhpt> 125.252.224.88 chanel.facebook.com
<khanhpt> 125.252.224.88 0.50.chanel.facebook.com
<vubuntor870> hihi!
<khanhpt> 125.252.224.88 external.ak.fbcdn.net
<khanhpt> 125.252.224.88 profile.ak.fbcdn.net
<khanhpt> 125.252.224.88 creative.ak.fbcdn.net
<khanhpt> hic
<khanhpt> sorry
<khanhpt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573842/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<khanhpt> =))
 * khanhpt chui vô thùng
<nobawk> vlc
<vubuntor061> spam!
<n2i> hihi
<n2i> đến cuối mới paste
<C4NoC> !spam
<ubot2> Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<vubuntor870> em dang dung xp! thay ubuntu hay doi sang dung luon, em tuong phai dung no len...
<C4NoC> vote kb khanhpt
<vubuntor870> the em cam on anh nha! chao anh!
<nobawk> +1
<hanthuy> !list
<ubot2> Factoid 'list' not found
<hanthuy> !quit
<ubot2> Factoid 'quit' not found
<n2i> !find tee
<vubuntor277> em muon hoi! em au tai ve duoc chuong trinh diet virus: BitDefender-Antivirus-Scanner-7.6-4.linux-gcc4x.amd64.deb.run nhungkhong biet cai the nao ca! anh giup em voi!
<C4NoC> vubuntor277: cài làm gì
<C4NoC> linux không cần mấy cái của nợ đó
<vubuntor277> em cai cho chac an!
<C4NoC> chắc cái jề
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor277> vang he thong thi khong so, chi so may cai USb vo van cam vao!
<C4NoC> ở đây chả ai xài
<C4NoC> vubuntor277: cắm vào, mở nó lên xóa đi
<C4NoC> xong
<vubuntor277> xoa gi co!
<vubuntor277> dang nao phan mem nay cung mien phi ma!
<C4NoC> vubuntor277: mở vi rút lên , thích thì xóa
<C4NoC> ko thích thì để đó ngắm chơi
<C4NoC> nó có làm được jề đâu mà lo
<vubuntor277> vanh! the lam gi biet do bi virus ma xoa A?
<vubuntor240> xin chào mọi người
<vubuntor240> cho mình hỏi
<favadi> mọi người chào vubuntor240
<vubuntor240> mình đang setup ubuntu trên ổ data
<vubuntor240> nhưng khi reset và log trên ubuntu thì không thấy data của mình đâu hết
<vubuntor240> mong mọi người giúp
<vubuntor458> có ai k ?
<C4NoC> ko
<vubuntor458> ...
<C4NoC> ...
<GeekComp> HaDuyTin: tên này mới ne
<GeekComp> HaDuyTin: ai đây ta?
<nobawk> Hà Duy Tin
 * nobawk đoán vậy
<GeekComp> HaDuyTin: alo
<GeekComp> HaDuyTin: ping
<HaDuyTin> ?
<n2i> kick ban
<n2i> :D
<GeekComp> đó bắt đầu nói roài đó
<HaDuyTin> ?
<HaDuyTin> kick gì
<HaDuyTin> sao kick
<GeekComp> HaDuyTin: kick vì vô ko khai báo tên tuổi
<n2i> hehe
<nobawk> chắc là loser mới
<n2i> đó
<HaDuyTin> tên người ta rõ ràng đó rồi kìa
<n2i> làm thế cái là lên tiếng ngay a, có hiệu quả thật
<HaDuyTin> khai gì nữa
 * nobawk chuẩn bị màn đuổi khách
<GeekComp> HaDuyTin: có gay ko?
<n2i> okay
<n2i> @@
<GeekComp> gay thì nhập hội n2i
<HaDuyTin> đang cài xp trong virtualbox
<n2i> GeekComp muốn tìm ngườ giống mình hả?
<HaDuyTin> sặc
<n2i> GeekComp lên gayviet.com @@
<HaDuyTin> ông gay ahf
<n2i> haha
 * GeekComp đạp n2i
<n2i> HaDuyTin không bình luận :D
<GeekComp> n2i: <- chủ tịh động gay luser
 * nobawk nhìn hội gay GeekComp và n2i lắc đầu :3
<GeekComp> :(
<GeekComp> ng ta men lỳ thế lày
<n2i> hehe
<GeekComp> kêu gay
<n2i> ờ, men lỳ
<nobawk> trông mặt GeekComp gian gian gay gay :3
<n2i> hôm trước GeekComp show mớ ảnh trên facebook
<GeekComp> vubuntor366: bạn có problem chi rứa?
<GeekComp> fsck n2i
<n2i> hòng show hàng
<n2i> nhưng ko ngờ trong luser không có ai cần nên còn bị gậy ông đập lưng ông nữa haha
<GeekComp> fsck
<nobawk> ko chửi bậy nha
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> anh em ta nc văn hóa
<n2i> không kiểu chợ búa nhá
<n2i> GeekComp chú như thế, à nhầm, thím như thế thì anh nào ngó ngàng đến chứ
<n2i> sửa tính đổi nết đi ;)
<GeekComp> nobawk: bậy chi mô
<vubuntor366> co ai k ta...........
<n2i> nobawk nhể
<n2i> :D
<GeekComp> n2i: cứ gắp lửa bỏ tay nguời
<n2i> ta k co ai
<GeekComp> vubuntor366: wtf?
<GeekComp> à nhầm
<GeekComp> chi dzậy bạn
<GeekComp> vubuntor366: ủa lạ kêu ng ta rùi biến là sao
<n2i> chắc vừa ngó lên, thấy anh em nói đúng quá về GeekComp nên ngại bắt chuyện với GeekComp, haizz à
<n2i> bạn vubuntor366 ơi cứ yên tâm, không sao đâu
<n2i> :D
 * GeekComp đạp n2i vô vubuntor366
<n2i> cứ tự nhiên đi bạn
<GeekComp> dạo này nhìu ng mới quá
<GeekComp> bot cũng mới lun
<vubuntor728> cac ban cho minh hoi ubuntu phien ban moi nhat la bao nhieu vay
<GeekComp> 11.04 beta
<GeekComp> còn ổn định là 10.10
<GeekComp> vubuntor728: dùng 10.10 đi bạn
<n2i> 10.04 đê, phê nhất
<GeekComp> n2i: nô nô
<GeekComp> maverick ngon nhứt
<n2i> loong tham súp pọt mà không xài hả?
<GeekComp> lucid vứt đi
<GeekComp> sao lắm vubuntor thế
<GeekComp> mà chả thấy hỏi chi cả
<vubuntor366> ai cung ban het roi nhi
<GeekComp> !ask | vubuntor366
<ubot2> vubuntor366: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<GeekComp> ko cần rảnh
<GeekComp> cứ hỏi
<vubuntor693> các bạn cho mình hỏi tại sao mình viết chữ có hiện dấu gạch dưới vậy ? làm sao bỏ nó được
<GeekComp> như thế này hả?
<GeekComp> thì ctrl U thoai
<vubuntor366> ok........minh hoi co ai da dung chrome os chua nhi
 * GeekComp chưa dùng bao h
<n2i> vubuntor693 có mấy cái gạch đỏ đỏ hả?
<GeekComp> vubuntor366: sao thế bạn
<n2i> chrome os /me cài từ usb mà không được, thôi bỏ
<vubuntor693> ko.khi mình viết dấu gach chạy theo dưới chân ấy
<vubuntor366> minh hoi vay xem ai da dung chua ..... neu cai dat nhu the nao thoi
<GeekComp> vubuntor366: cứ tự nhiên mà cài
<GeekComp> nó hỏi cái gì thì config theo cái đó
<vubuntor366> nhu vay cai co phai phan vung nhu ubuntu k ha ban?
<GeekComp> vubuntor366: chắc là tương tự
<GeekComp> n2i: chrome os dùng ext4 hả?
<n2i> GeekComp có biết
<n2i> chắc thế
<n2i> vì cũng kernel linux mới mà
<n2i> vubuntor693 viết ở đâu?
<GeekComp> n2i: khỏi
<GeekComp> hắn hỏi tui roài
<GeekComp> sao hắn ko hỏi trên này lun nhỉ
<GeekComp> lại query mềnh
<n2i> ai đôn nâu! ai đôn ke
 * GeekComp đoán tại hắn thấy n2i gay
<n2i> vì biết GeekComp có hiểu biết rộng
<GeekComp> nên sợ
<n2i> GeekComp há
<n2i> nhắc đến mới nhớ
<n2i> coi lại đi
<nobawk> rảnh vãi :3
<n2i> có khi hắn giả vờ pm chú à nhầm, thím đấy
<n2i> để làm quen vì biết thím như thế nào mà ;)
 * GeekComp đạp n2i ra giữa sông Tô
<n2i> nhỏ con mà đòi đạp mình..hứ
<GeekComp> n2i: muốn bơi ngửa sông Tô há
<n2i> không
<n2i> thôi ko nói nữa
<n2i> nghe biểu không nên cãi lại con gái, không nổi đâu
<GeekComp> n2i: tự nhận rùi hả?
<GeekComp> sacá»±
<GeekComp> sặc
<n2i> từ đó suy ra nên mình không cãi nữa
<GeekComp> fsck n2i
<n2i> gì?
<n2i> cứ fsck suốt thế?
<GeekComp> vote rmrf n2i
<n2i> he he
<GeekComp> n2i: dùng chi mà lắm client thế
<n2i> bình thường chat irc thôi
<n2i> giờ cả yahoo + gtalk + skype..
<n2i> nên xài cái multi im
<n2i> thế thôi
<GeekComp> pidgin là đủ
<GeekComp> cần chi mấy cái kia nữa
<n2i> uhm
<nobawk> n2i: chat chit cả ngày hay sao mà dùng lắm thế
 * nobawk dùng mỗi pidgin + emacs :3
<Geek|google> vubuntor254: có chi không bạn
<n2i> GeekComp hăng hái quá
<GeekComp> n2i: đang phởn
<n2i> mạng chậm như sên, chán vđ
<GeekComp> n2i: mạng 100KB/s
<GeekComp> hàng net thế đấy
<vubuntor301> tại sao phím kết hợp alt + tab của mình mất tác dụng vậy/
<vubuntor301> mấy bạn ơi
<vubuntor301> tại sao phím kết hợp alt + tab của mình mất tác dụng vậy/
<vubuntor606> tại sao bấm alt + tab mất tác dụng vậy
<vubuntor606> bạn nào biết chỉ  mình với
<HaDuyTin> tác dụng giống bên win hả
<vubuntor606> um
<HaDuyTin> linux hình như ko có cái đó
<vubuntor606> co
<vubuntor606> chuyen qua lai do ban
<vubuntor606> sao bay gioi bam ko dc nua
<HaDuyTin> trước kia xài đc gae
<vubuntor606> um
<vubuntor606> tu nhien bay gio bam ko dc
<HaDuyTin> trước kia xài win thì có giờ qua linux thì không đc hả
<vubuntor606> ko phải
<vubuntor606> minh đang dung linux
<vubuntor606> mấy bửa đầu dung
<vubuntor606> bấm dc
<vubuntor606> h bấm ko dc
<vubuntor606> ko biết mình có bấm nhầm cái j ko
<HaDuyTin> mình thì từ hồi chuyển qua ubuntu đền giờ chưa lần nào xài đc cái đó cả
<vubuntor606> bạn biết chỉ với
<vubuntor606> bạn có bấm supper + e lần nào chưa
<vubuntor606> mấy phím kết hợp trong expo đó
<vubuntor606> mình chỉnh xong xui như vẫn bấm ko dc
<HaDuyTin> vào forums tìm thử xem
<vubuntor396> ai cho em hoi
<vubuntor396> em muon copy thu muc nay vao thu muc kia thi dung lenh ntn
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> .g lệnh linux căn bản
<bkphenny> n2i: http://diendan.camau.gov.vn/showthread.php?t=465
<n2i> đọc đỡ mấy thớt nói về cái đó đi
<vubuntor396> em doc rui
<n2i> .g mỗi ngày một lệnh linux căn bản
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.kmasecurity.net/xforce/moi-ngay-mot-lenh-linux/4267-moi-ngay-mot-cau-lenh-trong-linux-2-a-3.html
<vubuntor396> nhung van ko lam dc
<bksupybot> Title: An toan thong tin - Information security- An ninh mang - Network security - Bao mat - Bao mat mang - Bao mat web - Hack - Hacking - Virus - Malware - Hoc vien ky thuat mat ma - Ky thuat mat ma - An ninh thong tin (at www.kmasecurity.net)
<n2i> vãi cái title chưa
<vubuntor396> no bao loi
<vubuntor396> vd co 2 thu muc o ngoai dét top
<vubuntor396> la hinh nen
<vubuntor396> va neo
<vubuntor396> gio muon cop neo vao hinh nen
<vubuntor396> cp -r neo hinh_nen
<vubuntor396> dung ko vay
<vubuntor396> ???
<vubuntor396> n2i  giup voi
<vubuntor396> <n2i> giup voi
<n2i> không
<n2i> nếu mà 369 thì giúp :D
<vubuntor671> Hi, mình muốn biết những phần mềm phổ biến cho một người dùng Ubuntu bình thường cần có là gì ? ví dụ như Office, tiện ích, media..... Cám ơn mọi người
<n2i> muốn copy?
<vubuntor396> uhm
<n2i> vubuntor396: man cp
<vubuntor396> vay la cop dc ha
<vubuntor396> de em thu xem
<n2i> cp -r thumucmuoncopy thumuccopyvo
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor671> Có ai có thể giúp đc không?
<n2i> vubuntor671: trung tâm phần mềm có chia hạng mục ra đó
<n2i> cần ở lĩnh vực nào thì vào đó kiếm thôi
<vubuntor671> N2i.trung tâm phần mềm ở đâu vậy
<vubuntor671> mình mới đến nên không biết
<n2i> software center
<vubuntor671> cho link đc không
<n2i> applications -> software center
<n2i> ở....xa....lắm.....
<vubuntor671> à không, cái này là hỏi kinh nghiệm thực tế
<vubuntor671> chứ không phải là trong máy
<n2i> tận..cuối cái menu luôn
<n2i> office thì: OOO hoặc lbreoffice
<vubuntor671> tức là hỏi n2i trong thực tế những soft nào chất lượng tốt trong từng lĩnh vực
<vubuntor671> okie
<vubuntor671> còn mấy cái kia sao n2i
<n2i> à, cần gì hỏi luôn khỏi list mệt
<n2i> cái nào nữa? browser? ff, chrome....cả nhả, cái nào cũng tốt
<vubuntor671> có cần antivirus không
<n2i> media player? cả mớ! cái nào cũng hay
<n2i> không
<vubuntor396> <n2i> no bao la no such file ỏ diẻctory
<vubuntor396> vay lai sao
<n2i> vubuntor396: @@ chạy lệnh gì mà báo thế?
<vubuntor671> download dùng soft gì tốt nhất
<vubuntor396> cp -r neo hinh_nen
<n2i> cp -r /đường_dẫn_tới_thư_mục_cần_copy /đường_dẫn_thư_mục_copy_tới
<vubuntor396> vay ha
<n2i>  cp -r đường_dẫn_tới_thư_mục_cần_copy đường_dẫn_thư_mục_copy_tới
<n2i> vubuntor671: nhiều
<vubuntor671> mình đang cần một vài cái tên cụ thể để cài cho vài chục cái máy, n2i có thể list vài cái tên đc không
<n2i> @@
<vubuntor671> nhanh thôi mà :)
<n2i> download manger? hay đơn giản là trình đơnload?
<vubuntor396> ko dc
<n2i> gui hay không gui?
<vubuntor671> trình download
<n2i> vubuntor396: đọc lệnh căn bản đi
<vubuntor671> giống idm ở win vậy
 * n2i thường xài mỗi 2 cái: aria2 và jdownloader
<n2i> sao mà giống được
<vubuntor671> okie
<n2i> bên đó idm là crack mà ;)
<n2i> nhiều lắm
<vubuntor671> ý là tương tự như windows thì có idm là hay dùng
<n2i> có tucan manager, gwget...
<n2i> kget....đầy rẫy, thấy ok cả
<vubuntor671> còn Media thì có soft nào chơi đc nhiều codec như Klite codec pack ở win không
<n2i> vlc
<vubuntor671> uh
<n2i> mplayer...
<vubuntor671> có soft remote như teamviewer không
<n2i> cả nhả
<n2i> teamviewer có bản cho linux rồi mà, yên tâm xài thôi
<vubuntor671> wow
<n2i> còn remote thì thiếu chi cách + cái
<vubuntor671> so good
<vubuntor671> dọn dẹp rác rưởi thì dùng cái nào vậy?
<v0ld3m0rt248> bac n2i cham chi support ghe :D
<v0ld3m0rt248> bai' phuc.
<n2i> bleachbit + wajig
<v0ld3m0rt248> ubuntu-tweak
<vubuntor671> okie
<n2i> ò, cái đó cũng hay lắm
<v0ld3m0rt248> vao` synaptic tim` tu` khoa' orphan ra khoi thu
<v0ld3m0rt248> nhớ đọc kĩ hứơng dẫn nha
<n2i> v0ld3m0rt248:  ưu tiên GUI
<vubuntor671> từ điển thì sao?
<v0ld3m0rt248> n2i:  ưu tiên CLI :))
<v0ld3m0rt248> stardict, goldent dict
<v0ld3m0rt248> opendict
<n2i> *dict :D
<vubuntor671> thank chúa tể hắc ám :))
<v0ld3m0rt248> :D
<vubuntor396> em lam rui ma no cung chang dc bac n2i oi
<vubuntor671> mình cứ lo mấy soft không có ver ubuntu,hỏi ra thấy soft quen nhiều qua
<n2i> @@
<vubuntor396> cho em cai trang web up hinh
<vubuntor396> em up len cho bac coi
<n2i> bảo đọc tài liệu đi mà
<vubuntor396> doc rui
<n2i> imagesk.com
<vubuntor396> lam theo nhung cung ko dc
<v0ld3m0rt248> upnhanh.com đê
<v0ld3m0rt248> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<v0ld3m0rt248> copy lỗi rồi dán vào paste.ubuntu.com ý
<v0ld3m0rt248> và đưa links paste.ubuntu có lỗi của bạn cho bọn tớ
<n2i> upanh.com lâu thấy mồ + quảng cáo + watermark nữa
<n2i> viết có đúng không nhỉ? :D
<v0ld3m0rt248> host ảnh thiếu gì bác n2i  :D
<n2i> imagesk.com giới hạn file 2MB trở xuống
<v0ld3m0rt248> tinypic, imageshark , ....
 * n2i up cái ảnh 2.28MB nó bảo: máy tính upload nguyên cả internet hả? vãi chưa
<n2i> 2 host đó toàn chặn
<v0ld3m0rt248> .g host ảnh tốt nhất
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt248: http://minhmeo.info/dia-chi-luu-tru-anh-tot-nhat.html
<n2i> bây giờ nhiều link có coi được đâu
<bksupybot> Title: Địa chỉ lưu trữ ảnh tốt nhất — Minh Mèo Blog (at minhmeo.info)
<v0ld3m0rt248> up vào limit host links tèo là chuyện bình thuờng
<n2i> tinypic + imageshark đó
<n2i> limit lắm đâu, nhưng vẫn chết
<n2i> blocked_login.png @@
<n2i> vãi
<v0ld3m0rt248> lên zing.vn up đi
<v0ld3m0rt248> .g host ảnh tốt nhất trong nước
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt248: http://www.vietnamhost.com/miliket-vn_goods/
<bksupybot> Title: VIETNAMHOST.COM Miliket: food and instant noodle, based in Saigon-HCMC/ Vietnam (at www.vietnamhost.com)
<n2i> thoai, support xong rồi :D
<vubuntor396> http://www.imagesk.com/?i=WHu6gvYZ.jpg
 * v0ld3m0rt248 bóp n2i :D
<vubuntor396> bac coi dum em no bao loi do khong ah
<v0ld3m0rt248> mời cả nhà bia HN nhá
 * n2i mới làm lon heineken roài
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor396: bị sai đường dẫn rồi bạn
<vubuntor396> sai cho nao ban
<Geek|google> v0ld3m0rt248: có nếp cái hoa vàng uống tạm
<n2i> đọc về đường dẫn đi
<n2i> tuyệt đối và tương đối
<vubuntor396> vay ha
<vubuntor396> uhm
<vubuntor396> de em coi lai
<n2i> path = đường dẫn
<v0ld3m0rt248> Geek|google: /me chỉ thích cồn trắng thui nhưng k0 có uông tạm bia vậy
<n2i> v0ld3m0rt248:  nick kia đâu rồi?
<n2i> hic, ông này xài máy ảo
<n2i> neo == truyền nhân của NEO trong Matrix à? có vẻ không giống lắm nhỉ? :D
<v0ld3m0rt248> n2i: chúa tể hắc ám thì ai cũng biết hết còn mèo nhóc ít người biết lắm :D
<v0ld3m0rt248> đỡ phải clone :)
<n2i> sao lại có biệt danh như thế?
<v0ld3m0rt248> e tự đặt mà :) xem ra cũng có phần đúng :))
<v0ld3m0rt248> bia lon và bia chai dung tích bằng nhau ae nhỉ ?
<GeekComp> fsck
<n2i> log.đọc lại cũng thấy hay hay http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/12/04/%23ubuntu-vn.html
<bksupybot> Title: /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/12/04/#ubuntu-vn.txt (at irclogs.ubuntu.com)
<GeekComp> chai nhiều hơn 1 chút
<vubuntor396> xai may ao cho chac an anh oi
<v0ld3m0rt248> à thankss :D
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor396: đọc kĩ hướng dẫn còn chắc hơn
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor396: tốt nhất bạn nên in hăn hướng dẫn ra giấy rồi tra từ từ
<n2i>  n2i mắt nhắm mắt mở thức dậy thì nghe voldemort248 kêu ôi ối, chắc đang bị hoạn..=))
<vubuntor396> da lam rui khong an thua
<GeekComp> móa
<n2i> GeekComp: có bạn đồng giới trong channel rồi nhá :D
<GeekComp> bác kjuto spam ác hơn mềnh
<v0ld3m0rt248> :
<v0ld3m0rt248> ))
<GeekComp> fsck n2i
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor396:báo cáo  chính xác và cụ thẻ từng bước bạn đã làm xem
<GeekComp> kjuto làm thế mà ko bị RCua đá đít à
<vubuntor396> thi jo minh muon copy huy vao thu muc hinh nhung khong dc
<vubuntor396> trong hinh upload do
<vubuntor396> da thu ca /destop/hinh rui nhung cung vay
<n2i> hai cái thư mục đó ở đâu và ở đâu?
<vubuntor396> da dc
<v0ld3m0rt248> bạn phải chỉ rõ đường dẫn thư mục và đuờng dẫn file
<vubuntor396> thu uc hien hanh ra détop
<v0ld3m0rt248> vào lại chỗ cũ gõ lênh ls = lệnh dir trên win xem
<vubuntor396> em lam dc rui
<GeekComp> n2i: có log cả ngày ở #vnluser không nhỉ
<vubuntor396> luc dau em dang o thu muc home
<vubuntor396> chuyen ra ngoai destop la copy dc rui
<n2i> GeekComp:  ko
<n2i> ai log ở máy thì log thoai
<GeekComp> oạch
<GeekComp> chán thế
<GeekComp> đang định xem log lại
<GeekComp> n2i: copy đoạn PolkyCat cho /me cái
<n2i> lúc ấy tui có on lâu đâu
<n2i> lên có tí rồi out đó
<GeekComp> fsck
<n2i> từ từ
<vubuntor396> may bac cho em hoi nhu em muon chuyen thu muc  hinh ngoai destop dem thu muc urs/share/backbourd
<GeekComp> ?
<GeekComp> nói ko hiều chi luôn á
<GeekComp> vubuntor396: nói rõ coi
<vubuntor396> em muon copy thu muc hinh ngoai desktop vao thu muc backbound co duong dan la /ú/share/backbound
<vubuntor396> thi thu muc hien hanh cua em phai la desktop hay la home
<n2i> vubuntor396: sudo cp -r /home/neo/Desktop/hinh.png /usr/share/background
<n2i> chơi tuyệt đối như thế cho chắc :D
<n2i> nhầm
<n2i> vubuntor396: sudo cp -r /home/neo/Desktop/hinhxxx  /usr/share/background
<GeekComp> xxx @@
<vubuntor396> rui cam on cac bac
<GeekComp> n2i: Liên xô thấm vào máu
<GeekComp> cảnh sát đã về vườn, hoạt động thôi
<vubuntor396> cac bac cho em hoi not cau cuoi
<vubuntor396> <duration>1795.0</duration>  <file>image1</file> </static> <transition> <duration>5.0</duration> <from>image1</from> <to>image2</to> </transition>
<n2i> @@
<vubuntor396> cai 1795.0 co nghia la j
<n2i> tính làm gì thế?
<vubuntor396> em muon lam cai slide show cho man hinh
<n2i> phần trăm giây (s) đồng hồ?
<vubuntor396> vay la no chuyen doi trong 5s ha
<vubuntor497> hello cả nhà
<vubuntor497> hihi
<vubuntor497> bác nào cho e hỏi e cài apache cho máy mà bị lỗi
<vubuntor497> bác nào giúp em cái à
<vubuntor497> hihi
<vubuntor396> phan tram chuyen doi do dc tinh nhu the nao
<vubuntor396> co dua bay em trong 15p thi la 895.0
<vubuntor396> ma em chang hiu j ca
<vubuntor396> ???
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor497: bạn muốn cài cái gì thì cứ aptittude install  .... đi
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor497: bạn muốn cài cái gì thì cứ aptitude install  .... đi
<vubuntor497> em cài nó báo thế này
<vubuntor497> bac n2i oi
<hidetran> lol
<vubuntor396> bac <n2i> dau òi
<n2i> hidetran: lâu ngày nhỉ
<n2i> vubuntor497: ?
<hidetran> hixx
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor396: vụ phần trăm slide show hơi khó
<vubuntor497> hihi
<hidetran> mải làm cái đề tài asp
<hidetran> không log qua Ubuntu
<vubuntor396> vay ha
<n2i> vubuntor396: có hướng dẫn cả đấy
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor396: ban phải chơi với conky quen mới làm dc
<n2i> phần trăm s hay gì thì không nhớ rõ nữa
<hidetran> có gì hot không các cậu
<n2i> rồi time bắt đầu...vv..ốm
<n2i> hidetran:  có
<vubuntor396> rui cam on cac bac
<vubuntor396> de em tim hieu
<n2i> có cái hot nhất là.
<n2i> không có gì hot cả!
<hidetran> có gì nào ! n2i
<vubuntor396> co j mai lai pm cac bac giup do
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor396: ý bạn làm cái bảng thông số hệ thống á ?
<hidetran> lol
<hidetran> thế thì nói làm gì :(
<vubuntor396> ko
<hidetran> hidetran đang cô đơn sắp chết héo đây
<hidetran> :((
<v0ld3m0rt248> hidetran: lập gia đinh đi :P
<vubuntor396> ma la slide show chuyen doi anh nen cua déktop
<hidetran> chưa yêu ai, lập gia đình mần răng
<n2i> v0ld3m0rt248: làm cái slideshow background ấy àm
<n2i> .g easy make gnome desktop background slideshow
<bkphenny> n2i: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Create+Background+Slideshow?content=125710
<bksupybot> Title: Create Background Slideshow GNOME-Look.org (at gnome-look.org)
<n2i> đáy
<n2i> đấy
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor396: hình như trong ubuntu có sẵn rồi, chọn ảnh trái đất gì đó,sau khoảng 5 phút nó thay dổi ảnh
<n2i> ngó qua đi
<n2i> v0ld3m0rt248: nhưng chỉnh lại đôi thứ
<hidetran> cái change background đó hả
<vubuntor396> em bit
<GeekComp> chán quớ......
<vubuntor396> nhung anh trai dat dau co dep dau
<n2i> vứt mớ ảnh của nó đi, không hợp
 * GeekComp đi tìm phòng trọ gần Hà Đông ai có chỗ ko chỉ cho /me
<hidetran> lol
<vubuntor396> gio muon slide bang mo anh cua minh désgin moi hay
<hidetran> support cả nhà trọ
<vubuntor396> ^^
<hidetran> ôi móa ơi
<hidetran> mưa rào
<GeekComp> @@
<hidetran> to quá
<hidetran> ra tắm muaw đê
<GeekComp> hidetran: bác này động ... à
<v0ld3m0rt248> hidetran: good luck
<n2i> :D
<GeekComp> fsck n2i
<GeekComp> cuwoif gì
<n2i> zề?
<GeekComp> cười gì
<hidetran> lol
<hidetran> bác nào bảo em động đây
<n2i> (11:50:56 PM) GeekComp: hidetran: bác này động ... à
<n2i> cái này
<n2i> ... == ?
<n2i> động ...?
<GeekComp> động cỡn
<n2i> cỡn?
<GeekComp> ý e là thế
<n2i> há
<GeekComp> hí hí
<n2i> kinh? @@
<hidetran> lol
<hidetran> em hận bạc
<v0ld3m0rt248> ke ke :)) /me đang say bia nhá, k0 chịu bất kì trách nhiệm gì đâu
<GeekComp> ko phải động ..dục đâu nhá
<hidetran> bác
<hidetran> :((
<GeekComp> v0ld3m0rt248: mới uống 2 chén đã say
<n2i> GeekComp: thực ra ý chú là khác phải ko?
<n2i> chứ đâu phải 2 cái trên đó
<GeekComp> n2i: bác chỉ được cái chém đúng
<n2i> cơn vs kinh!
<n2i> phải không
<n2i> ý chú là động...
<n2i> ...đực..
<n2i> haha
<GeekComp> hidetran: hận chi mô
<n2i> GeekComp: suy bụng ta ra bụng nguwoif mà
<GeekComp> fsck n2i
<hidetran> f*ck you :((
<v0ld3m0rt248> GeekComp: khổ rượu uống vào là ngủ, bia uống vào nửa mơ nửa tỉnh :((
<GeekComp> thím ko động.. được tức há
<hidetran> thế uống thuốc ngủ
<n2i> v0ld3m0rt248: ra sông tô hóng gió đê
<hidetran> công hiệu ạ
<hidetran> lol
 * v0ld3m0rt248 thả bom hàng loạt
<hidetran> ra đó chết ngạt
 * GeekComp chạy
<v0ld3m0rt248> n2i: sông bé tẹo lấy đâu ra gió :))
<hidetran> gió từ lòng sông và miệng cống
<GeekComp> há há há
<GeekComp> v0ld3m0rt248: cho bác ra Hồ Gươm nhảy tùm xuống
<vubuntor607> ai cho e hỏi tý đc k ạ ?
<GeekComp> xem có bị giống cụ Rùa ko
<hidetran> có khách kìa cả nhà
<v0ld3m0rt248> hide k0 có thuốc ngủ, và ở ổ chuột thì cái gì cũng bé tẹo hết :))
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<hidetran> lol
<hidetran> chơi nhau à
<hidetran> :))
<GeekComp> !ask | vubuntor607
<ubot2> vubuntor607: please see above
<n2i> há
<n2i> bot hài quá
<v0ld3m0rt248> GeekComp: gió ở hồ gươm vừa ít vùa bé k0 = ở lăng bác
<hidetran> :d
<GeekComp> v0ld3m0rt248: ra đó rơi xuống hồ cho tỉnh rượ
<hidetran> ra hồ Gươm giờ hóng vụ cứu cụ rùa :D
<GeekComp> à nhầm bia
<vubuntor607> em cài ubuntu server 9.04 -->cài dhcp = câu lệnh apt-get install dhcp3-server
<vubuntor607> thì có lỗi couldn't find ...
<GeekComp> vì ko có gói đó
<GeekComp> thế thui
<hidetran> them repo chÆ°a
 * GeekComp dạo này chặt chém ác quá
<v0ld3m0rt248> GeekComp: k0 chừng đứt teo mạng rồi chưa fsck lại system :D
 * GeekComp đi tu thoai
<hidetran> lol
<vubuntor607> nhưng e xem các video đều thấy cài được
<hidetran> chú ý câu hỏi ngta kìa
<n2i> ăn với nói
<v0ld3m0rt248> GeekComp: thiệt k0 ?
<vubuntor607> mà e lại k đc mới đau ...
<GeekComp> vubuntor607: có video thì cứ làm theo y nguyên
<GeekComp> thêm repo rồi thì phải update
<hidetran> cái dhcp này có cần thêm ppa vào repo không nhỉ
<GeekComp> update xong mới install được
<hidetran> bác nào nhớ
<hidetran> gõ cả câu lệnh ra đây cho em nó
 * GeekComp ko dùng server
<v0ld3m0rt248> dhcp có sẵn mà càn gì repos ?
<n2i> chắc là không cần ppa đâu
<hidetran> thế sao không cài được
<GeekComp> dzậy thì ếu có mạng @@
<n2i> sao lại xài đồ cổ vậy?
<hidetran> chứng tỏ là đêk có
<vubuntor607> thêm repo là sao ạ? update thế nào ạ? e mới dùng nên k rành ...
<n2i> chưa update bao giờ?
<GeekComp> fsck
<hidetran> mà không có mạng thì vào đây chat kiur gì
<hidetran> =))
<n2i> chưa chỉnh lại repo?
<hidetran> lol
<GeekComp> biết mà
<n2i> hidetran: :D
<hidetran> =))
<n2i> thật là values
<hidetran> chưa thêm   chưa update
<hidetran> =))
<hidetran> values thật
<GeekComp> nhỡ đâu đúng lúc install
<vubuntor607> e đang chat với các bác mà,sao lại k có mạng đc :|
<GeekComp> mất mạng
<hidetran> ù
<GeekComp> @@'
<hidetran> loại phương án đó
<hidetran> ~> repo có vấn đề :D
<GeekComp> values vãi cả n2i
<vubuntor607> e thử từ chiều đến h rồi
<n2i> GeekComp: gì thế? tự ái hả?
<hidetran> =))
<vubuntor607> có người bảo e là chỉnh lại file source.list
<GeekComp> phải thay vãi cả Hà = vãi cả n2i mới đúng
<vubuntor607> nhưng e chẳng biết chỉnh thế nào
<GeekComp> vubuntor607: ko cần bạn ạ
<hidetran> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=56&t=6293
<hidetran> check it out
<bksupybot> Title: DHCP trên Ubuntu 9.10 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<hidetran> ^^
<GeekComp> tất cả chỉ = câu lệnh very easy
<n2i> vubuntor607: chỉnh trong software source ấy
<GeekComp> vãi cả n2i
<n2i> fsck GeekComp!
<hidetran> chỉnh source.list thêm ppa :D
<GeekComp> mở mà ko biết deb như thế lào thì..
<hidetran> dư lào là dư lào :D
<v0ld3m0rt248> cài apt-fast để tăng tốc repos coi ?
<GeekComp> v0ld3m0rt248: apt-proz nhanh cá»±c
<GeekComp> nhưng chỉ chơi 32 bit thoai
<GeekComp> @@'
<hidetran> ợ
<hidetran> lucid cài phát được
<vubuntor607> chỉnh trong software source là chỉnh thế nào a ?
<hidetran> cần thêm ppa gì đâu nhỉ
<GeekComp> hidetran: cài chi?
<hidetran> dhcp
<v0ld3m0rt248> GeekComp: ok thankss :D
<hidetran> vẫn nhận mà
<v0ld3m0rt248> tiếc là /me chơi debian 7
<n2i> vã
<n2i> vãi
<hidetran> lol
<n2i> bới đâu ra debian 7 bây giờ?
<GeekComp> values cả n2u
<GeekComp> fsck
<v0ld3m0rt248> debian testing mà
<v0ld3m0rt248> vãi lắm thế
<n2i> ợ
<hidetran> lol
<n2i> nhầm mà
<hidetran> có bác nào
<n2i> vãi tiếp chữa nhầm thôi
<hidetran> có 11.04 chưa
<hidetran> lâu không check
<hidetran> :D
 * GeekComp thử rùi
<hidetran> hứng hàng trước
 * GeekComp nhận ra thử trước khi RC là 1 sai lầm
<GeekComp> sai lầm hem đáng có
<hidetran> :))
<v0ld3m0rt248> hi hi,
<v0ld3m0rt248> ốm đòn bao lần vì thử hàng mới rc roài
<v0ld3m0rt248> !bye
<ubot2> Mọi người ở lại vui vẻ!
<hidetran> ;))
<vubuntor607> @hidetran : chỉnh source.list thêm ppa là sao a ?
<v0ld3m0rt248> say bia roà
<hidetran> thôi khỏi
<hidetran> cái này không phải thay :)
<GeekComp> thoai /me cũng đi ngủ nốt
<GeekComp> để hidetran sù pọt ơ lon
<hidetran> ơ lồ
<hidetran> để mình cô đơn này sao
<GeekComp> bái bai
<hidetran> chạy nốt giờ
<GeekComp> xi diu ờ ghến
<hidetran> =-O
<hidetran> fsck
<GeekComp> nai sờ tu mít diu hidetran
<hidetran> oặc
<GeekComp> xi diu sun!
<hidetran> gút nai ôn
<GeekComp> gút nai
<hidetran> si iu sun
<hidetran> :D
<hidetran> cái dhcp này
<hidetran> cài trên Ubuntu server nhé
<hidetran> 3 thằng tay to chuồn rồi
<hidetran> để mình ngồi tự sướng
<hidetran> lol
<nobawk> :3
<nobawk> đến h đi ngủ
<hidetran> oặc
<hidetran> mềnh cũng chuồn đây
<hidetran> !bye
<ubot2> Mọi người ở lại vui vẻ!
<vubuntor607> ẹc
<vubuntor607> vậy là chẳng có ai support cho e ah ...
<vubuntor548> cho em hoi khi cai ubuntu tren win7 co lam giam toc do he thong cua win7 hay khong
<n2i> sao một loạt vubuntor thế này
<GeekComp> vubuntor607: đêm khuya rồi mà vẫn vô đây hỏi bài
#ubuntu-vn 2011-03-02
<hidetran> sáng ra mà đã đông zui quá
<hidetran> lol
<GeekComp> vubuntor037: có vấn đề gì không bạn?
<vubuntor037> có
<GeekComp> bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi ra đây, ai rảnh thì sẽ giúp bạn
<vubuntor037> ma bên win co 4 file nếu xóa thì máy sẽ không khởi động dc chắc máy anh biết
<vubuntor037> ma bên U có giống vậy không hả
<GeekComp> uhm
<dungwd> Pri . Partion 1 cài win 7 , Pri. Partition 2 cài Ubuntu, menu boot do ubuntu tao ra, giờ làm sao để ghost mà sau này không dùng đĩa CD
<GeekComp> cũng gần giống
<GeekComp> dungwd: dùng ghost4linux
<GeekComp> tích hợp sắn trong 1 số hirenbootcd hiện nay
<GeekComp> vubuntor037: có nhiều file lắm, điển hình là thư mục /boot
<dungwd> trong Hiren boot à
<dungwd> có bài tut nào trên mạng không?
<GeekComp> uhm, bạn vô phần Mini Linux
<vubuntor037> mà ví chỉ file /boot ma mất thỉ minh copy bo vào chạy không hả ah;vi du như là củng phiên
<dungwd> rồi, biết phần đó
<GeekComp> khi boot vô được Mini Linux thì chuột phải tìm menu Ghost4Linux
<GeekComp> vubuntor037: cũng có thể được, rồi sau đó chroot hệ thống để update grub
<dungwd> Trong ubuntu , dùng PHP editor nào là hay nhất?
<vubuntor037> mà nếu như máy không khỏi động dc sao mà copy dc hả.nó đâu có chức năng desktopmini nhu la của win
<GeekComp> dungwd: tùy từng người cảm nhận
<nobawk> !network-pm
<ubot2> Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<nobawk> dungwd: vim, emacs, gedit
<bksupybot> Title: Mạng, mạng không dây, và các thiết bị mạng – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<dungwd> hic...
<vubuntor037> sao may anh
<nobawk> !find linux-alsa-backport
<nobawk> ubot2: shit
<nobawk> !find alsa-backport\
<nobawk> !find linux-modules
<ubot2> Factoid 'shit' not found
<vubuntor037> vì vậy đây hả
<nobawk> !find backport
<nobawk> chán con ubot2 này quá đi
<nobawk> GeekComp: đang dùng ubuntu search hộ xem cái gói alsa backport tên đầu đủ là gì
<nobawk> Geek|google: nhìn câu trên
<vubuntor037> Geek :của em sao hả
<Geek|google> nobawk: e đang windows
<vubuntor425> nobawk: cho hoi3 cai1
<vubuntor037>  bạn thử nói coi
<vubuntor037> đánh tiếng việt nha
<vubuntor425> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574233/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor425> bi5 loi nay ne
<vubuntor425> vubuntor037: biet sua loi ko
<vubuntor037> đợi tí
<GeekComp> vubuntor037: bạn nói lại cái
<GeekComp> mình bị dis mạng
<GeekComp> !ask
<GeekComp> vubuntor037: nói cái chi
<GeekComp> vubuntor037: "dzậy nếu ngày xưa ko có desktop mini bạn sẽ làm gì?" trả lời câu này chưa?
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<GeekComp> oạch
<GeekComp> vubuntor425: tìm trên google nha: lỗi NO DATA
<vubuntor037> vậy mình mới hỏi
<vubuntor425> _Tux_: cho hoi cai
<nobawk> vubuntor425: logout ròi login lại
<nobawk> vubuntor425: rồi chạy ylại coi
<vubuntor037> vubuntor425 :lỗi này trên ddan co ma
<GeekComp> vubuntor037: nếu trả lời đk câu kia thì /me trả lời tiếp
<nobawk> GeekComp: search hộ xem cái gói linux-alsa-backport tên đầy đủ là gì
<vubuntor037> là sao
<vubuntor425> luc dau khi moi cai no chon server cua vn thi update dc
<vubuntor425> ma khi chpon server # thi bi vay lun
<GeekComp> nobawk: e đang dùng win, sớt sao đây @@
<GeekComp> vubuntor037:"dzậy nếu ngày xưa ko có desktop mini bạn sẽ làm gì?" trả lời câu này chưa?
<GeekComp> [08:24:16]	vubuntor425	http://paste.ubuntu.com/574233/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> value
<nobawk> thôi té
<GeekComp> vubuntor037: trả lời được câu kia chưa?
<vubuntor037> câu mà destopmini ha
<vubuntor037> Geek:câu đó không biết thật
<GeekComp> vubuntor037: dzậy nên ng ta mới dùng hệ thống khác để tác động vô hệ thống kia
<vubuntor037> Geek:nói rõ tí đi
<vubuntor037> up mở hoải
<GeekComp> vubuntor037: bây h ko boot đk thì phải boot vô cái khác để phục hồi thế thôi
<GeekComp> vubuntor037: chẳng hạn boot = CD
<GeekComp> hay boot = Linux System khác
<GeekComp> vubuntor037: <-giống kiểu thẩm vấn tội phạm sao đó
<vubuntor037> Geek:mơ hồ quá hà
<GeekComp> dễ hiểu dzậy còn gì
<vubuntor037> ví dụ boot bẳng cd rổi làm sao đưa file vào dc hả
<GeekComp> vubuntor037: có Ubuntu DVD,CD nào ở đó thì lấy ra mà huy động
<vubuntor037> trên mạng có bải nào không hả
<vubuntor037> cho dia chỉ đi
<GeekComp> .g phục hồi GRUB
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://yeumaytinh.info/sua-loi-va-phuc-hoi-grub-tu-dia-cd.html
<bksupybot> Title: Rescatux - Sửa lỗi và phục hồi Grub từ đĩa CD | Yêu Máy Tính (at yeumaytinh.info)
<vubuntor037> hiểu nhưng mà boot tử cd thỉ ghi chỉ một chương trỉnh này  ra đĩa là boot vào dc như hình vậy hả
<GeekComp> ko
<vubuntor037> chứ sao
<GeekComp> vubuntor037: vô wiki đọc phần GRUB2
<vubuntor037> nhọc nhẳn vậy
<GeekComp> vubuntor037: muốn nhàn thì ko dùng bất cứ 1 os nào làm gì
<GeekComp> vì chẳng có os nào ko phát sinh lỗi cho nhàn cả
<vubuntor037> vậy là dùng cd  ubuntu boot vào trước
<vubuntor037> rồi dùng phần mềm hả
<dungwd> ngoài ubuntu one ra, thì có cái nào tương tự mà hay hơn không?
<vubuntor049> Chào các bác
<vubuntor049> các bác cho em hỏi một chút ạ
<vubuntor049> sau khi em cài ubuntu
<vubuntor049> giờ e gỡ bỏ nó đi bằng cách format
<GeekComp> dungwd: rất nhiều
<GeekComp> sớt ra vô số
<GeekComp> vubuntor049: sao nữa bạn
<vubuntor049> khi đưa đữa boot hoặc đĩa ghost vào thì nó báo lỗi GRUB
<GeekComp> à há
<vubuntor049> GRUB loading stage 1.5
<vubuntor049> GRUB loading, please wait
<vubuntor049> 17
<GeekComp> bạn dùng đĩa Win để phục hồi MBR nha
<vubuntor049> các bác biết chỉ bảo em với
<GeekComp> bạn muốn vô win đúng ko?
<vubuntor049> phải dùng đĩa win để cài lại hả bác
<GeekComp> hay muốn boot vào CD
<vubuntor049> vâng em muốn cài lại win xp
<GeekComp> đã cài chưa?
<vubuntor049> em muốn boot hoặc ghost lại
<vubuntor049> cài win lại thì được
<vubuntor049> nhưng mà ghost và boot thì báo lỗi như ở trên
<vubuntor049> bác nào có cách phục hồi MBR nhanh ko ạ?
<vubuntor049> em thấy trên google nói là phục hồi bằng cách fdisk/mbr
<dungwd> trên ubuntu cài yahoo được không?
<vubuntor037> troi ah
<Geek|google> dungwd: có thể
<vubuntor037> ma qua wine chac dc
<Geek|google> nhưng mình khuyên bạn nên chạy = Pidgin
<vubuntor037> xài pidgin
<dungwd> pidgin có sẵn không? hay cài gói
<GeekComp> cài gói
<dungwd> à, thanks
<GeekComp> .g ppa pidgin
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<bksupybot> Title: Download Pidgin for Ubuntu (at www.pidgin.im)
<GeekComp> sặc
<vubuntor037> trong U co mà dow vì ac...ca
<GeekComp> vubuntor037: gì cơ?
<vubuntor037> không mỉnh nói trong U có mả down ve làm gỉ
<dungwd> pdgin này hỗ trợ nhiều thiệt
<nobawk> !search alsa
<ubot2> None found
<nobawk> !hda-intel
<ubot2> Factoid 'hda-intel' not found
<nobawk> !search intel
<ubot2> Found: hda-intel-model
<nobawk> !hda-intel-model
<ubot2> Xem một số model và một số tuỳ chọn của card sound hda-intel ở  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1043568
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] snd_hda_intel options database - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor272> toi tim driver cho may in 3/1 konica minolta Bizhub-164 MB 503 de cai OS Ubuntu. xin giup dùm Cam On
<vubuntor497> cho hỏi tại sao mình thay đổi visual effect trong change desktop ko được vậyn
<vubuntor037> vậy là do driver
<vubuntor497> driver sao bạn chỉ dùm với
<vubuntor037> cài hết chưa\
<vubuntor497> cài theo hướng dẫn rồi
<vubuntor497> mà ko biết sao chưa được
<vubuntor037> máy mua lau chưa
<vubuntor497> 1 năm mấy
<vubuntor037> uh
<vubuntor272> toi tim driver cho may in 3/1 konica minolta Bizhub-164 MB 503 . xin giup dùm Cam On
<vubuntor037> mà bạn xem cài hết chưa nha vào System
<vubuntor497> bạn noi đi
<vubuntor037> khi ma bạn thay dổi visual effect  thấy nó tim driver khong ha
<vubuntor497> xem thiu cái j
<vubuntor497> nói rõ xem
<vubuntor037> http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Desktop_Visual_Effects
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Desktop Visual Effects - Techotopia (at www.techotopia.com)
<vubuntor037> huy vong ban hiểu
<vubuntor037> vubuntor497:If a video card driver is required to support visual effect
<vubuntor272> i am looking for driver for printer konica minolta Bizhub-164 MB 503. Help me please Thank
<CoconutCrab> google <~?
<vubuntor037> vubuntor272:anh google giup ban do
<GeekComp> vubuntor272: ??
<GeekComp> alo
<GeekComp> ai vừa gọi mình ấy nhỉ
<GeekComp> vubuntor859: bạn bị làm sao
<GeekComp> ko cần query cứ hỏi trên này
<GeekComp> mọi người cùng giúp chứ 1 mình mình giúp sao nổi
<GeekComp> vubuntor859: ping
 * nobawk ko giúp
<vubuntor859> cho hỏi tại sao ko đổi dc visual effect,hình như driver bị j,xin chỉ dùm ?
<vubuntor859> aloo mọi người
<vubuntor859> cho hỏi tại sao ko đổi dc visual effect,hình như driver bị j,xin chỉ dùm ?
<vubuntor859> cho hỏi tại sao ko đổi dc visual effect,hình như driver bị j,xin chỉ dùm ?
<vubuntor859> cho hỏi tại sao ko đổi dc visual effect,hình như driver bị j,xin chỉ dùm ?
<vubuntor859> cho hỏi tại sao ko đổi dc visual effect,hình như driver bị j,xin chỉ dùm ?
<GeekComp> vubuntor859: ko phải driver đâu
<GeekComp> vubuntor859: bạn đã cài 1 package nào đấy gây xung đột
<GeekComp> với compiz
<GeekComp> nên bị vậy
<GeekComp> cách duy nhất là cài lại, theo mình
<vubuntor859> vậy làm sao giờ
<vubuntor859> cài những j
<GeekComp> -> cài lại all từ đầu
<GeekComp> nhớ cài cẩn thận
<GeekComp> vì compiz dễ xung đôt lắm
<vubuntor859> cài compiz đó ak
<GeekComp> umh
<GeekComp> à ko
<GeekComp> cài tất cả ế
<GeekComp> tức là cài U, rùi compiz...
<GeekComp> values cả n2i
<n2i> wtf
<GeekComp> welcome to facebook??>
<GeekComp> n2i: h mới thấy mặt
<GeekComp> ngủ ác chiến thế
<n2i> lol
<n2i> hồi nãy on một hồi rồi còn
<n2i> ngủ lúc 4h -10h
<n2i> chuẩn hem :D
<GeekComp> chuẩn vãi cả n2i
<Geek|lunch> ăn cơm nhanh còn đi học nào...
<Geek|lunch> thoai, đi học ko là die
<GeekComp> vubuntor876: ?
<vubuntor876> Geek:đâu hỏi gì đâu
<GeekComp> vubuntor876: dzậy out dđ
<GeekComp> đi
<vubuntor876> sao vậy
<GeekComp> vubuntor876: làm ng ta hiểu nhầm
<GeekComp> lấy ID khác đi
<vubuntor876> vang
<GeekComp> dangkhoa: con ông Trần Đăng khoa jả
<GeekComp> hay là giả mạo đới
<dangkhoa> lam có hà
<dangkhoa> biet danh thoi hà
<GeekComp> hé hé
<dangkhoa12> tren dđ la nhu vay
 * GeekComp nhìn khắp cả room
<dangkhoa12> mà Trần Đăng khoa là ai vạy
<GeekComp> Ọc
<GeekComp> ếu đỡ đựoc
<dangkhoa12> em it đọc tin tức lắm
<GeekComp> ếu đỡ được lần 2
<GeekComp> vãi cả hà
<dangkhoa12> anh dùng từ chả hiểu
<dangkhoa12> trên google đưa từ khóa ra một loạt biết anh muốn nói ng nào hả
<GeekComp> dangkhoa12: sinh năm nhiu dzợ?
<dangkhoa12> ack
<dangkhoa12> chi vậy ha
<GeekComp> hỏi để biết
<dangkhoa12> định điều tra dân số hả ac....ac
<GeekComp> điều tra dân số thì ko vừa sức, nhưng cả họ thì dư...
<dangkhoa12> có mới nói nha
<dangkhoa12> hihi
<GeekComp> vubuntor201: wtu?
<GeekComp> à nhầm wtu!
<GeekComp> vubuntor201: có chi ko bợn
<dangkhoa12> Geek:bạn ấy vô chơi ấy mà hihihi
<GeekComp> dangkhoa12: chơi chi rứa
<GeekComp> Pokémon?
<dangkhoa12> Geek:sao ai vo không đổi tên anh điều hỏi vậy
<dangkhoa12> em biết chơi cái đó
<GeekComp> dangkhoa12: đang hứng sù pọt
<dangkhoa12> đùa anh thôi
<GeekComp> dangkhoa12: đùa cái chi
<dangkhoa12> Geek:em mới khổ nè chưa dc tuần cài win 2 lần chán thật
<vubuntor201> ai do
<GeekComp> dangkhoa12: sặc
<GeekComp> ít thế
<dangkhoa12> uh
 * GeekComp cài 2 lần/ngày
<dangkhoa12> một tuần 2 lần
<dangkhoa12> em cài rổi em giỏi luôn
<dangkhoa12> ack
<GeekComp> vubuntor201: có chuyện chi mờ vô đây đó
<vubuntor201> lâu ngày không vô, vô chơi thôi :) kà kà
<GeekComp> dangkhoa12: nhìn tên vubuntor201
<dangkhoa12> Geek:em nói anh sao hả bạn ấy vô chơi mà
<GeekComp> IP 2 tên này gần nhau
<dangkhoa12> y anh la sao
<GeekComp> hừ hừ, 2 tên là 1?
<vubuntor201> giống ai bác :)
<dangkhoa12> Geek:khac mà anh
<GeekComp> vubuntor201: gần giống tên dangkhoa12 kia kìa
<GeekComp> kiểu cùng quận @@
<GeekComp> vubuntor201: nhiu tủi mà gọi anh
 * GeekComp mới có 5 tuôit thui à
<vubuntor201> Ngày kia có ông đạo hỏi Thiền Sư Mục Châu, một cao tăng ở hậu bán thế kỷ thứ 9:   "Suốt ngày mặc áo ăn cơm, làm sao khỏi mặc áo ăn cơm?" Sư đáp: "Mặc áo, ăn cơm" Thầy kia trả lời không hiểu. Sư đáp: "Không hiểu thì mặc áo ăn cơm."
<dangkhoa12> ack
<GeekComp> vubuntor539: chi mô răng rứa,
<GeekComp> oạch
<dangkhoa12> vubuntor201:ở đâu vậy mà cùng quận
<GeekComp> vubuntor201, dangkhoa12: cùng xì gòn hay hà thành?
<vubuntor201> Đà lạt
<GeekComp> oạch
 * GeekComp lon ton chạy đi.....
<GeekComp> dangkhoa12: tên này chắc Lâm Đồng hay Đắc Lăk chi đó
<dangkhoa12> Geek:anh we rổi nha em ở tiền giang
<GeekComp> dangkhoa12: đúng hem
 * GeekComp nhầm tiếp phát nữa
<dangkhoa12> chính xác là thành phố mỹ tho
<dangkhoa12> :D
<GeekComp> 8-}
<GeekComp> dangkhoa12: mới vô room hay vô lâu rùi
<GeekComp> fsck wasikevin
<dangkhoa12> em vô cũng lâu rồi mà cũng không biết gỉ nhiều .còn gà lắm
<dangkhoa12> :D
<GeekComp> dangkhoa12: @@' chém gió siêu cao.;'/
<dangkhoa12> sao lên đây thấy anh và n2i tra lời nhiều vậy
<Geek|google> vãi cả n2i
<Geek|google> thì rảnh thì trả lời thui
<dangkhoa12> Geek:anh n2i đâu rồi
<Geek|google> ai yêu cầu đâu
<Geek|google> dangkhoa12: hắn ngủ roaà
<dangkhoa12> mà mấy ng kia không rãnh ha
<Geek|google> bận chớ
<Geek|google> bận nhìu chiện
<dangkhoa12> ac
<Geek|google> tỷ như C4NoC bận xem Tangled @@
<Geek|google> khanhpt|Zzz bận zzzz
<Geek|google> hé hé
<dangkhoa12> uh
<dangkhoa12> sao anh không bận vậy
<Geek|google> đang tuổi ăn tuổi chơi
<Geek|google> vô công rồi nghề
<C4NoC> :|
<Geek|google> bận thía quái lào đựoc
<Geek|google> C4NoC: mua vé Tangled chưa?
<Geek|google> hết nhẵn hở
<C4NoC> chuwa
<C4NoC> tối mua
<C4NoC> thiếu gì
<C4NoC> giờ có ai xem
<Geek|google> hố hố, C4NoC sắp gia nhập động gay của n2i
<Geek|google> dangkhoa12: này nhớ tránh xa n2i nhá
<Geek|google> n2i: chủ động gay luser
<dangkhoa12> vậy hả
<dangkhoa12> ai biết đâu nè
<Geek|google> hé hé
<dangkhoa12> ma em hỏi thiệt anh nha
<Geek|google> có chi mờ bí bí mật mật dzậy
<Geek|google> thế truớc h toàn hỏi giả à??
<C4NoC> :|
<dangkhoa12> nếu như mua máy tính nên hãng nào xài linux tốt ha
<C4NoC> !spam
<ubot2> Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<dangkhoa12> không phải
<Geek|google> fsck C4NoC
<Geek|google> dangkhoa12: mua lap hay desk?
<dangkhoa12> C4Noc:Rãnh không ai nói chuyên k dc hả anh em không biết
<dangkhoa12> lap
<Geek|google> lap theo /me thì tìm con nào mà driver U nhận luôn thì càng tốt
<dangkhoa12> em không có nhiều nhà em giới hạn <14tr thôi
<Geek|google> dzậy thì mua con của /me nè
<dangkhoa12> con nảo anh
<Geek|google> Acer Aspire 4745
<Geek|google> thoai /me đi xê ép
<Geek|google> thử tý FPS
<dangkhoa12> mà em cũng thấy Acer OS linux nhiều hơn
<dangkhoa12> ma mấy dua bạn nói nó không bền
<Geek|google> của bền tại nguời
<dangkhoa12> oh
 * Geek|google đập cái máy này đến độ khôgn tưỏng
<Geek|google> vậy mà nó vẫn sống tới h
<dangkhoa12> Geek:em thi khoai dell nhung mắc quá hà
<C4NoC> mua máy rẻ thoai
<C4NoC> ai bảo xịn quá chi cho mắc
<dangkhoa12> em cũng chọn dc con acer nua nhug phan vân
<Geek|google> dell không ngon vì nó chỉ tốt cho dòng cấp cao thui
<Geek|google> dòng hạng trung trở xuống chôi lắm
<nobawk> hơ hơ
<nobawk> dell cho bình dân cũng ngon chán
 * nobawk đang dùng dell chạy phe phé
<nobawk> linux ngon
<nobawk> thế là đủ
<C4NoC> con dell của nobawk đâu như $1k
<Geek|google> thèng bạn nó đập cái dell về mạng wifi ko bắt đk
<Geek|google> mặc dù nhận drivẻ
<nobawk> C4NoC: móc ra mà 1k
<dangkhoa12> mà em mua cũng dung linux thoi
 * nobawk wifi dùng phe phé
<C4NoC> dangkhoa12: lunix thì cái khỉ gì chả xài được
<nobawk> Geek|google: windows thì lại càng phe phé
<dangkhoa12> em chọn dc cái LAPTOP ACER ASPIRE (057) 4745G - 5462G32Mn
<nobawk> mua máy phải xem phần cứng
<nobawk> có driver mở hay ko
<Geek|google> nobawk: laptop bác 15m hả?
<nobawk> con này mà mua ở HN thì khác gì con của mình
<dangkhoa12> là sao
<Geek|google> dangkhoa12: tên này chọn máy giống mềnh nè hé hé hé
<dangkhoa12> em mua sát dán luôn
<Geek|google> vote ACER ASPIRE (057) 4745G - 5462G32Mn
<dangkhoa12> cho 14 định rước nó về 13 mấy
<Geek|google> sặc
<Geek|google> 13 củ
<Geek|google> điên há
 * Geek|google mua 11 củ @@
<dangkhoa12> là sao giở nhiêu rồi hả
<C4NoC> Geek|google: con đó cấu hình seo?
<dangkhoa12> em mới coi ở hoàng long
<dangkhoa12> 13 mấy
<Geek|google> C4NoC: RAM 2GB, VGA Intel onboad, HDD 320GB
<C4NoC> Geek|google: ko được nvidia hay ati à
<dangkhoa12> http://www.hoanlong.com.vn/component/ecommerce/100-hieu-acer/8273-laptop-acer-aspire-057-4745g-462g32mn.html
<Geek|google> có cần kể wifi chuẩn b/g/n ko nhỉ
<dangkhoa12> card ati ma
<dangkhoa12> 512
<C4NoC> dangkhoa12: thế múc đi
<Geek|google> dangkhoa12: chắc trong Nam nó thế
<dangkhoa12> là sao
<dangkhoa12> đang huy động vốn anh ah
<Geek|google> dangkhoa12: chắc trong Nam nó thế
<dangkhoa12> vâng
<dangkhoa12> ngoài anh nó nhiêu
<Geek|google> 11 củ rưỡi
<Geek|google> giá gốc là 10 củ
<dangkhoa12> vậy hã
<dangkhoa12> trởi vậy trog đây mắc quá
<Geek|google> giá gốc ko VAT đó
<dangkhoa12> em bay ra đó mua hihi
<Geek|google> dangkhoa12: phí vận chuyển
<Geek|google> dangkhoa12: bay đk ko mới là vđề
<dangkhoa12> chắc k dc đâu
<nobawk> lolz
<nobawk> lấy đâu ra giá 11 củ
<Geek|google> nobawk: /me mua đầu năm nay nè
<Geek|google> Đăng Khoa nhá
<vubuntor853> xin chao moi nguoi
<Geek|google> !ask
<vubuntor853> minh vo trang nay
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor853> https://www.pruquote.com.vn/Pruquote/Agents/Composer.aspx
<bksupybot> Title: PruQuote - Đăng nhập hệ thống (at www.pruquote.com.vn)
<vubuntor853> neu dung ben win
<vubuntor853> thi no bao phai cai script x
<vubuntor853> moi xem duoc noi dung
 * Geek|google chả phải cài gì vẫn đang vô
<vubuntor853> minh moi chuyen qua xai ubuntu
<vubuntor853> dang dung chrome de duyet web
<vubuntor853> vo duoc
<vubuntor853> nhung ma khong xem duoc cai bang noi dung ben trong
<vubuntor853> vay phai search greek de cai ha anh ?
<vubuntor853> minh moi xai linux lan dau nen ga lam !
<vubuntor853> help me pls!
<Geek|google> cái trang đó viết theo ngôn ngữ chi rứa
<vubuntor853> minh ko biet
<Geek|google> chụp ảnh cái coi
<vubuntor853> no dung tot voi Internet explorer 7
<vubuntor853> va win xp
<Geek|google> ừ thế thì viết giống trang login
<Geek|google> tức là ASP
<vubuntor853> lam sao chup anh man hinh duoc anh ?
<vubuntor853> minh moi xai ubuntu lan dau !
<Geek|google> mà ubuntu ko chơi với M$
<Geek|google> -> ko xem đk
<Geek|google> @@
<vubuntor853> vay co cach nao de xem duoc trang noi dung ben trong ko ?
<vubuntor853> hay la phai chuyen sang win xai lai. hu hu...
<Geek|google> mình ko biết trang bên trogn như thế lào
<Geek|google> nên ko chỉ đk
<vubuntor853> nick yahoo cua minh gf_nsk0504@yahoo.com
<vubuntor853> gio minh out ra
<dangkhoa12> 853:ma ban gi
<vubuntor853> log in ben win
<vubuntor853> xong online bang yahoo
<vubuntor853> de chup anh man hinh
<vubuntor853> ban chi cho minh nha
<dangkhoa12> muon chup hinh trang web ha
<vubuntor853> uh
<vubuntor853> chup man hinh trang web phai lam sao ban ?
<dangkhoa12> nut print dau
<vubuntor853> minh xai mac
<vubuntor853> ko co nut print
<dangkhoa12> mà tự nhĩn chụp hỉnh trang web lảm gi vay
<vubuntor853> nhan ctrl + P ?
<Geek|google> vubuntor853: print screen
<dangkhoa12> ban xai laptop hay desk
<vubuntor853> laptop
<vubuntor853> macbook
<Geek|google> sau đó ctrl+v vô paint
<dangkhoa12> printscrn
<vubuntor853> nay gio dang hoi 1 ban kia
<vubuntor853> https://www.pruquote.com.vn
<bksupybot> Title: PruQuote - Đăng nhập hệ thống (at www.pruquote.com.vn)
<vubuntor853> ko xem duoc noi dung trong trang nay
<dangkhoa12> thay nut đó chua
<vubuntor853> trang nay no chi cho su dung voi winxp
<dangkhoa12> bạn cai firebug vao
<vubuntor853> va IE7
<dangkhoa12> web vay la khong hieu qua nha
<vubuntor853> no bat cai script x
<dangkhoa12> dùng trìh duyet nào vậy
<vubuntor853> minh dang xai chrome tren ubuntu
<vubuntor853> gio cai them add on firebug ha ban ?
<dangkhoa12> muốn xem nội dung thì cài không thì thôi
<dangkhoa12> mà firebug dung firefox nha
<vubuntor853> con chrome
<vubuntor853> thi cai them gi vay ban ?
<dangkhoa12> chua he xai
<Geek|google> chrome khó tìm addon
<Geek|google> nên /me ko biết
<vubuntor853> uh
<vubuntor853> thanks
<dangkhoa12> ma cũng co nữa thì phải
<vubuntor853> de minh cai thu ben firefox
<vubuntor853> xem vo duoc khong !
<dangkhoa12> ma chrome cung dc firebug nua
<dangkhoa12> ý bạn là sao
<dangkhoa12> http://getfirebug.com/releases/lite/chrome/
<bksupybot> Title: Firebug Lite for Google Chrome : Firebug (at getfirebug.com)
<vubuntor853> hic
<vubuntor853> vua cai firebug xong
<vubuntor853> vo trang do https://www.pruquote.com.vn
<bksupybot> Title: PruQuote - Đăng nhập hệ thống (at www.pruquote.com.vn)
<vubuntor853> van khong xem duoc noi dung
<dangkhoa12> bạn nói là không dăng nhập mà xem nội dung bên trog ha
<vubuntor853> ban vo thu
<vubuntor853> dum minh di
<vubuntor853> user name la
<vubuntor853> a60236743
<Geek|google> no pass
<vubuntor853> pass la
<vubuntor853> 1234567890
<Geek|google> ko tiết lộ
<Geek|google> oác
<C4NoC> =))
<dangkhoa12> Geek:gì vậy anh
 * C4NoC bật tv
<vubuntor853> use name
<vubuntor853> voi pass
<vubuntor853> cua trang do
<C4NoC> đi soi pr0n
<vubuntor853> de vo xem dum
<Geek|google> vubuntor853: ko sợ mất acc sao
<dangkhoa12> vo roi ne
<dangkhoa12> xem gi
<Geek|google> ô hô mãi mới biết
<vubuntor853> hic
<vubuntor853> nho moi nguoi giup thi phai tin tuong chu sao !!!
<C4NoC> giúp gì?
<vubuntor853> xem xong roi
<vubuntor853> vay lam sao su dung trang web do tren ubuntu duoc ban ?
<Geek|google> ko có add on trên chrome há há
<Geek|google> script chỉ chạy trên IE @@
<C4NoC> sử dụng là sao?
<dangkhoa12> uh
<dangkhoa12> nòi khong hieu
<Geek|google> tức là đọc đuợc trang đó
<vubuntor853> vay gio lam sao anh ?
<vubuntor853> ben chrome hoac firefox
<Geek|google> nhưng trang đó viết theo script chạy trên IE
<vubuntor853> co script nao su dung duoc trang do khong ?
<Geek|google> đợi tý mình đang mò....@@
<vubuntor853> he he... thanks a lot
<dangkhoa12> thi sữa script đi
<vubuntor853> minh dan ga` chinh hieu
<vubuntor853> ko biet sua !!!
<vubuntor853> nen moi len day cau cuu :P
<dangkhoa12> 853:dua hêt source day anh em giup cho
<dangkhoa12> hehe
<Geek|google> C4NoC: có cái rì vứt script vô chrome thành addon by myself ko nhỉ
<Geek|google> vubuntor853: hiện h chưa có addon nào cho chrome hay Firefox đâu
<vubuntor853> hic
<vubuntor853> vay la win xp tiep
<C4NoC> đọc được?
<C4NoC> mềnh vẫn đọc được nà?
<vubuntor853> no con cai bang tinh nua
<Geek|google> đọc được bảng ko
<Geek|google> hay chỉ đọc đựoc box?
<vubuntor853> phai dung ie7 va winxp cai script x cua no
<vubuntor853> thi no moi cho su dung bang tinh do
<C4NoC> bảng tính?
<vubuntor853> yes
<C4NoC> thế cài IE7 vào ubuntu xài
<vubuntor853> bang tinh toan
<vubuntor853> nhap thong tin khach hang
<vubuntor853> co khong anh ?
<vubuntor853> ie7 cho ubuntu ?
<C4NoC> uh
<Geek|google> C4NoC: script nó nè:http://www.meadroid.com/scriptx/freedep.asp
<bksupybot> Title: MeadCo's ScriptX (at www.meadroid.com)
<C4NoC> .g install ie7 ubuntu
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://stream-recorder.com/forum/install-internet-explorer-7-ie7-ubuntu-10-t6721.html
<bksupybot> Title: How to install Internet Explorer 7 (IE7) in Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx - Audio/video stream recording forums (at stream-recorder.com)
<Geek|google> vubuntor853: nói chung
<Geek|google> bạn vẫn cần trên win
<Geek|google> vì sang u lại cài wine
<C4NoC> vubuntor853: làm theo link kia đi
<vubuntor853> hic... qua chan win !
<C4NoC> Geek|google: wine thì sao
<C4NoC> cần thì xài
<Geek|google> M$ độc quyền rùi
<C4NoC> vẫn hơn cái của nợ windoof
<Geek|google> vs lại đang có win
<Geek|google> tội éo gì sang u xài emu
<C4NoC> vubuntor853: làm theo cái kia đi
<vubuntor853> lam theo lick tren hay link duoi anh ?
<C4NoC> :-/
<Geek|google> vứt u đi sang win để vô mấy thứ bản quyền EULA
<C4NoC> vubuntor853: http://stream-recorder.com/forum/install-internet-explorer-7-ie7-ubuntu-10-t6721.html
<bksupybot> Title: How to install Internet Explorer 7 (IE7) in Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx - Audio/video stream recording forums (at stream-recorder.com)
<C4NoC> Geek|google: nghe chuối quá
<Geek|google> <- phản động há há
<vubuntor853> :P
<Geek|google> dangkhoa12: sao tự nhiên coi firebug làm chi rứa
<dangkhoa12> em tuong dau ban ay muốn xem code
<dangkhoa12> em nhầm ấy mà
<dangkhoa12> :D
<vubuntor853> ^^
<dangkhoa12> mà web viet vi mà kỳ vậy anh chay voi ie7 la sao
<Geek|google> dangkhoa12: nó chạy trên script nối vs database ở xa
<Geek|google> script chỉ hoạt động trên IE
<dangkhoa12> oh
<vubuntor853> vay co cai script nao cho chrome cai vo link duoc voi no khong ta ?
<Geek|google> chrome chưa ra cái box cho phép ng dùng tự do viết addon hay sao ế
<dangkhoa12> Geek:vậy firefox dc khong anh
<Geek|google> dangkhoa12: chưa thử, đang cài
<vubuntor853> Geek|google: hay la firefox cung duoc
<dangkhoa12> beng beng beng tới giờ cơm chiều rồi anh em ơi
<Geek|google> dangkhoa12: sặc ăn sớm thế
<vubuntor853> ah, con 1 cai nua
<vubuntor853> man phep hoi may cao thu luon
<vubuntor853> minh xai macbook
<dangkhoa12> troi ah
<vubuntor853> cai them ubuntu
<dangkhoa12> giau nha
<vubuntor853> thi may phim chuc nang nhu bat tat den ban phim
<vubuntor853> tang giam do sang man hinh
<vubuntor853> khong hoat dong duoc
<vubuntor853> trackpad
<Geek|google> ??
<vubuntor853> khong su dung 2 ngon, 3 ngon tay nhu ben mac os duoc
<vubuntor853> vay do thieu driver ha may huynh ?
<Geek|google> ko
<Geek|google> driver thiếu chứ ko thiếu driver
<C4NoC> vubuntor853: driver, map key, settings
<Geek|google> @.@'
<vubuntor853> vay lam sao xai duoc may phim chua nang
<vubuntor853> va trackpad day du duoc nhu ben mac
<Geek|google> hỏi C4NoC
<C4NoC> vubuntor853: lên search google từng chức năng
<Geek|google> đại gia qua mấy đời trái táo
<vubuntor853> hic
<vubuntor853> search het 2 ngay roi
<vubuntor853> chang duoc gi
<vubuntor853> trong khi cai win7 len mac
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor853> thi no co bootcamp
<vubuntor853> ho tro day du
 * Geek|google chưa được động vô cái vỏ Mac bao h
<vubuntor853> con cai ubuntu thi khong co ho tro !
<vubuntor853> :P
<vubuntor853> mac cu~
<C4NoC> hỗ trợ hết
<dangkhoa12> vay la mac bắt tay với apple rồi
<vubuntor853> cu`i bap ay ma` :P
<dangkhoa12> nó không chơi với U
<Geek|google> dangkhoa12:?
<Geek|google> mac của apple mà
<dangkhoa12> Geek:uh
<Geek|google> nó bắt cả tay lẫn chân
<Geek|google> hớ hớ
<dangkhoa12> thi bạn áy nói win7 dc ma U thi k
 * Geek|google nhìn C4NoC thèm thuồng
<dangkhoa12> vậy là phải khong
<Geek|google> chưa search ra đó thôi
<vubuntor853> cao thu nao xu ly duoc vu script x cho chrome trong ubuntu lam on giup dum nha
<Geek|google> U quan tâm đến Mac đầu tiên mà
<vubuntor853> xin hau ta!
<Geek|google> hậu tạ thì đảm bảo nobawk ra đầu tiên
<dangkhoa12> "xin hau ta" giong tim tre lac vay
<dangkhoa12> :D
<vubuntor853> 1 chau nhau !
<vubuntor853> tre lac ko biet di nhau :))
<nobawk> :3
 * nobawk lăn đùng ra chết
<Geek|google> :-)
<dangkhoa12> Geek:U quan tam nhung Mac khong thich
<vubuntor853> :))
<GeekComp> U tìm cách đệp hơn Mac thì Mac thích sao đk
<GeekComp> ghen ăn tức ở............
<GeekComp> nhắc ở mới nhớ
<nobawk> ubuntu có đẹp cũng ko phải xành điệu
<GeekComp> ko thấy ducgiang_8888 lên nhỉ
<nobawk> người ta dùng macs + iphone đơn giản người ta cần người khác biết là người ta xành điệu
<GeekComp> định hỏi ảnh ở sau bưu chính còn nhà ko
<nobawk> chả liên quan gì đến ubuntu hay linut
 * GeekComp lóc cóc đi tìm nhà trọ
<vubuntor806> tim nha tro ha ?
<vubuntor806> qua khu bigC to hien thanh
<vubuntor806> toan nha duc moi xay
<GeekComp> vubuntor806: vô lúc nào mà mình ko bik nhỉ
<GeekComp> BigC Tô Hiến Thành Xì Gòn à?
<vubuntor349> dang chat bi dzang ra
<vubuntor349> ky vay ta ?
<vubuntor349> noi tiep
<vubuntor349> khu nha tro o Big C to hien thanh
<vubuntor349> toan nha duc
<vubuntor349> toilet rieng
<Lokiheero> vubuntor349: nhà duc là nhà gì
<dangkhoa12> y
<vubuntor349> gia 1,5 tr/ thang
<C4NoC> Lokiheero: đúc
<GeekComp> fsck
<dangkhoa12> o may nguoi
<vubuntor349> o duoc 4-5 nguoi
<vubuntor349> bao dien
<vubuntor349> nuoc tinh 5 ngan/ khoi
<Lokiheero> vubuntor349: nhiu
<vubuntor349> bao inter net
<GeekComp> @@
<C4NoC> rẻ vậy á
<GeekComp> suớng thế
<Lokiheero> C4NoC: nhà đúc là nhà như thế lào
<vubuntor349> hoi truoc di hoi thi 1,5 tr/thang
<C4NoC> vubuntor349: khu Tô hiến thành mà rẻ vậy à
<dangkhoa12> mà big C qua bxmiem tay gan lam ha
<vubuntor349> gio chac len chut dinh !
<Lokiheero> vubuntor349: nguyên căn à
<vubuntor349> 1 phong
<GeekComp> vubuntor349: Tô Hiến Thành Xì Gòn thì /me sợ
<vubuntor349> nghi sao 1,5 tr ma doi nguyen can !!!
<dangkhoa12> geek:anh vo day muon di
<dangkhoa12> HCm city ay
<GeekComp> mỗi ngày bay máy bay ra học
<GeekComp> @@
<Lokiheero> vubuntor349: nhiu m2 ?
<vubuntor349> hinh nhu la 4x5
<GeekComp> support nhà trọ lúc nào thế nhỉ
 * C4NoC qua thời ở nhà thuê òi
<C4NoC> :'(
<dangkhoa12> Geek:anh sang hon tổng thống nữa
<vubuntor349> tai thay hoi nha tro
<Lokiheero> C4NoC: nhà đó là nhà của ông anh luôn ý hả
 * nobawk nhìn đại gia C4NoC chìa tay xin cái nhà
<GeekComp> nobawk: bác cho thêm cái topic: Chuyên sù pọt nhà trọ nhá
<vubuntor349> nen san tra loi dum do ma :))
<vubuntor349> vay con vu scriptx nho bac GeekComp
<GeekComp> Kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến cho những nguời vô gia cư và bị đuổi @@
<vubuntor349> xu ly dung nha !
<vubuntor139> các bạn cho mình hỏi, trước đây khi nối dây mạng trực tiếp giữa 2 máy chạy Windows và Ubuntu 9.10 để dùng chung máy in HP 1020 (cài trên máy Win) thì in bình thường, nhưng khi 2 máy trên nối với nhau thông qua Switch thì máy Ubun k nhận thấy máy in và k in dc. Giải quyết làm sao đây ac1c bạn
<GeekComp> fsck
<GeekComp> xem đã chớ
<GeekComp> chưa chắc succes
<C4NoC> vubuntor139: set ip đúng chưa?
<vubuntor139> đúng
<vubuntor139> IP vẫn k thay đổi
<C4NoC> vubuntor139: set ip rồi cài lại cái máy in
<vubuntor139> mình kiểm tra IP rồi
<vubuntor139> 2 máy vẫn ping qua lại bình thường
 * GeekComp lò dò đi ti?u
<GeekComp> mắc quá
<dangkhoa12> cho hỏi câu nha mà nối qua switch di ra mạng ha
<dangkhoa12> Geek:anh vo duyen quá hà
<vubuntor139> uhm, mình nối qua switch để 2 máy xài internet
<vubuntor139> 2 máy ra net dc, ping qua lại dc, mỗi tội máy Ubun k thấy máy in cài trên máy Win nữa
<dangkhoa12> ping thay ha
<vubuntor139> uhm
<dangkhoa12> doi ty
<vubuntor139> hii, lò mò mấy hôm nay mà k làm dc
<dangkhoa12> ack may ảo chạy hết nỗi rồi
<GeekComp> chạy virtual làm giề
<dangkhoa12> chuyện của em
<dangkhoa12> Geek:anh giai quyet kia
<GeekComp> dangkhoa12: h đi về
<GeekComp> tắm rửa cái đã
<GeekComp> ngồi canteen nãy h
<vubuntor139> ?
<dangkhoa12> Geek:thấy câu khó là di tieu
<vubuntor139> :)
<GeekComp> vubuntor139: ? gì
<vubuntor139> mình hỏi cái vụ share máy in
 * GeekComp chưa dùng máy in bao h
<dangkhoa12> Geek:em nau cơm đây
<dangkhoa12> mà wen bạn thử kết nối máy in với U không bạn in dc khong
<GeekComp> dangkhoa12: kết nối rồi đó thôi
<GeekComp> ping đựoc mà ko in đựợc
<GeekComp> đó
<GeekComp> vấn đề đó
<GeekComp> nhưng /me ếu bik
<dangkhoa12> ban ay ket noi qua switch ha
<vubuntor139> máy in nối trực tiếp với máy chạy Win vì máy đó của sếp
<vubuntor139> máy Ubun nối qua in ké
<vubuntor139> k lấy máy qua được
 * GeekComp gà lắm ko sù pọt đuợc
<GeekComp> à ko
<GeekComp> phải nói là help
<GeekComp> chứ ko phải support
<GeekComp> @.@'
<vubuntor139> botay.com rồi
<dangkhoa12> thua
<dangkhoa12> doi cac cọp kìa
<dangkhoa12> hỏi cọp đi
<vubuntor139> thanks
<dangkhoa12> coi chừng bị cọp ăn thit :D
<C4NoC> !spam
<ubot2> Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<nobawk> vubuntor139: bảo xếp share máy in
<nobawk> vubuntor139: rồi vào ubuntu add máy in (qua samba) vào
<chammua> lập trình C++ trên netbean khi debug nó hiện lên bảng Resolve Missing Native Build Tools   - làm thế nào để nó chạy bt nhỉ ?
<CoconutCrab> chắc cài build essential
<chammua> là sao ta ? mình làm đúng hướng dẫn  trong này http://forums.congdongcviet.com/showthread.php?t=16222 mà ta :|
<chammua> anh có con út xem dùm e với
<C4NoC> con ụt
<C4NoC> CoconutCrab: có con ụt xem dùm kìa
<chammua> "Netbeans đang dùng gcc cho C++. Sửa cái C++ compiler thành g++"  :|
<C4NoC> chammua: sá»­a chÆ°a?
<chammua> sá»­a sao anh ?
<chammua> đang mò gúc gồ :|
<nobawk> :3
<C4NoC> chammua: hỏi GSTS nobawk kìa
<nobawk> sudo apt-get purge netbeans
<CoconutCrab> lol
<nobawk> mời prof. CoconutCrab cho nhận xét
<nobawk> xem giải pháp của mình có hiệu quả ko
<chammua> ồ giải pháp của bác "Gia sư Tê ết" gút gút
<nobawk> chammua: thế thực hiện đi
<nobawk> viết hello world thì cần gì netbeans :3
<chammua> xong rồi mà
<nobawk> ờ hén
<chammua> thực hiện rồi mới "ồ giải pháp của bác" đó chứ
<chammua> kết quả như mong đợi
<nobawk> :3
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> :-/
<canoc_naucanhchu> đáng lẽ đầy đủ là canoc_naucanhchua_them_ti_ot‘’ mà chắc dài quá nó cắt bớt
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor090> có ai biết chạy file .sh tự động khi khởi dộng máy tính ko? giúp mình với
<n2i> add vào startup của gnome đó
<vubuntor903> làm thế nào để file .sh tự động chạy khi khởi động máy nhỉ? giúp mình với
<vubuntor903> có ai ko?
<hidetran1> có gì hót :D
<hidetran> ộc
<hidetran1> Fsck
<nobawk> :3
<hidetran1> 2
<n2i> hidetran không spam ở đây
<hidetran1> mat day
<hidetran1> ai spam chứ : lol
<n2i> nobawk: anh tiễn khách kìa
<nobawk> (:\
<hidetran1> lol
<hidetran> hô hô
<hidetran> ieo ơi buồn
<hidetran> các bác chạy hết rầu
<nobawk> ai có việc của người đó
<hidetran1> ghê
<nobawk> xem cái topic về vim, emacs và notepad vui ghê
<nobawk> các bạn chém như đúng rồi
<n2i> nobawk: chỗ nào?
<n2i> có ai vote cho notepad lên top hem?
<nobawk> n2i: cái gì gì mà lập trình trên linux như c ấy
<nobawk> +1 notepad
<hidetran1> :D
<n2i> hài
<hidetran1> what's hot !
<n2i> nobawk: ở đây? Hãy xem tôi như người lập trình trên Win
<n2i> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=9482
<bksupybot> Title: Hãy xem tôi như người lập trình trên Win - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> n2i: ko phải
<nobawk> n2i: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=14332
<bksupybot> Title: Lập trình trên Ubuntu như dở hơi - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> lol
<n2i> :D
<hidetran> lol
<n2i> nobawk: thớt này có post của anh hay há, hem biết ông kia có ngấm không
 * nobawk chả liên quan gì đến mình
 * Lokiheero xem xem
<hidetran> n2i
<hidetran> cover me
<hidetran1> .clear
<hidetran1> n2i
<hidetran1> cho hỏi tý
<hidetran1> lol
<n2i> ông này spam quá
<hidetran1> hỏi cái
<hidetran1> lệnh Uname trong ubuntu
<hidetran1> à thôi
<hidetran1> lát hỏi
<n2i> mệt ông này ghê
<hidetran1> he he
<hidetran1> nào
<hidetran1> hỏi đây
<hidetran1> ^^
<hidetran> hiện thị tên user đang làm việc trong Lucid thế nào thế
<hidetran> ^^
<nobawk> whoami
<hidetran1> thanks nhé
<hidetran1> à
<n2i> vãi
<hidetran1> thế còn shell đang dùng, đường dẫn home,  thư mục đang làm việc
<hidetran1> vs thư mục hiện hành thế nào :D
<n2i> hỏi có 1 câu cụt lủn mà spam cả đống
<hidetran1> ieo
<hidetran1> sr mà
<hidetran1> :)
<nobawk> echo $SHELL
<nobawk> echo $HOME
<nobawk> pwd
 * nobawk lặn
<hidetran1> :D
<hidetran> how to :D in ra shell hiện tại đang sử dụng !
<hidetran> hú
<n2i> fsck U, hidetran! mới hỏi hồi nãy rồi còn
<nobawk> :?
<vubuntor697> cho e hỏi các bác tý
<vubuntor697> e cài ubuntu 10.10 đã ping đc gateway + google.com
<vubuntor697> nhưng e k thể tải các pakage về máy
<vubuntor697> ai support cho e đc k ?
<n2i> ping tiếp vào server của package ubuntu đi
<vubuntor330> xin loi
<vubuntor330> cho minh hoi 1 chut
<vubuntor330> co ai o day ko
<nobawk> ko có
<vubuntor330> cho minh hoi sao minh cai ubuntu 10,10 tu usb
<vubuntor330> tai sao lai ko chay dc file executtable
<vubuntor330> trong ubuntu 10.4 van con chay dc co ma
<nobawk> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> file execute như lào?
<vubuntor330> thi cai file eclipse chang han
<vubuntor330> em dung cung hoi quen ubuntu10.4 roi
<vubuntor330> the nen moi update len
<vubuntor330> nhung chay thu may file thuc thi thi no cu bao "Could not display "/media/0A289FC5289FAE67/Setup/ubuntu/eclipse.C/eclipse-C"."
<vubuntor330> khong tim thay chuong trinh chay
<vubuntor330> minh dung thu lenh chmod a+x nhung vo hieu
<vubuntor330> ban nao co the cho minh yahoo de hoi 1 chut dc ko
<n2i> file đó là file gì ế?
<vubuntor330> eclipse binh thuong thoi anh oi
<n2i> file của eclipse?
<n2i> mà nó không mở bằng eclipse?
<vubuntor330> da vang
 * n2i <- thực ra chưa xài eclipse bao giờ nên hem rõ file của eclipse là gì :D
<vubuntor330> no hien len cai thong bao la khong tim thay chuong trinh chay
<n2i> thì cho nó default app là eclipse ấy
<vubuntor330> co nghia la file executable ma anh
<n2i> vậy à
<vubuntor330> y em la giong nhu exe trong window ay
<vubuntor330> em khong hieu dc
<n2i> chạy trong terminal có được hem?
<vubuntor330> em dung lenh chmod a+x cho no
<vubuntor330> ma van ko dc
<vubuntor330> chuot phai roi chon enable executable
<vubuntor330> ma no van ko cho phep
<n2i> khi chmod nó không báo gì sao?
<vubuntor330> da khong
<vubuntor330> em da bi tu hom qua
<vubuntor330> xoa di cai lai may lan ma van the
<vubuntor125> bác n2i ơi
<vubuntor125> sao em gõ lệnh ./configure mà không được?
<n2i> ai mới vào mà táng mình ngay đây ta?
<n2i> ở đâu mà chạy lệnh đó?
<vubuntor330> anh n2i oi
<vubuntor125> à
<vubuntor330> anh co the cho em yahoo ko
<vubuntor330> cho tien trao doi
<n2i> no yahoo! no pm! okay!
<vubuntor125> tại em chạy cái lệnh là tar -jxvf goi.bz2 mà không được
<vubuntor125> nó báo lỗi
<vubuntor125> thế là em gõ lệnh ./configure để xem còn thiếu gói nào nữa không
<vubuntor125> hix
<vubuntor125> cài file .sh cũng không được
<vubuntor125> đang có cái game trên ubuntu mà
<vubuntor125> hihi
<n2i> lloạn xì ngầu vậy
<n2i> chuột phải vào file bz2 ấy mà extra thoai
<vubuntor125> vâng
<n2i> rồi lủi vào thư mục vừa extra ấy mà đọc README
<vubuntor125> e giải nén rồi
<n2i> xem nó bảo sao
<vubuntor125> đọc rồi
<n2i> bảo sao làm thế
<vubuntor125> vâng
<n2i> vubuntor330: haizz
<vubuntor125> nó ra trang chủ của web
<vubuntor125> game
 * n2i không biết
<n2i> cho coi cái file README
 * n2i mệt không thích dài dòng
<vubuntor125> vâng
<vubuntor125> chờ em tí
<vubuntor125> file đó đây bác
<vubuntor125> http://www.mediafire.com/?95isc4c8uo8taz3
<bksupybot> Title: README.html (at www.mediafire.com)
<n2i> }paste
<vubuntor125> ?
<n2i> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor125> http://www.mediafire.com/?95isc4c8uo8taz3
<n2i> copy và paste vào đó đi
<vubuntor125> đó bác
<vubuntor125> link ấy
<bksupybot> Title: README.html (at www.mediafire.com)
 * n2i lười tải lắm, có thêm 1 file trong hdd @@ hông thich @@
<vubuntor125> à
<vubuntor125> hihi
<vubuntor420> ack
<vubuntor125> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574491/
<vubuntor125> đó bác
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor330> anh n2i oi
<vubuntor330> chang le khong co cach nao sao a
<vubuntor330> em xin dam bao ubuntu vua cai xong
<vubuntor330> chua thiet lap bat cu cai gi
<vubuntor330> cung chua cam ca day mang vao luon
<n2i> vubuntor330: mình cũng không hiểu cái file eclipse là file gì luôn
<vubuntor330> y cua em la file execuatable
<n2i> file đã biên dịch?
<vubuntor330> em chi mo eclipse de kiem tra xem co chay dc khong
<vubuntor330> vi em bi tu hom qua
<vubuntor330> cai di cai lai thu xem
<vubuntor330> thi thay van vay
<vubuntor330> em chua hieu ro lam khai niem nen dien dat chua ro
<vubuntor330> mong anh thong cam
<vubuntor330> nhung em hieu la giong nhu file exe trong window
<n2i> nghĩa là file có eclipse mới chạy được?
<n2i> vubuntor125: còn file docs nào trong đó nữa không?
<n2i> cái file trên có thấy biểu install như thế nào đâu
<n2i> ợ
<vubuntor125> có 1 thư mục docs
<n2i> AssaultCube thì vào trung tâm phần mềm mà cài chớ tải làm gì
<vubuntor125> chỉ thư mục thôi bác n2i à
<vubuntor125> hihi
<n2i> có file INSTALL hem?
<vubuntor125> có
<n2i> vào synaptic mà cài cho khỏe
<n2i> đọc file đó đi
<vubuntor125> install_desktop_menu.sh ấy
<vubuntor125> e đang hỏi xem sh cài thế nào ấy
<n2i> chạy trong terminal thôi
<vubuntor125> hình như là ./tenfile.sh đúng không bác
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor125> hay là bash ./ten.sh
<vubuntor125> e cd tơis thư mục
<vubuntor125> chạy nhưng báo lỗi
<vubuntor125> chờ e làm cho bác nhé
<vubuntor125> bash: ./install_desktop_menu.sh: Permission denied
<vubuntor125> đó
<vubuntor125> nó báo lỗi ấy
<vubuntor125> huhu
<n2i> chmod +x tên file
<n2i> rồi sudo nữa
<vubuntor125> vâng
<vubuntor125> chờ e thử
<vubuntor125> sao chạy mà nó k hiện ra cái gì bác
<vubuntor125> e ấn enter rồi thế là xong
<vubuntor125> ???
<n2i> đánh tên, enter xong là im ra hả?
<vubuntor125> vâng
<vubuntor125> nó nhảy lại dòng bình thường ấy
<vubuntor125> chẳng thấy gì cả
<vubuntor125> hix
<n2i> im re thế hả
<n2i> hay nhỉ
<n2i> hay là...cắm loa vào rồi bật cho to xem co nghe thấy động tĩnh gì không? :D
<vubuntor125> hơ
<vubuntor125> máy e lap mà
<vubuntor125> có nghe gì đâu
<vubuntor125> hihi
<vubuntor330> anh n2i oi
<n2i> ơi, thím gọi gì ế?
<vubuntor330> :D
<vubuntor330> cho ti cho em xem lai cau hoi ti
<vubuntor330> y em la chang han sao em khong chay duoc file executable
<vubuntor330> em dung lenh chmod
<vubuntor330> voi ca file .bin nua
<n2i> chmod có lỗi gì hem?
<vubuntor330> em cung khong ro
<n2i> file bin cũng không chạy được hở?
<n2i> sao mà không rõ
<vubuntor330> nhung ubuntu em vua cai xong
<n2i> có lỗi nó báo liền mà
<vubuntor330> chua lam gi ca
<n2i> xem quyền của file đó coi
<vubuntor330> em go sudo chmod a+x tenfile.bin
<vubuntor330> khong thong bao gi ca
<vubuntor330> roi ./tenfile.bin
<vubuntor330> no bao khong ton tai command
<vubuntor330> thi no cu the chay qua
<vubuntor330> quyen cua file thi la read and write ma
<vubuntor330> em vao property roi chinh mai cai dong "allow executable file as program" mai ma no khong chap nhan
<n2i> haizz
<n2i> vậy /me hem biết nữa
<n2i> làm gì thì làm đi
 * n2i mệt rồi, lủi thôi
<vubuntor330> da vang
<vubuntor330> hom nay em cung hoi buc
<vubuntor330> nen co hoi nong tinh
<vubuntor330> the thoi bac bo qya
<vubuntor330> :)
<Lokiheero> ủa, giờ lài mà còn đông ta
<chammua> á cái bác phpmyadmin thú vị phết nhỉ
<chammua> bắt đầu ghét linux rồi đó nghe...cái chi cũng hỗ trợ hết :(
<Lokiheero> :)
<chamnang> alo
<chamnang> code php tren geany luu vao` dau de chay. duoc. vay. moi. nguoi ? pls
<vubuntor121> hello
<vubuntor121> con ai o day ko vay
<n2i> :-/
<vubuntor121> ?
<n2i> lô la gì giờ này
<vubuntor121> :)
<n2i> yên để người ta ngủ
<vubuntor121> hí hí
<vubuntor121> mấy khi mà
<vubuntor121> nay mới được buổi thức đêm
<vubuntor121> đằng ý ơi! giúp mình tý dc ko
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor121> 2' là song rùi đằng ý ngủ tẹt
 * n2i đêm nào chả thức
<vubuntor121> hi
<vubuntor121> cho mình hỏi phân vùng swap của mình
<vubuntor121> đang là 4GB
<n2i> @@
<n2i> gì mà ghê thế!
<vubuntor121> sao update lên nó lại mất
 * n2i có mỗi 1G
<vubuntor121> chỉ còn có 875MB
<vubuntor121> là sao vây?
<n2i> 1G thật à?
<vubuntor121> mình 2GB ram
<vubuntor121> nên theo lý thuyết là gấp đôi ram dành cho phân vùng swap đúng ko
<n2i> 2G RAM thì swap cũng nên để 2G là ok lắm rồi
<vubuntor121> ừ
<vubuntor121> nhưng ko hiểu sao
<n2i> trước đây RAM ít, máy yếu thì đúng là thế
<n2i> nhưng mà giờ máy toàn máy khủng
<vubuntor121> lúc vào update rồi rs máy
<vubuntor121> bây h còn mỗi 875MB
 * n2i máy cùi mía :'(
<n2i> check rồi hả?
<vubuntor121> ừ
<vubuntor121> nếu mình vào xem dung lượng bằng các chương trình khác
<vubuntor121> thấy phân vùng swap vẫn là 4GB
<vubuntor121> nhưng ko hiểu sao
<n2i> bật system monitor lên coi thử
<vubuntor121> trong linux nó báo chỉ có 875MB nhỉ
<vubuntor121> mình bật rồi
<n2i> báo ở đâu? lúc nào?
<vubuntor121> đợi mình chút nhé
<vubuntor121> mình rs lại máy chút
<n2i> cho xin cái ảnh đê anh dzai
<vubuntor121> ok
<vubuntor121> rs lại đã
<vubuntor121> 1'
<vubuntor121> hihi
<n2i> Lokiheero có thể bảo bkphenny tell tới mọi vubuntor được không nhỉ?
<vubuntor113> day
<n2i> anh oi nhanh len, muon lam roi!
<vubuntor113> da vang a
<vubuntor113> o ma cho anh vao dau vay
<n2i> imagesk.com
<vubuntor113> http://www.imagesk.com/?i=5rXtRaWw.png
<vubuntor113> đây chàng ơi
<vubuntor113> em nó đó
<vubuntor113> cái chỗ sưap
<vubuntor113> bên phải ý
<vubuntor113> nó ghi có 875MB
<n2i> trời
<n2i> cái màn hình nhìn như...
<n2i> ...thùng rác @@
<n2i> đừng chém!
<vubuntor113> :)
<vubuntor113> hi
<n2i> bật system monitor lên ngó cái coi
<vubuntor113> tại từ trước tới nay nhìn màn hình nó đơn điệu quá
<n2i> không lẽ tại conky? :-/
<vubuntor113> ko
<vubuntor113> ko phải conky mà
<vubuntor113> từ trước tới h vẫn dùng có sao đau
<vubuntor113> hĩ
<n2i> lôi cả log lên screen nữa ghê
<n2i> hồi nãy có update conky hem?
<vubuntor113> ko
<vubuntor113> đay rồi
<vubuntor113> trong system
<vubuntor113> nó báo là swap
<n2i> thoai nghỉ, nhìn cấu hình khủng quá! @@
<vubuntor113> 847MB
 * n2i hoảng
<n2i> oài
<vubuntor113> giúp mình vớ
<vubuntor113> thcuwj sá»±
<vubuntor113> ko hiểu
<n2i> không lẽ tại trong ruột trong rà ta :-/
<vubuntor113> sao lại mát gân 3GB
<vubuntor113> mà ko rõ nguyên nhân
<n2i> thôi, /me cũng không biết đâu, để mai sáng sủa lên hỏi các siêu nhân vậy há
 * n2i mệt rồi không buồn nghĩ nữa
<vubuntor113> ừ
<vubuntor113> ok
<n2i> haizz
<n2i> à mà này
<vubuntor113> cảm ơn siêu nhân nhé
<n2i> máy khủng: hâm mộ ghê
<vubuntor113> hic
<vubuntor113> làm rì
<vubuntor113> dùng thấy chậm hơn con máy bàn
<n2i> góp ý thật tình: cái desktop xấu thậm tệ!
<vubuntor113> hì hì
<n2i> trước nay chưa thấy cái nào như cái này! :D
<vubuntor113> ừ, mỗi người 1 ý thích khác nhau mừ
<vubuntor113> thế mới đọc chứ
<n2i> thoai, nói thế đừng tự ái!
<vubuntor113> ông nào cũng giống ông nào chán phèo
<vubuntor113> hêhehehe
<n2i> xài linux thì sao mà giống được
<vubuntor113> hehehe, yên tâm mà, tự ái làm rì,
<vubuntor113> những cái đó
<n2i> như window thì 100 thằng có tới 9 mươi mấy thằng giống nhau
<vubuntor113> mị người góp ý
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor113> thì mình phải tự rút kn thui
<vubuntor113> thế mới hơn dc chứ
<vubuntor113> hi
<vubuntor113> cảm ơn nhiều nhé
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> sao không xài client mà vào bằng web?
<n2i> không có chi
<vubuntor113> ủa
 * n2i ngủ đây
<vubuntor113> sài client
<vubuntor113> là như thế nào cơ
<vubuntor113> n2i Æ¡i
<vubuntor113> xin 1 câu cuối cùng
<n2i> há»­
<vubuntor113> xài client
<vubuntor113> là cài cái rì vậy
<n2i> pidgin vô đối!
<vubuntor113> lại có thêm 1 cái mới để tìm hiểu
<n2i> vào cài pidgin và xài là biết thoai
<vubuntor113> à, piggin mình toàn dùng chát yahoo nên ko biết
<vubuntor113> hi hi
<vubuntor113> bay h thử mới dc
<vubuntor113> thank
<n2i> Y!M là...đồ bỏ!
<n2i> chém mồm chém mép :D
<n2i> bên U xài pidgin đi, khoái lắm
<vubuntor113> ừ
<vubuntor113> mình toàn dùng pigin
<vubuntor113> nhưng đăng nhập nick YM ý
<vubuntor113> ủa
<vubuntor113> mà cái này
 * n2i nhìn lại con core duo 2.0 tui tủi
<vubuntor113> là IRC Hả bạn
<n2i> thì xài nick irc
<vubuntor113> à à
<n2i> mà nick irc thì xài cái nào cũng được
<n2i> miễn sao...chưa có ai xài @@
<vubuntor113> xài ỉc
<vubuntor113> là chát dc cái này chứ
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> bên win thì không nên xài pidgin
 * n2i nghĩ thế
<vubuntor113> irc.ubuntu.com à bạn
<n2i> không
<n2i> irc.freenode.net
<n2i> lúc login vào đây nó nói còn gì
<n2i> chú ý trên browser ấy
<vubuntor113> (03:52:52 AM) NickServ: (notice) haixu is not a registered nickname.
<n2i> chắc vẫn còn xài win hở?
<vubuntor113> hình như phải đăng ký
<vubuntor113> ko
<n2i> thích thì đăng ký
<n2i> không thì thôi
<n2i> đăng ký thì nên chọn một nick nào đó rồi đăng ký
<vubuntor113> uh ok
<n2i> vd nhÆ° /me: n2i
<vubuntor113> lâu lắm rồi có xài win đâu
<n2i> thế à
<vubuntor113> nhưng linuxx  toàn học php
<n2i> còn /me: lâu lắm rồi...
<vubuntor113> hi nên ko tìm hiểu IRC
<vubuntor113> hic
<n2i> ...mới xài win nè
<vubuntor113> chà chà
<n2i> i3 là 4 nhân
<vubuntor113> thế
<vubuntor113> ko
<n2i> thế i7 8 nhân? @@
<vubuntor113> i3 là 2 nhân thôi
<vubuntor113> ko
<vubuntor113> i7 mới là 4 nhân
<vubuntor113> i3>chip p nhÆ°ng thua t
<n2i> tại có lần thấy trong system monitor của ông nào trên youtube í
<n2i> i7 nó liệt một loạt cpu @@
<vubuntor113> à
<vubuntor113> đó là
<vubuntor113> 8 luồng
<vubuntor113> chứ ko phải nhân
<n2i> ò há
<n2i> từng ấy mà chơi game thì...chẹp chẹp
<vubuntor113> chơi game
<vubuntor113> dùng AMD chơi sướng hơn
<n2i> sao nữa
<vubuntor113> intel sao mà đú dc
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor113> mình thích AMD
<vubuntor113> nhưng laptop ít có chip đó
<vubuntor113> còn con máy bàn của mình
<n2i> nhưng amd mà xài laptop thì ốm đòn
<vubuntor113> hic
<vubuntor113> mình chưa dc xài amd ở lap nên chưa biết
<vubuntor113> chứ ở máy bàn dùng con Athlon 64X2 4400 mà trâu lắm rồi
<vubuntor113> hồi sưa lấy tiền đâu mà mua core 2 due chứ
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> ...hồi nay /me cũng chưa có tiền mua core 2 duo luôn ấy chứ...nói gì hồi xưa
<vubuntor113> bay h rẻ hơn trước rùi mà
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> rẻ thì rẻ...với ai đâu đâu thoai :D
<n2i> but not /me
<vubuntor113> ui
<vubuntor113> thì you kiếm tiền mua lấy con
<vubuntor113> h khoảng 8tr 9tr là có conlaptop core i  rùi ý chứ
<n2i> thoai, không nói chuyện tiền nong nữa
<n2i> kẻo lại tủi hiệp 2
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor113> ui tròi
<vubuntor113> t cung thế nè, hic, lo cho thằng e đã mệt nè
<vubuntor113> chứ đừng nói giúp gđ
<vubuntor113> hi
<n2i> ò
<vubuntor113> nên cũng ...........
<n2i> thằng em?
<n2i> tưởng ...con em chứ :D
<vubuntor113> à
<vubuntor113> thằng em
<vubuntor113> chứ con e thì sướng
<vubuntor113> :)
<vubuntor113> hic
 * n2i không nghĩ thế
<n2i> có khi khổ gấp bội ấy chứ
<vubuntor113> đăng ký mãi mà ko được cái nick iRC
<vubuntor113> bực thế chứ
<vubuntor113> ko
<vubuntor113> thằng e
<vubuntor113> nó phá lắm
<n2i> một ví dụ điển hình là: tuần nữa 8/3 roài
<vubuntor113> lại hay chơi game
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor113> ko nói nổi
<vubuntor113> con e chắc sẽ hiền hơn
<n2i> vậy đằng nào cũng khổ
<n2i> sao không..chọn lấy con em mà chăm @@
<vubuntor113> @@
<n2i> lại đi chăm thằng em hố hố
<vubuntor113> hic
 * n2i đùa đó
<vubuntor113> thì cái số nó khổ thế
<vubuntor113> :((
<n2i> đăng ký gì?
<vubuntor113> IRRC y
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor113> lam dc cai thi tot
<vubuntor113> luc nao bat pigin len
<n2i> query cái thằng nickserv mà help (hiếp) nó
<vubuntor113> la thay dc nhung nguoi trong nay nhu kieu YM dung ko?
<n2i> nó khai ra liền cách đăng ký ngay mà
<n2i> có chứ
<n2i> cứ add nick vào thế thôi
<vubuntor113> nhu the hoc hanh se nhanh hon
<vubuntor113> hic
<vubuntor113> luc dau lo mo voi linux
<vubuntor113> toi viec dung giao dien do hoa voi quyen root
<vubuntor113> mo mai ca tuan lien mat an mat ngu moi ra
<vubuntor113> hic hic
<vubuntor113> nhung luc do kho that
<n2i> xài root mà GUI à?
<vubuntor113> ừ
<n2i> chắc cũng làm về server mấy thứ rồi há
<vubuntor113> hì
<vubuntor113> cũng sơ sơ
<vubuntor113> đang học mà
<n2i> có để mà vọc là hay rồi
<vubuntor113> ừ
<vubuntor113> nhưng mà nhiều khi bí quá
<vubuntor113> ko xoay sở kịp, mà có phải lúc nào cũng có mạng để tra đâu
<n2i> hic
<vubuntor113> hic
<vubuntor113> đợt này có tahwnfg ben cạnh nó phát wifi nên xin nhờ nó tý vào buôi đem
<n2i> làm gì mà phải trả bằng mạng thế?
<n2i> nghe ớn quá
<n2i> á, nhầm
<vubuntor113> à ko
<n2i> buồn ngủ nhìn không rõ
<vubuntor113> tra cứu bằng internet
<n2i> thông cảm
<vubuntor113> hihi
<n2i> có wifi mà ké cũng là hên rồi
<vubuntor113> ừ
<vubuntor113> họ thấy mình cũng hoàn cảnh
<vubuntor113> ko trả nổi tiền net
<vubuntor113> nên giúp đỡ ý mà
<n2i> uhm
 * n2i xài máy ~2 năm mới có net
<n2i> khổ values ra
<n2i> toàn lên trường xài ké wifi + xài nhờ mạng ở dãy trọ khác
<vubuntor113> ui
<vubuntor113> t cũng thế mà
<vubuntor113> tới năm thư 4 dh
<vubuntor113> mới biết thế nào là net
<n2i> haiz
<n2i> restart modem để jdownloader tải ở fileserve ko phải đợi
<n2i> tới năm 4 thì cũng xa xôi ấy nhẩy :D
<vubuntor113> ừ
<vubuntor113> nhưng mà
<vubuntor113> có net
<vubuntor113> mới biết
<vubuntor113> là thế giới nó rộng lớn
<vubuntor113> hồi đầu chỉ quanh quanh, cài dc cái fedora 10 thì fair
<vubuntor113> song là sướng lắm rồi
<vubuntor113> hic
<vubuntor113> ai dè ko dùng dc
<n2i> hic
<vubuntor113> chả biết hỏi ai thế là lại quay về cái máng lơnj window
<vubuntor113> hiii
 * n2i mua máy được 5 ngày ra release ubuntu 8.10
<n2i> há, máng lợn
<n2i> trên #ubuntu-vn chưa gặp ai nói thế cả :D
<n2i> sau đó tải về luôn
<vubuntor113> hì hi. mình dùng linux 1 thời gian gần đây
<vubuntor113> thấy tuyệt quá
<vubuntor113> mà khởi động nhanh
<vubuntor113> lại ko ngốn ram ....
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor113> hơn đứt win
<vubuntor113> nên chuyển qua dùng luôn
<n2i> cảm giác xài linux..
<vubuntor113> nhưng phải công nhận
<vubuntor113> cũng có nhiều thứ
<n2i> ..thật là dzô mốt :D
<vubuntor113> ko thực sự hài lòng lắm
<n2i> ví dụ?
<vubuntor113> ví dự
<vubuntor113> về download nè
<vubuntor113> bình thường ko sao
<n2i> download?
<n2i> chê cái gì nữa?
<vubuntor113> nhưng cứ khi có 1 ai đó dùng mạng
<vubuntor113> y như rằng chậm như rùa
<vubuntor113> đúng mà
<vubuntor113> ddowwnload ở linuxx chắc chắ thua xâ win
<n2i> uhm, có thể
<vubuntor113> nó lại còn có idm bắt linh cực nhạy
<vubuntor113> thứ 2 là flash
 * n2i xài aria2 thấy cũng khoái như thường
<vubuntor113> ở linux chạy rất ngốn cpu
<n2i> flash thì không bình luận rồi :D
<vubuntor113> thứ 3
<n2i> idm = đồ crack! :D
<vubuntor113> ok! đúng là crack 100 thằng dùng win có khi tới 80 thằng dùng crack là ít
<vubuntor113> thứ 3 là người ta viết chương trình chủ yêu dùng cho window
 * n2i đang xài win: không có soft nào crack cả
<vubuntor113> nhiều cái hay mình ko dùng dc cũng hơi ấm ức
<n2i> còn mỗi win chưa | không crack :D
<vubuntor113> ni2
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor113> với cả
<vubuntor113> cái iso ý
<vubuntor113> mấy cái cd dạy học ý
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor113> mình mount nhưng ko chạy dc
<n2i> mớ đó thì bó giò rồi
<vubuntor113> vì file chạy của nó toàn exe ...
<vubuntor113> wine thfi ko chơi dc
<vubuntor113> nên đó là 3 điểm linux kém hơn
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor113> còn lại thì window chạy dài cổ dek bằng
<n2i> + người kém nữa = kém * 2 :D
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor113> :((
 * n2i máy có mỗi 1G
<n2i> boot lên nó xài hết 500 - 600MB RAM roài
<n2i> *1G RAM
<vubuntor113> hi, từ khi dùng linux mình ko còn phải thấp thỏm, hay cố gắng chắt bóp để mua ram
<n2i> ở trên là đùa cho vui đóa
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> có 1G mà xài hem hết, trừ phi có soft nặng quá
<n2i> hoặc bị lỗi
<vubuntor113> bây h dùng tẹt ga, netbeans chạy ầm ầm cung mới có 44% hihi
<n2i> RAM 2G @@
<vubuntor113> hồi trước
<vubuntor113> đùng win
<vubuntor113> hic, sợ thật
<vubuntor113> chạy bình thwuofng chau dùng gì
<vubuntor113> có khi nó lên tới gần 50%
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor113> rồi thêm cái firefox với cái chương trình hơi nặng tý
<vubuntor113> thôi rồi lượm ơi
<n2i> lag lag ...
<vubuntor113> 2Gb chả thấm vào đâu
<n2i> ... not responding..
<n2i> viết thế có đúng không nhỉ? :-/
<MD5_enc> haaaaaaaaa
<MD5_enc> n2i2 oi
<MD5_enc> dc rui ne
<n2i> !spam
<ubot2> Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<MD5_enc> cuối cùng cũng dùng dc cái IRC
<n2i> MD5_enc ghê quá
<n2i> mà gì?
<MD5_enc> ko ngờ
<n2i> hic
<MD5_enc> như là chát ý nhỉ
<MD5_enc> cảm giác sướng thật
<MD5_enc> :-*
<n2i> nó là chat rồi còn gì nữa :D
<n2i> đang xài pidgin?
<MD5_enc> dùng dc cả biểu tượng smile nữa
<MD5_enc> hi
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> nhưng hơi ít
<n2i> mà thực ra cũng có xài hết từng ấy đâu
<n2i> thử chat nick yahoo coi, emoticon cả nhả @@
<MD5_enc> >:o
<MD5_enc> hi
<n2i> sao lại tên nick là MD5_enc? nghe cái MD5 quen quen
<MD5_enc> hi
<MD5_enc> ko nghi ra dc cai ten ri
<MD5_enc> ghi đại nó ra
<MD5_enc> ui
<n2i> có thể đổi được nên cũng không lo
<MD5_enc> lúc nãy đang buồn ngủ
<MD5_enc> h hết mất rùi chết thật
 * n2i tranh thủ tải ít phim
<MD5_enc> mai lại phải đi làm sớm
<MD5_enc> hic
<MD5_enc> thui n2i ở lại nhé
<MD5_enc> t đi ngủ chút
<MD5_enc> còn dạy đi làm
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> bb!
<MD5_enc> cảm ơn nhiều nhé
 * n2i cũng ngủ thoai
<n2i> hem có chi
<n2i> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
#ubuntu-vn 2011-03-03
<dungwd> mình cài ibus-unikey rồi
<dungwd> sao không chọn sang kiểu gõ VNI được
<dungwd> mặc định là TELEX hoài
<dungwd> thấy dzô ra
<dungwd> mà hỏng thấy nói gì hết
<n2i> hem nhất thiết là phải nói
<dungwd> he he
<dungwd> chỉ cái vụ unikey đi
<n2i> :-/
<dungwd> thì cài vô
<dungwd> gõ được kiểu TELEX
<n2i> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<dungwd> mà click chuột phải lên chữ V cũng hỏng thấy tùy chỉnh gì cả
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<dungwd> để đọc lại , hi hi
<dungwd> sao khi gõ lệnh im-switch -s ibus thì nhận được thông báo
<dungwd> No system wide default defined just for locale en_US
<dungwd> Use "all_ALL" quasi-locale and set IM
<dungwd> update-altermatives: error: alternative /etc/x11/xinit/xinput.d/ibus for xinput-all_ALL not registerd, not setting
<n2i> chịu roài
<n2i> liên quan gì đó tới locale?! tui cũng đủi đủi mấy cái này á
<n2i> làm gì mà nó nhắc đến update-altermatves nhỉ?
<nobawk`> chắc phải vào lang support
<n2i> dungwd check locale xem nó như thế nào?
<nobawk`> vào language support
<nobawk`> geminious: đã bao h dùng vim với emacs chưa mà chém vim với emacs với notepad kinh thế ;))
<n2i> á, thì ra là geminious chém sao?
<n2i> nể phục bác vụ này á!
 * n2i xin rút lời
<geminious> hơ hơ
<geminious> cái web thì đang Bảo trì/Maintainence
<geminious> mà mình vẫn bị lôi lên thớt
<geminious> T_T
<geminious> vim vs emacs nó là text editor còn j` =="
<geminious> notepad cũng thế
<C4NoC> :|
<geminious> cái thằng ý nó đòi cả code completion vs file browser
<geminious> thì móc đâu ra :))
<geminious> nguy hiểm bò xừ ra =="
<geminious> ping nobawk` ping n2i
<n2i> bới từ plugin :D
<n2i> gì?
 * n2i lộn mà!
<geminious> plugin thì có nhg bản chất thì vẫn là text editor ><
<nobawk`> geminious: cho rút lại :))
<nobawk`> bật cái plugin của vim lên browse file ầm ầm
<n2i> :))
<nobawk`> emacs thì có speedbar
<nobawk`> geminious: đừng bao h đi so vim emacs với notepad, xấu hổ lắm ;))
<C4NoC> =))
<geminious> zzzzz
<C4NoC> geminious: GS đã lên tiếng
<C4NoC> geminious: về học lại đi
<geminious> đc rầu
<n2i> ủa, chú ý mới biết ổng chủ thớt cũng có 1 post trong thớt Lính mới...mới học linux..., post cuối cùng ấy, nghe hay lắm mà
<geminious> đc rầu chịu thua T_T
<geminious> lúc nào cái web lại
<geminious> web mở lại
<geminious> sẽ
<geminious> lên edit lại
<geminious> nhg bi h
<geminious> nó
<geminious> đang
<geminious> bảo trì
<nobawk`> lolz
<n2i> ủa, đang yên ổn mà
<geminious> Bảo trì / Maintenance!
<nobawk`> geminious: thôi, kệ bố cái thằng đấy, nó chém vớ vẩn ấy mờ, chém gì nữa
<geminious> từ hqua có vào đc đâu
<geminious> có ông nào có mod cái box lập trình trên U ko
<geminious> lúc nào 4rum mở đc  vào xóa cái đoạn so sánh của tui đi T_T
 * nobawk dân đen lolz
<geminious> sợ đến chiều mới vào đc thì mình đi thi mất r
<geminious> để lâu chắc ăn gạch đá quá
<geminious> =="
<n2i> gì mà căng thẳng thế mọi ngừoi
<Lokiheero> geminious: đợi admin zj lên
<Lokiheero> há há, dám so sánh notepad với emacs
 * nobawk chỉ chỉ geminious Lokiheero
 * geminious lôi Lokiheero lên phường tra tấn
<n2i> há
 * n2i lánh đi, tránh cảnh sát geminious
<vubuntor872> alo
<vubuntor872> mod oi
<vubuntor872> các mod oi
<vubuntor872> có ai ở nhà ko mod ơi
<n2i> không....
<vubuntor872> n2i oi
<vubuntor872> cho hỏi chút với
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor872> có đó ko n2i
<vubuntor872> n2i oiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<n2i> Æ¡i............................
<vubuntor872> mình sắp cài centos 5.5
<n2i> bác cứ hỏi, ai rảnh sẽ trả lời
<n2i> há
<vubuntor872> trong phần chia ổ đĩa
<n2i> vậy
 * n2i lủi'
<vubuntor872> nó hiện 1 hda1
<vubuntor872> 400gb
<n2i> @@
<vubuntor872> mình muốn chia làm sao để dữ liệu lưu vào 1 chỗ
<vubuntor872> khi hư hdh thì cài lại
<vubuntor872> ko bị mất dữ liệu
<vubuntor872> thì chia làm sao
<n2i> trên đó có mấy phân vùng rồi?
<vubuntor872> mói có 1 àh
<vubuntor872> chưa chia gì
<n2i> ổ mới?
<vubuntor872> sda1     400gb
<vubuntor872> dung roi
<vubuntor872> 1 ỗ nguyên
<vubuntor872> chÆ°a chia ji
<C4NoC> :-/
<n2i> thế thì xài gparted mà chia ra thoai
<n2i> ít nhất 2 ổ
<n2i> còn không thì vô tư đi
<n2i> cài centos hở? thì chia nhiều ổ vào :D
<vubuntor872> ko chia dc trong lúc cài win luon ah
<n2i> C4NoC gợi ý cho bạn ấy đi, /me hem có vọc nó bao giờ
<n2i> tính dualboot?
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor872> ko chia dc trong lúc cài win luon ah
<geminious> vãi =))
<geminious> nếu muốn cài win dual boot với u
<geminious> thì chia cỡ 3 4 ổ
<geminious> nhầm
<geminious> centos chứ
<geminious> cài win trước xong cài cái kia sau
<geminious> cho ra 2 phân vùng riêng
<geminious> nếu muốn cài lại linux mà không bị mất dữ liệu
<n2i> thế này: 3 phân vùng chính + 1 phân vùng mở rộng
<geminious> thì cho /home ra riêng
 * n2i im
 * geminious thôi để lại cho n2i giải quyết :">
<n2i> ẹc
<n2i> ông làm đi
 * n2i đang truy vấn cái vụ cmd của windows7 làm sao để hiện text utf-8 encoding@@
<Lokiheero> vubuntor872: chia linux ra 3 phân vùng /home /boot và /
<Lokiheero> khi cái linux bị hư thì chỉ format / là đủ
<Lokiheero> còn /home là lưu trữ profile nên ko cần đụng tới
<Lokiheero> và /boot thì cho 100mb thoai, khi cài thì cài thẳng grub vào partition này, ko cài vào mbr
<n2i> .g symbol to comment in .bat
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.robvanderwoude.com/comments.php
<bksupybot> Title: Batch files - Comments (at www.robvanderwoude.com)
<vubuntor872> àh ko
<vubuntor872> í mình là chỉ cài centos
<vubuntor872> nhưng nếu để nó tự chia
<vubuntor872> thì dữ liệu sẽ mất khi cài lại linux
<vubuntor872> mình muốn tạo cho du lieu vào rieng 1 chỗ
<Lokiheero> vubuntor872: ko đọc ở trên à
<n2i> nó tự chia là sao?
<vubuntor872> mà khi bị hư hdh thì ko mat du lieu
<GeekComp> n2i: dung toan bo o cung e
<vubuntor872> de chia tự động
<GeekComp> dữ liệu bạn ở thư mục nào
<n2i> vubuntor872 muốn để win tự chia hả?
<GeekComp> thì để ra pv khác
<n2i> chết non đóa
<GeekComp> thế thoai
<vubuntor872> àh mình hỉu rồi
<vubuntor872> nhưng mà
<geminious> cứ cho riêng 1 phân vùng chứa dữ liệu là được
<vubuntor872> lúc chia đĩa
<vubuntor872> nó ko cho tạo partition khác àh
<geminious> có
<vubuntor872> phải chia = pm khác àh
<geminious> có chớ sao ko
<GeekComp> lúc chia thì phải chia = tay
<Lokiheero> nói ko nghe thì thoai
 * Lokiheero đi cốt tiếp
<GeekComp> đây đi chia = " Dùng toàn bộ ổ cứng"
<vubuntor872> dung roi mình chia = tay
<vubuntor872> nó mới chỉ có sda1
<vubuntor872> mà mình ko tìm thấy phần
<vubuntor872> chia thành sda2 3 4 ji nữa
<vubuntor872> chỉ cho chia /
<vubuntor872> swap
<GeekComp> vubuntor872: dùng ubuntu chưa mà đã centos
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> vubuntor872: làm server à
<vubuntor872> dung roi ban
<vubuntor872> file server
<GeekComp> vubuntor872: khi đến phần chia đĩa cứng phải = " Phân vùng thủ công"
<vubuntor872> mình vào phần chia thủ công custom rồi
<vubuntor872> nhung ko thấy cho chia partition
<GeekComp> sặc
<GeekComp> xóa hết phân vùng đi
<GeekComp> phân vùng lại từ đầu
<GeekComp> có thế cũng ko hiểu
<GeekComp> dangkhoa12: ngày nào cũng vô
<GeekComp> dungwd: có vấn đề chi rứa
<vubuntor872> cám on cac ban
<vubuntor872> de minh tìm thêm
<C4NoC> vubuntor872: custom layout
<vubuntor872> dung roi
<vubuntor872> mình chọn cái đó
<C4NoC> bấm cái free
<C4NoC> rồi chọn new
<vubuntor872> okie
<dangkhoa12> GeeK;em mang nha ma anh
<dangkhoa12> Geek;sang gio anh lam gi ma tre vay
<GeekComp> dangkhoa12: hum qua đi nhậu
<vubuntor872> àh trong đó
<GeekComp> đến sáng nay mới tỉnh
<vubuntor872> ko có chọn kiểu ntfs
<GeekComp> khát nước quá
<vubuntor872> chỉ có ext2 ext3 swap lvm vfat
<dangkhoa12> GeeK:em toi cung nhậu di sinh nhta
<dangkhoa12> sinh nhat phong ke ben
<nobawk> dùng linux rồi
<vubuntor872> vay mình muon chon ntfs thi co dc ko
<nobawk> còn bày vẽ ntfs (:\
<vubuntor872> àh í mình là ntfs
<vubuntor872> để có ji
<vubuntor872> du lieu đó
<vubuntor872> xài cho win va linux luon do mà
<nobawk> sẹc vơ còn dùng cho win và linux cái gì nữa?
<GeekComp> dangkhoa12: hic, không hiểu hum qua đi về kiểu gì mà ko tai nạn mới lạ chớ
<nobawk> ko lẽ 1 lúc sẹc vơ chạy 2 hđh à
<vubuntor872> àh vậy cho mình hỏi nếu cài 2 hdh thì part data dùng ntfs nhỉ
<vubuntor872> ?
<C4NoC> :|
<dangkhoa12> Geek:em len day choi với mấy anh chứ em dang bận làm web chieu di demo roi
<C4NoC> vubuntor872: sẹc vơ rồi còn win
<chammua> dangkhoa12 && vubunto872 xong chÆ°a?
<C4NoC> vớ vỉn
<C4NoC> vứt cái của nợ windoof đó đi
<vubuntor872> hihi
<dangkhoa12> Geek:di bộ ve sao ma tai nạn hehe ...
<vubuntor872> tại tranh thủ hỏi luon
<vubuntor872> đang vọc mà bạn
<GeekComp> chammua: có vc chi ko bạn
<vubuntor872> thấy trên mạng có cài 2k3 2k8 linux
<vubuntor872> trên cung 1 server lun
<chammua> để 2 bạn kia hỏi xong đã anh, đến sau phải xếp hàng :|
<C4NoC> chammua: cứ hỏi
<GeekComp> (:|
<dangkhoa12> chammua:mình k hoi
<GeekComp> thiết nghĩ bác excrypt nên đặt ask thêm vô là ko cần xếp hàng
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<chammua> code trên gPHPEdit khi lưu nó báo lỗi khi lưu tập tin à
<nobawk> chắc chưa có permission
<chammua> lÆ°u trong opt/lampp/htdocs :|
<chammua> nhầm e dùng Geany
<GeekComp> @.@'
<nobawk> chammua: chmod nó
<nobawk> chưa có quyền ko edit đc là đúng rồi
<nobawk> chammua: nếu chỉ bạn dùng thì chown cho nó về user của bạn
<chammua> vâng mình e
<nobawk> sudo chown user.group /path/to/the/fscking/file
<chammua> à hôm qua lượn forum ubuntu thấy đồng chí đeo mặt nạ bảo chmod 577 chứ đừng 777, mà không hiểu chi hết
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> vc
<C4NoC> 577 =))
<nobawk> haha
<GeekComp> chammua: đọc tài liệu chmod đi
<chammua> đang đọc :|
<GeekComp> dễ ấy mà, làm server mà ko biết chmod
<C4NoC> nobawk: có cuốn lunix basic nào ko?
<C4NoC> add 1 cái link lên đây đi
<geminious> join #bshellz
<C4NoC> má ơi
<C4NoC> cái qt-core nó lên tới 200MB quá
<nobawk> ko nhớ
<vubuntor378> xin chào bà con
<nobawk> !search pdf
<ubot2> Found: ubuntu manual, l4u
<nobawk> !l4u
<ubot2> Cuốn "Tự học sử dụng Linux" của Phan Vĩnh Thịnh. Đây là cuốn sách Tiếng Việt rất hay về Linux cho người mới bắt đầu : http://iatp.vspu.ac.ru/phan/l4u/l4u-0.9.6.pdf
<vubuntor378> có ai cho mình hỏi cái
<vubuntor378> ? xin chào?
<C4NoC> ko có ai
<vubuntor378> co toi day
<vubuntor378> sặc
<vubuntor378> có ai pro vào chỉ giáo tí nào?
 * C4NoC ko pro , ngồi ngó 
 * nobawk <- newbie :3
 * C4NoC <- noob 
<vubuntor378> mình đang làm một bài nghiên cứu về hệ điều hành ubuntu! thấy nản quá! vì có quá nhiều cái phải làm
<nobawk> thế thì khoanh vùng lại làm cái nhỏ nhỏ thôi
<vubuntor378> hì!
<vubuntor378> bài tập lớn nên phải làm nhiêu nhiều tí! với lại cũng mong đc điểm cao
<vubuntor378> hì
<vubuntor378> à! có ai biết cài ubuntu từ phân vùng đĩa cứng ko nhỉ?
<GeekComp> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<GeekComp> vô đó đọc đi
<vubuntor378> thank bạn!
<vubuntor378> xem qua thì cũng có vài cái mới mới cần đọc rồi
<vubuntor378> hì
<C4NoC> vài?
<C4NoC> -_-'
<GeekComp> @.@'
<vubuntor378> hì! cũng có nghiên cứu một thời gian về cái ubuntu rồi, nhìn cái khung là cũng hình dung được chút xíu
<vubuntor378> hì
<vubuntor378> nhưng trong cái bạn gửi chưa có cài từ phân vùng đĩa cứng
<vubuntor378> mình đang tìm cái đó! hì!
<GeekComp> cài ubuntu từ đĩa cứng?
<GeekComp> há há há
<vubuntor378> đúng rồi!
<nobawk> .g "install ubuntu from harddisk"
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://blog.mypapit.net/2008/10/install-ubuntu-from-harddisk-without-cdrom.html
<GeekComp> .g boot iso file from hard disk
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/boot-iso-image-from-hard-disk-294744/
<bksupybot> Title: How to install Ubuntu from hard disk (without CDROM) : mypapit gnu/linux blog (at blog.mypapit.net)
<bksupybot> Title: Boot ISO image from hard disk? (at www.linuxquestions.org)
<C4NoC> GeekComp: why not?
<GeekComp> C4NoC: i don't talk "not"
<GeekComp> ai sờ mai
<vubuntor378> để xem cái! thank nhiều nhé!
<vubuntor378> Cài đặt bằng files iso từ ổ cứng qua GRUB4DOS
<vubuntor378> hí hí! vui quá xa
<n2i> cẩn thận mai trên forum lại có thêm thớt
<n2i> "đang vui phát điên vì Ubuntu (ver 2)"
<vubuntor378> hì! cộng đồng ubuntu nhà mình đã off lần nào chưa nhỉ? mói tham gia nên chưa biết?
<n2i> offline thì có rồi
<n2i> còn...off (die) hẳn thì không @@
<vubuntor378> chưa đọc kĩ nhiều bài viết,nhưng lướt qua thì chưa thấy thông báo off lần nào thì phải
<n2i> nhan nhản
<vubuntor378> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewforum.php?f=41&sid=5d74cbd02a609df48204c07c4e2d14ee
<vubuntor378> sặc
<bksupybot> Title: Thông báo chung của Ubuntu Việt - Xem chuyên mục | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor378> sặc! là cái link trên đó!
<n2i> "sặc" <== hạn chế | không dùng ở đây nhá!
<chammua> ố ồ, ten ten ten tèn  xong :|
<vubuntor378> hi
<vubuntor378> cảm ơn mọi người! em out ạ
<vubuntor378> thanks
<chammua> Không có gì
<GeekComp> chammua: hô hô cảm ơn nói hộ
<chammua> hi, cảm ơn mọi người! em out ạ, thanks
<vubuntor412> ??
<vubuntor412> Ko' ai hok cho min` hoi kai' nhi?
<nobawk> ko có
<vubuntor412> A c cho em hoi trong ubuntu co phan mem nao giong voi phan mem docky ok ah?
<nobawk> !find dock
<nobawk> cairo-dock?
<vubuntor189> A c cho em hoi co phan mem nao giong docky ko ah?
<C4NoC> là gì?
<_Tux_> C4NoC: gà
<vubuntor189> la co phan mem nao tuong tu nhu docky ko thoi ma
<vubuntor189> e moi dung ma
<nobawk> cairo-dock?
<C4NoC> .g docky
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://do.davebsd.com/wiki/Docky
<bksupybot> Title: Docky - GNOME Do Wiki (at do.davebsd.com)
<dungwd> máy cài 2 hệ điều hành, partition 1. win 7, partion 2: ubuntu, giờ làm sao ghost lần lượt cả 2, và sau này bung ghost mà không cần dùng CD
<dungwd> hic, bấm nhầm nút backspace
<dungwd> máy cài win 7 và ubuntu, muốn ghost cả 2 và không mất menu boot,
<dungwd> và về sau khi bung ghost thì không cần CD
<dungwd> thì làm sao
<_Tux_> dungwd: dùng Windows
<dungwd> là sao ta?
<dungwd> nếu dùng hiren boot thì biết rồi,
<dungwd> nhưng ý là lần sau mình không CD hiren boot nữa
 * _Tux_ không biết dùng Hiren Boot ...
<dungwd> ặc,vậy dùng gì giờ, chỉ mình đi
<dungwd> chỉ đi mà
<dungwd> Geek chỉ mình đi
<Geek|google> dungwd: chi rứa?
<dungwd> máy cài 2 hệ điều hành: 1 là win 7, 2 là ubuntu, do ubuntu cài sau, nên nó tại ra menu boot
<dungwd> giờ mình muốn ghost từng hệ điều hành cất lại
<dungwd> và sau này khi bung ra, thì không cần CD nữa
<GeekComp> ừa thì sao
<dungwd> vậy làm sao để được như vậy?
<dungwd> nghĩa là làm sao thêm ghost vào menu boot đó, để sau này chọn nó chạy và ghost
<GeekComp> ghost U = ghost4linux, ghost W = norton ghost
<GeekComp> thế thôi
<dungwd> nhưng lần sau làm sao boot vào ghost mà không dùng CD
<GeekComp> tức là thêm menu ghost vô MBR?
<dungwd> vâng
<GeekComp> rồi tự bung ghost?
<dungwd> rồi mình chọn nó, nó chạy ghost
<dungwd> và mình chỉ đường dẫn cho nó ghost
<dungwd> nếu mình dùng Faronis thì nó sẽ add menu bào MBR, làm mất menu boot của hai hệ điều hành
<dungwd> ý nhầm: acronis chứ
<GeekComp> dungwd: phải thêm vào /etc/grub.d 1 file nữa
<GeekComp> file này có nhiệm vụ chạy tập tin ghót
<GeekComp> còn làm sao tạo file này, /me chịu
 * GeekComp đang trên win, không thử đk
<dungwd> hu hu
<GeekComp> ghost4linux thì có vẻ dễ dàng
<GeekComp> còn norton thì chưa biết
<GeekComp> có cách rùi
<GeekComp> hé hé
<GeekComp> dungwd: làm menu boot ghost trên win = cách này nhé
<GeekComp> bỏ file ghost.exe vô C:
<GeekComp> dungwd: nói qua cho dễ hiểu nhá
<GeekComp> tạo menu ghost vào trình MBR của win
<GeekComp> tạo thêm menu ghost linux vào GRUB của ubuntu
<GeekComp> sau đó vô cd ubuntu update grub
<GeekComp> sau này ghost linux thì phải boot qua minilinux
<GeekComp> còn ghot win thì vô grub2 nè, sau đó boot tiếp qua menu boot win
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> lởm vc
<C4NoC> đã xài linuxx
<C4NoC> còn đú ba cái của nợ gót với chả ghiếc
<GeekComp> C4NoC: nó muốn thế thì kệ chớ sao
<dungwd> he he
<dungwd> ủa, mỗi lần nó hư hỏng lẻ cài lại ?
<C4NoC> dungwd: thiếu bấy gì cách
<dungwd> dạ, em dùng từ ghost, nhưng bất cứ phần mềm nào, miễn nó clone được partition thôi
<dungwd> ý là zậy đó
<dungwd> thanks GeekComp
<dungwd> nhưng sao nhiều bước quá :D
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> dungwd: thì đi backup cái /
<dungwd> nhưng sau này không cần dùng CD thì có Restore được khong6?
<C4NoC> dungwd: boot vào cái linux nào cũng restore được hết
<dungwd> C4NoC: thanks, để tìm hiểu thử
<dungwd> lại bấm trúng nút backspace
<dungwd> hix
<vubuntor093> Geek:oi chan qua ha\
<vubuntor093> Mọi người đâu hết rồi
<vubuntor442> xin hoi co' ai ranh ko ah, e muon hoi vai cau!!!
<vubuntor442> ko ai ranh sao ah?
<GeekComp> vubuntor442: sao dzậy
<GeekComp> vubuntor442: ping
<vubuntor442> ah`, co' ban ranh roi` ^^
<Geek|SG7> vubuntor442: chi rứa
<vubuntor442> mi`nh vua ca`i cai' ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor442> kenel ... .25 j j do
<vubuntor442> sau khi update
<vubuntor442> ngoai menu Grub no hien 2 cai' ubuntu lun
<Geek|SG7> ừa thì sao
<vubuntor442> roi` 2 cai' recovery ubuntu
<Geek|SG7> ko sao cả
<vubuntor442> vay. 2 cai' do' khac' nhau j ko vay anh?
<Geek|SG7> có
<Geek|SG7> đơn giản là cái mới và cái cũ thoai
<vubuntor442> vay lam sao de giu cai' moi' voi' xo'a cai' cu~ di vay.?
<vubuntor442> chu' moi lan update no lai. them 2 do`ng
<Geek|SG7> xóa cũ hả
<Geek|SG7> ờ bạn tải ailurus về nha
<vubuntor442> mai mot' vao win lai. di chuyen xuo'ng duoi' duoi' lun
<Geek|SG7> .g ppa ailurus
<bkphenny> Geek|SG7: https://launchpad.net/~ailurus/+archive/ppa
<bksupybot> Title: Ailurus Stable PPA : “Ailurus Developers” team (at launchpad.net)
<Geek|SG7> vubuntor442: bik vô software center ko
<Geek|SG7> Trung tâm phần mềm đó
<vubuntor442> cai' do`ng cuoi cu`ng trong menu Application do' ha a?
<Geek|SG7> uhm
<vubuntor442> vay cu vo do
<vubuntor442> roi` kie'm?
<Geek|SG7> vô đó, nhấp menu edit, software source
<Geek|SG7> sang tab thứ 2
<Geek|SG7> bạn nhấn nút add
<Geek|SG7> thêm cái này vô
<vubuntor442> ah` tien the cho e hoi luon
<Geek|SG7> ppa:ailurus/ppa
<Geek|SG7> từ từ đã
<Geek|SG7> xong 1 thằng rùi thằng sau ko muộn
<n2i> Geek|SG7 cái chi đó?
<n2i> ppa ấy?
<Geek|SG7> n2i: vubuntor442 cần clean kernel cũ
<Geek|SG7> vubuntor442: xong chÆ°a?
<Geek|SG7> close rồi để nó update lại
<vubuntor442> @all: neu ko clean kernel cu~ thi` co anh huong gi` den dung luong hay may moc mi`nh ko vay a? va` neu clean roi` thi` co' j la. ko ah?
<Geek|SG7> ko
<vubuntor442> thks a Geek
<Geek|SG7> update xong vô Software cẻnter
<Geek|SG7> chưa xong đâu
<vubuntor442> ua, tuong xong roi` :|
<Geek|SG7> tìm Ailurus, cài đặt
<Geek|SG7> cài đặt xong vô Application->System->Ailurus
<vubuntor442> roi sao nua a?
<Geek|SG7> chuyển qua tab Clean hay sao đó, nhấn vô cái nút tròn tròn tên Linux old kernel
<Geek|SG7> chọn select all, delete
<Geek|SG7> xong rùi update lại grub
<n2i> Ailurus: chưa nghe bao giờ
<Geek|SG7> n2i: chưa nghe thì bây h nghe
<Geek|SG7> soft cho người mới
 * Geek|SG7 là người mới
<Geek|SG7> dùng nó suốt @@
<vubuntor442> haizz
<vubuntor442> xa`i cai' irc on web vay` ko chat rieng dc...
<GeekComp> ai biểu ko đk
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor442> ah`, ma` bthuong thi` a de old kernel lai. hay xo'a sach vay?
<GeekComp> vubuntor442: nhấn vô tên /me chọn query
<GeekComp> 1 2 ngày là để đó
<n2i> đúp chuột vào thoai
<GeekComp> khi thấy hoạt động tốt là clean
<vubuntor442> ohhh
<vubuntor442> hieu~ hieu~ ^^
<vubuntor442> ma` vua` tap xa`i nen cung chiu., chang bi't tot' xau' the' nao` :)
<vubuntor093> Xin chao cong dong
<vubuntor093> ubuntu
<GeekComp> vubuntor093: !ask
<vubuntor093> minh moi cai ubuntu 10.04 hom qua
<vubuntor093> khi nang cap len 10.10
<vubuntor093> bi loi khong nang cap duoc
<GeekComp> lỗi hả?
<vubuntor093> Could not calculate the upgrade  An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade: E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.   This can be caused by:  * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu  * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu  * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu  This is most likely a transient problem, please try again la
<GeekComp> vubuntor093: cài hẳn 10.10 đi
<vubuntor093> :D
<GeekComp> nâng cấp hay vậy đó
<vubuntor093> hom qua cai 10.04
<vubuntor093> cai phan mem vo roi
<vubuntor093> nen lam bieng cai lai
<GeekComp> thì cài lại cũng đk chớ sao
<vubuntor442> vay. xa`i 10.04 ih :D
<vubuntor093> hu
 * GeekComp cài lại suốt
<vubuntor442> ua, ma` ban. xa`i LTS hay stable vay :-?
<vubuntor093> tai hom qua o cty chi co moi cai dia 10.04 nen cai luon
<GeekComp> phần mềm gì cũng mặc
<vubuntor093> hem thi hem co may lam
<vubuntor093> :P
<vubuntor442> ah`, san hoi geek lun, LTS voi stable ban nao xai on hon vay ^^
<vubuntor093> lỡ òi
<GeekComp> vubuntor093: công ty gì mà bắt ubuntu dzậy
<vubuntor093> mấy bồ giúp với
<GeekComp> vubuntor442: tùy chớ
<vubuntor093> :D
<vubuntor093> hem, nguyên cty xài windows, mình H xài ubuntu à
<vubuntor093> :D
<GeekComp> xài U làm gì
<GeekComp> game ko đk
<vubuntor093> xài cả năm rùi
<GeekComp> @.@'
<vubuntor093> không có nhu cầu xài windows
<GeekComp> tưởng mới xài, đang định ...
<vubuntor442> dinh. gi` vay Geek
<vubuntor093> từ hôm qua tới giờ update hem đuợc, tức ghê, hjx
<GeekComp> vubuntor093: cài lại chớ sao, cài luôn 11.04 beta cho oách
<vubuntor093> GeekComp: beta thui
<vubuntor093> ổn hem
<vubuntor093> :D
<GeekComp> ko ổn cho lắm @@
<vubuntor093> chắc để tuần sau tính
<vubuntor093> mai có dự án gấp, không dám phá máy
<vubuntor093> :))
<vubuntor093> GeekComp: ặc, không ổn thì hem xài đâu,
<vubuntor093> GeekComp: chờ chính thức xài, cài đi cài lạ, mắc công sếp ngó :D
<GeekComp> sếp thì ổng liên quan gì?
<vubuntor093> GeekComp: máy công ty mà, không lo làm ra sp, suốt ngày cài máy, coi chừng bị nói :D
<GeekComp> cham_gio: nhìn qua cứ tưởng là chém_gió
<GeekComp> hooh hooh
<GeekComp> thui đi chơi Sango Hero 7
<vubuntor093> y bài này
<vubuntor093> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=13899
<vubuntor093> để coi
<bksupybot> Title: Giúp em về việc upgrade 10.04 lên 10.10 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor093> :D
<GeekComp> tiện thể vừa chơi vừa dịch game
<vubuntor093> xong, bài viết ko giải quyết dc gì
<vubuntor093> :D
<vubuntor442> ua
<vubuntor442> Back in the main Synaptic window, choose Custom Filters on the lower left and Installed Third Party in the list above. (Again, it is possible that this list will be empty.) Make a note of the listed packages ("to reinstall later"), then remove them all (right-click, Mark for Complete Removal, then click the Apply button at the top.) Be very careful at this step. If marking something for removal results in a long list of packag
<vubuntor442> cai' na`y hi`nh nhu hnay update kernel moi no cung thong bao cho minh
<vubuntor442> nham mat' la`m ngo okie voi forward loan xa. len
<Geek|SG7> vubuntor442: chém nào
<vubuntor442> => da~ update kernel moi' nhat' 10.10 lun :)
<vubuntor442> thay' no' gio'ng gio'ng ma` :-?
<vubuntor442> ma` thui, de may' a ranh ranh ngta chi :D
<vubuntor442> mi`nh ko ranh chem' lung tung chet'
<vubuntor442> out day ^^
<vubuntor442> di hop :D
<C4NoC> vubuntor093: có cài repo nào vào thêm ko?
<Geek|SG7> vubuntor412: im lặng thế?
<cham_gio> há há, tự nhiên đang ngồi thấy thằng ku mở máy bên cạnh nó phát ra tiếng nhạc mở máy của Ubuntu...
<C4NoC> :_/
<C4NoC> :-\
<vubuntor565> alo
<vubuntor565> moi nguoi oi
<vubuntor565> co chuyen gap lam
<vubuntor565> co ai o nhà ko
<vubuntor565> các mod oi
<vubuntor565> mod oiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<cham_gio> mod oiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<cham_gio> dài hơn được chút
<vubuntor565> mod oiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<vubuntor770> làm sao để cài đặt bản wine này vậy mấy bạn: http://www.icewalkers.com/Linux/Software/53560/Wine.html
<bksupybot> Title: Wine download - Wine 1.2.2 / 1.3.14 (at www.icewalkers.com)
<vubuntor770> nó có hương dẫn, nhưng không hiểu.
<n2i> có hướng dẫn thì chịu khó đọc đi
<vubuntor770> mà tớ dốt tiếng anh quá
<vubuntor770> với lại, mới cài ubuntu đc 2 ngày rthôi
<n2i> cài wine để làm gì?
<vubuntor770> để chạy photóhop
<n2i> cài từ trung tâm phần mềm cũng được mà
<n2i> @@
<n2i> có gimp đó rồi
<n2i> photoshop làm gì nữa
<vubuntor770> mà máy nhà tows k có kết nối mạng
<n2i> sành pts lắm hở?
<n2i> ò, cũng cực đó nhỉ
<vubuntor770> cũng tàm tạm thôi
<vubuntor770> bạn giúp tớ nhé
<nobawk> !kyrex
<ubot2> Factoid 'kyrex' not found
<nobawk> !keryx
<ubot2> Factoid 'keryx' not found
<nobawk> .g ubuntu offline package installation
<bkphenny> nobawk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<bksupybot> Title: InstallingSoftware - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor770> thanks, để tớ "cố gắng" đọc thử
<n2i> vubuntor770 vào synaptic, chọn các gói cài đặt như thường
<nobawk> http://keryxproject.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Keryx Project | Updates for offline Linux users (at keryxproject.org)
<nobawk> .g keryx site:ubuntu-vn.org
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=7371
<bksupybot> Title: Keryx - "synaptic" cho người dùng offline - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> sau đó vào menu File chọn generate script download package
<vubuntor770> nhà tớ k có mạng bạn ơi
<vubuntor770> hix
<n2i> xem qua mấy cái link nobawk vừa gửi đó đi cậu
<n2i> không thì làm như mình nói đó
<n2i> sau đó mở cái file mà synaptic vừa tạo ra đó
<n2i> chỉnh sửa một chút
<n2i> và đưa ra quán net
<n2i> import vào cho idm tải về
<n2i> copy mớ vừa tải đó đem về máy mình và cài
<n2i> đại cương là thế
<vubuntor770> muốn cài thì cứ click đôi chuột thôi à
<vubuntor770> ???
<n2i> !synaptic
<ubot2> Là trình quản lý các gói phần mềm trong Ubuntu. Bạn có thể cài đặt, gỡ bỏ các phần mềm một cách dễ dàng. Xem chi tiết tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trình_quản_trị_các_gói_phần_mềm
<bksupybot> Title: Synaptic – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> đọc qua cái đó đi
 * n2i <- mưa rồi, mát quá!
<vubuntor770> thanks tất cả mọi người, tớ đang đọc
<n2i> không nên cài bằng các gói nguồn (source code) nếu chưa sành
<vubuntor770> vậy tớ phải làm sao??? máy k có internet + muốn cài wine
<n2i> làm như mình nói đó
<n2i> không thì như nobawk gửi link đó
<nobawk> fsck
<nobawk> có link rồi ko đọc cứ đòi cái gì nữa
<nobawk> vubuntor770: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=7371
<bksupybot> Title: Keryx - "synaptic" cho người dùng offline - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> vubuntor770: tự đọc đi
<vubuntor770> thanks. tại tớ còn nhiều ái chưa hiểu
<vubuntor770> mọi người rất nhiệt tình
<vubuntor770> thanks cái nữa
<n2i> vubuntor770 đang ngồi ở đâu? máy windows?
<vubuntor770> Oh, tớ hiểu rồi, tớ chọn kerỹ. Thanks mọi người nhiều lắm
<vnZinki> ngoài gimp ra có chương trình nào đọc được file PSD không vậy mọi người
<HaDuyTin> có bác nào không
<HaDuyTin> cho hỏi chuyển đổi video trong ubuntu thì xài chuong trình nào thế
<HaDuyTin> đang muốn chuyển .flv sang 3gp va mp4
<_Tux_> vnZinki: chắc cũng không thiếu
<_Tux_> HaDuyTin: ffmpeg
<HaDuyTin> ok thanks
<_Tux_> mencoder
<HaDuyTin> chất lượng cho good  1 chút ạ
<_Tux_> HaDuyTin: khỏi phải suy nghĩ
<_Tux_> Youtube cũng xài mờ
<_Tux_> :)
<HaDuyTin> hix. e thấy ra 1 đông chương trình thế nào
<HaDuyTin> xài cái nào đây
<HaDuyTin> e vào soft center
<_Tux_> HaDuyTin: thích xài cái nào thì xài :)
<HaDuyTin> ::-X
<HaDuyTin> chết e luôn
<HaDuyTin> a xài cài nào good thì chỉ e với
<HaDuyTin> e cảm ơn trước
<vnZinki> _Tux_ :  :( Gimp thỉnh thoảng bị lỗi với mấy file PSD, chưa kiếm ra được cái nào khác
<codai2810> ping
<dungwd> hi
<excrypf> hi
<dungwd> download x-unikey o dau vay?
<geminious> unikey.org
<n2i> @@
<n2i> ibus-unikey không xài?
<n2i> ngon thế cơ mà
<dungwd> ibus khong go dc VNI
<n2i> ai biểu không gõ được
<n2i> nó có cả 1 mớ kiểu gõ luôn đó chứ
<dungwd> go TELEX
<n2i> vni cũng có
<dungwd> ua
<dungwd> dzay ha
<n2i> có mấy cái nữa cơ
<dungwd> sao ky vay ta
<dungwd> de cai lai lan nua
<n2i> xài hem hết đâu
<n2i> @@
<dungwd> moi go bo ne
<dungwd> co can phai install language Vietnamese khong?
<n2i> không
<n2i> cài ibus-unikey thôi
<dungwd> de restart lai
<dungwd> hi
<dungwd> cài xong rồi đó
<dungwd> giờ làm sao đây
<dungwd> giờ sao chuyển qua VNI
<chammua> ctrl+space
<chammua> nhầm ctrl+ nút dài
<chammua> ;))
<n2i> cũng là một mà :D
<chammua> nhầm là 1 :))
<dungwd> ctrl + space chỉ để tắt mở mà
<n2i> chỉnh trong ibus preferences
<n2i> cho nó hiện cái thanh panel ibus-unikey lên, khi mà ta bật nó rồi ấy
<n2i> và chọn thôi
<dungwd> rồi thầy rồi
<dungwd> trời ạ
<chammua> <dungwd> ctrl + space chỉ để tắt mở mà     ===> tiếng việt có dấu hay không dấu vậy ?
<dungwd> phải chọn chữ Alway
<dungwd> mới ra cái thanh đó
<dungwd> hic
<chammua> thế mà hỏi :|
<n2i> okay
<n2i> biết rồi thì thoai
<n2i> :D
<dungwd> khỏe rồi
<dungwd> he he
<dungwd> thank nha
<n2i> chọn được chưa/
<n2i> ?
<n2i> lấy được vni chưa?
<dungwd> làm sao bỏ dấu gạch vậy
<dungwd> được rồi
<dungwd> đang dùng VNI nè
<dungwd> được rồi thanks
<dungwd> làm sao bỏ dấu gạch đích
<dungwd> bữa nay xài ubuntu , mở lên cho cả phòng trọ xem
<n2i> viết ở đâu?
<dungwd> tụi nó khoái quá trời luôn
<dungwd> trên web nè
<n2i> trên web? bỏ cái check spelling của trình duyệt đi coi sao
<dungwd> trên chỗ nào cũng có
<dungwd> không
<dungwd> hình như là do Unikey nè
<n2i> dungwd ví dụ?
<dungwd> gạth đich thẳng luôn mà
<dungwd> đâu phải cái dấu check chính tả
<n2i> á, vậy thì chỉnh lại đi
<dungwd> gõ đến đâu, nó gạch đích đến đó
<n2i> ở đâu nhỉ? :-/ trong ibus-setup hay của unikey gì đóa
<n2i> tìm thoai, không nhớ
<dungwd> hihi
<dungwd> thôi, kệ nó đi
<dungwd> miễn là không lỗi là được
<n2i> gõ vni khó xài
<dungwd> hi
<dungwd> tui lập trình php mà
<dungwd> lập trình mà TELEX sao dùng
<n2i> thấy telex dễ xài hơn
<dungwd> nè, tui vừa cài pidgin
<dungwd> nhưng không thấy chức năng webcam
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> pidgin vs pidgin thì không biết có xài được webcam hay không
<n2i> nhưng pidgin vs other im client thì chắc là không được
<geminious1> dạo này hem thấy sn t8ax đâu nhỉ :-<
<geminious1> lên đc 1 hôm là lặn
<n2i> lo kiếm cơm roài
<GeekComp> dungwd: ko đk
<GeekComp> chat yahoo ko dùng webcam đk
<GeekComp> chat gmail thì mới được
<dungwd> hic
<dungwd> vậy không có cách nào hả
 * n2i ghét yahoo
<dungwd> sao vậy
<n2i> hem có gì
 * n2i bên vẫn xài nick yahoo
<n2i> vì có nó lâu, với cả nó phổ biến quá
<n2i> nhưng dù ở bên win thì cũng hem cài Y!M
<dungwd> chính vì nó phổ biến nên phải xài
<dungwd> chứ giờ liên lạc bằng cách nào
<n2i> gtalk, quen rồi
<dungwd> muốn chat gtalk trên ubuntu phải cài plugin cho trình duyệt đúng không
<n2i> xài pidgin mà chat gtalk chứ
<n2i> sao phải xài trình duyệt
<dungwd> à
<dungwd> nếu xài chrome thì chát được đó
<dungwd> he he
<n2i> xài pidgin tiện hơn gấp bội
<dungwd> ông cho xin nick gmail
<dungwd> để test thử xem
<n2i> no!
<n2i> :D thích thì add nick irc này vào
<dungwd> why
<GeekComp> geekcomp.foss vô xem
<n2i> không yahoo! không gtalk!
<dungwd> đã add nick
<dungwd> sao hỏng thấy vậy
 * GeekComp đang vô
<GeekComp> mạng /me lởm
 * n2i đang ở win
<GeekComp> sao ko đk nhỉ
<GeekComp> hay quên mía nó pass
<GeekComp> @@
<n2i> GeekComp hài đấy
<GeekComp> rồi vô rồi
<GeekComp> ko thấy ai add hết á
<GeekComp> dungwd: add chưa dzợ?
<n2i> GeekComp làm người ta dỗi, người ta out rồi kìa GeekComp hehe
<GeekComp> ?
<GeekComp> há há
<vubuntor839> các pro ơi
<vubuntor839> helppp
<vubuntor839> có ai không, helpp mình với
<vubuntor839> có ai không vậy?
<Lokiheero> wut?
<vubuntor839> bạn ơi
<vubuntor839> giúp mình với
<vubuntor839> Cái thẻ nhớ của mình
<vubuntor839> đưa vào máy  nhưng ko format đc
<vubuntor839> minhf đang dùng ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor839> Mình vào Disk Ultitis để delete nhưng cũng ko đc
<vubuntor839> khi mình cắm vào máy đc một lúc là nó tự bật ra
<vubuntor839> rồi báo lỗi không mount đc
<vubuntor839> Trên ubuntu có virus không vậy?
<n2i> có, nhưng có lẽ là vài năm hoặc chục năm nữa @@
<vubuntor839> vậy cái usb của mình là sao?
<vubuntor839> ai giúp mình đj
<vubuntor839> Ai biết giúp mình vụ này với?
<MD5_enc> haiz
<vubuntor839> MD5_enc: bạn ơi
<MD5_enc> daj
<MD5_enc> dạ
<MD5_enc> hí hí
<MD5_enc> mãi mới có 1 bồ để nc
<vubuntor839> mình gặp lỗi này:
<vubuntor839> rm: cannot remove `MyAZKn.ExE_3329093.exe': Read-only file system
<MD5_enc> .exe
<vubuntor839> làm sao để xóa nó bây giờ?
<MD5_enc> mà readonly
<MD5_enc> chà chà
<MD5_enc> dùng nautilus thử coi nào
<vubuntor839> có phải viruts trên linux ko vậy?
<vubuntor839> ko đc
<n2i> lol
<MD5_enc> thì dùng với quyền root ý
<vubuntor839> rồi
<MD5_enc> eo
<MD5_enc> bạn thử lại lần nữa coi
<MD5_enc> vào terminal
<MD5_enc> gõ sudo nautilus coi
<MD5_enc> rồi tìm tới thư mục đó
<MD5_enc> xóa nó đi
<vubuntor839> http://paste.ubuntu.com/575074/
<vubuntor839> xem dùm đi
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor839> mình đã thử nhiều lần bằng nautilus rồi
<vubuntor839> đều ko đc
<MD5_enc> ừ
<MD5_enc> chà chà
<MD5_enc> để mình xem nào
<vubuntor839> xử sao đây?
<vubuntor839> mình ko format đc luôn :(
<MD5_enc> chà chà
<MD5_enc> khó nhỉ
<MD5_enc> mình chưa gặp cái thằng nào khó như thế
<vubuntor839> có phải virut ko bạn?
<MD5_enc> file đó
<MD5_enc> là file ổ đĩa à bạn
<vubuntor839> usb
<MD5_enc> thế bạn mount nó xem
<vubuntor839> mount làm sao?
<MD5_enc> ease show us the output of 'ls -al <insert-drive-mount-point-here>' on the drive, and 'mount'.
<MD5_enc> kiểu dạng như thế ý
<vubuntor839> ko hiểu! :(
<MD5_enc> kiểu này là virus thật rồi cũng nên
<MD5_enc> bạn quét virus thử xem
<vubuntor839> @@
<MD5_enc> dùng  ClamTk Virus
<vubuntor839> bằng cái gì?
<MD5_enc> hay là bạn thửu xem
<MD5_enc> chmod cái thưu mục đó
<MD5_enc> là 777
<vubuntor839> http://paste.ubuntu.com/575084/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor839> chmod 777 cũng vậy thôi
<MD5_enc> song rùi dùng quyền rôt xóa đi
<MD5_enc> cái lệnh trên
<MD5_enc> thiếu cái đường dẫn
<vubuntor839> permission hết
<MD5_enc> đến ổ flash mà
<MD5_enc> bạn chmod 777 cái file đó
<MD5_enc> rồi dùng sudo rm -rf *
<MD5_enc> xem thế nào
<vubuntor839> http://paste.ubuntu.com/575086/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<MD5_enc> thửu chmod cái thằng ANH Duc xem nào
<MD5_enc> :))
<vubuntor839> @@
<vubuntor839> Error mounting: mount: /dev/sdc1 is not a valid block device
<vubuntor839> để lâu nó tự bật ra rồi
<MD5_enc> kiểu này chắc là fai mount ổ flash rì rì đó
<MD5_enc> hì hì
<MD5_enc> nhưng mình cũng ko chắc chắn lắm
<MD5_enc> thui bạn hỏi mấy pro` hon nhé
<vubuntor839> hay bạn kết nối teamviewer nhé?
<MD5_enc> vì mình cũng mới làm quen với linux dc mấy ngày
<MD5_enc> teamvieew
<vubuntor839> :(
<MD5_enc> dùng dc cho linux hả
<vubuntor839> @@
<vubuntor839> uh
<MD5_enc> để t thử nhát nhé
<MD5_enc> chờ t cài đã
<MD5_enc> hay nhỉ
<MD5_enc> hi hi
<MD5_enc> vạy linux thua rì window đâu nhỉ
<MD5_enc> hí hí
<vubuntor839> ?
<vubuntor839> ko có antiVirus
<vubuntor839> :(
<MD5_enc> ai bảo thế
<MD5_enc> có cái t bảo bạn đó
<MD5_enc> dietj chả mạnh
<MD5_enc> mấy con trong usb t
<MD5_enc> oánh bay sạch nè
<vubuntor839> mấy con linh tinh
<vubuntor839> chắc gì ăn đc con trên usb của mình
<vubuntor839> :(
<MD5_enc> hehe
<MD5_enc> chưa chắc
<MD5_enc> mình hem phải phán bừa
<MD5_enc> nhưng chưa chắc là ko ăn nổi, nhỡ đâu con của cậu
<MD5_enc> nó ko chạy dc trên linux
<MD5_enc> nên thằng anti của linux
<vubuntor839> ko chạy đc mà thế à?
<MD5_enc> dek có veiecj làm thì sao
<n2i> đang bàn chuyện gì mà có vẻ xôm thế?
<MD5_enc> bạn ý chê
<vubuntor839> virus
<MD5_enc> anti của linux
<n2i> @@
<MD5_enc> ko ăn nhằm rì
<n2i> há
<vubuntor839> giúp với
<MD5_enc> chỉ fang dc mấy con víu yếu bóng vía
<n2i> có virus đếu đâu mà lo
<vubuntor839> vậy xem hộ mình với
<n2i> xem gì?
<vubuntor839> http://paste.ubuntu.com/575074/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<n2i> ls -i coi thử cái
<MD5_enc> alo
<MD5_enc> tình hình mới cài dc cái teamview
<MD5_enc> sướng quá
<MD5_enc> hóa ra nó chạy bằng ưine
<MD5_enc> :)
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> nó tha cả một mớ wine về
<n2i> thật là values
<MD5_enc> ừ
<vubuntor839> http://paste.ubuntu.com/575089/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<MD5_enc> bạn rì đó ơi
<MD5_enc> cho mình xem máy bạn phát nào
<MD5_enc> xem có giải quyết dc ko?
<n2i> nhìn quái đản nhỉ
<n2i> vubuntor839: điên máu, lấy gparted mà format mợ nó đi
<vubuntor839> ko format đc
<vubuntor839> báo lỗi
<n2i> sao mà toàn thấy chứ ai cập hi lạp chi đầy thế
<n2i> lấy gì format?
<n2i> báo lỗi sao?
<n2i> fsck nó cái coi
<vubuntor839> http://paste.ubuntu.com/575090/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor839> format bằng Disk untities ý
<n2i> lấy gparted mà làm
<vubuntor839> phải cài thêm à?
<n2i> cài thì mấy nó
<n2i> nhẹ mà
<n2i> thoai
 * n2i đi remove ubuntu-desktop, chán nó roài
<n2i> tội đôi mắt quá
<vubuntor839> :(
<vubuntor839> MD5_enc: bạn ơi
<MD5_enc> da
<vubuntor839> được chưa?
<MD5_enc> cai dc roi
<vubuntor839> kết nối nhé
<MD5_enc> uh
<MD5_enc> minh thu phat
<MD5_enc> ban doc id voi pas di
<n2i> hai nguoi nen pm rieng
<MD5_enc> ui
<MD5_enc> có ai đâu mà
<MD5_enc> toàn chúng mình từj sướng
<n2i> chi la tao thoi quen thoi
<MD5_enc> :)
<vubuntor839> cái teamviewer của mình mất tiêu đâu rui ý
<MD5_enc> ok  okok
<vubuntor839> để mình cài lại vậy :(
<n2i> vubuntor839:  kiem trong menu internet ay
<n2i> khong thi danh lenh
<n2i> goi no ea
<n2i> *ra
<n2i> sao minh chi bao remove ma no lai purge nhi, dien chua
<vubuntor839> nó báo là cài rồi mà ko thấy daudd
<n2i> /opt/teamviewer...
<MD5_enc> dùng gnome do
<MD5_enc> timf xem nó đâu
<vubuntor839> làm sao để gọi nó ra đây?
<n2i> trong /opt/teamviewer ay
<vubuntor839> ok
<vubuntor839> ^^
<n2i> bao o tren roi ma ko chiu nghe nhi
<vubuntor839> gparted ko đc bạn oi
<vubuntor839> 497 960 326
<n2i> cungx ko duoc ha?
<vubuntor839> uh
<n2i> no bao sao?
<vubuntor839> 9659
<vubuntor839> MD5_enc: kết nối đi bạn ơi
<vubuntor839> n2i: nó ko thấy ổ usb đâu
<n2i> chon sdb ay
<n2i> thay hem? goc phai cua cua so ay
<MD5_enc> ban xóa dile nào
<n2i> co chon /dev/sda vs /dev/sdb
<vubuntor839> từ từ
<n2i> ha
<vubuntor839> đamg làm teamviewer
<vubuntor839> ^^
<n2i> xoa cai ubuntu-desktop => free ~ 5G
<MD5_enc> ui mẹ ơi
<n2i> noi chung la khong co gi phai hoang hot ca
<MD5_enc> giật như con ngựa ý
<n2i> ^^
<n2i> tuong giat nhu con...
<n2i> ..vo*. @@
 * n2i remove xong roi di ngu
<MD5_enc> hic
<MD5_enc> giật đùng đùng
<MD5_enc> ko taho tác dc
<n2i> chac mang lag
<MD5_enc> do mạng hay do máy nhỉ
<MD5_enc> cứ ấn vào là đơ đơ
<MD5_enc> bác N2i thử coi
<n2i> may khoe nhu tru roi, tai may sao duoc nua
<vubuntor839> theé nào rồi?
<vubuntor839> có đc ko?
<MD5_enc> hic
<MD5_enc> giật lắm
<vubuntor839> bạn n2i giúp với
<MD5_enc> mình cứ chỉ vào cái này
<MD5_enc> nó ra cía kia
<vubuntor839> ko phải
<vubuntor839> nó ra đúng đây
<vubuntor839> nhưng do để lâu
<vubuntor839> cái usb tự out
<vubuntor839> phải rút ra cắm lại mới đc
<MD5_enc> ok cắm lại xem nào
<MD5_enc> t xem nào
<vubuntor839> rổi
<vubuntor839> ko đc nữa rồi
<vubuntor839> :(
<MD5_enc> chăcs lỗi mount ở đĩa flash đó
<vubuntor839> luc nãy vẫn đc
<vubuntor839> để lâu chắc con virus nó chén mất rồi
<n2i> 2 ong sao co ve vat va the
<MD5_enc> :P
<MD5_enc> bác giúp bạn ý 1 tay đi
<MD5_enc> bay h virus an tới rún rồi
<n2i> giup sao duoc nua
<MD5_enc> :)
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor839> sao?
<n2i> virus cua win thi sang win ma than tho
<vubuntor839> giúp mình với
<n2i> ta gioo giai quyet vu format thoai
<MD5_enc> format cha nó đi
<n2i> da bao la chon sdb roai
<vubuntor839> thế làm sao để format ?
<n2i> dung gparted do
<vubuntor839> n2i: bạn vào format cho minh đi
<vubuntor839> mình cài rồi
<n2i> vao sao duoc nua
<n2i> may co GUI nua dau @@
<vubuntor839> teamviewr
<n2i> dang remove nay
<n2i> moa, remove moi ubuntu-desktop ma no loi di het
<vubuntor839> nghĩa là sao?
<n2i> la hem co teamviewer ma vao
<n2i> vi may minh dang o trong tty ma
<n2i> co GUI nua dau
<vubuntor839> cài đi
<vubuntor839> :D
<vubuntor839> thế bảo mình đi
<MD5_enc> cho t làm phát nữa
<MD5_enc> rồi đi ngủ nào
<MD5_enc> bat team len
<n2i> bao nhieu roi...................
<MD5_enc> t thử nhát
<vubuntor839> bật rồi
<n2i> bao chon sdb ma lai
<vubuntor839> ID vẫn như thế
<MD5_enc> hic
<MD5_enc> quen cha nó rùi
<MD5_enc> sory nha
<n2i> lan chuot len ma xem lai
<vubuntor839> có lịch sử mà
<vubuntor839> 7195
<MD5_enc> đau
<MD5_enc> cái o cun format
<MD5_enc> la ổ nào thê ban
<vubuntor839> nó có nhận usb đâu
<MD5_enc> ui trời
<vubuntor839> mà có ở trên ds cơ chứ
<n2i> vubuntor839: dang xem o sda phai ko?
<n2i> usb la sdb co ma
<vubuntor839> chỉ có môĩ sda thôi
<vubuntor839> ko có sdb
<n2i> nhap chuot vao cho do ma chon
<MD5_enc> ui ròi
<MD5_enc> thế là nó ko nhận
<n2i> chup lai cai hinh de
<vubuntor839> nhấp vào rồi
<n2i> thoai
 * n2i ko doan duoc
<MD5_enc> hic
<vubuntor839> ?
<MD5_enc> ko nhan usb nhở
<vubuntor839> ddịnh format ổ dữ liệu của mình
<vubuntor839> @@
<MD5_enc> may mà mình nhìn kỹ
<MD5_enc> @@
<MD5_enc> thấy nghi nghi
<vubuntor839> usb - 98GB
<MD5_enc> nên rút lại dc lời nguyền
<MD5_enc> :))
<vubuntor839> @@
<MD5_enc> hhehehe
<MD5_enc> t có làm rì đâu
<MD5_enc> nhìn nhầm cái chua sử dụng
<MD5_enc> là 5GB
<MD5_enc> tưởng usb xịn
<MD5_enc> :)
<n2i> http://i.imgur.com/GcouJ.png
<vubuntor839> n2i: @@
<n2i> ha'?
<MD5_enc> thoai
<MD5_enc> t xin đầu hàng
<n2i> di ngu de
<n2i> :D
<MD5_enc> ca này khó để rồi
<MD5_enc> vĩnh biệt cái cuộc đời này
<n2i> @@
<vubuntor839> giúp đi
<vubuntor839> mình làm
<MD5_enc> khó đẻ quá
<vubuntor839> rồi miêu ta
<n2i> vubuntor839: chup hinh lai coi di
<vubuntor839> uh
<vubuntor839> n2i:
<n2i> :-/
<vubuntor839> minh ko chup đc
<vubuntor839> ấn prtscr mà ko đc nữa
<vubuntor839> lúc nãy vẫn nhấn đc mà
<n2i> co cai chup hinh trong menu acc...
<n2i> do
<n2i> Take screenshot ay
<vubuntor839> ok
<vubuntor839> èo
<vubuntor839> http://imgur.com/x7yQ2
<bksupybot> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<n2i> vubuntor839?
<vubuntor839> n2i:
<vubuntor839> http://imgur.com/x7yQ2
<bksupybot> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<vubuntor839> n2i: bạn ơi
<vubuntor839> ảnh đó
<n2i> đang check
<n2i> hay ha
 * n2i tải teamviewer
<vubuntor839> @@
<vubuntor839> sao tự dưng out vậy?
<n2i> reboot
 * n2i đang ở windows
<vubuntor839> thế cái hình kia ở đâu ra?
<n2i> hình nào?
<vubuntor839> bạn gửi cho mình ý
<n2i> hình tối thui ấy?
<vubuntor839> uh
<n2i> chụp trong đó ra chứ sao
<n2i> cho xin lại cái link coi nó thế nào
<vubuntor839> @@
<n2i> @@ chụp xong hem biết mặt mũi nó ra sao
<vubuntor839> http://i.imgur.com/GcouJ.png
<vubuntor839> trong window mà như vậy sao?
<vubuntor839> :-/
<n2i> đâu
<n2i> trong tty
<n2i> lúc nãy nói rồi mà
<vubuntor839> tty?
<vubuntor839> là gì?
<vubuntor839> thế bây giờ bạn dùng teamviewer đc ko?
<vubuntor839> giúp mình với
<n2i> là tty :D
<n2i> xong roai
<n2i> cho xin số má
<vubuntor839> 497 960 326
<vubuntor839> 6124
<n2i> im
<n2i> thật là values nhỉ
<n2i> bật terminal lên hộ cái
<n2i> thoai, ngủ!
<n2i> }g9
<bksupybot> n2i: "g9" : Please God make bless to you
<vubuntor839> uh
<n2i> bksupybot gruuu
<vubuntor839> pipi
<vubuntor839> thanks
<n2i> :(
#ubuntu-vn 2011-03-04
<vubuntor065> chao ca nha
<vubuntor204> cac bac cho em hoi
<vubuntor204> ubuntu moi lan ra phien ban moi thi nhung phan mem khac hau nhu la khong ho tro nua ah
<vubuntor204> ????????????????????
<vubuntor204> co ai không
<dungwd> trên U, có phần mềm nào giống Photoshop không?
<dungwd>  bữa nay hiểu tại sao mấy ông trên đây chát có biểu tượng
<dungwd> mà mình không thấy
<dungwd> dùng pidgin đúng hôn
<dungwd> hic
<dungwd> vậy server ở đây tên gì
<n2i> không
<n2i> có người xài cái nay
<n2i> có người xài cái khác
<dungwd> à
<dungwd> vậy cho xin địa chỉ server đi
<n2i> địa chỉ server? server nào?
<dungwd> ở đây nè
<n2i> irc.freenode.net
<dungwd> rồi sao nữa
<dungwd> vô rồi
<dungwd> làm sao tới chỗ này
<n2i> xài lệnh hoặc bấm chuột cũng được
<n2i> lệnh: /j hoặc /join #ubuntu-vn
<n2i> xem lệnh /help ấy
<dungwd> vô rồi :D
<dungwd> trùng tên, nó tự thêm số 1
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> ko đc trùng tên
<dungwd1> alo
<dungwd1> sao n2i noi tui khong thay
<n2i> sao mà không thấy?
<dungwd1> a
<dungwd1> thay roi
<dungwd1> ma tren window khong go dau dc roi
<dungwd1> hic
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> trên windows không xài pidgin
<n2i> http://clicksandwhistles.com/download.php
<bksupybot> Title: ClicksAndWhistles - Download (at clicksandwhistles.com)
<dungwd1> du2ng mIRC nha
<n2i> xài cái đó làm gì
<n2i> cái mình vừa post link đó
<n2i> ngon lắm
<dungwd> wow
<dungwd> vô được rồi rùi
<nobawk> ftw?
<GeekComp> vubuntor638: ????
<HaDuyTin> alo. cho e hỏi cái này 1 chút ? e sử dung pidgin để chat Yahoo. tromg list e thấy 1 số có hiện acvata còn lại thì không thấy. làm sao để hiện hết các acvata của nick vạy ạ ? Thanks
<n2i> có thì nó hiện thôi
<HaDuyTin> có nick có nhưng mà không hiện
<HaDuyTin> mình có thể thay đổi acvata của mình trong pidgin đc không ạ ?
<n2i> có
<C4NoC> HaDuyTin: chờ người đó online mới có avatar
<n2i> nhấn cái hình đó
<n2i> rồi đổi
<n2i> xoong...
<HaDuyTin> e add nick của chính e mà cũng chẳng thấy acvata
<n2i> đổi avantar đi thử
<n2i> của mình xài rất là ok
<HaDuyTin> vào chổ nào đổi acvata của mình đây ạ
<n2i> tuyệt nữa là đằng khác!
<Geek|lunch> ai cũng ok mỗi bạn ko ok thui
<n2i> vào gì
<n2i> có cài hình nho nhỏ bên status ấy kìa, bấm vào và chọn hình thôi
<HaDuyTin> a thấy rồi
<HaDuyTin>  :D
<HaDuyTin> giờ e mới biết
<Geek|lunch> n2i: tìm cái script zing chat cho pidgin rồi viết plugin đê
<HaDuyTin> thanks rất nhiều
<n2i> không có đồ họa thì bảo ko có
<n2i> có đồ họa tiện thì lại không xài
<HaDuyTin> lần đầu sử dụng cái pidgin nên koo rành :)
<vubuntor091> Geek
<vubuntor091> co do ko ban?
<vubuntor091> co ai o day ranh ko vay, cho minh hoi vai cau?
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> chắc ko
<vubuntor091> chắc j vậy bạn?
<C4NoC> chắc ko có ai
<C4NoC> :D
<Geek|lunch> vubuntor091 chi rÆ°as
<Geek|lunch> vubuntor091: nhanh lên nhá, sắp xong cơm là chạy đó
<vubuntor091> hom wa hoi cai' vu. xoa' kernel do'
<GeekComp> uhm
<vubuntor091> ma` add cai' tri`nh ailunus va`o roi`
<GeekComp> sao nữa
<vubuntor091> kiem ko ra trong soft center...
<vubuntor743> Cho e hỏi cài Ubuntu 10 bằng VMware sao ko vào web được vậy mấy anh?
<vubuntor091> nen ko ca`i dc...
<GeekComp> ẹc
<GeekComp> thế từ hum qua tới h chưa xong?
<vubuntor091> thì hôm wa đến giờ xài bt
<vubuntor091> có xóa đc đâu
<C4NoC> xóa kernel?
<vubuntor091> uhm
<C4NoC> sao ko xài ubuntu tweak
<GeekComp> vubuntor091: để C4NoC sù pọt nha
 * GeekComp đi học
<vubuntor091> ai cũng đc hết áh
<vubuntor091> thks Geek đã support
<vubuntor091> C4NoC: support mình vụ del kernel nha
<C4NoC> .g ubuntu tweak
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Tweak - Let's rock with Ubuntu (at ubuntu-tweak.com)
<vubuntor091> dùng ubuntu vô link trên
<vubuntor091> rồi cài làm sao vậy :-?
<C4NoC> vào đó đọc hướng dẫn
<vubuntor091> ò
<vubuntor091> cho down file deb về
<vubuntor498> hi
<vubuntor498> hi
<vubuntor498> h
<vubuntor498> hi
<vubuntor498> hi
<nobawk> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor498> hi
<vubuntor498> bạn ơi help mình nhé
<nobawk> !help
<ubot2> We are here to help you!
<vubuntor498> thank nha
<vubuntor498> bây h mình ask được chưa
<vubuntor498> có bạn nào rảnh support mình với
<nobawk> h ko có ai rảnh cả
<khanh_coltech> hic
<khanh_coltech> nói Tiếng Việt đi bạn
<vubuntor498> ôi
<vubuntor498> giúp mình với
<vubuntor498> bảo mình dùng tiếng việt hả
 * nobawk đang làm việc kiếm tiền cưới vợ
<vubuntor498> bớt giỡn đi
<khanh_coltech> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor498> cám ơn, mình vừa mua 1 dvd rw
<vubuntor498> không hiểu sao nó không nhận được
<khanh_coltech> đĩa trắng ko nhận?
<vubuntor498> không thấy gì ngoài mấy cái phân vùng và floppy0 ,1
<vubuntor498> có đĩa hirent boot ở trong rồi mà
<khanh_coltech> ko hiểu lắm
<khanh_coltech> đĩa ý ghi chưa bạn?
<vubuntor498> rồi mà
<vubuntor498> sài chán chê 1 thời gian rồi mà
<vubuntor498> mà mình mới mua hôm qua, vừa gắn vào
<vubuntor498> liệu có liên quan đến bios hay gì không bạn
<dungwd> từ điển nào trên U có đọc chữ
<Scotfield> anh em cho hỏi, khi gõ phím nếu ko bấm tab thì những ký tự rất dễ bi cắt phần đuôi để ráp vào dòng khác, có cách nào fix nó ko ạ ?
<vubuntor874> huong dan cach su dung gnucash tren ubuntu ?
<vubuntor105> giup minh cach su dung gnucash tren ubuntu ?
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> gnucash?
<C4NoC> vubuntor105: có help đó
<C4NoC> mở ra đọc
<vubuntor105> minh ko bit no o dau
<C4NoC> cài hay xài?
<C4NoC> xài thì mở nó lên
<C4NoC> vào menu help
<vubuntor105> trong phan offic co san dung hog?
<C4NoC> .g http://www.gnucash.org/docs/v1.8/C/gnucash-guide/
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://www.gnucash.org/docs/v1.8/C/gnucash-guide/
<C4NoC> đó
<bksupybot> Title: GnuCash Tutorial and Concepts Guide (at www.gnucash.org)
<bksupybot> Title: GnuCash Tutorial and Concepts Guide (at www.gnucash.org)
<vubuntor930> em dùng ubuntu 10.10, Dcom 3g Viettel, làm thế nào để vào mạng bằng Dcom3g các pro
<vubuntor105> ma help toan tieng anh
<vubuntor105> ko hieu noi
<C4NoC> vubuntor105: thì lấy đâu ra tiếng việt
<vubuntor105> boi zay minh moi nho cac ban chi dum
<chammua> ịt ịt
<vubuntor105> tai minh lam chuyen de he dieu hanh
<chammua> kích lên biểu tượng mạng wifi, chọn kết nối mặc định gì đấy
<chammua> không cần cài kiết gì nữa hết
<vubuntor105> boc tham ngay phan ubuntu
<vubuntor105> ngay phan gnucash
<vubuntor105> ko biet lam nhung gi luon
<vubuntor930> minh cũng thử rồi, nó không kết nối dc, hiện lên thông báo GSM network disconected, You are offline
<vubuntor105> co ai giup minh lam gnucash ko
<vubuntor105> lam nhung gi bay gio?
<vubuntor105> ko biet luon?
<chammua> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=8554
<bksupybot> Title: Thảo luận sử dụng 3G trên Ubuntu, Linux OS - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<dungwd> mở file FLV trên ubuntu
<chammua> VLC
<vubuntor930> tks  chammua
<dungwd> Download Mananger giống IDM ?
<vubuntor351> ??
<dungwd> phần mềm nào trên U mà có chức năng được nhÆ° Internet Download Manager
<dungwd> ?
<vubuntor351> a c cho em hoi ubuntu co phan mem nao ho tro download ko ah?
<vubuntor351> a c cho em hoi ubuntu co phan mem nao ho tro download ko ah?
<chammua> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=8787
<bksupybot> Title: Phần mềm hỗ trợ download - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<dungwd1> :-D
<dungwd> alo, làm sao xem được cấu hình của ubuntu
<dungwd> nghÄ©a là phiên bản gì
<chammua> Bộ theo dõi hệ thống ấy bác
<dungwd> sao không thấy cái 32bit hay 64 bit
<chammua> chờ tí để đt bảo Linus thêm vô đã
<dungwd> ặc
<nobawk> dungwd: chỉnh lại font đi
<nobawk> dungwd: chỉnh font sang utf-8
<nobawk> thế kia sao mà đọc
<Lokiheero> dungwd: uname -m
<dungwd> thanks
<dungwd> cài java jdk trên u?
<dungwd> download về file của java có đuoi là .bin
<dungwd> chạy không dc
<Lokiheero> dungwd: ko nghe nobawk nói gì à, chỉnh lại font utf-8 kìa
<Lokiheero> dùng font đó có ai đọc được đâu
<Lokiheero> dungwd: dùng ct gì thì lúc đăng nhập có chỗ chỉnh đó
<chammua> @dungwd : mai đừng vô đây nữa, chuyển nhà lên http://www.google.com/linux đi
<bksupybot> Title: - Google Search (at www.google.com)
<dungwd> ặc
<dungwd> chỉnh font chá»— nào? Ä‘ang dùng ClicksAndWhistles
<nobawk> (:\
 * nobawk chả đọc đc dungwd viết cái gì
<chammua> ủa sao bên e đọc được bạn dungw đó viét ta
<chammua> @dungwd nói:  chỉnh font chỗ nào? đang dùng ClicksAndWhistles
<nobawk> chammua: dùng xchat hả?
<dungwd> rồi, thử lại nè
<dungwd> được chưa bạn
<nobawk> ờ h thì đc rồi
<dungwd> hi hi... quên chỉnh Utf-8
<chammua> webchat.freenode.net e hay vào irc cái này
<nobawk> thế chắc thằng browser xịn
 * nobawk dùng client lởm
<chammua> mới tìm được cái này tặng bạn dungwd nè : http://c3ld.vn.refer.org/IMG/pdf/carte-ref-Ubuntu-vi.pdf
<dungwd> hi
<dungwd> thanks chammua
<vubuntor137> co ai hok?
<vubuntor137> help me??
<vubuntor137> help me??
<vubuntor605> aloooooooo
<vubuntor605> còn ai ko
<vubuntor605> mod oi
<dungwd> tại sao chmod +x tenfile.bin mà vào properties của nó, vẫn thấy không dc
<dungwd> Dùng chuột click nó cũng hỏng cho
<vubuntor605> alooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<chammua> 23 người lun, hỏi đại đi ;))
<C4NoC> toàn bot thôi
<vubuntor605> mình đánh lệnh yum install webmin trong centos 5.5
<vubuntor605> nhung nó ko tìm thấy gói webmin
<vubuntor605> mình nhớ là có cách add thêm link source online cho yum
<C4NoC> vubuntor605: lên trang chủ xem có repo ko
<C4NoC> add vào
<C4NoC> ko thì down gói rpm về mà cài
<vubuntor605> centos.org ha bác
<vubuntor605> àh hom wa  mình down roi
<vubuntor605> mà wen duong dan
<vubuntor605> mấy file mình down ve
<vubuntor605> thuong nó nằm đâu vậy bác
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> down về đâu thì nó ở đó
<vubuntor605> mình đánh lệnh wget
<C4NoC> hú hú
<vubuntor605> mà ko de y duong dan
<vubuntor605> bi h wen roi
<vubuntor605> hix
<C4NoC> ủa nhầm
<C4NoC> vubuntor605: thì gõ history ra xem
<vubuntor605> àh okie mình thay roi
<vubuntor605> thanks ban
<vubuntor605> alo
<vubuntor605> bác c4 oi
<vubuntor605> cho mình hỏi típ với
<vubuntor605> alooooooo
<vubuntor605> còn ai ko ạ
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> fsck
<C4NoC> fsck
<vubuntor605> mình cài webmin rồi
<vubuntor605> mà vào web ko dc
<C4NoC> start nó lên
<vubuntor605> chekc thì thay webmin start
<vubuntor605> httpd on
<C4NoC> đọc kĩ document đi
<C4NoC> coi có lỗi gì ko
<vubuntor605> tren trang web của nó
<vubuntor605> ko có doc về cài đặt
<vubuntor605> mình tìm sao ko thay
<vubuntor605> hix
<C4NoC> làm gì mà ko có
<Lokiheero> vubuntor605: localhost:10000
<Lokiheero> hok vào được seo
<n2i> https ?
<vubuntor605> ko dc bác
<vubuntor605> dich vu httpd cung start roi
<vubuntor605> hồi trước mình cài dc rồi
<vubuntor605> chỉ install là vao web dc
<vubuntor605> ko hieu bay h no bi lỗi gì
<vubuntor605> cài thì complete
 * n2i từng xài okay mà nhẩy
<vubuntor605> ko có lỗi
<vubuntor605> ko bít thiếu dich vu ji ko
<n2i> vubuntor605 cài đủ các gói depen chưa?
<vubuntor605> nếu có gói depen thì nó sẽ báo trong lúc cài
<vubuntor605> nhưng cài thì ko báo thiếu gì
<n2i> nghĩa là không hề cài sao?
<vubuntor605> wget gói webmin về
<vubuntor605> cài complete rồi
<vubuntor605> mà mình vào web ko dc
<n2i> cài bằng lệnh?
<vubuntor605> rpm -ivh
<n2i> á, đồ rpm
 * n2i hem vọc, lủi thôi
<Lokiheero> vubuntor605: xài ubuntu?
<n2i> chỉ biết là nó depen một mớ perl luôn
<vubuntor605> mình xài centos 5.5
<vubuntor605> mình cũng nghe nói nó có depen là perl
<vubuntor605> mà ko bít check sao
<n2i> há, check sao thì hỏi cái thằng package manager của centos ấy chứ
<n2i_clone> móa
<CoconutCrab> boa
<n2i_clone> hic, anh thông cảm, nhầm channel @@
<n2i_clone> nhầm tab chứ
<vubuntor524> ai giúp mình share kết nối internet với?
<GeekComp> :-?
<n2i> vubuntor524 tạo adhoc
<vubuntor524> cóa ai không? giúp mình chia sẻ mạng giữa 2 máy tính dùng ubuntu với?
<n2i> à, bằng gui thôi nhá :D
<vubuntor524> n2i: máy bàn và laptop
<GeekComp> vubuntor524: chia sẻ mạng giữa 1 máy có và 1 máy kỏ
<vubuntor524> n2i: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=713874
<bksupybot> Title: HOWTO: Internet sharing with Ubuntu (NAT Gateway) - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor524> mình đã làm theo trong này
<vubuntor524> nhưng không đc
<n2i> vubuntor524 có xài gui hem?
<vubuntor524> 2 máy trông thấy nhau và share file bình thường
<vubuntor524> ?
<vubuntor524> không hiểu?
<GeekComp> vubuntor524: 2 máy có wifi ko
<vubuntor524> ko
<vubuntor524> cáp thẳng
<GeekComp> xài dây à?
<vubuntor524> n2i: giao diện à bạn?
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor524> GeekComp: uh
<vubuntor524> n2i: có
<vubuntor524> n2i: teamviewer chứ?
<vubuntor524> :D
<n2i> tạo adhoc
<n2i> chọn share to other computer
<n2i> xoong
<n2i> còn cách khác thì mình hem rành
<vubuntor524> tạo như thế nào?
<n2i> GeekComp tut đi
<vubuntor524> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=713874
<bksupybot> Title: HOWTO: Internet sharing with Ubuntu (NAT Gateway) - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor524> mình làm theo trong này nhưng ko đc
<vubuntor524> chỉ share đc file thôi
<n2i> new connection trong network connection ấy
<vubuntor524> :-/
<GeekComp> vubuntor524: làm đúng nhu trong đấy chứ?
<vubuntor524> uh
<vubuntor524> 2 máy ping thấy nhau
<GeekComp> :-/
<GeekComp> ping thấy mà ko vô đk, ??
<vubuntor524> uh
<vubuntor524> máy kia ko vào đc mạng
<GeekComp> vubuntor524:  thá»­ thay ip xem
<vubuntor524> máy mà mình muốn share sang ý
<GeekComp> thay máy share là 192.168.1.xxx
<vubuntor524> 192.168.0.x à?
<GeekComp> máy kia  là 192.168.1.yyy
<vubuntor524> 192.168.0.xxx đc ko?
<GeekComp> ko
<GeekComp> cứ thử đi đã
<vubuntor524> uh
<GeekComp> cho nó cùng lớp với modem xem sao
<vubuntor524> ?
<vubuntor524> mình dùng d-com
<vubuntor524> :D
<GeekComp> :(
 * GeekComp nhà nghèo ếu có tiền chơi d-com
<vubuntor524> ?
<vubuntor524> d-com rẻ mà
<GeekComp> thế mời nghèo @@
<vubuntor524> :(
<vubuntor524> thế có thay nữa không?
<GeekComp> cứ thay đi
<vubuntor524> chỉ cần thay ở trong Network Connection thôi chứ?
<vubuntor391> co ai khong vay
<GeekComp> thay theo cái 10.86 gì gì đó đó
<vubuntor391> cho hoi chut xiu
<vubuntor391> minh cai lai win 7
<vubuntor391> truoc co cai ca ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor391> h mat fan boot kho khoi dong vao ubuntu rui
<GeekComp> !bg
<vubuntor391> fai lam the nao de khoi fuc lai vay
<GeekComp> .g GRUB 2
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<GeekComp> sặc
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 Basics - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<kid__lx> !grub2
<vubuntor391> minh cai bang live cd
<GeekComp> .g grub 2 ubuntu-vn.org
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<GeekComp> đó
<kid__lx> !grub 2
<GeekComp> bạn vô đó
<GeekComp> đọc phần khôi phục GRUB 2
<GeekComp> !grub
<GeekComp> hmm
<kid__lx> fsck bot
<vubuntor391> uk
<vubuntor391> thank nhieu
<GeekComp> texcrypf <- còn đây mà
<vubuntor391> ah
<GeekComp> sao bot die sớm thế
<vubuntor391> minh cai lai win ma
<vubuntor391> truoc cai ca win 7 va ubuntu
<vubuntor391> cai lai win 7 the la mat boot ubuntu
<vubuntor391> ah
<GeekComp> uhm thì đó
<vubuntor391> ban cho minh hoi
<vubuntor391> neu minh muon thao ubuntu 10.10 ra y
<vubuntor391> minh cai bang live cd thi lam the nao
<GeekComp> vubuntor391: có cài = wubi ko
<vubuntor391> no
<vubuntor391> cai bang live cd
<GeekComp> ko thì format ổ
<GeekComp> -> U die ngay
<vubuntor391> ax
<vubuntor391> minh cai vao o du lieu
<vubuntor391> minh trich mot fan o do ra rui cai ubuntu vao
<vubuntor391> minh chi can xoa phan vung do la dc ha ban
<GeekComp> ờ thì format ổ đó rùi merge lại
<vubuntor391> uk
<vubuntor391> minh hieu rui
<vubuntor391> thank ban nhieu
<GeekComp> no prob
<vubuntor096> ai chỉ giúp mình các share mạng giữa 2 computer với?
<vubuntor096> ai chỉ giúp mình các share mạng giữa 2 computer với?
<vubuntor096> có ai ko? giúp mình vowis?
<vubuntor096> có ai ko? giúp mình với?
<vubuntor096> ai chỉ giúp mình các share mạng giữa 2 computer với?
<vubuntor096> có ai ko? giúp mình với?
#ubuntu-vn 2011-03-05
<vubuntor147> help me!!!!
<vubuntor147> help me!!!!
<vubuntor748> A c cho em hoi cai office moi trong u co ten la gi vay nhi?
<CoconutCrab> openoffice?
<vubuntor748> ko phai la ban openoffice
<vubuntor748> no moi co ban moi mo`
<vubuntor748> A c cho em hoi cai office moi trong u co ten la gi vay nhi?
<CoconutCrab> libreoffice
<vubuntor748> a cho em hoi em cai libreoffice thi no thong bao cai thong qua ppa,ppa la gi ah?
<CoconutCrab> !ppa
<CoconutCrab> nobawk: dạy hộ con bot ppa cái?
<nobawk> CoconutCrab: vieest di, roi em day.
 * CoconutCrab đã dùng ppa bao giờ đâu :(
 * nobawk cũng chả mấy khi dùng :3
<nobawk> vubuntor748: ppa là mấy cái repo người ta tự build, rồi public cho mọingười
<nobawk> vubuntor748: ko phải official
<vubuntor979> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vubuntor600> alo
<vubuntor600> có ai biết tiếng Việt hong?
<GeekComp> bkphenny: "每組三台的機關型衝陣隊"?
<bkphenny> GeekComp: "Washed three organs of each type of matrix teams" (zh-TW to en, translate.google.com)
<vubuntor344> chào các Bác,
<vubuntor344> các B cho e hỏi giữa máy bàn và laptop xài mạng wifi có remote cho nhau được không vậy mấy B
<vubuntor344> sao không có ai help hết vậy
<UIT2011> có ai biết cách truyền tập tin trong pidgin khoog?
<n2i> tum keo vut vao la duoc
<_Tux_> UIT2011: kéo thả
<_Tux_> hết
<UIT2011> nhưng mà đang gửi là nó bảo lỗi không truyền được
<UIT2011> ý mình là có cách nào hỗ trợ để nó truyền tập tin ak
<_Tux_> UIT2011: up bản mới nhất
<UIT2011> nhận cũng không được
<UIT2011> luôn luôn là bản mới nhất
<CoconutCrab> yahoo thì chắc là được
<UIT2011> uhm, yahoo thi được
<n2i> UIT2011: khong duoc? no bao the nao?
<n2i> truyen file voi yahoo?
<vubuntor997> alo..!
<vubuntor997> chào cac bạn
<vubuntor997> cho minh hoi  1 chút
<vubuntor997> "máy tớ đa có ubuntu vs windows7 chạy song song"
<vubuntor997> vùa mượn được cái ổ cứng nưa có ưindoưs xp
<vubuntor997> mình vaò terminal gõ "sudo update-grub"
<vubuntor997> pass---> ok
<vubuntor997> vào file grb.cfg thấy đã có windows xp với uuid và thứ tự ô cứng
<vubuntor997> nhưng khi khởi đọng lại thì trình quản lý grub không có windows xp (nó vẫn như cũ)
<vubuntor997> giúp mình với .......
<vubuntor997> ( mình vẫn có thể vào ổ cứng kia có xp bàng cách ấn F8-chon ổ và vào bt,nhưng mình muốn grub qunr lý cho tiện)
<nobawk> ồ
<nobawk> bạn có 2 ổ cứng hả?
<vubuntor997> chào bạn
<vubuntor997> dúng vậy
<nobawk> eh
<nobawk> thế thì hơi lạ
<vubuntor997> ^^
<nobawk> lúc boot vào grub có thấy windows xp ko?
<vubuntor997> uh,cũng lạ....thứ tự uuid và so o cung dung luon
<vubuntor997> ....chỉ có ubuntu vs w7 như cũ
<nobawk> chạy update-grub nó ra cái gì?
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor997
<vubuntor997> (xp ở ổ thứ 2)
<vubuntor997> Generating grub.cfg ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-24-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-24-generic Found Windows NT/2000/XP on /dev/sda1 Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sdb1 done ongduc@GodFather:~$
<vubuntor997> đó bạn ơi !!
<vubuntor997> .........
<vubuntor997> Generating grub.cfg ...
<vubuntor997> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-24-generic
<vubuntor997> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-24-generic
<vubuntor997> Found Windows NT/2000/XP on /dev/sda1
<vubuntor997> Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sdb1
<vubuntor997> done
<nobawk> vubuntor997: h reboot ko thấy xp?
<nobawk> vubuntor997: hay là phải vào win7 mới thấy bootloader của xp
<vubuntor406> có ai ở đây hêm?
<dungwd> bên U mình copy file vào trong đĩa local disk (NTFS). khởi động lại qua win 7 không nhìn thấy các file đó
<chammua> copy file đó [20:47] <dungwd> copy vào đĩa có định dạng NTFS [20:47] <dungwd> sau đó qua win 7 không thấy các file đó
<chammua> help u ;))
<dungwd> hi
<dungwd> mới hỏi rồi
<dungwd> nhưng thấy bạn vô nên hỏi luôn
<dungwd> hi
<chammua> ê tìm trong này nè : http://www.mediafire.com/?jgreyj24m3e82um  lúc trước ai đó trên này gởi đó :)
<bksupybot> Title: Tu Hoc Su Dung Linux - Smith.N Ebooks.rar (at www.mediafire.com)
<vubuntor152> mat am thanh
<n2i> !bus
<n2i> !ibus
<n2i> botoototootttttttttttttttttttt
<vubuntor811> có ai không
<vubuntor811> có ai giúp mình không
<vubuntor811> hix ko có ai cả
<vubuntor078> alo có ai đó k0??? cho mình hỏi cái này nha :)
<vubuntor811> hỏi j bạn
<vubuntor078> mình mới cài duơc cai ibus-unikey, nhung sau môi lan khởi đọng nó k0 active duoc tren thanh taskbar
<vubuntor811> bạn cho nó khởi động cùng hệ thống
<vubuntor078> vào đau de chỉnh bạn
<vubuntor811> system
<vubuntor811> refer
<vubuntor811> starup pro
<vubuntor078> roi?
<vubuntor078> add no vao ha bạn?
<vubuntor811> uhm
<chammua> nghe liên khúc phượng hoảng của elvis phương rồi ngủ thôi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fh8I82A_hpw&feature=related
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - Liên Khúc Phượng Hoàng (at www.youtube.com)
<vubuntor811> mà hình như là nó tự active khởi động cùng mà :-s
<vubuntor078> nhung minh vào đó rồi 0 thay
<vubuntor078> dung là vạy :(
<vubuntor078> nhung máy mình thì k0 duoc :(
<vubuntor811> !ibus
<vubuntor078> potay
<vubuntor704> alo
<vubuntor704> alo
<vubuntor704> hi
<vubuntor704> hi
<vubuntor811> bạn cài ibus như thế nào thế
<vubuntor811> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/images/Tutb.png <--- hương dẫn này
<vubuntor811> chắc bạn chưa kích hoạt ibus thôi
#ubuntu-vn 2011-03-06
<vubuntor899> hi
<vubuntor899> minh muon hoi ve Ubuntu 64
<vubuntor899> minh thay ubuntu64 chay ko on dinh bang ubunu32
<vubuntor899> vi du:
<vubuntor899> * nhieu khi minh suspend thi no lai ra man hinh den ngom --> treo may! va phai tat di bat lai
<vubuntor899> * Khi khoi dong may thi chu Ubuntu va 4 dau  cham tren man hinh khoi dong nhin rat xau
<vubuntor899> cac ban cho minh hoi nhu vay la do minh cai dat chua du hay Ubuntu 64 thi no nhu vay???
<vubuntor899> truoc day minh dung ubuntu 32 tren may 32bit thi thay rat tot
<Lokiheero> vubuntor899: ram bao nhiêu?
<nobawk> vubuntor899: đang dùng driver gì?
<nobawk> vubuntor899: lỗi đó chắc do bản ubuntu 64, tốt nhất là nên dùng 32-bit nếu bạn ko có nhu cầu quá lớn ví dụ high performance computing, hay có rất rất nhiều ram
<vubuntor196> có ai giúp mình không
<n2i> bad request!
<vubuntor196> có ai không nhỉ :(
<n2i> error: unkown command!
<vubuntor196> :(
<HaDuyTin> có bro nào xài add on radio của ff koo
<vubuntor253> em muốn hỏi: Game Super Tux muốn nhẩy cao hết cỡ thì làm ntn?
<GeekComp> .g chat group facebook with pidgin
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://code.google.com/p/pidgin-facebookchat/issues/detail?id=839
<bksupybot> Title: Issue 839 - pidgin-facebookchat - Group chat feature in new Facebook groups - Project Hosting on Google Code (at code.google.com)
<GeekComp> vubuntor899: hello
<HaDuyTin> huhu sao máy cái add on radio của ff ko xài đc cái nào nữa hết vạy nè
<linvux> cho em hỏi
<linvux> em vừa cài driver cho card vga xong
<linvux> h ko vào đc ubuntu nữa
<linvux> ko vào đc cả terminal
<linvux> bi h em phải làm thế nào ạ
<linvux> cảm ơn các bác
<linhvux> ko bác nào giúp em ạ :(
<Lokiheero> .g monodeset
<bkphenny> Lokiheero: http://www.youtube.com/user/monoDesert
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - Kênh của monoDesert (at www.youtube.com)
<Lokiheero> .g nomodeset
<bkphenny> Lokiheero: http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/multimedia/442232-nvidia-nomodeset-kernel-parameter.html
<bksupybot> Title: Nvidia and nomodeset kernel parameter (at forums.opensuse.org)
<Lokiheero> linhvux: cứ modeset với nomodeset mà google
<linhvux> dạ
<Lokiheero> linhvux: card vga gì?
<linhvux> ati radeon 5450 ạ
<linhvux> bác hướng dẫn em cụ thể đc ko ạ
<linhvux> em tìm mà ko hiểu j hết
<nobawk> chắc do cấuhình sai driver
<linhvux> em đã dow cái file .run trên trang chủ ati
<linhvux> chạy lệnh
<nobawk> ờ
<nobawk> dùng .run là cho những ngườii advanced user rồi
<linhvux> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<nobawk> người dùng bình thường nên cài qua repository
<nobawk> những người cài đc .run phải có kiến thức kha khá về linux thì may ra mới chơi đc
<linhvux> sau đó chạy tiếp sudo sh ~/Desktop/*****.run
<nobawk> tối nhất dùng trong repo
<linhvux> thế bi h em phải làm thế nào hả bác
<nobawk> xoá đi cài lại?
<linhvux> bi h ko khởi động vào u đc nữa
<nobawk> linhvux: đó là biện phát nhanh, đỡ đau đầu nhất
<linhvux> cài lại ubuntu á
<linhvux> :-ss
<nobawk> ờ
<linhvux> haizzzz
<nobawk> phong cách windows, hỏng thì ta cài lại :))
<Lokiheero> nobawk: hình như chỉ config lại Xorg là được mà
<linhvux> bao nhiêu film xxx của em để hết trong ấy
<linhvux> kỉ niệm của em
<n2i> :D
<n2i> với mấy em mấy ả
<linhvux> bác nghĩ cách giúp em với
<n2i> hở?
<nobawk> Lokiheero: ko vào đc term lại phải chỉ chroot mệt
<nobawk> linhvux: vào livecd mà copy file ra
<nobawk> linhvux: copy xong thì cũng lại luôn 1 công đôi việc :))
<linhvux> đúng
<linhvux> thế rốt cuộc là ko có cách nào ngoài cài lại à
<nobawk> có rất nhiều cách
<nobawk> nhưng cài lại là cách nhanh nhất
<linhvux> sặc
<n2i> nobawk ngủ trưa đi anh
<n2i> :D
<n2i> ...tiễn khách..
<nobawk> mình còn chưa ăn uống gì :))
<linhvux> thế sau khi cài lại
<linhvux> em muốn cài driver vga thì nên dùng cách nào thế
<nobawk> linhvux: thì cứ thế mà dùng, đừng có .run .xxx gì nữa
<nobawk> nó có sẵn driver rồi
<linhvux> nhưng ko cài
<nobawk> đang ngon thì đừng có thay làm gì
<n2i> thấy ngon rồi thì cứ thế xài thôi
<linhvux> máy nóng lắm
<nobawk> linhvux: thế cài cái driver ở trong repository
<n2i> linhvux không thì tự build nếu có src :D
<n2i> @@
<n2i> chắc chết tức tưởi quá
<linhvux> trong synaptic hay j j đấy à
<nobawk> ờ
<linhvux> haizzzzz
<vubuntor655> alo
<vubuntor655> có bác nào biết cách create thêm card loopback trong linux ko?
<vubuntor655> xin chỉ giúp em với
<n2i> thử gúc đê
<vubuntor230> anh chi oi
<n2i> có một cái roài, xài chi lắm :D
<vubuntor230> em k co dia cd
<n2i> @@
<vubuntor230> muon cai he dieu hanh ubuntu lam sao bjo
<n2i> usb
<n2i> LAN
<n2i> vv
<n2i> từ HDD
<n2i> tùy
<vubuntor655> #n2i : tình hình là em xài Ubuntu máy thật nha
<vubuntor985> em dung ohan mem
<vubuntor655> #n2i : cài thêm máy ảo U server
<vubuntor985> Unetbootin
<vubuntor655> #n2i : muốn 2 máy nỗi với nhau
<vubuntor985> dua vao usb roi`
<nobawk> (:\
<vubuntor985> em kai may tinh ao?la vituarbox
<vubuntor655> #n2i : trong trường hợp ko có cable mạng thì ko thể kết nối đc
<vubuntor985> anh chi nao giuo em vs
<nobawk> dùng máy ảo hả
<n2i> cho NAT nhỉ
<vubuntor655> #n2i : vì vậy cần nối máy ảo với máy thật thông qua giao diện loopback interface
<nobawk> bridge
<nobawk> nat gì
<vubuntor655> nếu bridge vào eth0 thì sẽ ko kết nối đc
<vubuntor655> nếu như eth0 ko cắm dây mang
<nobawk> ko cắm dây mạng
<vubuntor655> nếu cắm dây mạng thì cách đó giải quyết đc vấn đề
<nobawk> thì dùng lan?
<vubuntor655> yes
<vubuntor655> lan j?
<nobawk> tại bridge nó cần có 1 cái switch hay router
<vubuntor655> dùng card mạng để share ngoài loopback
<nobawk> haiz
<vubuntor655> bây giờ bỏ hết swith hay router đi
<nobawk> cắm dây mạng vào rồi bridge rồi thích làm gì thì làm
<nobawk> hết
<vubuntor655> em chỉ cần 2 máy kết nối thông qua loopback thôi
<nobawk> thì dùng nat
<nobawk> xong
<vubuntor655> nói căm dây mang thì còn nói làm gì
<vubuntor655> dùng nat cũng cần cắm dây mạng
<nobawk> lolz?
<nobawk> cuối cùng là làm gì?
<vubuntor655> túm lại bác nobawk có biết bridge máy ảo vào loopback interface ko
<vubuntor655> xin chỉ giúp
<nobawk> dể làm gì?
<vubuntor655> việc này trên máy thật windows em làm ngon roi
<nobawk> hờ hờ
<nobawk> trên ubuntu ko bridge đc hả?
<vubuntor655> để kết nối máy thật và máy ảo sao cho chúng cug mạng LAN (với đk ko cắm dây mạng)
<nobawk> cái này lằng nhằng
<nobawk> tự google đi
<vubuntor655> nếu ko kết nối thông qua loopback thì trên windows cũng ko kết nối đc (trường hợp ko cắm dây mạng nha)
<vubuntor655> hix
<nobawk> (:\
<vubuntor655> Google mãi rồi
<vubuntor655> search cả trên 4rum cũng chả tìm đc bài viết nào hướng dẫn cả
<vubuntor165> anh chi oi
<vubuntor165> em cai may tinh ao?
<vubuntor165> roi dung ohan mem dua ubuntu vao usb
<vubuntor165> nhung em k the chay may tinh ao? ay la sao anh chi nhi>
<vubuntor165> em dung viturbox
<vubuntor165> search google cung k thay huong dan ji ve cai he dieu hanh cho viturbox
<vubuntor165> giup em vs
<vubuntor655> cài = usb phải ko
<vubuntor165> da
<vubuntor165> usb 2G
<n2i> gì mà ỏm tỏi thế này
<vubuntor165> dang tim anh nao giup em vs
<vubuntor165> hix
<vubuntor655> trước tiên phải cho VM nhận usb trước khí khởi động đã
<vubuntor655> sau đó khởi động ấn F12
<vubuntor165> Vm la ji anh
<vubuntor655> để chọn thiết bị khởi động trước
<vubuntor655> lúc đó chọn usb là đc
<vubuntor165> em kai may tinh ao? roi`
<vubuntor165> va he dieu hanh roi
<vubuntor655> VM là virtual machine = máy ảo
<vubuntor165> bjo lam sao nua anh
<vubuntor165> vay la vao may tinh ao?
<vubuntor165> vao cai dat ha? anh
<vubuntor655> ý bạn là muốn cài mới 1 máy ảo chứ gì
<nobawk> vubuntor655: trên windows làm như lào?
<vubuntor655> tạo loopback trên windows hả
<vubuntor932> em bi out
<vubuntor932> em cai moi may tinh ao do anh
<vubuntor932> bjo em vao cai dat roi`
<vubuntor655> ý bạn là muốn cài mới 1 máy ảo chứ gì
<vubuntor655> trong máy ảo có hộ trợ ổ đĩa ảo
<vubuntor932> la so anh
<vubuntor655> có thể insert file iso vào đc
<vubuntor932> bjo em phai lam sao
<vubuntor655> tại sao bạn ko xài cách đó cho nhanh
<vubuntor932> em k biet
<vubuntor932> hix2
<vubuntor655> xài = usb làm chi cho rắc roiif
<vubuntor932> em k co may tinh
<vubuntor932> nen muon tim hieu kai nay
<vubuntor932> vay bjo em phai lam sao anh
<vubuntor932> tai lai file ubuntu ha? anh
<vubuntor932> va xoa file cai dat vao usb di nua
<vubuntor655> down đĩa cài dang ubuntu.iso về
<vubuntor932> may tinh quan net k co dia cd anh oi
<vubuntor655> vào phần setting của máy ảo ý
<vubuntor932> da
<vubuntor655> rồi insert vào
<vubuntor932> em vao roi
<vubuntor655> phần storage
<vubuntor932> da
<vubuntor655> sau đó khởi động máy ảo là đc
<vubuntor932> anh oi
<vubuntor932> em tai ve da~
<vubuntor932> hi
<vubuntor932> may khoi dong lai mat mat file ay roi`
<vubuntor932> ah` vao phần storage roi chon empty ah` anh
<vubuntor655> bạn ko có máy tính à
<vubuntor932> da vang
<vubuntor655> nếu ko có thì mua máy đi rồi hãy học
<vubuntor932> em muon co he dieu hanh cua rieng minh kia
<vubuntor932> anh giup em di
<vubuntor932> em dang tai lai
<vubuntor932> dk 7% roi`
<vubuntor932> nag qua anh a`h
<vubuntor932> a`h ti nua tai xong chon ubuntu.vid hay empty anh oi
<vubuntor932> de dua file iso vao do'
<vubuntor932> mai mak moi 18% anh oi
<n2i> tải gì thế?
<n2i> lấy roi, đập cho nó chạy nhanh lên
<vubuntor932> ubuntu
<n2i> á
<n2i> mấy trăm MB lận
<vubuntor932> dk 32% roi`
<vubuntor932> em dung phan mem tai?
<vubuntor932> a`h ti nua tai xong chon ubuntu.vid hay empty anh oi
<vubuntor932> anh oi chon kai nao` trong 2 kai na`y
<n2i> tải làm gì thế?
<vubuntor932> em k biet
<vubuntor932> hix2
<vubuntor932> cai may tinh ao?
<vubuntor932> em cai roi`
<vubuntor932> viturbox
<vubuntor932> h tai ubuntu
<vubuntor932> em cai vao usb
<vubuntor932> em dung phan mem dua he dieu hanh do vao usb roi`
<n2i> cài vào usb làm gì?
<vubuntor932> may tinh ao?
<vubuntor932> no khoi dong lai
<vubuntor932> mak chang thay ji`
 * n2i hem hiểu gì hết á
<n2i> ý là muốn có cái ubuntu chạy trên usb hử?
<vubuntor932> vang
<n2i> vì cậu không có máy tính?
<vubuntor932> vang
<vubuntor932> h lam sao anh
<vubuntor932> em lam may ngay roi` mak k dk
<vubuntor932> dk 67% roi`
<vubuntor932> sap xpng mak k co ai chi?
<vubuntor932> hix2
<n2i> thế này
<vubuntor932> sao anh
<n2i> cài vào usb thì cần gì máy ảo
<vubuntor932> la sao em k hieu>?
<vubuntor932> thay ai kng bao? phai co may tinh ao? ma`k
<n2i> giờ cần một cái ubuntu cài vào usb, để tha theo
<n2i> rồi cắm vào máy tính khác và xài phải hem?
<vubuntor932> em muon co may tinh ao? luon dk k anh
<vubuntor932> thay may tinh ao? kung hay lam'
<vubuntor932> anh luk nay bao?
<vubuntor932> vào phần setting
<n2i> máy tính ảo, thì phải chạy trong máy tính thật chớ sao
<vubuntor932> rồi insert vào
<n2i> muốn máytính ảo là thế nào
<vubuntor932> em cai viturbox roi`
<vubuntor932> em tai sap xong roi`
<vubuntor932> hix
<vubuntor932> mak tai xong chon ubuntu.vid hay empty anh oi
<vubuntor932> de insert do'
<vubuntor932> giup em vs
<vubuntor932> hix2
<n2i> ubuntu.vid là cái gì?
<n2i> cái kia nữa?
<n2i> muốn máy tính ảo
<vubuntor932> em vao setting
<n2i> sao không cài lên usb rồi đi đâu xài đó
<n2i> setting của ai?
<vubuntor932> trong viturbox do'
<vubuntor932> storage
<vubuntor932> va insert
<vubuntor932> hix2
<vubuntor932> nhung em k biet la o? dau
<vubuntor932> em tai xong roi`
<vubuntor932> anh nao giupe m vs
<vubuntor932> em dung  Unetbootin
<vubuntor932> dua vao usb roi`
<vubuntor932> h lam sao nua anh
<vubuntor932> dien dan ubuntu ho tro kieu ji the nay`
<vubuntor932> hoi ka ngay k tl
<vubuntor932> hix2
<n2i> đưa vào usb rồi? thì xài thôi
<n2i> nhưng unetbootin nó ko hỗ trợ làm cho ta có khả năng lưu lại cấu hình trên usb
<n2i> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/using-a-portable-virtualbox-to-run-linux-from-usb/
<bksupybot> Title: Creating a Portable VirtualBox to run Linux from USB | USB Pen Drive Linux (at www.pendrivelinux.com)
<n2i> xem đỡ cái này đi
<vubuntor932> hi
<vubuntor932> em cam on nha
<GeekComp> vubuntor932: alo
<GeekComp> vubuntor932: can me help you?
<n2i> GeekComp câu tiếng anh hài thế
<GeekComp> ken mi hiếp diu?
<n2i> Ken ai hép diu chứ
<GeekComp> thía mới hài
<GeekComp> mi tự hiếp mi
<GeekComp> @@
<chammua> monodevelop cài trên amd ram 764mb có nặng quá không các bác
<chammua> trước đó t cũng cài thêm eclipse, geany, gPHPEdit, netbean rồi
<GeekComp> hé hé
 * GeekComp ko thèm đụng tới nó
<nobawk> !network-pm
<nobawk> bot chết rồi sao
<GeekComp> vubuntor066: có chi hông bợn?
<n2i> GeekComp:  thích nói chuyện nhỉ
<GeekComp> vừa ngủ dậy @@
<vubuntor066> GeekComp: the' iu muon' to' hoi? chuyen. gi ` ?
<GeekComp> ẹc
<vubuntor066> GeekComp: sao zay ?
 * GeekComp núp thoai
<vubuntor066> thu 7, cn khong di choi với girlfriend sao ?
<GeekComp> vubuntor066: :-/
<GeekComp> sao tên ni biết mềnh có gf
<vubuntor066> GeekComp: tại bạn hỏi đấy nhâ, chứ có phải tại tớ đâu :P tớ có biết đâu
<vubuntor066> chạy nhanh vật
<vubuntor066> cào ruột té đây
<vubuntor276> help me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<vubuntor276> hiiiiiiiiiiiii
<nobawk> !help
<nobawk> bot vẫn chết
<vubuntor905> có ai không
<nobawk> ko
<GeekComp> vubuntor276 vubuntor905: ken ai hép diu?
<vubuntor905> à
<vubuntor905> cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor905> tại sao mình dùng netbean
<vubuntor905> cứ liên tục là không gõ đc
<GeekComp> ?
<vubuntor905> mỗi lần build xong
<vubuntor905> quay trở lại để type code
 * GeekComp dùng suốt có bị bao h đâu
<vubuntor905> thì chỉ có thể di chuyển con trỏ = chuột
<vubuntor905> chứ không thể gõ đc chữ j
<vubuntor905> :(
<GeekComp> nhờ ai đó team viewer hộ
<GeekComp> chứ /me mạng lởm
<GeekComp> ko team đk
<HaDuyTin> co ai xem MU VS Liv ko
<GeekComp> HaDuyTin: có
<GeekComp> nhưng hem phải /me
<HaDuyTin> sao cai sopcast của em chỉnh full screen không đc
<HaDuyTin> bấm full là tối thui luôn
<GeekComp> sao hum nay toàn những lỗi quái gở thế @@
 * GeekComp đi núp
<HaDuyTin> up rồi hả trời :'(
<nobawk> chắc do driver
<nobawk> hoặc chỉnh lại cái video output
<HaDuyTin> chinh video uotput chổ nào thế ạ
<GeekComp> HaDuyTin: bộ chọn hệ thống đa phương tiện
<GeekComp> hoặc vô Preference của nó
<GeekComp> mà chỉnh
<HaDuyTin> ah mà của em ko có phần system seting
<n2i> !spam
<n2i> booooooooooottttt!!!!
<vubuntor725> xin chao
<vubuntor725> cho em hoi cach cai dat ubuntu bang wubi
<C4NoC> !bg
<C4NoC> !bg
<vubuntor725> khi em da download ban 10.04 destop.iso ve roi
<C4NoC> vubuntor725: mount cái iso đó lên mà cài
<vubuntor725> chay wubi van phai down ve tiếp là sao ạ
<C4NoC> ko
<C4NoC> cái iso đủ rồi
<vubuntor725> khi em chạy wubi
<vubuntor725> nó vẫn down về nữa
<vubuntor725> em cho nó chạy trên nền của win xp
<C4NoC> rút dây mạng ra
<C4NoC> cho nó khỏi update
<vubuntor725> thế là ok hả anh
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor725> nó tự động nhận à
#ubuntu-vn 2012-02-27
<haidt> 2 khanh_coltech
<haidt> tình hình câu hỏi font japanese hôm bửa là gio PHP chưa mở command một số extension
<GeekComp> ợ, vẫn cái font mail sao
 * GeekComp chịu oài
<haidt> xong roài
<khanh_coltech> haidt: oh
<khanh_coltech> haidt: cụ thể là extension gì đấy?
<haidt> ah
<haidt> xíu minh goi mail cho ban nhá
<haidt> zờ mình bận quá
<kid__> --more--
<vubuntor270> hihiih
<kid__> hí
<vubuntor676> giup e vs cac a oi
<vubuntor676> alo
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor676> e vua cai ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor676> song song vs win 7
<vubuntor676> rui sao khoi dong khi boot thi ko co bang chon lua de vao
<vubuntor676> no vao thang win7 lun a oi
<Stanley00> bạn cài win 7 sau à?
<Stanley00> coi cái link sau đi
<Stanley00> !fix grub2
<ubot2`> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<vubuntor676> da
<vubuntor676> ok
<vubuntor676> thx a
<vubuntor676> de e xem
<vubuntor676> ko vao dc trang zxc a oi
<vubuntor676> :(
<GeekComp> vubuntor676: ?
<GeekComp> http://zxc232.wordpress.com/ đây á?
<Stanley00> GeekComp: cài win 7 sau ubuntu
<vubuntor676> cai sau ubuntu ah
<vubuntor676> nhung ma jo e dang xai win7
<vubuntor676> jo sao a
<GeekComp> vubuntor676: giờ bạn muốn vào lại Ubuntu?
<vubuntor676> sao e vua cai may thang ban
<vubuntor676> thi vao bt
<vubuntor676> e thi lai ko dc
<vubuntor676> :(
<GeekComp> Stanley00: cắt nghĩa hộ cái, thankss
<GeekComp> vubuntor676: tức là bạn cài Ubuntu, sau đó lại cài win7, nhưng giờ không vô được win 7 ??
<vubuntor676> no
<vubuntor676> e dang xai win7
<vubuntor676> vua cai ubuntu
<vubuntor676> jo boot
<vubuntor676> thi vao thang win7
<vubuntor676> ko co su lua chon vao ubuntu
<GeekComp> à há
<GeekComp> đã hiểu
<vubuntor676> yeah
<vubuntor676> giup e
<vubuntor676> e ga` moi
<GeekComp> bạn cài bằng wubi hay cài trực tiếp?
<vubuntor676> wubi a
<GeekComp> ợ, biết mà
<vubuntor676> tai live no bao loi
<vubuntor676> busy bos
<vubuntor676> box
<GeekComp> vubuntor676: bạn tải lại file iso, copy ra usb rồi cài từ usb nha
<GeekComp> à nhầ
<GeekComp> @.@
<GeekComp> loạn
<vubuntor676> :(
<GeekComp> vubuntor676: bạn tải lại file iso
<GeekComp> cài lại từ chương trình ổ ảo nào đó
<vubuntor676> thay cung zj
<vubuntor676> hoi trua e tai lai ban khac rui
<vubuntor676> jo tai ban khac
<vubuntor676> mount iso vao
<vubuntor676> rui cai wubi lun ha a
<GeekComp> uhm
<vubuntor676> :(
<vubuntor676> de xem
<vubuntor676> ma sao e thay cung zj ma a
<GeekComp> bạn cài lại
<GeekComp> chụp ảnh
<GeekComp> rùi gửi lên đây hộ mình
<vubuntor676> hjc
<vubuntor676> e hok co may a
<vubuntor676> :(
<GeekComp> vubuntor676: chụp ảnh = win 7 của bạn đó
<vubuntor676> chup bang phim printscr ha
<GeekComp> ờ
<vubuntor676> roi
<vubuntor676> e chup 1 mo rui
<vubuntor676> jo send o dau day a
<vubuntor676> cho e yahoo a di
<GeekComp> bạn up lên host nào cũng được
<vubuntor676> a
<vubuntor676> cho e yahoo di
<vubuntor676> e up ko dc
<vubuntor676> :(
<vubuntor676> jup e
<Stanley00> GeekComp: ôi, thật là vãi, hồi nãy bảo cài song song, giờ lại ra wubi :-ss
<locodir-user_> các bác ơi cho em hỏi 1 chút
<locodir-user_> ^^
<locodir-user_> mình có thể lấy đĩa gốc ở đâu  nhỉ??
<lehoangcuong> hey có ai đó không?
<lehoangcuong> mình hỏi cái này với
<lehoangcuong> Stanley00
<lehoangcuong> Stanley00, Có đó không bác
<Stanley00> lehoangcuong: hi
<lehoangcuong> ra yahoo cái
<lehoangcuong> PM qua yahôo nãy giờ không được là sao?
<kid__> kônbaoa
<GeekComp> ợ! giờ có vụ súp bọt qua à hú à?
<Stanley00> GeekComp: người quen của /me mà :D
<GeekComp> hơ hơ
<vubuntor687> moi nguoi co the cho hoi trong terminal thi sau khi tao 1 file txt roi thi lam sao de mo file do cung nhu dong no lai vay?
<Stanley00> dùng nano hoặc vi hoặc less và cat
<vubuntor687> bac giai thich tung cai dung de lam gi dc ko?
<vubuntor687> ko thi lam sao biet cai nao de dong cai nao de mo
<Stanley00> vubuntor687: máy bạn có GUI không?
<vubuntor687> la cai gi ~:>
<vubuntor687> newbie ubuntu :(
<Stanley00> vubuntor687: dùng lệnh gedit file.txt đi :F
<vubuntor687> a terminal dang cai` scim bridge
<vubuntor687> the cho ti nua hoi tiep vay :|
<vubuntor687> tks bac'
<vubuntor687> mo bang lenh vi tren terminal thi lam sao dong no lai vay @_@
<Stanley00> vubuntor687: nhấn ESc
<Stanley00> !wq enter
<ubot2`> Factoid 'wq enter' not found
<vubuntor687> !wq enter xong no ve lai cai file txt do tiep >"<
<ubot2`> vubuntor687: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vubuntor687> ...
<vubuntor687> co ai tra loi cau hoi ko :(
<vubuntor687> mo = vi file txt roi thi lam sao de dong no
<Stanley00> vubuntor687: thế mình mới nói gì :-ss
<vubuntor687> ESC
<vubuntor687> no cha lam gi ca
<vubuntor687> :|
<Stanley00> rồi !wq enter nữa
<vubuntor687> no bao the
<vubuntor687> command not found
<Stanley00> à,  ESC :wq! thì phải
<vubuntor687> a` dc roi
<vubuntor687> may cai huong dan ben search google chan qua
<vubuntor687> huong dan mo voi gi` gi`
<vubuntor687> cha co dong
<vubuntor687> :|
<Stanley00> ai biểu bạn muốn làm siu nhân làm gì
<vubuntor687> :(
<Stanley00> với lại có cả một lô tài liệu hd rồi,
<Stanley00> gõ thử vi_tutor xem
<Stanley00> vimtutor chứ... đó giờ không đụng tới thằng vi này, chả nhớ gì hết
<vubuntor687> >"<
<vubuntor687> chep
<vubuntor687> phai cai` no nua
<vubuntor687> du` sao thi cam on bac nhieu`
<Stanley00> không dám
<vubuntor687> hoi dot tieng anh nen cung nghai doc tl tieng anh
<vubuntor687> :(
<Stanley00> thế bạn muốn làm gì mà chạy dòng lệnh vậy? gedit có đó sao không dùng?
<vubuntor687> bai tap no yeu cau nhu the nen phai lam the thoi
<vubuntor687> li thuyet thi day may cai ben phan cung
<vubuntor687> deathlock tum lum
<vubuntor687> bai tap thi ngoi go go tren terminal
<vubuntor687> ...
<Stanley00> ôi, tội lỗi, phải chiến đấu với linux vì cái môn OS
<vubuntor687> du sao thi ngoi may mo` no giet thoi gian cung tot chan
<vubuntor687> :|
#ubuntu-vn 2012-02-28
<vubuntor200> alo
<vubuntor200> cac anh cho e hoi chut
<vubuntor200> em dang dung ubuntu 11
<vubuntor200> sau khi xoa bo ccsm
<vubuntor200> thi tren desk top mat luon menu phia tren
<vubuntor200> va thanh Launcher
<vubuntor200> em muon lay lai 2 thanh phan do thi lam the nao a
<vubuntor200> thank cac bac nhieu
<vubuntor200> lolo
<n0bawk> xong rồi hả
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor615> Hepl me
<vubuntor615> hjhjhhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<vubuntor615> co ai khong
<Dynamo> vubuntor615: ya!
<Dynamo> !ask | vubuntor615
<ubot2`> vubuntor615: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor615> hjhj
<vubuntor615> Mình đang dùng UBT
<vubuntor615> Tự nhiên
<vubuntor615> không bấm được phím số
<Stanley00> vubuntor615: làm ơn gõ hết rồi hãy enter nha bạn, như thế này khó chịu lắm
<vubuntor615> OK
<Dynamo> vubuntor615: bật numlock chưả
<Dynamo> *chÆ°a?*
<vubuntor710> bao gio dc register nick vay
<Stanley00> vubuntor710: reg nick gì bạn?
<vubuntor710> nick trong forum day ban
<Stanley00> vubuntor710: bao giờ cũng được, bạn cứ lên qorum mà reg thôi
<vubuntor710> no' bao tam ngung` roi
<vubuntor710> bao lau roi ban a`
<Stanley00> ợ, ngưng rồi á? vậy bạn phải hỏi mấy admin trong này mới được
<vubuntor710> ok ban
<vubuntor710> cam on ban
<vubuntor678> co ai o day k
<vubuntor678> giup minh voi
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor678> minh cai ubuntu tren win 7 64bit
<vubuntor678> sao minh cai den phan who are you
<vubuntor678> la no treo may .
<vubuntor678> minh doi no hon 30' no van y chang nhu vay
<vubuntor678> k hieu nguyen nhan sao luon
<Stanley00>  banj caif bangwf wubi af?
<Stanley00> bạn cài bằng wubi à?
<vubuntor678> minh cai bang usb
<Stanley00> bạn có check sum trước khi bung ra usb không? có thể do file iso tải về bị lỗi
<vubuntor678> ah ban oi
<vubuntor678> minh cai dc roi
<vubuntor678> nhung luc nay
<vubuntor678> minh k cai dc
<vubuntor678> minh vao lai win 7
<vubuntor678> nhung k vao dc
<vubuntor678> no cu o cho~ mang hinh den den
<vubuntor678> nhung the win cua minh sao k ban
<Stanley00> vụ này mình không rành nữa, bạn chờ người khác giải quyết nha...
<Dynamo> ợ
<Dynamo> người khác là ai ta
<vubuntor678> ban oi
<vubuntor678> co ai giup minh k
<vubuntor678> tai soa minh vao win k dc vay
<Dynamo> vubuntor678: <- số đẹp thôi giúp dzậy
<vubuntor678> thanks ban nhieu lam
<Dynamo> vubuntor678: tại menu boot lúc reset máy
<vubuntor678> ban co the cho minh so dt
<Dynamo> bạn phải chọn Windows
<vubuntor678> ah
<Dynamo> vubuntor678: mình không súp bọt qua điện thoại
<vubuntor678> da
<vubuntor678> ah ban oi
<Dynamo> ?
<vubuntor678> minh lan dau su dung
<vubuntor678> nen cung k ro la cai win va ubuntu
<vubuntor678> no co xung dot k ban
<Dynamo> ko có xung gì hết
<Dynamo> vubuntor678 bạn mới dùng U thì đọc cái này
<Dynamo> !bg | vubuntor678
<ubot2`> vubuntor678: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor678> thanks anh
<Dynamo> hêm có chê
<vubuntor678> hix
<Dynamo> hê hê
<vubuntor678> ua ? anh o day 24/24 ha
<Dynamo> Dynamo: hêm mình ko onl liên tục
<Dynamo> ặc
<Dynamo> sao lại gán tên mình vô ta
<vubuntor678> the ah
<vubuntor678> anh co YH k
<Dynamo> vubuntor678: dạo gần đây thì chắc 10/24h
<vubuntor678> cho e xin de co gi kho khan nho anh giup do
<vubuntor678> vay ah
<Dynamo> bạn cứ lên đây hỏi
<Dynamo> có nhiều người dễ giúp hơn
<vubuntor678> thanks
<Dynamo> hêm có chê
<vubuntor678> may em cau hinh cao
<Dynamo> @>.@
<vubuntor678> ma sao khoi dong ubuntu cham the nhi
 * Dynamo máy cùi
<vubuntor678> hix
<Dynamo> vubuntor678: bạn đã vào ubuntu chưa
<vubuntor678> minh vao roi
<vubuntor678> ma chu k biet lam sao de lam nhu anh noi nhi
<vubuntor678> em thay chu sutdown
<vubuntor678> dau co thay cho windowns nao dau
<Dynamo> ọc
<Dynamo> lúc restart
<Dynamo> nó hiện ra 1 cái bảng
<Dynamo> có độ 5,6 dòng gì đó
<Dynamo> có Ubuntu .... nè
<Dynamo> có Windows .... nè
<vubuntor678> em hien h dang o unbuntu ne
<vubuntor678> chu em sutdown dung k anh
<vubuntor678> e nhan shut down
<Dynamo> bạn đanh dùng bản mới nhất hả
<vubuntor678> no hien ra 1 cai bang
<vubuntor678> da
<Dynamo> uhm
<Dynamo> nhấn restart đi
<vubuntor678> co chu restar va shut down
<Dynamo> uhm chữ restart đó
<vubuntor678> xong roi
<vubuntor678> no ra cai ban?
<vubuntor678> danh pass vao
<Dynamo> ờ đó
<Dynamo> ọc
<Dynamo> nó bị lỗi roài
<vubuntor678> danh vao thi lai vao ubutu
<Dynamo> hmm
<vubuntor678> ec ec
<Dynamo> bạn nhấn thế này nha
<vubuntor678> rua chu lam sao anh
<Dynamo> tìm trên bàn phím
<vubuntor678> da
<Dynamo> có phím SysRq ko
<vubuntor678> k co anh oi
<Dynamo> máy bàn hả?
<vubuntor678> may laptop ma
<Dynamo> ọc
<Dynamo> vậy thử nhấn thế này nha
<Dynamo> Alt + PrtScr + R E I S U B
<Dynamo> đoạn cuối nhấn từng phím 1
<vubuntor678> da roi
<Dynamo> !ask | vubuntor444
<ubot2`> vubuntor444: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<Dynamo> dạo này lắm số đẹp ghê
<vubuntor678> no hien ra cai ban nhu anh noi roi
<Dynamo> uhm
<Dynamo> chọn Windows đi
<vubuntor678> sac
<vubuntor678> no chay di mo roi
<Dynamo> là vô win bềnh thừng
<Dynamo> "chay di mo" là sao ta
<vubuntor678> chu lai trong ubuntu
<Dynamo> ặc bạn chọn bằng bàn phím ấy
<Dynamo> để cái dòng sáng sáng xuống ô Windows
<vubuntor678> ah ah
<vubuntor678> anh oi
<vubuntor678> em chia o cung cho HDH linux
<vubuntor678> chu muon no giong cai thang o C thi lam sao anh
<Dynamo> :-ss
<Dynamo> linux không có khái niệm ổ C
<vubuntor678> da
<vubuntor678> k
<vubuntor678> y cua em la
<vubuntor678> cai o dia do; k xoa dc do'
<vubuntor678> em hieu roi
<vubuntor678> anh oi
<Dynamo> ?
<vubuntor678> minh nen cai soft diet virut gi cho ubutun anh
<Dynamo> vubuntor678: soft delete đó bạn
<Dynamo> =))
<vubuntor678> anh cho em xin link dc k
<vubuntor678> em down ve em cai
<Dynamo> đùa thôi, bạn thấy file nào khả nghi thì cứ delete thôi
<Dynamo> diệt virus trên Ubuntu là gần như không cần
<Dynamo> còn nếu muốn xem file nào nhiễm virus trên Ubuntu bạn dùng ClamAV
<Dynamo> Stanley00: ClamAV còn thịnh hành không ấy nhỉ
<Dynamo> vubuntor444: <- sn nào vô đây
<Stanley00> Dynamo: dont know... giờ /me không còn dùng AV nữa, hết window rồi
<Stanley00> :D
<vubuntor888> I want to change ububntu 11.10 to 11.04. what do I do?
<vubuntor867> alooo
<vubuntor867> ??
#ubuntu-vn 2012-02-29
<vubuntor854> cho minh hoi lam sao chinh sua file he thong trong ubuntu
<vubuntor615> minh không bấm được phím số ở phầm phím số mở rộng của
<Dynamo> vubuntor615: onl từ tối hum qua đến giờ á?
<vubuntor110> hello
<Dynamo> !hi
<ubot2`> Chào bạn!
<khanh_coltech> !hi
<vubuntor110> co bay bay cho minh lam hieu ung lua chay voi
<Dynamo> vubuntor110: lửa cháy thì bạn đang đọc hướng dẫn nào thì làm theo hướng dẫn đó thôi
<vubuntor110> cu nhu moi nguoi xoa het bai huong dan roi na
<Dynamo> .g linux hiệu ứng vn-zoom
<vubuntor110> cha thay bai nao day du ca
<vubuntor110> ban nao co link huong dan ko cho minh voi
<Dynamo> http://www.vn-zoom.com/f316/linux-toan-tap-voi-101-hieu-ung-clip-dep-quyen-ru-560332.html
<Dynamo> đây
<vubuntor110> de minh thu xem cam on cac ban nhju nha
<vubuntor110> goog luck
<vubuntor647> hi, co ai hok cho minh hoi ty
<vubuntor647> minh cai trac eroute = sudo apt-get install traceroute
<vubuntor647> nhung no bao loi the nay`
<vubuntor647> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<vubuntor647> co' ai xem giup minh voi' :D
<vubuntor647> co' ai ko
<vubuntor647> jup minh voi
<vubuntor647> :((
<vubuntor664> Xin chao, minh muon xoa het cac file ten la .DS_Store trong cac thu muc, minh thu dung lenh: "find ./ | grep DS_Store |rm -rf" ma ko dc
<vubuntor664> ai giup minh voi :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor664: lol
<_Tux_> find ./ -iname DS_Store -exec rm {}
<_Tux_> find ./ -iname DS_Store -exec rm {} \;
<_Tux_> nếu nhiều quá
<_Tux_> thì xài xargs
<vubuntor664> copy nguyen roi chay ha ban? co can that the can j ko? :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor664: ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor664: chạy cái thứ 2
<_Tux_> xong ngồi đợi thôi
<_Tux_> nếu thư mục có dấu space thì có thể nó không work
<_Tux_> cho cái {} vào ""
<vubuntor664> tuans-Mac-Pro:override nguyenvantuanrs$ find ./ -iname DS_Store -exec rm {}; find: -exec: no terminating ";" or "+"
<vubuntor664> :D
<vubuntor664> hok biet sao nua nhi
<_Tux_> ...
<_Tux_> find ./ -iname .DS_Store -exec rm {} \;
<vubuntor664> dc rui
<vubuntor664> :D
<vubuntor664> thanks nhiu` nhe'
<vubuntor664> ^^!
<vubuntor961> Cho mình hỏi là mình down Ubuntu 11.10 về rồi, mount rồi clcik vào wubi để cài thì k có gì xảy ra hết vậy?
<n0bawk> click vào wubi
<n0bawk> nó sẽ hiện lên chương trình để cài đặt đó
<vubuntor961> mình click rồi
<n0bawk> chạy chương trình đó rồi reboot
<vubuntor961> nhưng ko xảy ra gì cả
<v0ld3m0rt248> bạn google cài đặt ubuntu bằng wubi
<n0bawk> vubuntor961: bạn dùng windows gì?
<v0ld3m0rt248> mà tốt nhất không nên dùng wubi
<vubuntor961> WinXP
<n0bawk> vubuntor961: thế thì phải cài/chạy bình thường chứ
<n0bawk> vubuntor961: coi lại thử xem
<n0bawk> đĩa có vấn đề hay máy bạn có vấn đề rồi :3
<vubuntor961> ừ đấy mình down, mount rồi chạy wubi thì chả có gì xảy ra cả
<vubuntor961> máy của mình thì chắc k sao :))
<n0bawk> thế hơi lạ đó
 * n0bawk chạy phe phé
<vubuntor431> minh tai cai' eclepse ide c/c++ tren web ve roi` extract ra chay luon. minh muon cai no' vao thi lam nhu the nao?
<kid___> đuôi của package đó là gì?
<_Tux_> Eclipse thì chỉ giải nén ra rồi chạy chứ có phải làm gì đâu
#ubuntu-vn 2012-03-01
<vubuntor173> alo
<vubuntor173> n0bawk cho hoi ti
<vubuntor173> may ubuntu
<vubuntor173> bị quên mật khẩu rồi
<vubuntor173> phá mật khẩu = cách nào vậy
<n0bawk> vubuntor173: vào recovery mode
<n0bawk> vubuntor173: chọn drop to root shell
<n0bawk> rồi gõ passwd tên-user
<n0bawk> nhập mật khẩu 2 lần
<vubuntor474> alo
<vubuntor474> n0bawk ăn cơm chưa
<vubuntor474> cho hỏi tí
<vubuntor474> vào recovery mode
<vubuntor474> khi boot máy, nhấn cái j để vào được vậy
<vubuntor474> nó chạy thẳng vào ubuntu luôn
<vubuntor474> có ai biết thì giúp mình luôn với
<vubuntor474> tks nha
<n0bawk> vubuntor474: có chỗ recovery ngay ở trong cái boot menu đó
<n0bawk> thôi chuồn
<vubuntor474> boot máy nó chạy thằng vào ubuntu luôn
<vubuntor474> không thấy cái boot menu đâu
<vubuntor474> có phải nhấn cái j k vậy
<vubuntor474> như f8 trên windows chẳng hạn
<vubuntor474> ??????????
<vubuntor044> min`h mun' hoi? vai` thu' dc ko
<vubuntor044> ??????
<j3rrie> :-D
<j3rrie> hello
<n2i> ubot2`: !help
<ubot2`> We are here to help you!
<vubuntor636> ailo, Chan co onl hok
<vubuntor636> co' ai hok cho minh hoi ty
<n2i> không có ai! :3
<n2i> 08102011752.exif
<n2i> 101.odt
<n2i> 15-zte-mfxxx.rules
<n2i> 8017-portage.xps
<n2i> algo
<n2i>  !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor636> minh logon vao ubuntu
<vubuntor636> sau do co chinh phan Screen
<vubuntor636> nhung cu' moi lan logon la phai chinh lai
<vubuntor636> hinh nhu no bi reset hay sao a'
<vubuntor636> cai nay` co the khac phuc dc hok ubot
<n2i> Dynamo: SUPPORTTTTTTTT
<Dynamo> what?
<Dynamo> vubuntor636: màn hình nền ko còn sau khi reset
<Dynamo> ?
<vubuntor636> ko
<vubuntor636> y' minh` la` cai' do sang'
<Dynamo> ?
<Dynamo> chưa hiểu ý bạn vubuntor636
<n2i> độ sáng bị thay đổi?
<Dynamo> n2i: time thiếc thế lào?
<n2i> ok rồi :3
<Dynamo> ợ
<n2i> tai nạn lao động ấy mà :P
<Dynamo> đang chơi game
<Dynamo> haizz
<_Tux_> vubuntor636: chắc lại để ở phân vùng NTFS chế giờ
<_Tux_> mỗi lần khởi động
<_Tux_> nó ếu mount -> lost wall :))
<vubuntor636>  minh cai ibus roi ma danh tieng viet hok dc nhi
<Dynamo> đã hiểu ý sn _Tux_
<n2i> .wik floot
<vubuntor636> da bam ctrl + space
<Dynamo> vubuntor636: bật ibus lên
<vubuntor636> da bat
<Dynamo> ctrl space phát nữa
<vubuntor636> no cu de input methol off
<Dynamo> sang tab thứ 3 của ibus chỉnh same as.....
<Dynamo> còn bật ibus mà mới cía unikey thì restart ibus
<vubuntor636> à
<vubuntor636> phải qua tab input add cái vietkey vô nữa
<_Tux_> n2i: đợt làm cái ảnh
<Dynamo> sặc
<_Tux_> đã quẳng lên wiki chưa ?
<vubuntor636> bây giờ mình trình bày lại vấn đề
<n2i> anh Khanh đưa lên lâu rồi mà.
 * _Tux_ nhấp cafe ngồi nghe lại vấn đề
<_Tux_> n2i: link coi
<_Tux_> cho thằng ubot nó nhớ luôn :D
<vubuntor636> ý mình là lúc mình chỉnh độ sáng của màn hình
<n2i> trên wiki, trang ibus :D
<vubuntor636> sau mỗi lần logon
 * n2i 2G, chẳng giám bật trình duyệt :3
<vubuntor636> là phải vô chỉnh lại từ đầu
<_Tux_> n2i: lol
<vubuntor636> mình cài ubuntu trên đĩa cứng luôn
<vubuntor636> cài chung với win7
<vubuntor636> rồi đó Tux
<vubuntor636> :D
<_Tux_> n2i: có thấy đâu =)
<n2i> hè, trang ibus ấy. có cái dòng gì mà hướng dẫn cài ibus bằng hình ảnh ấy.
<_Tux_> !ibus
<ubot2`> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<_Tux_> !ibus-uniket
<ubot2`> Factoid 'ibus-uniket' not found
<_Tux_> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2`> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<_Tux_> !ibus-config
<ubot2`> Factoid 'ibus-config' not found
<_Tux_> quên mịa cách dạy thằng ubot2 rồi =)
<_Tux_> .g ubot2 command
<n2i> lol =))
<vubuntor636> giờ làm sao Tux ơi
<_Tux_> vubuntor636: cái này mình không rõ
 * _Tux_ xài độ sáng max
<_Tux_> ubot2`: learn ibus-config as http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/images/Tutb.png
<ubot2`> _Tux_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_Tux_> ubot2`: help
<ubot2`> _Tux_: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<ubot2`> We are here to help you!
<_Tux_> ubot2`: help learn
<ubot2`> _Tux_: Error: There is no command "learn".
<ubot2`> Factoid 'help learn' not found
<_Tux_> !ibus-config is http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/images/Tutb.png
<ubot2`> I'll remember that, _Tux_
<_Tux_> à đã nhớ =))
<vubuntor636> muốn làm server thì thường dùng bản linux nào vậy TUx
<_Tux_> vubuntor636: thế nhu cầu là gì ?
<_Tux_> bạn thạo thể loại nào ?
<_Tux_> và hệ thống hiện tại đang dùng gì ?
<_Tux_> :D
<n2i> vote soi ip và ban thẳng bạn vừa out kia :D
 * _Tux_ tưởng n2i bảo ban bạn vừa vô =))
<n2i> :3
<vubuntor525> lam sao de chat yahoo tren nay zay?
<C4NoC> pidgin
<vubuntor525> cam on moi bat dau dung  nen con lo mo :))
<n2i> vubuntor525: trên này là IRC, sao chát yahoo được :P
<n2i> *chat
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor525> y em la chuong trinh chat yahoo tren unbutu do'
<n2i> đùa tí mà bạn, C4NoC đã chỉ bạn trình chat thông dụng nhất rồi đó bạn.
<n2i> cách dùng hơi khác Y!M bên win chút, bạn chịu khó rê chuột qua các menu của nó để khám phá thêm
<n2i> nhớ là empathy có mặc định trong Ubuntu rồi mà
<n2i> không thì bạn thử Empathy vốn đã được cài đặt trong Ubuntu đó bạn.
<n2i> tìm kiếm tên và lôi nó ra xài thôi
<_Tux_> Bấm vào hình cái mail
<_Tux_> chọn thằng Chat -> done :D
<vubuntor868> trong untubu co lap trinh C#?
<vubuntor890> sao em mount 1 phân vùng NTFS mà chỉ đc read-only thôi vậy T__T trước em xài 11.04 có bị ntn đâu ! Ai giúp em với
<_Tux_> vubuntor890: cài ntfs-3g vô
<favadi> ủa mặc định ubuntu không có ntfs-3g à?
<vubuntor890> mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs-3g'
<_Tux_> favadi: cái này mình chịu :D
<vubuntor890> không được anh ạ
<favadi> sudo mount rồi đưa lên xem nào
<vubuntor890> sudo mount -a phải ko nhỉ ?
<vubuntor890> mount: warning: /media/PHIM seems to be mounted read-only.
<vubuntor890> chán hẳn ! toàn bị read-only thì làm ăn đc gì nữa >"<
<favadi> sudo mount
<favadi> :|
<vubuntor890> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: mount: only root can mount /dev/sda1 on /media/PHIM
<vubuntor890> ko -a nó ko cho mount mới máu chứ :))
<favadi> vubuntor890, cat /etc/fstab
#ubuntu-vn 2012-03-02
<vubuntor900> alo
<vubuntor900> n0bawk co do k vay
<vubuntor900> sao mình bị quên mật khẩu ubuntu
<vubuntor900> đã vào recovery mode
<vubuntor900> passwd
<vubuntor900> nhưng k đổi được pass
<vubuntor900> nó báo là: Authentication token manipulation error
<vubuntor900> Pass unchange
<vubuntor900> ???????????????? là sao vậy n0bawk
<n0bawk> vubuntor900: passwd username
<vubuntor900> passwd username rồi
<vubuntor900> cũng lỗi y chang vậy
<n0bawk> vubuntor900: nhập đúng chưa zị?
<n0bawk> vubuntor900: haha, nó là lỗi của ubuntu 11.10
<n0bawk> vubuntor900: từ từ để mình coi cách nào tốt nhất cho bạn
<n0bawk> vubuntor900: vào recovery mode, check lại xem / được mount read,write chưa
<n0bawk> Also make sure you are mounting the file system read/write.
<n0bawk> After immediately selecting 'Drop into root shell prompt' I found the filesystem was mounted read only, which prevents resetting the password.
<n0bawk> Choosing the option to remount / as read/write and going back into the root shell prompt enabled the password change.
<n0bawk> vubuntor900: ddos
<n0bawk> mount read,write rồi passwd
<vubuntor900> mount read wirte lenh the nao vay
<vubuntor900> n0bak
<n0bawk> vubuntor900: mount / -o remount,rw
<vubuntor900> ok
<vubuntor900> thanks n0bak nha
<vubuntor188> captcha
<vubuntor973> xin  chaoĂ
<vubuntor973> chao
<vubuntor973> toi dang can ho tro ve ubuntu
<vubuntor290> tai sao toi thay firefox tren linux lai co nhieu diem khac voi tren window
<vubuntor290> sao trong phan Tool lai ko co mục Option vay?
<vubuntor290> vay toi muon đổi proxy thi phai lam the nao
<C4NoC> vubuntor290, vào view - option
<C4NoC> hay gì đó
<vubuntor290> nhung toi ko thay co phan option
<vubuntor290> vay phai lam the nao a.
<C4NoC> nhầm
<C4NoC> edit
<C4NoC> cứ vào hết mà xem
<C4NoC> chưa mò đã hỏi
<C4NoC> nó cũng có chừng đó chứ mấy
<vubuntor570> Dạ có thể cho hỏi chút vấn đề ko ah
<vubuntor570> Có ai ko ah?
<C4NoC> sắp ko
<vubuntor570> Dạ cho em hỏi chút nha
<C4NoC> lẹ lẹ
<C4NoC> sắp về
<vubuntor570> Cái phân vùng chia cài Ubuntu thì mình cài đặt thế nào cho nó
<C4NoC> 1 partition
<C4NoC> để /
<C4NoC> là đủ
<vubuntor570> có primary tion như win ko
<C4NoC> thích thì cho thêm 1 partition swap
<C4NoC> xong
<vubuntor570> cái phân vùng ubuntu có đặt là primarytion ko bác
<vubuntor570> hay để mặc định
<vubuntor570> ext3 hay 4 bác
<vubuntor570> bác ơi
<C4NoC> ext4
<vubuntor570> em muốn xóa các phân vùng nhỏ trong Gparted thì làm thế nào ah
<C4NoC> gparted?
<C4NoC> là có gui ko?
<C4NoC> có thì cứ bấm vào, delete
<vubuntor570> em đang dùng USB
<vubuntor570> nhưng nó lại bắt NEW lại
<vubuntor570> ko thể ghép vào các ổ khác'
<vubuntor570> đâu rồi bác'
<vubuntor776> có ai ko cứu....
<vubuntor473> có bác nào online hem :D
<Guest21671> vubuntor473: có Dyamo đó :D
<vubuntor473> bác nào cho e hỏi chút với
<vubuntor473> :(
<Stanley00> nãy giờ là "2 chút" rồi đó :))
<vubuntor473> :D
<vubuntor473> bác cho em hỏi em muốn cài ubuntu inside windows nhưng dung lượng 100GB thì làm thế nào để cài
<vubuntor473> wubi chỉ hỗ trợ tới 30 GB thôi
<Stanley00> câu này giống như "em muốn đi bộ lên mặt trăng thì làm thế nào? mặt trăng chỉ cho đi bằng ohi thuyền thôi:
<Stanley00> =))
<vubuntor473> :|
<Guest21671> sử dụng Wubi à
<vubuntor473> ừm
<CoconutCrab> chịu d:3
<n0bawk> wubi mà đòi 100G vãi hà
<n0bawk> thích 100G thfi tạo vài cái disk image ra rồi nhét vào
<n0bawk> home 30G
<n0bawk> / 30G, data 30G
<n0bawk> hết béng rồi :))
<vubuntor567> Cho em hỏi cái
<vubuntor567> đêm qua mới dùng ubuntu lần đầu
<vubuntor567> em đang cài các ứng dụng
<vubuntor567> và update
<vubuntor567> xong restart
<vubuntor567> nhưng vẫn không vào được
<vubuntor567> nó cứ bào cái màn hình tím ngắt
<vubuntor567> A nào giúp em với
<vubuntor567> :(
<vubuntor567> híc .. đâu hết rồi
<_Tux_> vubuntor567: cài những gì ?
<_Tux_> VGA rời của hãng nào ?
<vubuntor567> em cài theme, với phần mềm viết tiếng việt
<vubuntor567> ibus
<vubuntor567> khởi động lại thì không vào được nữa
<vubuntor567> hôm qua giờ luôn
 * _Tux_ chả nghĩ tự dưng nó hem vô được
<_Tux_> vubuntor567: thế xài VGA nào
<vubuntor567> em dùng cài acer 4535G
<vubuntor567> không biết nó thế nào :(
<_Tux_> ai giúp hộ mình cái nhờ
<vubuntor567> ATI 512M
<vubuntor567> ATI 512MB
<_Tux_> mình đi config syslog cái
<_Tux_> Dynamo: n0bawk n2i Stanley00
<n0bawk> sao?
<n0bawk> vào terminal mà phá thôi :D
<vubuntor567> hú hú :(
<n2i> :3
<n2i> vubuntor886: khuy rồi, sao còn lủi vào vậy cậu! :P
<vubuntor886> minh lam cai usb boot de cai`
<vubuntor886> ma` vo format ext4
<vubuntor886> xong roi ` thi no bao la`
<vubuntor886> no root file sys is defined
<vubuntor886> lam sao h nhi?
<vubuntor886> hồi chiều ngủ nhiêu wa h mât ngủ cài lại cái ubuntu
<vubuntor886> lúc truoc cài chung với win xp
<vubuntor886> có vài vấn đề nên format toàn bộ rồi
<n2i> :|
 * n2i có lẽ buồn ngủ nên nghe chẳng rõ lắm :3
<vubuntor886> o`
<vubuntor886> ổ đĩa laptop minh 40g
<n2i> vubuntor886: ý là trong lúc cái Ubuntu thì bị báo là không có phân vùng / ?
<vubuntor886> format thê nào nhỉ
 * _Tux_ hóng
<vubuntor886> mới cài kiểu này lân đầu
<n2i> ``kiểu này`` = ?
<vubuntor886> là ubuntu làm hệ điều hành đầu tiên
<vubuntor886> 1st
<n2i> vubuntor886: tức là trên máy chỉ cài Ubuntu?
<vubuntor886> uhm uhm đúng rồi
<n2i> vậy thì cứ chia phân vùng ra rồi cài thôi
<vubuntor886> sao nhấn install nó bảo no root
<n2i> cài Ubuntu thì tối thiểu là 2 phân vùng
<vubuntor886> please correct this form partition menu
<n2i> một phân vùng cho root, và một phân vùng swap
<vubuntor886> swap 1GB
<vubuntor886> swap area phải không?
<n2i> swap cho nhiêu thì tùy
<n2i> = RAM là được rồi
<vubuntor886> là cái mount point đó hả?
<n2i> còn / thì cỡ 15 - 20G cho máu :3
<n2i> ò
<vubuntor886> lớn hơn ram đc khong?
<n2i> mount point thì phải có một cái cho /
<n2i> swap lớn hơn cũng được
<n2i> nhưng ko có nhu cầu thì cũng chẳng dể nó to làm gì
<vubuntor886> uhm
<vubuntor886> thanks
<vubuntor886> ..
<n2i> :-/
<vubuntor886> sao tới cái install ... detecting file system...
<vubuntor886> đứng lun ồi
<vubuntor886> có mấy cái hình bấm wa bấm lại
<vubuntor886> không thấy nhúc nhích ji` hết
<n2i> chắc nó mỏi, bạn cài nhiều lần rồi phải không? cho nó nghỉ chân tí :3
<vubuntor886> 2 lần rồi
<vubuntor886> :">
<vubuntor886> thôi treo cho nó tới sáng luôn
<n2i> è, ai lại thế
<vubuntor886> ...
<n2i> bạn kiểm tra lại xem có sai bước nào không?
<vubuntor886> hờ
<n2i> chứ cài Ubuntu thì cỡ 15 - 20' là xong mà
<vubuntor886> vậy phải tắt máy cưỡng bức rồi
<vubuntor886> rồi thì quat lại bướt boot usb :">
<n2i> vậy là giờ bạn thoải mái format sạch hdd để phân vùng lại và cài U phải không?
<n2i> vậy thì chẳng phải lăn tăn và vội vàng chi cả
<vubuntor886> trùi hdd vốn có ji` đâu
<n2i> làm đúng, đủ các bước là được
<vubuntor886> :D
<vubuntor886> có khi mình làm cái usb sai hok ta
<vubuntor886> format usb-> ultraiso-> write image to disk.....
<n2i> :|
<n2i> sao chẳng xài USB Universal Installer hoặc Linux Liveusb creator mà làm usbboot?
<n2i> xài ultraiso chi?
<_Tux_> unetbootin
<vubuntor886> tại làm cái win7 với cái hiren boot = ult tốt lắm
<vubuntor886> nên nghĩ ok với ubuntu
<n2i> :3
<vubuntor886> đang tải linux live.......................
<vubuntor886> ở vn hay mỹ thế khuya rùi còn onl nhỉ?
<n2i> không rõ nữa :P
<_Tux_> vubuntor886: ở VN nhưng làm việc theo giờ mẽo
<n2i> :3
<n2i> Toàn cầu hóa! =))
<vubuntor886> có khi đang nói chuện với AI hok chừng...
<n2i> :3
<vubuntor886> et làm boot = linux live thì đứng luôn
<vubuntor886> =))
<vubuntor886> thôi nghĩ
<vubuntor886> mai làm cái cd cho lành...
<vubuntor886> g9 all
#ubuntu-vn 2012-03-03
<vubuntor232> xin hoi cach cai dat bo go tieng viet tren ban 10.10
<vubuntor232> va yahoo messenger
<kid___> !ibus-unikey | vubuntor232
<ubot2`> vubuntor232: Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<vubuntor889> co ai cho minh hoi lam sao go tieng viet dc tren ubuntu 12.04 vay
<vubuntor889> du da cai ibus-unikey nhu huong dan trong wiki.ubuntu-vn roi
<vubuntor069> cho minh hoi minh co the chep ubuntu len hdd roi cai dat dc khong?
<vubuntor069> may chua co he dieu hanh nao
<vubuntor069> ?
<vubuntor924> Hị
<vubuntor924> mình cần giúp đở về việc gở bỏ 1 Ubuntu trên máy cài song song 2 Ubuntu
<vubuntor924> máy chỉ có 1 HDD, gồm Ubuntu 8.04 và 11.04
<vubuntor924> ạnh chị em cố bác nào có thể giúp mình cứ lên tiếng ^^
<lmq2401> vubuntor924: cần giúp gì vậy?
<vubuntor924> mình có 1 vấn đề khó khăn
<vubuntor924> là máy mình có 2 ubuntu
<vubuntor924> lúc đầu là ubuntu 8
<vubuntor924> cài lên chiếm toàn bộ đĩa cứng
<vubuntor924> sau này mình cài thêm ubuntu 11.04 vào
<lmq2401> rồi sao?
<vubuntor924> cài bằng đĩa cd của ubuntu
<vubuntor923> xin lỗi vì mình vừa bị rớt mạng
<vubuntor923> mình muốn hỏi về gở bỏ 1 Ubuntu trên máy có 2 HĐH Ubuntu
<vubuntor923> mình muốn hỏi về gở bỏ 1 Ubuntu trên máy có 2 HĐH Ubuntu
<lmq2401> vubuntor923: vậy thì format cái phân vùng chứa bản Ubuntu muốn xóa đi
<vubuntor923> mình đã thử
<vubuntor923> và khi khởi động lại
<vubuntor923> nó không boot được
<vubuntor923> mình nghĩ grub boot có vấn đề ? nhưng không biết đc vì mình mới mò linux
<vubuntor923> máy chỉ có 1 ổ cứng cài ubuntu 8, sau này mình cài thêm ubuntu 11.04 chạy song song
<vubuntor923> khi mình format phân vùng ubuntu 11 thế là nó không boot vào phân vùng ubuntu 8 được
 * lmq2401 không rành về GRUB
<Hero> đọc tài liệu tiếng anh về compiz có từ off-screen phải dịch như nào nhỉ
<Stanley00> Hero: dịch thì phải có ngữ cảnh chứ, bạn có thể đưa nguyên câu, hoặc hay hơn là nguyên đoạn không?
<guest213> co ai da tung config xampp-filezilla voi dyndns chua, jup minh xi'u. Minh sang kenh do' hoi ma mai chang thay' ai tra loi` ca
<_Tux_> xampp-filezilla là cái gì trời ?
<guest213> la` cai' filezilla server cua? xampp ay'
<_Tux_> mà dyndns chỉ là map cái dynamic ip của mình -> domain cho dễ nhớ thô
<guest213> mi`nh map roai`
<_Tux_> cử mở port, rồi forward nó đúng máy client là xong
<guest213> nhung ko the connect ftp dc
<nobawk> ờ
<nobawk> check lại xem
<nobawk> dyndns khoá 1 số port
<nobawk> nên phải đổi port đi có khi nó mới chạy
<guest213> da foward cong 21, 14147
<_Tux_> 20-21
<_Tux_> ftp & ftp-data
<guest213> van ko dc
<guest213> ftp://riverspart.no-ip.org/
<_Tux_> guest213: cái port khác okie không đã
<nobawk> guest213: đầu tiên là đã vào host chưa
<guest213> chi? thay ok port 80, 443 cho http thoai
<nobawk> guest213: setup http chÆ°a?
<_Tux_> apache chạy rồi kia
<_Tux_> :D
<guest213> @@
<nobawk> guest213: đọc policy của thằng dyndns đi
<_Tux_> AOE.rar lol
<nobawk> có khi nó chặn port 21 rồi
<guest213> nho' la` lan` trc lam` dc rui`
<guest213> gio` chuyen sang con lap nay lai ko dc
<_Tux_> guest213: vô được rồi kìa
<_Tux_> nobawk: em nghĩ nó không chặn mấy cái này đâu :D
<guest213> ftp co ma`
<_Tux_> uhm
<guest213> hien. tai. connect qua 127... va localhost thi dc
<nobawk> _Tux_: như cái port mail nó chặn đó
<nobawk> _Tux_: muốn dùng phải trả tiền
<nobawk> guest213: chạy rồi thì bạn nên đỏi port khác
<_Tux_> nobawk: dyndns pro :D
<nobawk> hoặc dùng dynamic dns của bọn khác, ko chặn port đó
<_Tux_> no-ip như có phải của bọn dyndns đâu nhỉ ?
<guest213> thi` van~ chu'c nang tuong tu ma`
<_Tux_> guest213: nhưng chính xác nó khác nhau
<_Tux_> guest213: mà stop filezilla rồi hả >
<guest213> thi` doi sang port 8888 restart lai ma`
<guest213> cung ko dc
 * _Tux_ vẫn hem vô được :P
<guest213> co' can` mo? firewall cho cai fillezillaserver.exe ko nhi?
<_Tux_> *.exe
<_Tux_> wtf?
<guest213> a dc roi
<guest213> do fire wall
<guest213> :D
<guest213> le ra khi chay no' phai xin phep chu' nhi
<guest213> dang nay ko bao j` thi ai ma` biet dc @@
<guest213> thanks moi ng nhe' ^^!
<nobawk> ôi vãi hà
<_Tux_> 220 FileZilla Server version 0.9.39 beta written by Tim Kosse (Tim.Kosse@gmx.de) Please visit http://sourceforge.
<_Tux_> ^
<guest213> :)
<vubuntor571> bro nào cho em hỏi cái
<vubuntor571> e cài flash player cho ff
<vubuntor571> khi lên trang adobe thì nó báo e đang dugnf ver 10.1.999.0
<afterlastangel> ?
<afterlastangel> uhm
<afterlastangel> rồi sao nữa
<vubuntor571> trong khi trong ubuntuxenter lại báo e đang dùng phiên bản
<vubuntor571> 11.1.102.62-0maverick1 (adobe-flashplugin)
<nobawk> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<vubuntor571> cái này ban chiều em update thằng từ web nó về
<Stanley00> ơ, adobe xem version cho flash được à? chỗ nào thế bạn?
<afterlastangel> :-ss
<afterlastangel> có
<afterlastangel> có cái file xem đc
<afterlastangel> rồi sao nưuax
<afterlastangel> :(
<vubuntor571> https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<vubuntor571> với lạ youtube em vẫn ko xem dc a
<vubuntor571> thì lên web nó báo vẫn ver cũ
<vubuntor571> vẫn ko dc
<vubuntor571> Canonical does not provide updates for Adobe Flash Plugin 10. Some updates may be provided by the third party vendor.
<vubuntor571> là sao hả trời
<Stanley00> hic nó check gì mà muốn đứng máy... bạn mở terminal lên chạy thử lệnh sau coi nó ra cái gì "dpkg -s adobe-flashplugin | grep -i version"
<nobawk> vubuntor571: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer thá»­ xem
<vubuntor571> trong cái ubuntu cnter của e thì nó hiện lên 11 rôi ma nhỉ
<nobawk> hmm
<nobawk> của mình cài xong nó cũng ko nhận :))
<Stanley00> hiện là một  chuyện, cài hay chưa là chuyện khác, rồi ff dùng plugin nào lại là chuyện khác
<nobawk> thôi tự copy vào thư mục plugin xem sao :3
<nobawk> ubuntu càng ngày càng dởm
<nobawk> điển hình là vụ icon của pidgin :3
<Stanley00> nobawk: vụ gì nữa vậy sn?
<vubuntor571> em cũng mới thay lại cái icon
<vubuntor571> e xài bản 10.10
<nobawk> Stanley00: khi có new message, nó ko báo ở cái pidgin icon trên system tray :3
<vubuntor571> mà icon xấu quá đành phải đổi
<vubuntor571> bản 10.10 có ảnh hưởng gf tới cái flash ko nhỉ
<Stanley00> nobawk: à, cái vụ đó
<vubuntor571> hic giwof này mạng nó lại khốn nạn ra mới đau vèo chứ
<nobawk> ồ
<vubuntor571> xong man rợ
<vubuntor571> 16kb/s
<vubuntor571> chẹp
<vubuntor571> thôi bỏ cuộc
<vubuntor571> ai giúp e xem youtube = ff dc ko
<nobawk> vubuntor571: vẫn em bình thưòng :3
<vubuntor571> sao khi chạy flash thì máy cứ như máy xay thế nhỉ
<nobawk> thì vốn flash vẫn ngốn ram + cpu :3
<vubuntor571> sao bên win ko thấy thế nhỉ
<vubuntor571> hay tai mình ko để ý ko biết
<nobawk> adobe làm software cho windows tốt hơn cho linux :3
<vubuntor571> hỗi này load cái top40 bên xone.com mà mất 1G ram cho 1 treng web TT_TT
<vubuntor571> xonefm.com
<nobawk> mình ghét mấy tang lắm flash lắm
<nobawk> cài adsblock với no script vào chặn hết
<nobawk> khỏi flash :))
<vubuntor571> hic ko flash thì còn gì là web nữa, youtube mà chăn flash thì....
<nobawk> cai' nao` can` thi` bat.
<kid___> sax
<kid___> sấm à
<kid___> ẹc
<kid___> mưa to vãi
<_Tux_> kid___: thế thì mai mới hết mưa phùn
<vubuntor121> !find goldendict
<vubuntor121> !ping
<ubot2`> Factoid 'ping' not found
#ubuntu-vn 2012-03-04
<vubuntor041> e muốn làm hacker thì phải làm thế nào?
<vubuntor041> làm thế nào để liên hệ với hacker
<vubuntor041> dây
<nobawk> làm hacker đơn giản thôi
<nobawk> đầu tiên là phải hiểu về máy tính, hệ thống dựa trên máy tính v.v...
<nobawk> ko phải hiểu theo kiểu thông thường, mà phải là giống như chuyên gia
<nobawk> để có thể thay đổi, điều khiển nó theo ý mình
<nobawk> vubuntor041: đến tầm vậy tự tìm ra hacker thôi, ko phải vào đây hỏi
<vubuntor041> sạc
<vubuntor041> không biết mới hỏi chứ?<<<<<<<<<<,,,,,
<nobawk> vubuntor041: thì mình chỉ cho bạn đường rồi đó
<nobawk> vubuntor041: làm như thế kia bạn sẽ có câu trả lời
<vubuntor041> nó là đường lịnk ak
<nobawk> làm hacker cũng bắt đầu từ những việc đơn giản như học giỏi toán, điện tử
<nobawk> vậy thôi
<vubuntor041> sao nhin chẳng hiểu gì
<nobawk> vubuntor041: ko có đường link nào cả
<nobawk> vubuntor041: mà nó xuất phát từ bạn đó
<Stanley00> nobawk: có gì hot thế sn?
<nobawk> Stanley00: bạn vubuntor041 đang cần tìm hacker
<vubuntor041> chịu không hiểu  b pm gì?
<nobawk> vubuntor041: ok, ko cần hiểu chép lại ghi  lên tường, bao h hiểu thì chắc sắp thành hacker rồi
<Stanley00> nobawk: ôi, lại hacker... -))
<nobawk> rạo này đang có mode hacker :3
<Stanley00> :)
<nobawk> vubuntor041: Hacker là người có thể viết hay chỉnh sửa phần mềm, phần cứng máy tính bao gồm lập trình, quản trị và bảo mật. Những người này hiểu rõ hoạt động của hệ thống máy tính, mạng máy tính và dùng kiến thức bản thân để làm thay đổi, chỉnh sửa nó với nhiều mục đích tốt xấu khác nhau.
<nobawk> vubuntor041: định nghĩa trên wikipedia đó
<nobawk> -> muốn thành hacker thì đi học toán, máy tính, hệ thống liên quan máy tính đi
<Stanley00> nobawk: /me thấy nên đưa cái link hva cho vubuntor041 là được rồi :D
<nobawk> rồi sẽ tự tìm ra hacker ko phải vào đây hỏi
<nobawk> haha
<nobawk> quit rồi :))
<Stanley00> LMAO
<nobawk> Stanley00: he he, hva làm gì :3
<Stanley00> nobawk: để mình khỏi phải nói nhiều :D
<nobawk> haha
<nobawk> mình thwủ đầu độc mấy thằng hacker xem sao :D
<Stanley00> nobawk: thôi, cho /me xin đi, dạo này nhiều "hacker" lắm rồi :(
<vubuntor316> alo
<vubuntor316> co ai o do khong vay
<Stanley00> yes?
<vubuntor316> Cho em hoi la. sau khi cai ubuntu tu usb , no yeu cau reset lai may
<vubuntor316> em khong boot vao win 7 hay ubuntu dc nua
<vubuntor316> ko vao dc win, cung ko vao dc ubuntu a
<vubuntor316> help me
<Stanley00> không vào được là thế nào, nó boot được tới mức nào thế?
<vubuntor316> no den cho win 7 loader
<vubuntor316> em chon day roi den xi man hinh
<vubuntor316> khong hien duoc menu boot anh a
<Stanley00> bạn cài bằng wubi à? sao lại có vụ loader win 7 ở đay?
<afterlastangel> :(
<afterlastangel> ặc ặc
<vubuntor316> em cai = usb
<vubuntor316> tuc la hoi truoc dung win7loader de avtive win
<vubuntor316> bay gio no van con
<vubuntor316> con em cai ubuntu = usb, ban 11.04 destop. em cai ubuntu len usb >> dung usb de cai ubuntu vao may
<Stanley00> vubuntor316: vụ này phức tạp qua,s xin lỗi mình không giúp đuọce rồi
<vubuntor316> hic
<vubuntor316> alo
<vubuntor316> co ai giup em dc khong
<vubuntor306> chào bạn
<vubuntor306> bạn có thể giúp mình vào facebook trên ubuntu đc ko ?
<vubuntor306> mình đã chỉnh file host trên ubuntu rồi nhưng vẫn không vào được
<vubuntor306> mặc dù file host đó trên windows thì vẫn vào được !!!
<Stanley00> dns giống luôn à?
<vubuntor306> vâng
<vubuntor306> mình sửa DNS thì DNS của google rồi
<vubuntor306> mà vẫn truy cập không được. Lúc trước thì được, Nhưng không hiểu sao bây giờ thì không !
<vubuntor415> Có ai giúp mình được không nhỉ
<Cooly> !ask | vubuntor415
<ubot2`> vubuntor415: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor415> Máy tính mình có 2 ổ cứng
<vubuntor415> Mình mới cài Ubuntu lên ổ cứng thứ 2
<vubuntor415> giờ khi boot nó vào thẳng U luôn
<Cooly> !grub2 | vubuntor415
<ubot2`> vubuntor415: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<vubuntor965> minh moi cai xubuntu
<Cooly> vubuntor415: tìm phần update-grub
<vubuntor965> roi moi vua update
<vubuntor965> roi thi` by h chay cai ji` no cung ra cai bang choose preferred application
<Cooly> giờ vô terminal, chạy sudo update-grub rồi reboot lại xem có danh sách windows trong list chọn lúc mở máy chưa
<vubuntor965> hok
<vubuntor965> chi co ubuntu
<vubuntor965> khong co win down
<vubuntor965> ko co windows
<vubuntor965> minh muon hoi
<vubuntor965> h chay web browser hay terminal gi` no cung ra cai bang choose preferred application
<vubuntor965> moliza minh phai mo = run program
<vubuntor965> ...
<vubuntor965> cai bang choose... ji` do no khong co option gi` het
<Cooly> cái đó thì hỏi các đồng chí khác, mềnh hem bít :D
<vubuntor965> ... nen khong mo app truc tiep dc
<vubuntor965> o` o` :((
<vubuntor965> h thi run terminal con hok dc ma`...
<vubuntor965> thoi de reset may cai...
<vubuntor715> Đã nạp được XP trong menu boot rồi cảm ơn mọi người nhé
<vubuntor822> cho minh hoi lam sao go~ cai preferred applications ra... hix
<vubuntor822> moi lan vao web hay terminal la` no hien ra roi bat minh lam cai url toi cai file do, rac roi wa
<vubuntor822> cai terminal trong xubuntu nam o dau trong system file vay
<Cooly> vubuntor822: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=choose+preferred+application+ubuntu
<vubuntor172> may bro cho em hoi cai
<vubuntor172> ubuntu cua em vua bi treo
<vubuntor172> em khoi dong lai nhung khong dc
<vubuntor172> Help me !
<kid__> tờ reo
#ubuntu-vn 2013-02-25
<Stanley00> Có chuyện vui http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=22784
<iSupyBot> Title: Khoe hàng: copy tốc độ cao qua LAN - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor821> luc cai ubuntu
<vubuntor821> gio` minh phai lam sao
<vubuntor821> no ko hoi pass root
<vubuntor821> cho minh hoi
<vubuntor821> ok dc roi
<vubuntor499> tai sao toi cai ubuntu, sau do muon cai lai window thi ko cai duoc nua
<favadi> vubuntor499: không cài được là thế nào?
<favadi> lỗi ở đâu?
<vubuntor499> minh hien gio dang cai ubuntu 12.10
<vubuntor499> do co mot vai van de nen can cai lai win 7 64bit
<vubuntor499> khi cho dia win 7 vao thi no cu load file len la bao loi
<vubuntor499> loi gi do do o cung thi phai
<vubuntor499> giup minh voi
<vubuntor499> co ai giup minh voi
<n0bawk> vubuntor499: báo lỗi gì?
<vubuntor499> met qua! gio minh dua sdt, ai ma co the giai quyet thi nhay may minh goi lai
<vubuntor499> 0973970075
<vubuntor499> ai giup duoc minh, minh rat cam on
<vubuntor499> tks
<vubuntor839> ?
<vubuntor839> ?
<chuothungbang96> alo
<CoconutCrab> ?
<chuothungbang96> hixx. có 2 ng onl thôi hả
<CoconutCrab> ờm
<chuothungbang96> e là newbie. hixhixx. zô hỏi tý xíu. tại e mới cài linux ubuntu hum qua, chưa hiểu gì hết
<chuothungbang96> a giúp e nhé. hì
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> thực ra để bắt đầu thì bạn có thể đọc wiki
<CoconutCrab> và lên forum
<CoconutCrab> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<iSupyBot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<chuothungbang96> hì. e cảm ơn
<chuothungbang96> ạ
<chuothungbang96> mà a ơi. cài driver dcom làm sao vậy a. hixhixx. e chỉ cài để vào net bằng mobile broadbang thôi. k biết hết tiền chưa nữa. hixhi
<CoconutCrab> hmm, mặc định nó có sẵn rồi thì phải
<CoconutCrab> .g dcom 3g ubuntu-vn
<iPhenny> CoconutCrab: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=16352
<iSupyBot> Title: Cách cài đặt Dcom 3G E173Eu 7.2Mb của Viettel trong Ubuntu - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<chuothungbang96> hì.....
#ubuntu-vn 2013-02-26
<vubuntor704> aloo
<n0bawk> oola
<vubuntor335> ?
<vubuntor335> có ai rảnh ko
<C4NoC> hok
<vubuntor335> alo
<C4NoC> hok mà
<C4NoC> alo gì
<vubuntor335> phần mền hổ trợ dowload nhanh cho ubuntu là gì thế
<C4NoC> downthemall
<C4NoC> addon firefox
<vubuntor335> cài đặt thế nào
<C4NoC> .g how to add addon firefox
<iPhenny> C4NoC: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/find-and-install-add-ons-add-features-to-firefox
<iSupyBot> Title: Find and install add-ons to add features to Firefox | Firefox Help (at support.mozilla.org)
<vubuntor335> thanks
<vubuntor335> tìm dc rồi đang cài
<C4NoC> thêm cái flashgot nữa
<C4NoC> là đủ
<vubuntor335> ồ
<vubuntor335> phần mền chat là gì nhỉ?
<n0bawk> pidgin
<vubuntor335> thanks
<vubuntor335> có ai chơi liên minh huyền thoại trên ububtu ko
<vubuntor130> 2
<vubuntor130> help my
<C4NoC> nope
<vubuntor130> trong LibreOffice Calc mình gõ 2.5 nó thành 41369
<n0bawk> hờ hờ
<vubuntor130> mình dùng ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor130> sao lại cười
<vubuntor130> ????
<vubuntor130> ????
<vubuntor130> khôn ai giúp a
<C4NoC>  :-/
<C4NoC> vui vậy
<lazyCreb> bản tiếng việt à?
<lazyCreb> gõ thử 2,5 xem
<vubuntor130> 2,5 thì ok
<lazyCreb> thế chắc do locale
<lazyCreb> chỉnh tiếng gì vậy?
<vubuntor130> tiếng việt
<vubuntor130> đúng rồi
<vubuntor130> mình chọn tiếng việt
<lazyCreb> để tiếng anh mỹ thì cái ngăn cách phần thập phân là dấu chấm
<lazyCreb> còn của tiếng việt thì là dấu phẩy
<lazyCreb> giờ thì hoặc là dùng tiếng anh, hoặc là dùng dấu phẩy để ngăn
<vubuntor130> cảm ơn bạn nhiều
<vubuntor293> @@
<vubuntor293> alo alo
<vubuntor293> alo
<vubuntor293> sao chẳng có ai thế nhỉ ?
<vubuntor293> đâu hết rồi
<_Tux_> vubuntor293: ngủ hết rồi
<_Tux_> người một đống ở danh sách bên cạnh
<_Tux_> mà kêu không có ai
<vubuntor293> vãi
<vubuntor293> còn sớm mà
<vubuntor293> @@
<vubuntor293> toàn người vô hình
<vubuntor293> >.<
 * _Tux_ múa múa
<vubuntor293> à tux oiư
<vubuntor293> hỏi tý
<vubuntor293> làm thế nào để biết dcom nó gắn ở ttyUSB nào nhỉ
<vubuntor293> [ 2900.439594] option 1-1:1.0: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected [ 2900.440445] usb 1-1: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB0 [ 2900.440954] option 1-1:1.1: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected [ 2900.441587] usb 1-1: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB1 [ 2900.442136] option 1-1:1.2: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected [ 2900.442742] usb 1-1: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to 
<_Tux_> vubuntor293: đọc thử coi
<vubuntor293> kết quả của lệnh dmesg|grep -i GSM
<_Tux_> chả nhẽ chữ tty nó hem hiện ra sao
<_Tux_> lol
<vubuntor293> từ tty01 đến đến tty03
<vubuntor293> nhÆ°ng nhau
<vubuntor293> nhÆ° nhau
<_Tux_> [ 2900.440445] usb 1-1: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB0 <-
<_Tux_> đùa chứ
<_Tux_> bạn này đọc log kém thế
<_Tux_> chữu ttyUSB0
<_Tux_> nó to như thế
<_Tux_> lướt qua là đọc được
<vubuntor293> usb 1-1: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB2
<_Tux_> vubuntor293: thế thì thử từ 1 -> 3 =))
<vubuntor293> usb 1-1: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB1
<_Tux_> có gì đâu :D
<vubuntor293> :))
<_Tux_> chả có gì đáng buồn cười hết á
<vubuntor293> thử từ 1 đến 3 nó lại kêu can not access device mới ghê
<vubuntor293> vãi
<_Tux_> sudo?
<vubuntor293> không có sudo
<vubuntor293> chỉ có su -c thôi
<vubuntor293> mà cũng cannot access device
<vubuntor293> đại loại nó chẳng có cái device nào gắn vào mấy chổ đó
<_Tux_> dùng gì?
<vubuntor293> chán thật
<vubuntor293> gammu
<vubuntor293> fedora
 * _Tux_ bay đi
<vubuntor293> eo
<_Tux_> vubuntor293: #ubuntu-vn
<_Tux_> not #fedora-vn
<vubuntor293> như nhau cả thôi
 * _Tux_ không xài fedora
<vubuntor133> làm sao chuyển channel nhỉ ?
<vubuntor129> co1 ai không
#ubuntu-vn 2013-02-27
<vubuntor342> chào các bạn, cho mình hỏi tại sao mình xoá file trên VPS của mình nhưng dung lượng trống vẫn không tăng thêm :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor342: xóa bằng lệnh
<_Tux_> hay GUI?
<vubuntor342> @Tux: mình xoá bằng lệnh qua SSH
<_Tux_> vubuntor342: thế thì nó tèo hẳn rồi
<_Tux_> còn đâu
<vubuntor342> @Tũ: Mình không hiểu, tèo là sao cậu ơi :(
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC>  chả hiểu gì
<n0bawk> vubuntor342: có chương trình nào dó vẫn đang mở file đó thì bạn xoá đi nhưng vùng nhớ chưa được giải phóng
<n0bawk> vubuntor342: bản phải tắt chương trình đang sử dụng file đó đi thì nó mới giải phóng
<vubuntor342> n0bawk: cảm ơn bạn, mình vừa thử reboot lại, tất cả ổn rồi :D
<n0bawk> vubuntor342: ko có chi
<MeiMei> restart máy đã
<vubuntor654> cho minh hoi ?? minh cai song song win xp voi ubuntu 11.10 .cai xong duoc roi.sau khi khoi dong lai thi may tu dong vao he dieu hanh ubuntu luon khong co muc chon la vao ubuntu hay win xp .giup minh voi.
<heroandtn3> bạn vào ubuntu
<heroandtn3> gõ: sudo update-grub
#ubuntu-vn 2013-02-28
<vubuntor773> Co ai giup minh cai may in canon 1210 voi
<vubuntor773> minh lam theo hepl cua U roi ma van khong duoc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190?action=show&redirect=HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters%2FCanonPrinters%2FCanon_LBP_2900
<iSupyBot> Title: CanonCaptDrv190 - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<MeiMei> đứt mạng òi sao
<CoconutCrab> đứt đâu
<vubuntor450> chao ban
<vubuntor450> cho minh hoi duoc khong a
#ubuntu-vn 2013-03-01
<vubuntor996> co ai on ko giup do minh ty
<C4NoC> ko
<vubuntor708> wifi bắt sóng rất yếu,dễ bị disconnect trên ubuntu hơn so với trên windows
<_Tux_> vubuntor708: broadcom?
<vubuntor708> atheros
<vubuntor708> driver hiện tại là ath9k
<_Tux_> vubuntor708: dòng nào của atheros?
<vubuntor708> AR5B95
<vubuntor708> khi cài driver trên win hay check hw trên terminal thì nó hiện là AR9285
<_Tux_> .g AR5B95 ubuntu atheros
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6310
<iSupyBot> Title: [Solved] Atheros AR5B95 wifi not recognised - The FreeBSD Forums (at forums.freebsd.org)
<vubuntor708> không cùng vấn đề,k giải quyết đc gì...
<vubuntor708> có cách nào nâng công suất hoạt động của card lên k
<_Tux_> vubuntor708: không
<_Tux_> driver nó viết ra như vậy
<_Tux_> giải quyết việc này thì chỉ có patch driver thôi
<vubuntor708> giờ bắt sóng wifi quá yếu...cục wifi đang ngay kế bên mà cột sóng chỉ có 2 vạch...đang dùng cứ bị disconnect rồi connect lại...ra nơi khác là khỏi thấy wifi luôn...dùng wifi quán cà phê thì chập chờn,sóng chỉ có 1 chấm nhỏ...có khi không tìm ra đc wifi nào
<vubuntor420> mọi người cho e hỏi
<vubuntor420> sao e cài bản 12.10 song song với windows 8
<vubuntor420> mà sao khi khởi động
<vubuntor420> menu grub không hiện ra
<vubuntor420> nó chạy thẳng vào windows
<_Tux_> vubuntor420: cài là cài bằng gì
<_Tux_> không phải Wubi chứ?
<vubuntor420> dạ
<vubuntor420> wubi
<vubuntor420> dùng univeral usb install tạo usb boot
<_Tux_> thế là thế nào
<_Tux_> đã wubi lại còn dùng công cụ tạo USB boot là sao?
#ubuntu-vn 2013-03-02
<vubuntor952> Hi mọi người, cho mình hỏi một số câu hỏi nha :)
<vubuntor952> câu hỏi thứ nhất: mình nên dùng ngôn ngữ lập trình nào để tạo phần mềm ứng dụng có giao diện và kiết nối database của mysql?
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: ngôn ngữ bạn thạo
<_Tux_> vậy thôi
<vubuntor952> mình nên dùng java hay c++?
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: tùy vào bạn định chạy ứng dụng như thế nào và ở đâu
<vubuntor952> hi thank. nhưng trước mình dùng VB.NET trên windows
<_Tux_> nhưng đấy không phải vấn đề quan trọng lắm
<vubuntor952> thank.
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: bạn viết ứng dụng gì?
<vubuntor952> mình tính lập trình cho hệ thống nhúng. ví dụ như http://thegioiic.com/products/tiny210v2-s5pv210-arm-cortex-a8-stamp-module
<iSupyBot> Title: Tiny210v2 | S5PV210 ARM Cortex-A8 Stamp Module (at thegioiic.com)
<vubuntor952> để điều khiển, kết nối thiết bị qua cổng COM, kết nối USB camera, đồng thời có giao diện người dùng và database lưu trữ dữ liệu để quản lý
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: ứng dụng chạy trên embedded system thì nên dùng C++
<vubuntor952> thank bạn nhiều nha
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: bạn có thể dùng Qt làm GUI-Tookit
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: cơ mà nếu chạy Android
<_Tux_> thì java ngon hơn
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor952> nhưng có 1 điều mình chưa nghĩ ra dc là trên linux làm cách nào để tạo lincese key (chỉ cho phép ứng dụng chạy trên 1 máy). Trên windows thì mình làm dc (mình cấp key thì phần mềm mới chạy dc, và chỉ chạy trên 1 máy đó thôi)
<vubuntor952> mình cũng tính làm trên android, vì mình muốn ứng dụng (phần quản lý, thống kê) có thể chạy dc trên điện thoại, máy tính bảng luôn. nhưng android, java hình như điều khiển phần cứng yếu hơn thì phải? có đúng ko vậy bạn?
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: java vẫn điều khiển phần cứng bình thường
<_Tux_> chả có vấn đề gì cả
<_Tux_> cùng lắm thì thông qua một daemon khác viết bằng C++ thôi
<_Tux_> phần ứng dụng ở trên thì dùng java cho nó tiện (với android)
<vubuntor952> thank bạn nhiều nha
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: vụ license thì thiếu gì cách làm đâu
<_Tux_> nó cũng như bên windows thôi chả khác gì cả
<_Tux_> cơ mà kiểu gì chả có cách để vượt được =)
<_Tux_> trừ khi app của bạn cài từ play store xuống
<_Tux_> dùng license check
<_Tux_> thì may ra :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: thế trước giờ bạn cấp key như nào?
<_Tux_> dựa vào serial HDD?
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: thế thì lấy serial của CPU hoặc của board :p
<_Tux_> -> hard-code thằng vào rồi builf
<_Tux_> build*
<vubuntor952> trên window thì mình tạo file *.dat, trong file nào chứa mã của CPU, BIOS, HDD ... khi phần mềm chạy thì nó kiểm tra thông số đúng thì mới chạy dc
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: =))
<vubuntor952> nhưng trên windows chay *.exe, còn trên linux mình chưa bit khóa thế nào đây :)
 * _Tux_ thấy license dễ vượt không à
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: bạn viết chương trình C/C++ nào trên linux chưa?
<vubuntor952> thật hả? bạn muốn thử vượt license cửa mình ko? mình cũng muốn xem ứng dụng của mình có bị vậy ko?
<vubuntor952> chưa, mình còn chưa xài linux nữa mà.
<vubuntor952> mình tính chuyển qua bộ hệ thống nhúng thay PC vì thấy nó nhỏ gọn, giá thành thấp, ổn định ...
<_Tux_> chưa xài linux thì nói cũng khó
<_Tux_> bạn nên hiểu một chút về hệ thống linux
<_Tux_> còn nếu phát triển trên android
<_Tux_> thì học java + android dev
<vubuntor952> mã nguồn mở thì mình có sử dụng MySql với PHP thôi
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: thông số của bạn được gắn thẳng vào code?
<vubuntor952> hi thank
<vubuntor952> ko? mình ko code, mà dùng phần mềm hãng thứ 3 khóa code lại
<_Tux_> =)
<_Tux_> nói chung là RE là có thể vượt đc
<_Tux_> tất nhiên là còn tùy
<vubuntor952> chứ gắn thẳng vào code thì chắc sẽ bị phát hiện thôi
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: thế bạn nghĩ hãng thứ 3
<_Tux_> nó làm như nào?
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor952> ý bạn là dùng phần mềm để đọc source ah?
<_Tux_> thường thì các hệ thống nó dùng phần cứng
<_Tux_> để identify có phải hàng của nó không
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: RE ra asm :D
 * _Tux_ hem lắm rõ kĩ thuật RE lắm
<vubuntor952> bãn thử phá license key của mình ko? mình cũng muốn biết nó có bị vượt ko :)
<_Tux_> không rảnh
<_Tux_> mà cũng không thích phải cài windows để làm việc đấy
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: nhưng minh chứng đơn giản
<vubuntor952> :)
<_Tux_> là phần mềm của các hãng lớn
<_Tux_> cũng còn bị crack thường xuyên
<_Tux_> nên đừng tự tin quá :))
<vubuntor952> uh mình bit mà
<vubuntor952> chỉ là tò mò muốn xem mức độ an toàn đến đâu :)
 * _Tux_ trước cũng viết phần mềm và làm license rồi
<vubuntor952> ok thank bạn nhiều nha
<_Tux_> nói chung là toàn phần mềm độc quyền thôi
<vubuntor952> cám ơn vì những thông tin bổ ích :)
<_Tux_> có license cho nó oai thôi =))
<vubuntor952> nhưng dù sao cũng phải có license chứ bạn
<_Tux_> bán cả phần cứng + phần mềm
<_Tux_> tùy cách bạn bán sản phẩm thế nào thôi
<vubuntor952> phần mềm thương mại mà, nếu làm ra mà người ta dùng cho mọi máy thì làm sao có doanh thu để phát triển dc chứ :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: opensource
<_Tux_> nó mở hết cả mã nguồn
<_Tux_> chả có license
<vubuntor952> trừ khi bạn bán dịch vụ và hardware
<_Tux_> vậy làm sao có doanh thu?
<_Tux_> ;)
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: thì vấn đề
<_Tux_> không phải phần mềm thương mại hay không
<_Tux_> mà là bạn kiếm tiền bằng sản phẩm bằng cách nào
<vubuntor952> mình thấy bkav cũng cài dc trên phone mà, chắc nó cũng phải có lincense chứ
 * _Tux_ ếu care mọi sản phẩm của BKIS
<vubuntor952> mình lấy ví dụ mà
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: ngày trước thì license của BKAV
<_Tux_> chỉ là một vài cái registry key
<_Tux_> pass dễ dàng =))
<_Tux_> giờ thì mình không rõ
<Mandalord> Bkav là cái antivirus máy phải thường xuyên online để update
<Mandalord> mỗi lâầ update nó lại check key
<_Tux_> Mandalord: check trên server?
<_Tux_> wireshack monitor thể nào chả thấy server để nó authen
<_Tux_> :))
<Mandalord> cái authen
<vubuntor952> :)
<_Tux_> mà có khi
<vubuntor952> vậy bạn có viết phần mềm ứng dụng nào ko? nếu có thì của bạn là free ah?
<_Tux_> nó tải mới luôn về ấy chớ
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: mình chỉ viết phần mềm
<_Tux_> còn bán là chuyện của bên kinh doanh
<_Tux_> còn việc viết ứng dụng free có tiền hay không là chuyện khác
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: vấn đề không phải cứ phần mềm thương mại
<vubuntor952> vậy phần mềm bên bạn có tính phí ko? nó là opensource luôn ah?
<_Tux_> là license để kiếm tiền
<_Tux_> cũng như game thôi
<_Tux_> free play
<_Tux_> như bán vật phẩm
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: không
<_Tux_> phần mềm làm theo dự án
<_Tux_> one-man-software =]]
<vubuntor952> phần mềm bên bạn có liên quan tới phần cứng ko? hay chỉ chạy trên PC, mobile thôi?
<_Tux_> hầu hết đều làm việc với phần cứng
<Mandalord> kiểu như phần mềm được đặt hàng
<_Tux_> WebApp cũng vẫn chơi với phần cứng được có sao đâu
<vubuntor952> mình là dân tự động nên viết phần mềm có kết nối và điều khiển phần cứng luôn :)
<vubuntor952> uh :)
 * _Tux_ điều khiển các thiết bị mạng, router, NAS
<_Tux_> server phát sóng
<vubuntor952> bạn thường viết bằng nguôn ngữ ji vậy?
<_Tux_> capture/playback video từ tín hiện SDI/Analog
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: ở cty thì đa phần xài .NET
 * _Tux_ xài C++
<_Tux_> WebApp thì Java, PHP :))
<vubuntor952> bên bạn có viết driver cho phần cứng cho các hãng sản xuất đặt hàng ko?
<vubuntor952> vậy ah? mình cũng đang tính kết nối hệ thống nhúng với camera và đầu đọc thẻ đây
<vubuntor952> trên window thì ok rồi, còn linux chắc phải mất mấy tháng mày mò quá :)
<vubuntor952> mình thấy board nhúng ko có khe card mở rộng thì phải, chắc phải kết nối với camera ip rùi
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: không
<_Tux_> bên mình tự làm phần cứng
<_Tux_> FPGA
<_Tux_> có 2 người chuyên làm mảng đấy
<vubuntor952> vậy bên bạn lập trình FPGA, thiết kế borad rồi đặt board ở nước ngoài ah? chứ ở VN hình như đâu có sản xuất dc nhỉ?
<_Tux_> mình không làm mảng FPGA
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: cty mình có thiết bị mà
<_Tux_> mạch in thì đặt thôi
<_Tux_> còn board tự thiết kế
<_Tux_> đem về hàn bằng máy
<_Tux_> tự động
<vubuntor952> hay nhỉ :)
<vubuntor952> bạn làm cty việt hay nước ngoài vậy?
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: VN thôi
<_Tux_> nhưng nghỉ làm lâu rồi
<vubuntor952> vậy ah? vậy bây h bạn làm cty khác rồi ah?
 * _Tux_ ở nhà ăn bám =))
<vubuntor952> :)
<vubuntor952> còn mình thì đi làm 1 thời gian rồi nghỉ, đăng ký cty, viết phần mềm sống qua ngày nè :)
<_Tux_> mình nghỉ làm vì còn chưa xong việc học
<_Tux_> đi làm tốn nhiều thời gian quá
<vubuntor952> vậy ah?
<vubuntor952> bạn còn đang học ah? học chính quy hay học liên thông vậy?
<_Tux_> ĐHCQ
<_Tux_> cơ mà nghỉ từ năm nhất thì đỡ khổ =)
<_Tux_> giờ ếu nghỉ đc huehuehue
<vubuntor952> :)
<vubuntor952> vậy là giỏi rồi, lúc đi học mình chả biết gì, mà cũng chẳng làm ji :)
<vubuntor952> dù sao đi làm thêm cũng có lợi, khi ra trường cũng có mấy năm kinh nghiệm khi xin việc
<vubuntor952> cộng thêm tý English nữa thì cứ tính $$$ thôi kaka
 * _Tux_ chả dám
<_Tux_> giờ siêu nhân nhiều lắm
<_Tux_> :)
<vubuntor952> :)
<vubuntor952> sợ gì chứ, mình tìm việc chứ có tranh việc đâu mà sợ :)
<vubuntor952> ủa mà bạn là mod của trang này ah, hay cũng là guest vậy?
<_Tux_> admin quản lý diễn đàn thôi
<_Tux_> irc thì mình là guest thôi
<vubuntor952> uhm
<vubuntor952> mà cho mình hỏi là trang web duy trì thế nào vậy? thành viên tự bỏ phí ra ah? hay có ai tài trợ vậy?
<vubuntor952> mình đâu thấy quảng cáo trên này đâu :)
<CoconutCrab> ?
<vubuntor952> :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: ubuntu-vn không mất phí server và đường truyền
<_Tux_> 4rum có quảng cáo để làm phí offline thôi
<vubuntor952> :)
<vubuntor952> nhưng còn các thành viên thì sao? các bạn tự bỏ sức ra ah? rồi hoạt động quản lý thì thế nào?
<CoconutCrab> dạng thế
<CoconutCrab> tự do, thoải mái
<CoconutCrab> quản lý theo 1 số luật cơ bản
<vubuntor190> có ai ko?
<CoconutCrab> không
<vubuntor190> hjx
<vubuntor190> cho mình hõi cái được hem
<CoconutCrab> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor190> để đăng kí tên miền Tiếng Việt thì làm sao?
<vubuntor190> tìm nãy giờ mà không thấy bạn ak`
 * CoconutCrab không biết vụ đó
<vubuntor190> sax
<vubuntor952> vô http://www.matbao.net/ đăng ký thử xem
<iSupyBot> Title: Trang Chủ - Domain | Hosting | Tn Miền | VPS | Email| My Chủ | Việt Nam | Mắt Bo - Domain | Hosting | Tn Miền | VPS | Email| My Chủ | Việt Nam | Mắt Bo (at www.matbao.net)
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: sax gì?
<_Tux_> thiếu gì bạn cho đăng kí tên miền tiếng việt
<vubuntor952> vubuntor190 hỏi mà. mình hỏi hồi nào?
#ubuntu-vn 2013-03-03
<vubuntor757> alo
<vubuntor757> có bạn nào dùng transmission 2.75 bị ăn hết bandwidth k nhỉ
<vubuntor666> co ai ko
<vubuntor885> hi cho mình hỏi xíu?
<_Tux_> đêm rồi
<_Tux_> đi ngủ đi
<vubuntor885> hỏi 1 câu thôi nha :)
<vubuntor885> đanh học cách cài đặt và sử dụng linux thì đọc được cái này: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=99&t=16340
<iSupyBot> Title: Sao Microsoft lại có bản quyền với linux - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor885> http://www.tin247.com/microsoft_chua_kien_linux_ve_viec_xam_hai_ban_quyen-4-152254.html
<iSupyBot> Title: Microsoft chưa kiện Linux về việc xâm hại bản quyền (at www.tin247.com)
<vubuntor885> http://www.tin247.com/cong_dong_ma_mo_xam_pham_235_ban_quyen_cua_microsoft-4-152691.html
<iSupyBot> Title: Cộng đồng mã mở xâm phạm 235 bản quyền của Microsoft (at www.tin247.com)
<vubuntor885> vậy rốt cuộc linux và android nếu đưa ra thương mại cũng bị vi phạm bản quyền của microsoft nhỉ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor885: có lẽ là bạn nên đọc kĩ hơn mấy topic đó
<_Tux_> vubuntor885: linux khác
<_Tux_> và android khác
<_Tux_> linux chỉ là kernel
<_Tux_> android là linux kernel + something else
<vubuntor885> nhưng đó đó nó nói là "Microsoft khẳng định nền tảng Android được xây dựng từ hệ điều hành mở Linux đã sử dụng bản quyền mà họ sở hữu"
<_Tux_> vubuntor885: bạn nên đọc những tin đó bằng tiếng anh
<_Tux_> hơn là đọc những gì đã được dịch ra
<vubuntor885> và đây nữa: http://www.tin247.com/microsoft_chua_kien_linux_ve_viec_xam_hai_ban_quyen-4-152254.html
<iSupyBot> Title: Microsoft chưa kiện Linux về việc xâm hại bản quyền (at www.tin247.com)
<_Tux_> vubuntor885: tất nhiên là Android có sử dụng vài thứ của M$
<_Tux_> và Google đã trả tiền cho M$
<_Tux_> M$ kiếm khá nhiều từ Android
<_Tux_> nhưng tiếc rằng đó không phải linux kernel
<_Tux_> vubuntor885: mình không quan tâm các trang VN khi dịch nó nói gì
<_Tux_> vì mấy bạn dịch bài thường sẽ dịch mất nghĩa nhiều lắm
<_Tux_> .g Android and Microsoft
<_Tux_> mịa
<vubuntor885> uh mình đang tìm nguồn tiếng anh, nhưng nếu đúng như vậy thì nản quá
<_Tux_> bot lại tèo
<_Tux_> vubuntor885: chả có gì nản cả
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor885> tin tiếng anh nè: http://www.businessinsider.com/mobile-legal-war-heats-up-as-microsoft-jumps-into-the-fray-2010-4
<iSupyBot> Title: The Only Company HTC Will Pay To Use Google's OS Is Microsoft - Business Insider (at www.businessinsider.com)
<_Tux_> vubuntor885: có gì hot nào
<_Tux_> vẫn những nội dung mình nói ở trên thôi
<_Tux_> Android dùng linux kernel
<_Tux_> nhưng còn nhiều thứ khác nữa
<_Tux_> điển hình là FAT, MTP, v.v.
<_Tux_> ^ những thứ thuộc về M$
<_Tux_> và linux kernel thì chả dính dáng mịa gì tới M$ cả
<vubuntor885> Android is based on the open source operating system Linux and Microsoft has argued almost since Linux was created that it infringes on Microsoft intellectual property, and has often sought -- some would say bullied for -- royalties from companies whose businesses are based on Linux
<_Tux_> M$ còn đang xếp hàng đợi accept code kìa haha
<vubuntor885> bài báo nói rõ mà, mà cả HTC cũng đã trả tiền cho M$ rồi, còn Samsung thì đang đàm phán thôi
<_Tux_> vubuntor885: thì sao nào?
<_Tux_> chả nhẽ bạn không hiểu những gì mình nói ở trên
<vubuntor885> chứ ko thì các hãng diện thoại lớn kia sẽ cài linux hết, rồi phát triển thêm xíu là khỉu phải trả $ cho M$
<_Tux_> HÆ¡
<_Tux_> ai bảo từ đầu đi xài FAT với MTP .v.v. làm chi
<_Tux_> rồi thành miếng mồi cho M$ kiếm tiền
<_Tux_> còn xài linux thì chả mất cái gì cả
<_Tux_> vubuntor885: Android chỉ dùng kernel linux thôi
<_Tux_> những thứ khác
<vubuntor885> vậy tại sao các hãng điện thoại lớn ko cài Linux, nó cũng hỗ trợ điện thoại mà
<_Tux_> nhiều cái có phải opensource đâu
<_Tux_> vubuntor885: cài linux cho phone?
<_Tux_> linux kernel đó thôi =))
<vubuntor885> uh mình thấy có phiên bản cho mobile mà
<_Tux_> còn mở hoàn toàn thì có Tizen/Memo/Firefox OS/Ubuntu Phone
<_Tux_> nhưng đống này đang phát triển và chưa có thành quả gì
<vubuntor885> nếu đúng như vậy thì sắp tới mobile chuyển wa linux hết để khỏi phải trả $ cho M$
<_Tux_> maybe ;)
<vubuntor885> suy nghĩ cái đã
<vubuntor885> thank bạn nhìu nhé
#ubuntu-vn 2014-02-24
<vubuntor652> E chào các bác ạ
<vubuntor652> E là gà mở mới dùng Ubuntu lần đầu
<vubuntor652> E có 1 vấn đề nhỏ
<vubuntor652> mong các bác trợ giúp
<vubuntor652> :)
<Stanley00> 5 message rồi mà mình vẫn chưa thấy vấn đề ở đâu cả? :(
<vubuntor652> đây ạ. e dùng laptop HP 6530. sau khi boot vào HĐH Ubuntu thì e không sử dụng đc wifi, nhưng khi boot vào Win 7 thì vẫn dùng wifi bthg
<Stanley00> wifi của hãng nào vậy bạn?
<vubuntor652> card wifi của e là của Intel ạ
<Stanley00> hử. intel mà không nhận thì nghe lạ quá vậy?
<vubuntor652> e đã check modem thì vẫn bthg
<vubuntor652> e nghĩ do lỗi driver của card, đã cài lại driver nhưng vẫn k đc
<vubuntor652> gỡ cả win và ubuntu r, cài lại vẫn k đc
<Stanley00> sao bạn có nhiều cách giải quyết vấn đề hay quá nhỉ? đây có phải window đâu mà gỡ ra, cài lại là xong?
<Stanley00> giờ bạn đang dùng Ubuntu à?
<vubuntor652> hiện tại e đang dùng win 7
<vubuntor652> e dùng lần đầu mà, còn chưa có kinh nghiệm
<Stanley00> Thế bên ubuntu bạn còn có cách nào nối mạng không? phải ở trên Ubuntu mới kiểm tra được nó đang như thế nào mà không kết nối được.
<vubuntor652> e đang dùng 100% wifi ạ, không có cách nào khác. e vào phần Setting trên Ubuntu, vào phần Network thì hiện lên thông báo Error, và yêu cầu gửi Feedback lại, nhưng k có mạng thì k gửi đc :))
<_Tux_> vubuntor652: lspci | grep -i network
<_Tux_> gửi output lên đây coi
<vubuntor652> giờ bước tiếp theo giải quyết sao bác ơi???
<_Tux_> vubuntor652: cứ cho mình output của các kia  đã
<vubuntor652> cho e hỏi Output là sao ạ?? ;))
<OfficeCrap> out là ra
<OfficeCrap> put là đặt
<vubuntor652> bác hỗ trợ khó quá ạ, e dùng lần đầu, làm quen với linux mà bác cứ hỏi khó ;)))
<OfficeCrap> quitto
#ubuntu-vn 2014-02-26
<vubuntor029> :-w
<BlackCrap> :-w
 * BlackCrap cạp vubuntor029 
<vubuntor029> ho
<vubuntor029> sao BlackCrap  ko hug minh
<vubuntor029> :'3
<BlackCrap> :- \
<JieJie> :3
 * JieJie hugs BlackCra1 
<BlackCra1> :-\
<JieJie> http://vnexpress.net/tin-tuc/tam-su/gian-ban-trai-toi-da-di-qua-gioi-han-voi-nguoi-khac-2955812.html
<SuperLuserv2> [ Giận bạn trai, tôi đã đi quá giới hạn với người khác - VnExpress ] - vnexpress.net
<vubuntor233> có ai ko giúp e với
<vubuntor233> cái compiz có chạy trên ubuntu 13.10 ko nhỉ?
<vubuntor233> và e cài cái ubuntu 12.04 LTS thì bị lỗi ngay lúc cài driver card wifi
<vubuntor233> hic có ai biết hỗ trợ e với e còn cài a
#ubuntu-vn 2014-02-27
<vubuntor306> mọi người ơi
<vubuntor306> cho mìn hỏi cách cài ubuntu len phân vùng logical
<vubuntor306> nhung tiếp tục sử dụng bootload của win
<Dynamo> vubuntor306: cài như bình thường rồi dùng easybcd gì đó mà làm
<Dynamo> cái bootloader của win thì có mẹ gì hay mà phải giữ lại
<vubuntor306> hic nhưng cái grub nó ko nhận dc ưin
<vubuntor306> với lại đan gphair dùng 2 win nữa
<Stanley00> grub không nhận được win? nghe lạ quá nhỉ?
<vubuntor306> trong boodload của grub có nhận win 7 cơ mà ko vào dc
<vubuntor306> nhấn vaofo thì nó laod lại bood
<vubuntor306> có cách nào kkhi cài cầu hình cho nó ko cài grub vào dc ko nhỉ (sau mình thêm boot bằng easyboot sau)
<Stanley00> vubuntor306: bắt buộc là phải cài grub, nhưng bạn cứ cài grub vào luôn phân vùng cài Ubuntu ấy, đừng cài grub vào MBR của ổ cứng là được rồi
<n0bawk> vubuntor306: à chắc phải chỉnh lại tí >:3
<vubuntor306> chọn tùy chọn thì mình chỉ chọn dc ổ cài file và ổ cài swap thôi
<vubuntor306> nó cứ bảo ko phỉ ổ chwua bootload hay cái gì gì ấy
<vubuntor306> cài xogn sau gỡ grub thế nào nhỉ
<Stanley00> vubuntor306: chính xác thì phải gọi là cài lại MBR của window
<Stanley00> .g "window repair mbr"
<SuperLuserv2> Stanley00: No results found for '"window repair mbr"'.
<Stanley00> .g window repair mbr
<SuperLuserv2> Stanley00: http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fixtheproblem/ht/repairmbr.htm
<Stanley00> .g window 7 repair mbr
<SuperLuserv2> Stanley00: http://www.tomshardware.com/news/win7-windows-7-mbr,10036.html
<Stanley00> vubuntor306: tùy theo window bạn đang dùng mà theo 1 trong 2 link bên trên nhá
<n0bawk> xfs speed ngon nhứt à
<Dynamo> vubuntor306: UEFI à?
<Dynamo> máy mới hả?
<Stanley00> Đến nản với khả năng diễn đạt của các bạn trẻ bây giờ http://ask.ubuntu-vn.org/?qa=518/huong-dan-phat-wifi-tren-ubuntu
<SuperLuserv2> [ huong dan phat wifi tren ubuntu - Ubuntu-vn Q&A ] - ask.ubuntu-vn.org
<Stanley00> _Tux_: sn vào xử lý mấy câu hỏi dạng này với :D
<ubungu> ping
#ubuntu-vn 2014-03-02
<ditva> @Chungbd cho mình hỏi
<ditva> ko hiểu sao mà cứ khi khởi động lại thì chuẩn bị đến cửa sổ login lại treo máy
<ditva> không vào đc cả các cửa sổ Ctr Alt F1,
<ditva> Ctrl Alt Del thì lại khởi động lại
<vubuntor935> Xin chào! Nếu tôi muốn cài 1 app/tool nào đó vào thư mục /home/tentui/apps thì có cách nào không?
<_Tux_> vubuntor935: tự biên dịch lấy mà xài
#ubuntu-vn 2015-02-23
<vubuntor181> Chuot tren Ubuntu cua toi bi giat giat, co khi mat han kho chiu. Hay giup toi, cam on.
<phuongtm> anh nao giai thich giup em doan code nay duoc khong a?
<FatCrab> hông
<phuongtm> http://pastebin.com/dRLGn5fT
<SuperLuserv3> [ /usr/sbin/conntrack -L \ |grep $1 \ |grep ESTAB \ |grep 'dport=80 - Pastebin.com ] - pastebin.com
#ubuntu-vn 2015-02-25
<vubuntor053> chào các bác
<vubuntor053> sao mà cấp này diễn đàn chúng ta vắng như chùa bà đanh vậy
<vubuntor084> cho em hỏi dòng lệnh cài vlc
#ubuntu-vn 2015-02-26
<vubuntor403> hi there :))
<vubuntor403> theme đẹp nhất trên ubuntu theo mấy bác là theme nào vậy ?
<OutgoingCrab> mặc định
<vubuntor403> thế trên facebook có group nào dành cho người sử dụng ubuntu như chúng ta không ?
<Standin_Stanley> có
<vubuntor403> cho mình xin cái tên group
<vubuntor403> @Standin_Stanley làm ơn cho mình xin cái tên group
<Standin_Stanley> ubuntu-vn luôn thì phải
<Standin_Stanley> https://www.facebook.com/groups/foss.vn/
<SuperLuserv3> [ Log into Facebook | Facebook ] - www.facebook.com
<vubuntor403> cám ơn bạn :))
<vubuntor841> chào mọi nguời
<OutgoingCrab> mọi người chào
<vubuntor841> mình đang thắc mắc là không biết có thiết bị nào để mình có thể khai thác hết 10Gbyte của card mạng của bootrom ko nhỉ
<OutgoingCrab> Gbit chứ làm gì gbyte
<OutgoingCrab> card gì khủng dữ vậy
<vubuntor841> tại mình thấy mấy cái swich nó chỉ đến 1GB là cùng
<vubuntor841> tại em tìm hiểu
<OutgoingCrab> thì mua switch 10 gbit
<OutgoingCrab> cũng rẻ mà
<vubuntor841> thấy nó lên tới 40Gbyte
<vubuntor841> swich đó nó bao nhiêu vậy anh
<OutgoingCrab> không rõ, chắc tầm trăm triệu đổ lên
<vubuntor841> ọc
<OutgoingCrab> à đâu
<OutgoingCrab> 20 triệu cho 1 cái 8 port
<vubuntor841> thế thì chắc thua
<OutgoingCrab> loại 24 port là 130 triệu gì đấy
<OutgoingCrab> chưa vat chưa thuế má gì cả
<vubuntor841> tại em thấy mấy cái bootrom bây giờ toàn là swich 1GB ko
<vubuntor841> nhưng mà thấy nó cứ sượng sượng sao đó
<vubuntor841> ko đc như là có ổ cứng
<OutgoingCrab> làm vài ba server đi
<OutgoingCrab> đúp thêm con bootrom ram to vào
<OutgoingCrab> 32 gb gì đấy
<vubuntor841> sever thì cỡ core Ỉ đủ ko anh
<vubuntor841> I3
<OutgoingCrab> mình chả làm cái đó bao giờ
<OutgoingCrab> nhưng theo mình là cần IO
<OutgoingCrab> nên 1- cần multi core 2- ram thật to to
<OutgoingCrab> có ssd thì càng tốt
<OutgoingCrab> card mạng thì chắc phải hỏi người khác
<vubuntor841> đúng rồi đó anh. chủ yếu là card mạng
<vubuntor841> ssd thì cũng đc. mà raind cũng đc
<vubuntor841> 2 cái ngang ngửa nhau
<vubuntor841> ko ngờ cái witch đó lại mắc đến vậy
<vubuntor841> thế thì phải chia ra làm nhiều server như anh nói rồi
<OutgoingCrab> thực lòng mà nói
<OutgoingCrab> mình chưa làm bao giờ nên cứ gọi là tham khỏi thôi
<OutgoingCrab> còn tốt nhất thì đến mấy phòng net khổng lồ
<OutgoingCrab> coi họ sắp xếp ra sao
<OutgoingCrab> còn kia chỉ là mình nghĩ vậy
<vubuntor841> không có ý kiến còn tốt hơn anh
<vubuntor841>  mà nó đúng mà ^^
<OutgoingCrab> ở đây có một số người hay đụng vào mấy món thiết bị đó
<OutgoingCrab> nhưng họ đang không online
<vubuntor841> ừm có gì tối em on thêm.
<vubuntor841> mọi nguời buổi chiều vui vẻ em học thêm về lập trình linux đây. cấp này cũng ham linux mặc dù chưa biết gì nhiều cho lắm
<vubuntor841> ^^
<OutgoingCrab> linux mà bootrom gì
<OutgoingCrab> ( ._.)
<OutgoingCrab> back already er
<vubuntor985> sao mình không thể được các ổ đĩa khác trên ubuntu vậy ?
<vubuntor985> quên chào mọi người
<OutgoingCrab> nó hiện ở trong file manager ấy?
<vubuntor985> nó báo lỗi ;(
<vubuntor985> unble to access
<OutgoingCrab> ổ cứng đó là ntfs?
<OutgoingCrab> chi tiết lỗi là như thế nào?
<vubuntor985> http://imgur.com/LtNLCYA
<SuperLuserv3> [ Imgur ] - imgur.com
<OutgoingCrab> à
<OutgoingCrab> bạn hibernate bên windows
<OutgoingCrab> phải shutdown đi cơ
<OutgoingCrab> mới mở được
<vubuntor985> chuyển qua window shutdown nó rồi qua ubuntu mới dùng được
<vubuntor985> ?
<OutgoingCrab> uhm
<OutgoingCrab> vì khi hibernate
<OutgoingCrab> trạng thái của ổ đĩa đang được windows sử dụng
<OutgoingCrab> mà linux chạm vào sẽ gây hỏng
<OutgoingCrab> bạn tưởng tượng như trong film tự dưng có người đang ngồi xuống ghế
<OutgoingCrab> thì có ai đó dừng thời gian lại, lấy cái ghế ra
<OutgoingCrab> thì người kia sẽ ngã lăn ra đất
<vubuntor985> :) thanks bạn câu trả lời rất chi tiết
<OutgoingCrab> okay, không có chi
<vubuntor985> đổi tên chat như thế nào ? và khi đăng nhập lại có thể giu tên ấy ?
<OutgoingCrab>  /nick abcdef
<OutgoingCrab> không, nếu vào từ trang hỗ trợ thì mỗi lần vào lại phải đổi nick
<vubuntor985> vậy hầu hết mấy người trong này toàn treo 24/24 rồi ?
<OutgoingCrab> dùng chương trình khác để vào
<OutgoingCrab> mà thực ra toàn bot ấy mà
<vubuntor985> kiểu tự đọng trả lời à ?
<OutgoingCrab> dạng như là chương trình vào
<OutgoingCrab> không phải người
<vubuntor985> có thể hướng dẫn mình không banj?
<OutgoingCrab> hướng dẫn chi?
<vubuntor985> :)) làm giong thử thôi
<Standin_Stanley> bot Standin_Stanley chọt chọt OutgoingCrab
 * OutgoingCrab đá văng Standin_Stanley 
<vubuntor985> =)) đấy !!
<OutgoingCrab> channel này có mấy ai vào đâu mà
<OutgoingCrab> ngồi đây làm chi
 * OutgoingCrab rảnh quá nên mới ngồi thôi
<vubuntor985> :))) mình cũng khá rãnh mà
<OutgoingCrab> đụng vào linux là dễ cuộc đời xuống cống lắm
<vubuntor985> sao lại nói vậy ?
<OutgoingCrab> kinh nghiệm
<Standin_Stanley> bot Standin_Stanley xuống cống suốt... confirm nhé :3
<vubuntor985> xuống cũng được :) chỉ đi
<OutgoingCrab> Standin_Stanley: chỉ cho người ta đi kìa
<Standin_Stanley> chỉ gì?
<OutgoingCrab> chỉ cái đó đó
<vubuntor985> chỉ làm cái bot đó đó :))
<Standin_Stanley> nà sao? bot gì? gõ bot ngay đầu ấy
<Standin_Stanley> bot vubuntor985 ? <= như này á?
<vubuntor985> bot vubuntor985
<vubuntor985> =))) bác troll em
<Standin_Stanley> thì hỏi vụ bot mà? @@
 * Standin_Stanley confused...
<vubuntor985> tạo bot tự động trả lời ấy (phải gọi như vậy không?)
 * Standin_Stanley trỏ trỏ OutgoingCrab, bot tự động trả lời của sn kìa =]]
<Standin_Stanley> vubuntor985: /nick whatever_you_want
<OutgoingCrab> uh huh
<harryakavinh> =)) now what ?
<OutgoingCrab> có nick thôi?
<harryakavinh> nick gì bạn ?
<OutgoingCrab> để cắm nick ở đây phải có máy chủ
<harryakavinh> một máy tính có thể là một máy chủ không  (hỏi ngu)
<OutgoingCrab> tất nhiên
<OutgoingCrab> vào đây trên linux có thể dùng chương trình pidgin hoặc là hexchat
<harryakavinh> sudo apt-get install hexchat ?
<OutgoingCrab> chắc là thế
<OutgoingCrab> hexchat hoặc xchat
<harryakavinh> what next ?
<OutgoingCrab> bật lên dùng?
<Standin_Stanley> xchat cũ rồi, nên dùng hexchat thay thế
<harryakavinh> đã cài được pidgin :) nhưng làm sao để chọn wed này ?
<harryakavinh> hexchat trên 14.04 thị không có !
<OutgoingCrab> tìm tìm trên mạng thôi
<OutgoingCrab> nhiều thông tin mà
<Standin_Stanley> harryakavinh: lên freenode.net để tìm cách sử dụng nhé
<Standin_Stanley> đây là channel #ubuntu-vn trên freenode.net
<harryakavinh> :) thanks for help
<harryakavinh> cái pidgin này nó chỉ hỗ trợ cho một số wed nhất định à !
<harryakavinh> hexchat=hipchat ?
<harryakavinh> guys ?
<Standin_Stanley> harryakavinh: không hỗ trợ thì thêm vào @@ và hexchat là hexchat @@@
<harryakavinh> =))) sudo apt-get install hexchat ! error
<Standin_Stanley> error gì?
<harryakavinh> mấy thằng trong cbox get link nó nói cần 5 file gì gì để tạo bot chat ?
<Standin_Stanley> cái này thì liên quan gì cbox?
<harryakavinh> E: unble to locate package hexchat
<harryakavinh> tức nói tự trả lời giong cbox ấy
<Standin_Stanley> chả liên quan...
<Standin_Stanley> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/hexchat <= sao lại không? bạn dùng software center mà cài :(
<SuperLuserv3> [ Ubuntu – Details of package hexchat in trusty ] - packages.ubuntu.com
<Standin_Stanley> thôi, out
<harryakavinh> OutgoingCrab
<n0bawk> :))
<harryakavinh> :))
#ubuntu-vn 2015-02-27
<vubuntor590> chào mọi người
<vubuntor590> em đang mò code với gtk của c++
<vubuntor590> build interface
<vubuntor590> mà làm cái gridview hoài ko đc
<vubuntor590> không biết có ai rành chỉ em cái
<vubuntor590> nhầm treeview mới đúng
<harryakavinh> @standin_stanley
<harryakavinh> help me :(
<Standin_Stanley> harryakavinh: yes?
<Standin_Stanley> vubuntor590: https://developer.gnome.org/gtkmm-tutorial/stable/sec-treeview-examples.html.en
<SuperLuserv3> [ Examples ] - developer.gnome.org
<vubuntor590> ok thank anh để em xem
<harryakavinh> sao mình shutdown computer rồi nhấn khởi động thì nó không hiện menu boot để chọn ubuntu hay window mà nó vào thẳng win luôn
<harryakavinh> restart thì nó lại hiện ?
<Standin_Stanley> máy bạn 2 hdd?
<harryakavinh> vâng :)
<vubuntor590> ok em hiểu cách kết hợp interface rồi
<Standin_Stanley> harryakavinh: vậy chắc bạn nên set lại thứ tự boot ổ đĩa đi. Chọn cái đĩa chứa grub lên đầu tiên ấy
<harryakavinh> mình có chọn trong easy boot cd gì đó rồi nhưng khi shutdown xong bật lại thì nó lại không dừng cho mình chonk
<vubuntor590> anh thử set trong bios thử xem nó đã ưu tiên boot đúng chưa
<harryakavinh> :) để tý mình thử, tạm mà gio dùng được ổ của window rồi :)
<harryakavinh> sao mình không thể tạo bot bằng pidgin nhỉ :(
<n0bawk> >:3
<harryakavinh> Hi :) who is online now ?
<MrTuxHdb> harryakavinh: nói tiếng Việt đê
<harryakavinh> =))) có ông stanley ở đây nói tiếng anh ko à
<MrTuxHdb> harryakavinh: đù
<MrTuxHdb> vote ban
<harryakavinh> sao ban tui kỳ vậy ? :(
<vubuntor141> cài ubuntu trên laptop có tự nhận driver wifi không các bác ?
<FluffyHairyCrab> cũng lúc được lúc không
<FluffyHairyCrab> dùng dell thì thường là được
<FluffyHairyCrab> nếu máy mua được 1~2 năm thì chắc không vấn đề
<harryakavinh> mình dùng dell :))) thanks
<FluffyHairyCrab> cũng hên xui thôi
<harryakavinh> nếu không bắt thì fix sao bạn >
<FluffyHairyCrab> thì google cách sửa
<FluffyHairyCrab> cái này là do nhà sản xuất không viết driver
<FluffyHairyCrab> nên cũng khá lằng nhằng
<harryakavinh> ok man thanks
<harryakavinh> da cai xong va no tu nhan wifi :)))
<FluffyHairyCrab> uh huh
<harryakavinh> no bao update minh tat di roi gio mo len thi no bao la may da update roi la sao ta ?
<harryakavinh> minh chua install ibus thong cam nhe :)
<FluffyHairyCrab> huh?
<FluffyHairyCrab> thử lại?
<harryakavinh> minh tat no roi minh dinh chon sever nhanh de update chon cai power gi do xong thi no bao nhu the
<harryakavinh> thu lai vang vay
<harryakavinh> ok roi chuyen ve main sever thi no hien update :) thanks bac
 * MrTuxHdb nhòm đao phủ FluffyHairyCrab nuôi gà
<harryakavinh> tren ubuntu co the hack duoc wifi phai khong cac bac
<FluffyHairyCrab> chắc là được
<harryakavinh> cam ubuntu linux di khap noi khong no khong co mang nhi ? (Dang update hoi lau nen chua cai ibus dc)
<MrTuxHdb> harryakavinh: hack á
<MrTuxHdb> nghe sợ thế
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<harryakavinh> crack =))
<harryakavinh> tren PC minh cai wine khong duoc nhi ?
<MrTuxHdb> back to windows plz
<MrTuxHdb> now and 4ever
<harryakavinh> =)))
<harryakavinh> sao cu noi vay nhi ?
<MrTuxHdb> harryakavinh: tại xài ubuntu lởm lắm
<MrTuxHdb> nên phải wine
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<ubungu> 1
<harryakavinh> đã down file về làm theo lệnh này nhưng nó báo lỗi là sao ?
<harryakavinh> tar xvfz reaver-1.4.tar.gz
<harryakavinh> crack wifi ấy
<harryakavinh> help
<FluffyHairyCrab> uh huh
<FluffyHairyCrab> tự google sửa thôi
<FluffyHairyCrab> ai lại crack bao giờ
<harryakavinh> thế gọi như nào mới đúng ?
<harryakavinh> www.learn2crack.com/2013/07/learn-to-hack-wifi-password-with-ubuntu.html
<harryakavinh> tải file reaver đó về thì bỏ vào thư mục nào >
<FluffyHairyCrab> con đường crack còn dài
<FluffyHairyCrab> cứ làm theo mấy cái hướng dẫn mà chả hiểu gì
<FluffyHairyCrab> thì không làm được gì đâu
<FluffyHairyCrab> súng đồ chơi trẻ con thì ai cũng cầm được
<FluffyHairyCrab> nhưng súng quân dụng bắn vớ vẫn trặc vai đấy
<harryakavinh> nhưng theo thấy thì có sài đỡ đi
<FluffyHairyCrab> không có đâu
<harryakavinh> sao không ?
<FluffyHairyCrab> những cái phức tạp nó đòi hỏi phải hiểu biết
<FluffyHairyCrab> đành phải cố vậy thôi
<FluffyHairyCrab> mà cái này còn chưa thể gọi là phức tạp được đấy
<FluffyHairyCrab> he he
<harryakavinh> bạn chỉ cần chỉ mình file reaver khi tải về thì đặt nó ở đâu là đúng thôi :) pls
<FluffyHairyCrab> ở đâu cũng được
<harryakavinh> vậy sao khi nhập lệnh nó lại lỗi ?
<ubungu> T_T
<FluffyHairyCrab> thì đấy
<FluffyHairyCrab> đặt sai đâu đấy
<harryakavinh> @@
<MrTuxHdb> harryakavinh: còn non và xanh lắm
<FluffyHairyCrab> máy tính nó trước sau như một
<MrTuxHdb> yếu thì đừng ra gió làm cái gì
<ubungu> ơ sao nick ông FluffyHairyCrab thì irssi vẫn notify nhể
<FluffyHairyCrab> đưa vào như thế nào thì trăm lần nó vẫn chỉ ra 1 kết quả
<FluffyHairyCrab> còn nếu nó ra khác thì tức là mình làm sai ở đâu đấy
<FluffyHairyCrab> he he
<ubungu> he he
<MrTuxHdb> harryakavinh: thôi cài Kali
<ubungu> heeeeeeeeeee
<MrTuxHdb> rồi TDTT là hacker siêu đẳng
<MrTuxHdb> cho nó dễ
<ubungu> kali repo chậm lắm
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<ubungu> =))
<MrTuxHdb> ubungu: tdtt chậm chậm nó mới nguy hiểm chớ
<harryakavinh> newbie hỏi thì các bác tỏ ra không thích thú nhỉ ?
<FluffyHairyCrab> cũng chả phải
<FluffyHairyCrab> mà cái đấy nó phức tạp thật
<FluffyHairyCrab> chỉ dẫn xong cái này nếu không hiểu thì lại mắc cái khác
<FluffyHairyCrab> lại hỏi
<FluffyHairyCrab> cuối cùng mất cả 1 buổi
<FluffyHairyCrab> mà kết quả thì bạn được cái gì?
<MrTuxHdb> Are you, are you
<FluffyHairyCrab> lương tối thiểu ở VN là 2m6 đi
<MrTuxHdb> Coming to the tree
<MrTuxHdb> They strung up a man
<MrTuxHdb> They say who murdered three.
<FluffyHairyCrab> tức là 1 ngày lương 100k
<ubungu> ;(
<FluffyHairyCrab> làm 8 tiếng thì là 12k5 1h
 * MrTuxHdb lắc lắc
<FluffyHairyCrab> tức là 1h support tốn 12k5, nếu là lương tối thiểu
<MrTuxHdb> harryakavinh: chưa kể
<MrTuxHdb> làm ca đêm
<FluffyHairyCrab> nhưng kết quả nó dành cho bạn là cái gì?
<MrTuxHdb> lương sẽ x2
<MrTuxHdb> nên bạn tính đê
<MrTuxHdb> ở đây còn 3 người
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<FluffyHairyCrab> còn làm linux thì lương cứ nhân 10 số kia lên
<MrTuxHdb> FluffyHairyCrab: 20
<MrTuxHdb> vì ca đêm
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<MrTuxHdb> tốn trà thuốc hơn
<harryakavinh> =)))thôi back to window vậy
<ubungu> =))
<FluffyHairyCrab> cũng được
<ubungu> các bác làm gì mà thức khuya thế
<FluffyHairyCrab> đọc truyện tranh
<ubungu> hay, truyện chi đó
 * MrTuxHdb fap
<FluffyHairyCrab> đô rê mon
<ubungu> sao ko đọc sôn go ku
<FluffyHairyCrab> đọc xong hết rồi
<ubungu> 2 bác MrTuxHdb FluffyHairyCrab có rành python ko, e hỏi cái với :D
<FluffyHairyCrab> không rành lắm
 * FluffyHairyCrab code herro thuốc
 * ubungu :ah:
 * MrTuxHdb chả rành cái gì
<MrTuxHdb> hỏi thì cứ hỏi thôi
<MrTuxHdb> =))
#ubuntu-vn 2015-02-28
<vubuntor177> có cách nào tắt một máy dùng chung mạng với mình bằng ter không ? giống như shutdown -i trên cmd window ấy
<vubuntor177> someone help ?
#ubuntu-vn 2016-02-29
<vubuntor038> em cần cài một ubuntu server
<vubuntor038> làm server để các client update
<vubuntor038> cho em hỏi mình sẽ đi theo hướng thế nào ạ
<vubuntor038> em tìm hiểu thì dùng apt-mirror đúng ko?
<Stanley00> vubuntor038: client gì và update gì vậy bạn?
<vubuntor038> các máy client trong mạng nội bộ
<vubuntor038> client cũng cài ubuntu, client sẽ update các phần mềm từ server
<Stanley00> vubuntor038: ý bạn là làm mirror cái repo của Ubuntu?
<Stanley00> vubuntor038: bạn theo guide này thử nhé https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<vubuntor038> bài toán của em đặt ra là tạo server ubuntu cho các client trong mạng nội bộ update từ server đó
<vubuntor038> anh có cách giải quyết nào giúp em với ạ
<Stanley00> vubuntor038: bạn đọc link bên trên đi
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor038: bài tập hẻ?
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor038> zzz
<lewtds> rrrr
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor038: đúng thì nhận đi
<vubuntor038> bạn MrTũHdb hỏi gì thế
<MrTuxHdb> 08:49 < MrTuxHdb> vubuntor038: bài tập hẻ?
<vubuntor038> à
<vubuntor038> bài tập thì không phải
<vubuntor038> việc thì đúng hơn
<vubuntor038> :(
<MrTuxHdb> thế thì đọc cái kia là xong thôi
<MrTuxHdb> có gì khó đâu
<MrTuxHdb> provision nhớ chèn mirror vào
<vubuntor038> bạn nói cụ thể hơn giúp mình được ko
<vubuntor038> vì mình cũng mới làm ubuntu
<vubuntor038> tự tìm hiểu từ đầu hết nên hơi gà
<vubuntor038> :3
<vubuntor038> mình cài đặt xong ubuntu server rồi
<vubuntor038> thì sau đó setup theo hướng dẫn này
<vubuntor038> http://diendanmaychu.vn/showthread.php/388-Setup-local-Repository-Mirror-cho-Ubuntu-9.04
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor038: túm lại bạn cần setup 1 cái mirror
<MrTuxHdb> sau đó cấu hình cho client dùng mirror đó
<MrTuxHdb> vậy thôi
<vubuntor038> mirror ở đây
<MrTuxHdb> nếu có internal dns nữa thì cũng có thể dùng
<vubuntor038> là cái địa chỉ của con server mình phải ko?
<MrTuxHdb> yep
<vubuntor038> thanks nhé
<vubuntor038> :)
<vubuntor038> ông anh bảo máy chủ này ko dùng mirror
<vubuntor038> máy chủ responsitory gì đấy
<vubuntor038> :(
<Stanley00> vubuntor038: đã đọc cái link /me đưa chưa?
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor038: ông ấy bị điên à
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<MrTuxHdb> đấy là cache proxy cmnr chứ mirror éo gì
<vubuntor038> cụ thể bài toán thế này nhé
 * Stanley00 thì đang không hiểu mirror với repos khác nhau chỗ nào? @@
<vubuntor038> xây dựng máy chủ update trong mạng nội bộ
<vubuntor038> dùng ubuntu server
<vubuntor038> và xây dựng cơ chế cập nhật dữ liệu update từ Internet, sử dụng Wapt-get
<vubuntor038> em tìm hiểu trên mạng định xây dựng cái apt-mirro
<vubuntor038> nhưng vừa hỏi ông ấy bảo xây dựng cái server responsitory gì đấy
<vubuntor038> :(
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor038: bảo ông ấy tự đi mà làm
<MrTuxHdb> quit đi
<vubuntor038> :))
<vubuntor038> làm để học chứ các bác
<vubuntor038> với lại ông ấy giao cho bảo ông tự làm thì còn nói làm gì nữa
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor038: ông ấy bị điên à
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor038: mirror = repos
<MrTuxHdb> có éo gì mà chém nhăng cuội thế
<MrTuxHdb> wapt-get thất truyền từ đời éo nào rồi
<MrTuxHdb> giờ còn mang ra
<MrTuxHdb> tác giả các đó hết loser
<MrTuxHdb> giờ đi phượt, tán gái với quay lại cuộc sống thực rồi
<Stanley00> MrTuxHdb: lolz :3
<MrTuxHdb> cỡ ~5-6 năm éo còn ai maintaince cái đó nữa
<Stanley00> vubuntor038: copy mấy cái MrTuxHdb vừa nói, quăng vào mặt sếp đê
<Stanley00> vubuntor038: quăng thêm câu này nữa "<MrTuxHdb> đấy là cache proxy cmnr chứ mirror éo gì"
#ubuntu-vn 2016-03-01
<vubuntor877> hi
<vubuntor877> có ai ko ạ
<vubuntor877> các bác cho em hỏi là cài lại UBUNTU mới thì cái LVM của ubuntu hiện tại có bị mất ko ạ
<CoconutCrab> có
<MrTuxHdb> LVM is bull sh!t
<m3onh0x84> khi cài lại ubuntu phải nhìn cho kỹ thui k mất dữ liệu thì chịu
<vubuntor877> ok, các bác, em cứ backup 1 bản cho chắc :D
<m3onh0x84> thêm cái label vào mỗi phân vùng cho chắc ăn hầu như distro nào cũng có gparted hết
<m3onh0x84> mở lên soi xem mình tình toán đặt vào đâu
<vubuntor877> mà tiện hỏi các bác luôn, hôm trước em dọn rác xoá trong home, gio vào các dịch vụ của google đều ko được
<vubuntor877> nên mới phải cài lại ubuntu
<m3onh0x84> :D
<Stanley00> @@
<vubuntor877> SSL connection error  ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR
<m3onh0x84> thì login lại vào tài khoản google hết.
<vubuntor877> lỗi này ạ
<vubuntor877> vào bất cứ trang nào có https đều báo lỗi trên
<vubuntor877> SSL connection error  ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR
<MrTuxHdb> lỗi common vãi
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor877: còn gì nữa không?
<m3onh0x84> bạn copy dòng lỗi đó vào google chrome nó sẽ tìm cho bạn cách giải quyết
<MrTuxHdb> m3onh0x84: bệnh vkl
<MrTuxHdb> chrome éo vào được
<vubuntor877> hix,
<vubuntor877> ko vào được chrome luôn
<MrTuxHdb> thì search bằng răng à
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor877: giờ hệ thống đúng chưa
<vubuntor877> vẫn seach được bằng firefox nhưng hầu như thử tất rồi ạ
<m3onh0x84> thui ra chơi mmo
<vubuntor877> gio vẫn đúng ạ
<m3onh0x84> nhường bạn tux
#ubuntu-vn 2016-03-02
<vubuntor049> alo
<vubuntor049> nhà có ai không ?
<MrTuxHdb> không có nhà
<MrTuxHdb> thì lấy đâu ra người
<vubuntor049> các bác cho em hỏi
<vubuntor049> em viết app
<CoconutCrab> uhm
<vubuntor049> làm sao để push lên hệ thống ubuntu
<CoconutCrab> push là thế nào cơ bạn?
<CoconutCrab> ý bạn là deploy?
<vubuntor049> để người khác apt-get đc app của mình ý
<vubuntor049> chuẩn là deploy ạ
<CoconutCrab> bạn lập một cái tài khoản trên launchpad
<CoconutCrab> rồi build trên đó thôi
<vubuntor049> có tuts nào hướng dẫn ko ạ ?
<vubuntor049> ví dụ em làm xong 1 file .deb
<CoconutCrab> mình không rõ
<vubuntor049> giờ em muốn public ra thôi
<CoconutCrab> nhưng trên launchpad có guide
<CoconutCrab> tiếng anh
<vubuntor049> chứ ko share mã nguồn
<CoconutCrab> trên đó họ build từ source
<CoconutCrab> không cho share riêng cục deb đâu
<MrTuxHdb> .g ubuntu packaging guide
<vubuntor049> nếu giờ em chỉ có 1 cục deb
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor049: kiên nhẫn đọc hết nha
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor049: binary is not acceptable
<MrTuxHdb> nếu bạn không release dưới GPL hay cái gì tương đương
<MrTuxHdb> thì khỏi đi
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<CoconutCrab> nếu bạn chỉ muốn có cục .deb
<MrTuxHdb> http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/
<MrTuxHdb> guide for ubuntu
<CoconutCrab> thì bạn upload lên đâu đó rồi cho người ta tải về cài thôi
<MrTuxHdb> nhờ chèn hàng lụi vào nhá
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor049> có bác nào trên này ở HN có thời gian rảnh ko ?
<vubuntor049> sếp em đang cần 1 câu trả lời vào ngày mai
<vubuntor049> :|
<stk> de hel
<stk> de hell
<stk> câu trả lời rồi đấy
<stk> là KHÔNG
<stk> tải deb về
<stk> dpkg -i
<stk> chứ ai cho apt-get
<stk> ko thì tự dựng repository
<stk> càng khoai
<vubuntor049> yep
<vubuntor049> em vừa đọc cái http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor049: sếp bạn có trả tiền tụi mình không :D
<MrTuxHdb> muốn được vào main repos phải chứng minh là đủ tuổi
<MrTuxHdb> không có dễ đâu
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor049> ổng trả tiền em :|
<vubuntor049> vậy thì chắc là xài bài up file deb lên website cho bọn nó tải về thôi
<stk> duh
<vubuntor049> :sosad:
<MrTuxHdb> vậy em chịu khó đọc em nhá
<MrTuxHdb> :3
 * MrTuxHdb tại anh đang đói mốc mồm
<MrTuxHdb> ngồi rít khí trời uống nước lọc
<stk> toàn bắn thuốc lào
<stk> xạo lồng hả
<CoconutCrab> cái này là gì gì mà wapt hôm trước đó hả
<MrTuxHdb> stk: anh có thể chở em về không. Anh có thể chở em về không. Em van anh đấy
<MrTuxHdb> em đang phê em đang phê lắm rồi
<MrTuxHdb> :v
<vubuntor049> Các bác cho em xin info
<stk> MrTuxHdb: =]]]]]]]]
<stk> MrTuxHdb: :V
<vubuntor049> lúc nào em đc trả lương vụ này em mời nhậu
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: wapt là repos mà
<vubuntor049> :D
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<CoconutCrab> toàn người ở SG thôi
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor049: acohol truyền qua được internet hể
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor049: cơ bản là nếu bạn tự tạo repo thì bạn nhét gì cũng được
<MrTuxHdb> rồi add cái đó vô
<vubuntor049> Tối mai em bay vào đó ra mắt ... bố vợ
<MrTuxHdb> rồi tự apt-get hàng
<MrTuxHdb> vậy thôi
<MrTuxHdb> stk: bắn thuốc lào bao giờ chưa?
<stk> MrTuxHdb: ko thuốc thang gì cả
 * stk hít Oxy
<vubuntor049> em từ vé đến giờ bị cấm thuốc
<MrTuxHdb> stk: thế éo biết phê thuốc nào thế nào rồi
<MrTuxHdb> lào*
<MrTuxHdb> đm
<MrTuxHdb> xấu hổ quả
 * MrTuxHdb khóc
<stk> MrTuxHdb: xì, bạn mình nó chê mình suốt
<stk> ko biết phê cỏ với xisha
<stk> mình ko biết thật
<stk> hahaha
<stk> vubuntor049: host deb đi
<stk> xoắn repo làm gì
<stk> deb
<stk> tải về dpkg -i
<stk> có làm sao nhéo đâu mà
<stk> :D
<vubuntor049> dự án của em làm cho TI
<vubuntor049> bọn nó thích cái gì cũng official
<vubuntor049> dm
<vubuntor049> to mà keo
<stk> ko quan tâm
<stk> :3
<stk> chả có cái mẹ gì official cả
<stk> làm repo riêng
<stk> thì cũng phải add sources vào
<stk> cũng phải trust key thủ công
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor049: bạn up cho nội bộ dùng
<MrTuxHdb> stk: thuốc lào là cổ truyền nhá
<stk> Linux nhéo nào hỗ trợ official closed source
<CoconutCrab> hay mọi người khác dùng?
<MrTuxHdb> stk: phê còn hơn xisha
<stk> MrTuxHdb: fuck it, đập đá
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor049: TI?
<MrTuxHdb> hàng điện tử à?
<MrTuxHdb> thế setup cái repos
<vubuntor049> texas intrument ạ
<MrTuxHdb> rồi vất cho tụi TI
<MrTuxHdb> sao éo
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<MrTuxHdb> hàng private
<MrTuxHdb> haha
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: hiểu chưa
<MrTuxHdb> chuẩn bị nhậu đi
<vubuntor049> nó có mấy cái app
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<CoconutCrab> private hả
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor049> viết cho bọn windows
<CoconutCrab> thế thì làm repo đóng thôi
<MrTuxHdb> yep
<vubuntor049> giờ xui bọn em porting
<vubuntor049> và vứt lên
<vubuntor049> ko đc pub source
<MrTuxHdb> thế đúng bài kiểu kia ròi còn gì
<MrTuxHdb> complie ra deb
<MrTuxHdb> tạo repos
<MrTuxHdb> xong :D
<vubuntor049> Em hiểu rồi
<vubuntor049> thanks các bác
<stk> tạo repo
<vubuntor049> Cuối tuần em vào SG
<stk> vẫn phải trust key
<stk> :3
 * MrTuxHdb đợi acohol chuyển theo đường internet
<stk> :V
<stk> há há há
<MrTuxHdb> stk: éo cần đâu
<MrTuxHdb> -y là xong
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<vubuntor049> bác nào rảnh em mời nhậu nhẹ ạ
<CoconutCrab> curl | dpkg -i
<CoconutCrab> ok
<MrTuxHdb> > enterprise: we trusted own partner
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<vubuntor049> (em tửu lượng kém)
<vubuntor049> em thì chưa vào SG bao giờ
<vubuntor049> kinh tế cũng nghèo
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<vubuntor049> nên mời nhậu cũng hơi e dè chút
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor049: lol
<MrTuxHdb> ae ở đây nói đùa vậy thôi
<MrTuxHdb> éo ai bắt trả công
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<vubuntor049> ko phải chuyện trả công
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor049: ở HN hay SG thì rảnh rỗi cafe build cộng đồng thôi
<MrTuxHdb> :)
<vubuntor049> em tham gia + xài đồ ubuntu lâu rồi
<vubuntor049> nhưng chưa gặp ai trong cộng đồng cả :shame:
<CoconutCrab> từ năm bao nhiêu?
<vubuntor049> từ hồi ubuntu 9.04 ạ
<MrTuxHdb> ôi vãi
 * MrTuxHdb từ hồi 7.04
<MrTuxHdb> all is linux from 8.04
<vubuntor049> 2007 mới học đại học :shame"
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: có 20 năm dùng linux
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<MrTuxHdb> giáo sư TD ĐH XXX
<vubuntor049> :D
<vubuntor049> đồng nghiệp đây rồi :p
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<CoconutCrab> bạn đóng gói deb cho ubuntu mấy vậy?
<vubuntor049> em chắc phải đóng cho mấy phiên bản hiện hành thôi
<vubuntor049> ubuntu và debian
<CoconutCrab> 14.04
<CoconutCrab> và 12.04
<CoconutCrab> compile đúng lib
<CoconutCrab> sign key vào
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: 12.04 sắp hết rồi
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor049> tài khoản internet của em là holao09
<MrTuxHdb> sao nghe bệnh tật vậy
<MrTuxHdb> :))
<MrTuxHdb> Ho Lao 0 sống
<vubuntor049> bác nào cuối tuần này rảnh (thứ 7 hoặc chủ nhật) cafe cà pháo ở SG thì gọi em đi với
 * CoconutCrab ở Lào Cai
<MrTuxHdb> zai HN sao lại lấy vợ SG
<MrTuxHdb> không nghe là gái SG lười
<MrTuxHdb> chỉ biết ăn thôi à
<MrTuxHdb> mắt xanh mỏ đỏ
<vubuntor049> chưa lấy mà bác
<vubuntor049> đang deploy thôi
<vubuntor049> chưa release ạ
<CoconutCrab> :--\
<MrTuxHdb> vậy là bị nó dụ cmnr
<MrTuxHdb> thÆ°Æ¡ng thay
<vubuntor049> Gấu gốc bắc
<MrTuxHdb> thÆ°Æ¡ng thay
<vubuntor049> nhà nội và ngoại đều ở HN
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<vubuntor049> mỗi tội ông nhạc thích SG
<MrTuxHdb> vậy là bỏ xứ mà đi à
<vubuntor049> nên vào đó ẩn cư
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<MrTuxHdb> good good
<vubuntor049> :D
<vubuntor049> Gấu bằng tuổi sinh nhật trước em mấy tháng :shame:
 * CoconutCrab nằm ở Lào Cai phơi nắng
<MrTuxHdb> chắc ngồi hóng đạn pháo Tàu hể
<vubuntor049> Em có thằng đệ ở Lào Cai
<vubuntor049> lần nào lên nó cũng rủ em đi lướt tìm chỗ đặt bệ pháo =))
<CoconutCrab> (ಠ_ಠ)
<MrTuxHdb> ( . )( . )
#ubuntu-vn 2016-03-03
<vubuntor408> tôi tải ubuntu về máy tính
<vubuntor408> nhưng sao không thể cài được
<MrTuxHdb> burn ra USB mà cài
#ubuntu-vn 2016-03-04
<vubuntor219> cho em hỏi là khi em sao lưu dữ liệu từ postgresql sang file .txt nó yêu cầu mật khẩu người dùng nhưng em nhập vào thì nó bảo xác thực mật khẩu thất bại?
<MrTuxHdb> thì sai mật khẩu thôi
<vubuntor277> Hi all, tôi đến từ ĐH Thăng Long
<CoconutCrab> vâng chào anh
<vubuntor277> Từ trước tới giờ phát triển ứng dụng trên .NET
<CoconutCrab> vâng
<vubuntor277> Bây giờ Nhà trường chủ trương dùng các sản phẩm dòng Unix/Linux
<vubuntor277> Đặc biệt là phần mềm quản lý đào tạo
<CoconutCrab> :)
<CoconutCrab> vâng anh cứ tiếp tục
<vubuntor277> Tôi muốn nhờ cộng đồng tư vấn, trước hết là giải pháp, sau đó là đội phát triển, ...
<vubuntor277> Về nghiệp vụ thì tôi ok rồi
<CoconutCrab> vậy hiện tại trường đã có hệ thống quản lý đào tạo dựa trên .Net và vẫn đang sử dụng trên nền Microsoft Windows?
<vubuntor277> Yes
<CoconutCrab> thường thì khi migrate như thế này sẽ cứ giữ nguyên hệ thống cữ
<CoconutCrab> rồi dần dà migrate sang hệ thống mới
<vubuntor277> ok
<CoconutCrab> hệ thống quản lý đào tạo của trường có phức tạp không anh? khoảng bao nhiêu KLOC?
<MrTuxHdb> dùng PHP cho nó dễ tìm nhân lực
<vubuntor277> KLOC là thuật ngữ về số chức năng
<CoconutCrab> à, là số dòng code
<CoconutCrab> kilo lines of code
<vubuntor277> à, bên .NET mà đếm cái đó thì khó tính độ phức tạp lắm
<CoconutCrab> vâng
<vubuntor277> Thực ra, nhân dịp chuyển đổi này, mình có thể tối ưu hóa
<vubuntor277> có đến 60-70% chức năng thừa
<vubuntor277> chỉ có 1 vài chức năng nhập liệu đặc biệt đòi hỏi màn hình phức tạp
<vubuntor277> còn lại mình nghĩ dùng PHP là ok
<MrTuxHdb> hiện tại vẫn là Web-based đúng không ạ?
<vubuntor277> hiện tại có hai hệ: winform cho các bộ phận trong trường
<vubuntor277> webform cho giảng viên và sinh viên khai thác
<MrTuxHdb> tức là nếu migrate mình sẽ web-based 100%?
<vubuntor277> mình cần tư vấn
<vubuntor277> bởi chỉ cần đảm bảo các hoạt động của Nhà trường ổn
<vubuntor277> mình chưa rõ là trên dòng Unix/Linux thì làm app dạng form như thế nào
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor277: Linux nó cũng là platform để chạy app thôi ạ
<MrTuxHdb> bây giờ web nó khá mạnh rồi nên một số việc trước chưa làm được thì giờ làm được rồi
<MrTuxHdb> web-based thì mình dễ maintaince hơn
<vubuntor277> ok, vậy có thể web toàn bộ
<MrTuxHdb> tuy nhiên vẫn phải tính đến các chức năng
<MrTuxHdb> vì web nó không thể như win-form được
<MrTuxHdb> migrate thì mình sẽ làm cái mới
<MrTuxHdb> dùng thử nghiệm
<MrTuxHdb> ok thì mình chạy song song 1 thời gian và cố gắng migrate qua phần nào đó
<MrTuxHdb> hoặc tất cả nếu có thể
<MrTuxHdb> giai đoạn này sau 1-2 tháng mình đánh giá ưu nhược điểm
<MrTuxHdb> rồi khắc phục
<MrTuxHdb> nếu ổn thì cắt dần các thành phần ở hệ thông cũ đi
<vubuntor277> Giả sử mình được giao nhiệm vụ, mình sẽ support nghiệp vụ và kết nối
<vubuntor277> thì có bác nào có đội phát triển và đảm nhiệm kỹ thuật cho mình được không?
<vubuntor277> sau đó sẽ bàn chi tiết
<vubuntor277> Vui lòng giới thiệu cho mình các nơi có đội phát triển chuyên nghiệp, kinh nghiệm
<vubuntor277> và nếu có thể thì giới thiệu vào email này cho mình
<vubuntor277> dannd@thanglong.edu.vn
<CoconutCrab> về đội phát triển thì nền tảng không biết trường định chọn nền tảng nào?
<CoconutCrab> Java? PHP?
<vubuntor277> Mình cần nhờ tư vấn mà, mình không rõ dùng cái nào phát triển thì ổn hơn
<CoconutCrab> :)
<vubuntor277> dễ bảo trì (vì nghiệp vụ cũng hay thay đổi)
<CoconutCrab> có bài toán về nhân lực
 * CoconutCrab chỉ làm với scala
<CoconutCrab> Scala thì xử lý nghiệp vụ phức tạp rất tốt
<CoconutCrab> nhưng vấn đề là chả kiếm ra người làm
<CoconutCrab> PHP thì với só lượng user của trường
<CoconutCrab> không biết chịu tải nổi không :)
<vubuntor277> đó, tất cả những vấn đề đó bên .NET hiện đã được giải quyết
<CoconutCrab> như vậy không biết trường có roadmap nào cho việc chuyển đổi không?
<vubuntor277> Có mấy bác tư vấn cho lãnh đạo là nên chuyển
<vubuntor277> lãnh đạo chỉ đạo mình chuyển
<CoconutCrab> uhm
<vubuntor277> nhưng mình từ trước tới nay chưa thử cái gì khác ngoài .net
<CoconutCrab> giải pháp .Net trước đây là do trường tự phát triển hay là thuê bên ngoài vậy anh?
<vubuntor277> mình tự phát triển
<vubuntor277> nhưng mình cũng nghĩ là nên chuyển vì chuyện bản quyền
<CoconutCrab> vâng
<CoconutCrab> có 1 cái khó bây giờ là chưa estimate được độ phức tạp để đưa giải pháp phù hợp
<vubuntor277> vấn đề là bên .net, mình có nhiều anh em support nên yên tâm
 * CoconutCrab làm chủ yếu về backend
<vubuntor277> giờ mà chuyển, thì phải có anh em khác support thi cũng chẳng vấn đề gì
<CoconutCrab> mấy cái form phiếc kia không biết à :D
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> vậy có lẽ tốt nhất chúng ta nên gặp mặt trực tiếp để bàn bạc
<vubuntor277> còn độ phức tạp thì cùng nhau đánh giá
<vubuntor277> đó
<vubuntor277> mời anh em, nhân thể qua Đại học Thăng Long chơi
<CoconutCrab> hiện tại không biết anh đã liên lạc với những cộng đồng nguồn mở nào rồi?
<vubuntor277> mình sẽ giới thiệu
<vubuntor277> hiện mới chỉ chat ở đây
<vubuntor277> và tham gia một vài buổi thuyết trình của bác Nghĩa
<CoconutCrab> có một vài cộng đồng nữa cũng khá mạnh như HanoiLUG, SaigonLUG
<vubuntor277> bác nghĩa bên http://vfossa.vn
<CoconutCrab> có lẽ để mình đi tìm thêm một số người có kinh nghiệm hơn
<vubuntor277> ok, bởi vẫn giải pháp .net của mình, đã có 04 trường bạn cũng cùng dùng
 * CoconutCrab có thể lo các chuyện về kỹ thuật, nhưng vấn đề là không thể full time được
<vubuntor277> mình thì chỉ đảm đương được chuyện nghiệp vụ
<CoconutCrab> okay, cộng đồng #ubuntu-vn sẽ cố giúp đỡ hết sức
<vubuntor277> còn đội kỹ thuật phải sao cho đơn giản nhất khi triển khai là ok
<CoconutCrab> có lẽ anh nên liên hệ thêm với cộng đồng hanoilug để có thêm người đến giúp
<vubuntor277> ok
<vubuntor277> mình muốn mời mọi người qua Đại học Thăng Long
<CoconutCrab> vâng
<vubuntor277> để cũng mình đánh giá
 * CoconutCrab nghĩ thế là tốt nhất
<CoconutCrab> mời thêm người từ HanoiLUG là ok
<CoconutCrab> cũng có khá nhiều bác giỏi ở trên đó
<vubuntor277> ok, bạn giới thiệu giúp mình nhé
<vubuntor277> hay mình tự vào
<CoconutCrab> có lẽ anh nên tự vào thì sẽ tốt hơn vì anh có thể nêu rõ bài toán và nghiệp vụ
<CoconutCrab> gửi mail vào mailling list thôi
<vubuntor277> Ok, mình cảm ơn
<CoconutCrab> oài
<CoconutCrab> server HanoiLUG chết rồi
<CoconutCrab> :))
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor277: okay, hiện tại bên #ubuntu-vn đang hơi bận 1 chút
<CoconutCrab> để mình sẽ liên hệ trước với mọi người xem sao
<vubuntor277> ok
<CoconutCrab> hanoilug server sập rồi
<CoconutCrab> vì sysadmin sang Canada thì phải
<vubuntor277> số điện thoại của mình 0979863479
<CoconutCrab> à
<CoconutCrab> cái hỗ trợ irc này là google search được
<CoconutCrab> nên tốt nhất anh không nên đưa thông tin cá nhân lên
<CoconutCrab> cứ email là đủ :)
<vubuntor277> Ok, cảm ơn bạn
 * CoconutCrab nghĩ là giải pháp Scala sẽ rất ngon đáp ứng đủ yêu cầu kỹ thuật
<CoconutCrab> nhưng kiếm đủ người để làm chắc hơi khó
<CoconutCrab> nên phải hỏi thêm ý kiến người khác nữa :D
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor277: anh có thể liên lạc trong Group VietLUG trên Fb cũng được
<CoconutCrab> FB thì hơi..kém chuyên nghiệp 1 tí
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: notice lấy email contact thôi
<CoconutCrab> he he
<MrTuxHdb> không discuss mà
<vubuntor542> moi nguoi cho e hoi sau khi e cai ubuntu xong thi khoi dong may thi chay thang vao ubuntu khong boot dc vao win
<vubuntor233> cho toi  hoi "enter your password to perform administrative tasks " thi pass la gi?
#ubuntu-vn 2016-03-05
<vubuntor734> mình lần đầu tiên sử dụnh ubuntu . cho Idm có cài trên ubuntu dc ko và tải dc như trên win ko
<vubuntor295> MrTuxHdb: khách hỏi kìa anh
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor295: không
<vubuntor295> MrTuxHdb: bạn vubuntor734 hỏi mờ :)
<vubuntor471> Hi
<CoconutCrab> Hi
 * CoconutCrab đi tắm
<vubuntor666> Æ¡
<vubuntor666> sao khoe đi tắm ở đây nhỉ :P
